# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > ИН-КУ-батор для новичков при поддержке модератора Ольгии (Фокиной Ольги) >  "Проверим алгеброй гармонию",или КАК это было...

## Nadezhda2304

*Курица*, 
Буду очень признательна за анализ моего праздничка. Только писать в этой темке или другую искать?

----------


## Курица

По просьбе начинающих ведущих, новичков на форуме, не имеющих выхода в темку *Отчёты*, открываем эту темку для обсуждения сценариев либо анализа уже проведенных праздников.
Типа "Работы над ошибками", если выражаться по школьному...
Милости просим в темку и новичков, и старожилов.
Не забываем только о корректности высказываний  и о том, что все мы-люди творческие ,  особенно ранимы.

----------


## S1981

По совету наших уважаемых сторожил  копирую сюда свой отчет..... может кому-то будет полезен и такой опыт.
Ну пожалуй начну: Итак это была та самая, очень для меня важная свадьба, к которой я готовилась как к своей собственной. Кто часто бывает на форуме приблизительно уже знает с какими проблемами мне пришлось столкнуться, ведь все свои опасения я рассказывала в свадебной беседке. Но то, что произошло на свадьбе повергло меня в ужас. Начну по порядку: В зале кондиционеры то ли сломались, то ли просто отказались работать в такую жару, окна не открываются, одним словом дышать было не чем. Молодые, явились на полтора часа раньше в 15.30 (устали кататься), на мой вопрос что делать и как же основная масса гостей, в том числе горячее, которое планировалось подаваться в 18.00 родители молодых сказали: "это их проблемы-надо начинать". Хорошее начало не правда ли? Соответственно кухня в шоке, я тоже особо не в восторге, но что поделаешь. Вся молодежь была уже в очень хорошем состоянии, они ввалились в зал с криками " ТАГИЛЛЛЛЛЛЛЛЛЛЛ" , кое как расселись, (молодые были в уборной) смотрю на стол, а мамы жениха нет!!!! Выбегаю на улицу, она глушит коктейль и говорит, что будет ждать какую-то подругу, мол начинайте без нее.... У меня волосы дыбом встали, я ей объясняю, что родители-это обязательно..... короче она так и не пришла. Уже после первого тоста молодняк повалил курить(я в это время свадебные приметы рассказывала), решила не обращать внимание и все таки поднять тост за родителей ( соответственно невесты). Кое как дотянули до тоста за любовь, объявила первый танец, раздала хлопушки, шары и мыльные пузыри, так эти уроды стали хлопать хлопушки друг на друга, и лопать шарики, абсолютно не обращая внимания на молодых. После состоялся продолжительный перекур, что дало мне время прийти в себя от всего происходящего. Дальше хуже, тостов ни кто не ждал, все пили когда захочется, причем не то что было на столе, а уже из бара (коктейли, пиво), жених решил с друзьями уйти в магазин (так как не было тех сигарет, которые он курит) его не было минут 30. Здесь я решила устроить соревнование между столами (песни со словом невеста,свадьба), короче как то потянули время. 4 тост за жениха, затем лотерея, поцелуйная академия,вообщем за столом пыталась занять каждую минуту, чтобы хотя бы чуть чуть перестали пить. затем стали строить паровоз, ручеек, и все подвижные игры, так они умудрялись с бокалами бегать и прыгать, пока и не разбили на танцполе пару штук. Украли туфлю,на что жених сказал: Пусть посидит разутая,а мы с пацанами пока потанцуем. Похититель не давал о себе знать долгое время на мои вопросы кто это сделал, ответа я так и не получила, и я решила его выдумать(похитителя). Провела пару конкурсов, а так как туфлю мы так и не нашли -пошла на хитрость: У невесты была сменная пара. Я взяла золотой маркер (им можно по телу рисовать) и перекрасила белые босоножки в золотые, и вынесла их со словами, что с этого дня, наша невеста вся будет ходить в золоте, и девичья туфли нам не нужны. Бедная девочка уже готова была разреветься и кинулась меня целовать со словами благодарности. Мать невесты, видя весь этот беспредел начала пить без остановки и к концу свадьбы все таки дала волю чувствам : Крича на весь зал, доченька пойдем домой, зачем тебе все это надо.....Оператор(видавший виды дяденька) предложил мне оставить все и уйти, со словами ни какие деньги не стоят такого вот свинства. Не кривя душой, скажу, что руки у меня и правда опустились, слезы подступали от своего бессилия, но я решила довести до конца. Мать жениха все таки дождалась подругу, и все ее внимание было уделено только ей....дамочки отрывались по полной, несмотря на это я сделала и обряд породнения и душераздирающий наказ """ПЬЯНОЙ"""" СВЕКРОВИ. Короче старалась внести хоть каплю романтики. Жених совсем не обращал внимания на невесту, (она на 6 месяце беременности). Гости заняли места (под шумок успела их нарядить) стали требовать,чтобы тамада выпила и станцевала-выход из такой ситуации как то сразу родился (хотя признаюсь было ужасно обидно, от такого обращения) произнесла душераздирающий тост за гостей, сказала,что тамада пьет за них стоя, а танцевать без их поддержки я вообще не смогу,объявила любимым танцем Ламбаду, все поддержали, а я облегченно вздохнула. Кое-как дотянули до 22.00, разговаривать к тому времени могла только половина гостей, вынесли торт, и один урод когда шел за своим куском(это была его инициатива, остановить его не смогла) на него упал (тут мои нервы окончательно сдали). Всем почему-то это показалось очень забавным, тогда я решила, что торт мы будем есть все одновременно (попросила всех взять свои ложечки и выйти в центр-торт стоял в середине зала) Включили веселую музыку и эти свиньи как дети радовались. Очаг как ни странно был очень кстати (хотя уже была мысль от него отказаться) Пьяные мамаши наконец то успокоились и обняли друг друга, гости со свечами перестали прыгать как обезьяны, а муж наконец то увидел свою невесту. После всего , салют, хоровод и мои слова благодарности..... Когда диджей начал выключать музыку, в него полетел бокал...... а мне один товарищ кинул 5000 рублей, со словами, давай развлекай нас дальше.....Вообщем я еще раз попрощалась и буквально пулей вылетела от туда.

Как вам фильм ужасов???? Конечно словами всего не передать, но я хочу вот что сказать. Девочки, пройдя весь этот кошмар могу сказать одно-выход есть из любой ситуации, только надо быть уверенной в своих силах и понимать, что далеко не все зависит от нас. И раз мы выбрали эту работу-должны всегда и при любых обстоятельствах делать праздник!!!!

----------


## Долька лимона

> Как вам фильм ужасов????


Действительно, фильм ужасов!!! 
*S1981*, тебе пришлось пройти через ад! Но, ты молодец! Достойно прошла и сделала правильные выводы!!!
Свадьба "по залёту"...когда молодожены не любят друг друга... гости это понимают, видят...просто кошмар! Зачем этот спектакль? Просто бы расписались и отдохнули где-нибудь вдвоём...Такие же долго вместе не живут...Это был , действительно, никому не нужный спектакль...Жаль всех...и будущего малыша тоже...

----------


## Елена Ширшина

> Конечно словами всего не передать, но я хочу вот что сказать. Девочки, пройдя весь этот кошмар могу сказать одно-выход есть из любой ситуации,


Молодец! Сделала правильный вывод! У каждого из нас есть такой скелет в шкафу. И не зря говорят, то, что нас не убивает, делает сильнее! Так что впереди много весёлых, классных гостей и хороших заказов! Удачи!

----------


## natascha-sam

> Как вам фильм ужасов???? Конечно словами всего не передать, но я хочу вот что сказать. Девочки, пройдя весь этот кошмар могу сказать одно-выход есть из любой ситуации, только надо быть уверенной в своих силах и понимать, что далеко не все зависит от нас. И раз мы выбрали эту работу-должны всегда и при любых обстоятельствах делать праздник!!!!


Соглашусь со всеми вышесказанными словами. Прочитав отчёт, поняла тебя полностью т.к.  у меня первая свадьба была с печальным опытом, я потом две недели ходила всё это переваривала и действительно бывает и такой опыт. Я после проведения этой свадьбы, сказала, что больше я вообще такие мероприятия не веду, но прошло время, обдумала всё, переосмыслила, решила надо идти дальше, не всегда всё бывает хорошо. Так что СВЕТЛАНА удачи тебе, верь в себя  и всё будет хорошо!!!!!!!!!! :Yes4:  :flower:

----------


## optimistka17

Светлана, во мне снова говорит учительница. Знаешь , что я себе говорила, когда в школе сталкивалась с очень нерадивым учеником? Лн у меня урок отсидит, ну год-другой я буду учить его математике, а вот родителям расхлебывать этого недоросля всю оставшуюся жизнь И нахлебаются они с ним поболее меня
 Так и у тебя
 у тебя фильм ужасов закончился
 ты ушла и как я люблю говорить,- перевернула эту страницу
 А гости- уроды так и останутся уродами
 Слава Богу без тебя
 Повстречались они на твоем жизненном пути- отлично. Ты больше будешь ценить хороших, нормальных людей.
 Из всего, что ты описала у меня только одно замечания. Не обижайся только.
 Не стоило так пытаться придерживаться сценария
 Больше надо было плыть по течению
 Слегка управляя ситуацией
 Знаешь как говорят,- если не можешь изменить ситуацию,- измени свое отношение к ней.
 Мама ждет подругу? Ну и пусть ждет. Зачем тебе придерживаясь сценария делать тост за родителей?
  А ты меняй местами все, что напланировала, как кубики в пирамиде
 Вот кто есть в зале,- с теми и работай.И у каждого море удовольствия, что тамада не напрягала.
Вот приблизительно так как было с тортом, когда  твои гости получали удовольствие от свинского обращения с тортиком.
Каждый сам себе выбирает судьбу.
 беременной невесте надо просто посочуствовать и порадоваться, что подобные заказы у нас всех бывают редко
 И работа у нас замечательная
 Мы же живем в атмосфере праздника.
 У тебя просто было досадное исключение.
 Недаром говорят- в семье не без урода... Но как не крути, кто-то должен делать праздники и для уродов. И для таких мам, которым плевать на свадьбу собственного ребенка.

----------


## S1981

> Из всего, что ты описала у меня только одно замечания. Не обижайся только.
> Не стоило так пытаться придерживаться сценария
> Больше надо было плыть по течению
> Слегка управляя ситуацией


Как всегда в точку!!!!!  И обид ни каких быть не может, наоборот нижайший поклон вам всем, что даете советы и просто поддерживаете!!!!! А насчет сценария, скажу честно РАСТЕРЯЛАСЬ, по началу вообще в голове не укладывалась как реагировать на такое поведение родителей молодых, а потом и на поведение самого жениха.... Но озарение все-таки пришло, и на мой взгляд вырулить из непростой ситуации получилось... В пятницу встреча с новыми заказчиками, а я боюсь, просто панически боюсь еще раз оказаться в такой ситуации.

----------


## Окрыленная

Открыв такую темку, просьба к страрожилам, корифеям, Мастерам, виртуозам, асам или кто себя таковыми считает, быть лояльными, терпимыми и щедрыми с новичками!!! Выкладывая свой сценарий,, я просто представляю, что они переживают..Будьте гуманнее, дорогие мои!
*Новички, мы вас любим и готовы быть полезными!*

----------


## KAlinchik

> Не стоило так пытаться придерживаться сценария


 а я б посоветовала вообще отказываться от сценария. Ведь что такое сценарий по сути? это такая вещь, грубо говоря, которой мы должны строго придерживаться...
 а вы готовьте просто сценарные планы для начала, их можно менять на ходу...
а со временем, поднаторев на свадьбах, вы и сцен. планы перестанете делать, будете по ходу праздника и настроению гостей ориентироваться!

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

*S1981*, с боевым крещением!и дай Бог,чтобы у нас не было таких гостей и тем более молодоженов!
у меня вопрос:а на встречах с ними подозревала о подобном отношении жениха к невесте и тд?

----------


## S1981

На встречах у меня сложилось впечатление, прямо сказать не очень благоприятное, об этом я писала в свадебной беседке, я даже обозвала их "бес башенными богатенькими детишками" на что меня сразу в вежливой форме поправили и сказали, что так нельзя людей сразу всех под одну гребенку. Мама - очень интеллигентным человеком мне показалась, жениха видела один раз и то он постоянно выходил поговорить по телефону, а потом высказал мысль, что желает быть украденным, для перемещения с друзьями в соседский клуб. (Об этом тоже писала) Так что об отношениях молодых мне было известно мало, невеста казалась очень счастливой: на мой вопрос - не тяжело ли на таком сроке свадьбу?, только рассмеялась. Опять же меня не поставили в известность, что в семье жениха недавно похоронили старшего сына, и когда на свадьбе я делала душераздирающий наказ свекрови весь зал вытирал слезы, затем один из гостей мне высказал за мою бестактность.... Так что судите сами.....

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

*S1981*, мда....заведомо шла на сложный бой)))
Светочка,а я отказываюсь от таких свадеб.не потому,что сложностей боюсь,а потому,что не вижу смысла дарить праздник тем,кому он не нужен.Мне один раз жених сказал,что им свадьба нужна для развлечения.друзья с Сахалина прилетают.надо же как-то развлекать.после этого я тактично отказалась,мотивируя тем,что заняли дату.

----------


## S1981

> мда....заведомо шла на сложный бой)))


И об этом я тоже ранее писала, но так как это был первый заказ не от знакомых, а люди совершенно с улицы, я сделала для себя вывод, что если я при первом "фу" буду бежать, сразу же отворачиваться от любых мало-мальски сложных случаев, мне никогда не вырасти в профессионала. Решила сжать зубы и идти напролом. Наверное я даже рада, что согласилась, такой урок даром не пропадет.....Хотя до сих пор, физически восстановиться не могу, выложилась по полной.

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

> я сделала для себя вывод, что если я при первом "фу" буду бежать, сразу же отворачиваться от любых мало-мальски сложных случаев, мне никогда не вырасти в профессионала.


 то есть ты считаешь,что профессионал это тот,кто берется за любой заказ?

----------


## S1981

> то есть ты считаешь,что профессионал это тот,кто берется за любой заказ?


Я наверное не правильно выразилась, то есть я совсем не хотела сказать, что надо браться за любой заказ. В данном случае, меня обеспокоило желание жениха быть украденным (остальное выглядело вполне стандартно), и я не совсем была готова к этому действию, до этого времени не сталкивалась с такой ситуацией. Было опасения, что не справлюсь, что возможно переоценила свои силы, и еще не потяну настоящих клиентов....(не моих знакомых). Вот отсюда и мое желание не отступать от первых трудностей. А профессионализм-это прежде всего опыт,причем опыт как положительный так и отрицательный, умение выходить из нештатных ситуаций и справляться с публикой любого формата.... Надеюсь теперь понятно объяснила  :Smile3:

----------


## girei.liusjena

Дорогая, Светлана!!! Я восхищаюсь вашей выдержкой и терпением, такое выдержать далеко может не каждый. Хочу подписаться под каждым словом Оптимистки-- согласна с ней полностью. От себя хочу добавить -- у вас будут разные мероприятия, хорошие и не очень, но такой свадьбы у вас больше не будет -- плохой опыт -- то же опыт. А вы всё таки большая умничка. УДАЧИ!!!

----------


## Ильич

> я сделала для себя вывод, что если я при первом "фу" буду бежать, сразу же отворачиваться от любых мало-мальски сложных случаев, мне никогда не вырасти в профессионала. Решила сжать зубы и идти напролом.


На жаргоне это называется стрейч - растяжка. Когда преодолевая себя через немогу, делаешь что то. В итоге у тебя появляется жизненный опыт - нечто бесценное что у тебя никому не забрать.

----------


## Касатик

> Итак это была та самая, очень для меня важная свадьба, к которой я готовилась как к своей собственной


Эта свадьба для тебя была, действительно, важной! Со временем ты это поймешь :Yes4: . А через 8-10 торжеств сможешь сама "увидеть" свои промахи, осознать их и, думаю, не менее, чем на половину уменьшишь вину компании.
Света, сложно добавить что-то к словам *Людмилы-Оптимистки*, но я попытаюсь дать еще такой маленький совет (мною опробованный): В сложных компаниях выдели лидера (а лучше не одного), он всегда заметен, и делай ставку на него (если виновники торжества пассивны), т.е. "подружись" с ним, общайся, обращайся, приобщай к процессу.
Удачи!

----------


## S1981

Огромное всем спасибо за теплые слова поддержки, за комментарии, советы!!! Я даже и не думала, что столько людей откликнется, а небезразлично перелистнет страничку на более познавательную информацию..... СПАСИБО  :Yes4:

----------


## Веда

> Как вам фильм ужасов???? Конечно словами всего не передать, но я хочу вот что сказать. Девочки, пройдя весь этот кошмар могу сказать одно-выход есть из любой ситуации, только надо быть уверенной в своих силах и понимать, что далеко не все зависит от нас. И раз мы выбрали эту работу-должны всегда и при любых обстоятельствах делать праздник!!!!


Светлана, молодец! Пройдя через такие испытания, сделать позитивный вывод!
Солнышко, так держать! 
Действительно нужно быть уверенной в себе, своих силах, потому что люди верят и идут за теми, кто верит в свои силы и уверен в себе! 
И ты права, что далеко не все зависит он нас. Поясню ситуацией из личного опыта: 
Один гость на свадьбе мне сказал: " Собачья у Вас работа! Если я пришел на свадьбу напиться и подраться, Вы ничего не сможете сделать, чтобы я так не поступил!" 
Я ответила: " У меня прекрасная работа - дарить людям радость и праздник! И продолжила вопросом на вопрос: "Зачем Вы приходите на свадьбу напиться и подраться?!" 
Поясню, у этого человека был повод так поступить. Но! Очевидно мне повезло и он, все-таки, оказался благородным человеком - не просто не стал этого делать, но и помог мне свадьбу провести, как впрочем, и все гости. 

Присоединяюсь ко всем словам, что уже тебе сказали и особенно к словам Людочки Оптимистки.

Но вот что еще добавлю от себя. 
Возможно,  со мной не согласятся профессионалы, ведь я всего лишь любитель и в прямом, и в переносном смысле этого слова. И опыта проведения свадеб у меня не так много - всего лишь 30 свадеб. Но мне кажется, чувствуется, что внутренне мы с тобой созвучны... Поэтому и скажу. В выпускном классе я мечтала стать адвокатом. Но папа моей подруги сказал, что таким людям, как я нельзя работать адвокатами. Я, в силу подросткового максимализма, вызвалась спорить с ним, опровергая его слова. Но потом прозвучал аргумент, с которым я не смогла не согласиться... 
Папа подруги спросил: "Сможешь ли ты защищать мужчину, убившего свою беременную жену?" 
Я ответила: "Нет!" 
-Тогда тебе нельзя работать адвокатом! - резюмировал отец подруги. 
И я стала педагогом. 
А когда лежала на сохранении в больнице в одной палате оказалась с женщиной, муж которой  - адвокат. И она сказала, что все сложилось, как сложилось, но! Это неверное утверждение, потому что никто не обязан защищать кого-то, если действия подзащитного противоречат принципам или убеждениям адвоката! Защищать Чикатило отказалась ВСЯ Ленинградская коллегия адвокатов и его защитником был  адвокат из Москвы. Адвокат имеет право выбирать, кого защищать. И в случае выбора просто обязан сделать все, чтобы отстоять права своего подзащитного! 
Вы спросите - к чему вся эта информация? А я отвечу, что в этом примере много общего с нашей профессией. И в свадебной беседке уже писали о выборе клиентов. Возможно, я - трусиха, если  чувствуя, что обратившиеся ко мне и я НЕ СОЗВУЧНЫ, видим и понимаем свадьбу по-разному, отказываюсь ее проводить. И не потому,  что я хорошая, а они плохие или наоборот. Просто я считаю, что лучше на этапе подготовки поменять ведущего, чтобы праздник состоялся таким, каким его представляют, о каком мечтают молодые. И если я не могу подарить им такой праздник в силу своего праздничного амплуа,  пусть им подарит праздник тот, чье праздничное амплуа соответствует их взглядам.
Я так говорю, потому что у меня были ситуации, когда мое ведение  свадьбы - романтическое, лирическое или, как теперь  говорят, интеллигентное не подходило гостям и случаю. Был эпизод, когда жених уехал со свадьбы  с другом покататься на машине, потому что давно с ним не виделся, не предупредив меня об этом. И я 20 минут, а, может, и больше была с гостями и невестой... 
А еще Выпускной у 9-ти классников. Им вся моя лирика и романтика оказалась не интересна... Им нужен был молодой зажигательный мужчина.
И я сделала вывод: либо я в корне меняюсь, иду на тренинги, занятия, а это значит, наступаю на горло своей собственной песне и занимаюсь тем, что мне не свойственно. 
Либо я выбираю сама те ситуации, где именно мое амплуа уместно, где мне не придется "ломать себя". 
И я приняла решение выбирать своих клиентов сама. Пусть свадеб у меня гораздо меньше, чем у других ведущих, но они созвучны моему внутреннему миру. Свадьбы разные нужны и значит разные нужны ведущие! И поверьте, постепенно будут приходить именно те клиенты, с которыми вы созвучны.
Вот совсем недавно ко мне обратилась невеста с просьбой провести тихий семейный праздник без переодеваний и сумасшедших конкурсов. И обратилась потому, что прочитала отзыв о моей работе именно в таком ключе.

Я понимаю, что этот вывод я сделала именно благодаря всему тому опыту, который получила через боль, непонимание, неумение, и благодарна за этот опыт!

И ты, солнышко, вольна сделать свой выбор сама! Или идти на осознанный риск или отказываться от рискованной работы.




> И раз мы выбрали эту работу-должны всегда и при любых обстоятельствах делать праздник!!!!


Я восхищаюсь тобой и искренне желаю тебе вдохновения, воплощенного в творческих успехах! Ведь наши успехи - это счастье, радость, наслаждение тех, с кем судьба свела нас разделить праздник! И еще пожелаю наслаждения своей работой!

P.S. Очень хочу поблагодарить тебя за урок!



> Всем почему-то это показалось очень забавным, тогда я решила, что торт мы будем есть все одновременно (попросила всех взять свои ложечки и выйти в центр-торт стоял в середине зала) Включили веселую музыку и эти свиньи как дети радовались.


Так легко и  красиво выйти из сложной ситуации! Мне бы такое не пришло в голову. А ты - молодец! Благодарю!

P.P.S. Прошу прощения, что своим сообщением на так долго отвлекла всех от творческих насущных дел.

----------


## S1981

> P.S. Очень хочу поблагодарить тебя за урок!


Спасибо за все сказанное вами, очень тронута. У меня вот какой вопрос возник: Тему прочитали почти 400 раз, 20 ответов, и что, кроме меня ни у кого не одного замечтательного случая не было? Или просто делиться негативом совсем не надо? Как то уж очень неловко себя чувствовать единственным  объектом всеобщего сочувствия(не подумайте ни чего плохого, это очень важно слышать добрые слова,ощущать поддержку).Конечно же не дай бог ни кому ни чего подобного, но все таки казусы существуют, и обсуждать их и находить верные решения все таки надо...
 P.S. :Grin:  Наверно уже комплексы поперли...

----------


## Курица

> Тему прочитали почти 400 раз, 20 ответов, и что, кроме меня ни у кого не одного замечтательного случая не было?


Знаешь, не каждый *с удовольствием* отдаст "под нож"  и позволит "препарировать" свой праздник...Это надо или очень хотеть понять, ГДЕ, В ЧЁМ прокол допустил, или-чтоб уж очень наболело, я так думаю. П.ч. у всех нас,ты права, 



> комплексы поперли


а вот ПОЧИТАТЬ, поучиться на _чужих_ ошибках - это мы все  :Grin: завсегда  :Yes4: готовы, это пожалуйста-вот отсюда и 400 просмотров.
 :Tender:  А вообще-не парься...Говорят, снаряд в одну и ту же воронку дважды не падает.
А на такие же грабли ты уже не наступишь-мимо пройдешь.
И еще-я, когда читала,подумала(просто на тот момент времени совсем не было писать):"Как Бог любит её(т.е. ТЕБЯ)- он сразу дал тебе сложнейшую ситуацию, но, запомни, крест дают по силам, и ты КАК-НИКАК-справилась, *и вышла из неё,  закалившись, как железо закаляется, как закаляется сталь...*
*Вышла твёрже, чем в неё вошла.* :Victory: 

И всё-правда-правда, Светик, -ВСЁ у тебя получится!
Удачи тебе!!!!!!!!!!!! :Yes4:

----------


## Абадонова Татьяна

> Спасибо за все сказанное вами, очень тронута. У меня вот какой вопрос возник: Тему прочитали почти 400 раз, 20 ответов, и что, кроме меня ни у кого не одного замечательного случая не было?


Доброй ночи! Не могла не откликнуться, прочитав, эту тему. Я занимаюсь проведением свадеб уже давно, разное бывало, но только с опытом я набиралась и мудрости. Из каждого негативного случая (Слава богу, лично у меня их было совсем немного) я извлекала для себя урок и менялась, меняла что-то в программе. Я восхищаюсь тобой, Светлана, что несмотря на то, что это была твоя первая свадьба - ты выстояла. А я вот бы еще подумала. У нас  одну ведущую пырнули ножом и она чудом осталась жива, а у нее двое детей, которых она воспитывает сама. Просто гость оказался наркоманом, пришел на второй день "Под кайфом" и потерял 200 рублей, а в это время шла продажа торта и он решил, что это ведущая у него их украла. После этого случая, мне стало реально страшно, и  я  стала осторожнее. Если вижу неадекватного гостя ( а с опытом работы - уже глаз наметан) я стараюсь держаться от него подальше, обходить острые углы. Я не хочу этим случаем никого пугать, а просто хочу сказать, что наша работа небезапасна.  Но... кстати ведущая, которая пострадала, все равно где-то через год вернулась к проведению свадеб.

----------


## Танюха Ник.

> Но то, что произошло на свадьбе повергло меня в ужас.


Дааа уж!!! Мне почему-то кажется, что все последующие твои свадьбы будут позитивные, лёгкие и ты будешь получать удовольствие от работы, и всё это благодаря этому бесценному опыту. Поверь, такие гости конечно бывают, но не так часто.

----------


## Anytka-80

Здравствуйте милые девочки! хочу поделиться своим 30 летним юбилеем для маленькой интелигентной компании (Я конечно же любитель,и сценарий более личный,сдержанный и камерный писала для себя и проводила тоже сама)Ну уж очень хотелось бы услышать оценку моего труда.Да и кому-то может он пригодиться.С удовольствием выслушаю все замечания и коментарии.
С уважением к Вам ,Анюта.

Ой забыла ссылку вставить
Сценарий моего юбилея http://files.mail.ru/4XYYJZВот а это я[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/2762710m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Курица

Для удобства я помещаю работу *Anytka-80*ниже:



> Сценарий моего юбилея


Сегодня за этим праздничным столом, собрались самые, близкие
и дорогие мне люди. И с вашего позволения разрешите мне обратиться к тем временам, события которых для меня стали уже историей. Не так уж много лет назад, в этот весенний, солнечный день,в начале трудового дня,в чужом для нас городе Рубежное(Ведь на тот момент моя мама проходила практику в городе Рубежном, а  папа работал на Гресе,и жил в знаменитой Петровке.)У моих любимых родителей появилась на свет я .
В силу сложившихся тех обстоятельств, мне бы сейчас очень хотелось узнать,что же  почувствовал папа, когда на работе ему сообщили ,что у него родилась такая замечательная дочь…
Папа-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
И поэтому мне бы очень хотелось, чтобы этот праздник был не только моим, но и праздником для моих родителей. Ведь, благодаря им, появилась на свет я. И поэтому первое поздравление мне бы очень хотелось услышать от моих самых родных и любимых родителей.
Мама папа-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
И снова немного истории.14 лет назад во всем известном поселке Петровка .В такой же теплый, ничем не знаменательный день, но тоже весенний день. Произошла моя судьбоносная встреча с моим любимым мужем. Давайте же узнаем у него как же это произошло?
Виталик----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Так сложилось в моей жизни, что почти все судьбоносные события происходят в самое замечательное время года - весной. И не изменяя традиции, следующее судьбоносное событие уже в нашей жизни, произошло 9 лет назад. Когда в апреле появился на свте замечательный малыш, похожий на меня. Мой малыш вырос, и конечно же хочет в этот день  поздравить свою маму.
Владик----------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Моя жизнь богата не только знаменательными событиями, но и людьми, с которыми мне посчастливилось встретиться.10 лет назад наша семья стала в 2 раза больше, потому что у меня  официально появилась еще одна любимая мамочка. Очень терпеливый и внимательный человечек. О ее достоинствах можно много рассказывать. И я думаю, что мама может больше рассказать и поздравить, свою, как она любит меня называть, дочечку.
Мама--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Раз уж сегодня мне позволили вспомнить и рассказать о самых дорогих событиях в моей жизни, то я продолжу…
Не могу я не вспомнить, те времена, когда начались формироваться в моем еще детском сознании, самые элементарные семейно(я не побоюсь этого слова)родовые ценности. Ведь сейчас мало кто знает и помнит свой род. А я с гордостью могу сказать, что мои родственные связи берут свое начало во всем известном поселке Петровка. Говоря про свой род, не могу не вспомнить своих любимых бабушку и дедушку, учителей от бога Леонтия Евстафьевича и Александру Ивановну. Людей глубоко образованных и морально воспитанных. Воспитавших не одно достойное поколение Петровчан .Они вырастили и воспитали не только своих 2 детей,3 внуков и даже успели повидать правнуков. Так вот благодаря у меня такая замечательная, умная мама, и такой замечательный энергичный, справедливый дядя. Александр Леонтьевич, но для меня он  просто дядя Саша. Кстати благодаря дяде Саше, в наших родственных связях не один медик, а целых 2.Это моя мамулечка и любимая жена дяди Саши Вера Михайловна. Ну и для меня конечно же тетя Вера. Я могла бы еще рассказать о своем замечательном  дяде и тете, но думаю ,что им так же не терпится сказать несколько теплых в мой адрес.
Дядя Саша-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Так сложилось в моей жизни, что меня окружают одни лишь братья. Кто то может быть думает, что я жалею о том, что у меня нет сестры. Но поверьте что мои братья – задорные., веселые, находчивые, всегда приходящие на помощь, не давали мне возможности даже об этом задуматься .А когда выросли и создали свои семьи подарили мне 2-х замечательных сестер  с красивым именем Наташа. И дабы не нарушать традиции, поздравительное слово предоставим моему самому старшему брату Сереже и его дружной семье.
Сережа--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Кстати сестру мне очень даже достойно заменил мой старший брат Игоречек .С которым прошло мое веселое детство. Были и радости и слезы и разбитые коленки. Вот так у нас и происходит, что по жизни мы идем друг за другом. Как правило ,он как всегда впереди, а я догоняю. И я хочу ,как всегда уступить,  но на это раз только лишь поздравительно слово, ему и его замечательной семье.
Игорек………………………………………………………………………………………………
Продолжая наше застолье, не могу не упомянуть и еще своих двух братьев, они у меня меньшенькие, но то же  мои ,и то же любимые.К сожалению самый меньшенький и самый большой братишка Шурик, не смог приехать со своей родины. Поэтому поздравительное слово , прийдётся братишке Васе за двоих держать.
Вася-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
В жизни мы часто слышим поговорку «Не имей 100 рублей, а имей
100 друзей».В моей жизни, конечно же нет сотни друзей, но есть люди которые на протяжении многих лет находятся со мною рядом .Хоть мы и абсолютно разные, но есть что-то ,что нас объединяет. То сто сохраняет нашу дружбу все эти годы. Мне очень приятно, что у меня есть такой близкий и родной по духу человек, как ты моя Олечка, и что благодаря твоей доченьке мы стали кумовьями. Мне бы очень хотелось услышать от тебя теплый, душевный поздравительный тост.
Леля---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Так сложилось в моей жизни ,что моя судьба тесно связана с моей работой. Ведь наверное, нет ничего лучше, когда от своей работы получаешь удовольствие. Мен часто говорит Виталик, что моя жизнь это постоянный праздник. Наверное, это так и есть. И говоря о своей работе, я не могу не сказать, что благодаря моей работе, в моей жизни появился очень светлый, добрый, отзывчивый человечек, моя Оля Петровна. И сейчас я бы хотела предоставить ей слово.
Оля Петровна--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Говоря о самых близких и родных мне людях, хочу еще вот, что добавить…Я очень горжусь и дорожу самым близким и дорогим мне человечиком, который как огонечек вспыхивает в моей жизни. Виталик называет ее Жека, Владик тетя Женя а иногда пап или мА, а для меня она просто Женечка. Нас очень много связывает, мы даже не можем с ней понять где мы больше всего вместе проводим времени на работе или дома. Но то что Женечка стала не отъемлимой частью моей жизни это факт.
Я конечно же знаю что ты моя подруженька долго готовилась к моему дню рождения, искала слова, выбирала подарки. Поэтому не буду больше занимать время у твоего замечательного поздравления..
Женя--------------------------------------

----------


## Курица

> хочу поделиться своим 30 летним юбилеем для маленькой интелигентной компании





> Оценка? Хорошо так, душевно...
> Для своих не слишком официально? Тут не мне судить... Если все прошло хорошо - какие тут оценки, кроме
> А веселухи всякой у вас не было или делиться не желаете?


У меня тоже,Анечка, такой же вопрос...
Если брать ЭТО как канву/подводки к тостам -то супер!!! Слова подобраны ТАК,КАК НАДО... :Tender: 
А музыку(подзвучку) и конкурсы ты отдельно где -то описала?
Или не проводились  совсем не муз. сопр., ни игры?
И был твой 30-летний юбилей а-ля "Партсобрание 70-х"??? :Grin:

----------


## S1981

Мне в этом году тоже такое предстоит.... я имею в ввиду юбилей. Поэтому во-первых "Респект" Анечка, что сама взялась делать свой праздник, сразу видно, что все гости тебе действительно дороги.......



> И был твой 30-летний юбилей а-ля "Партсобрание 70-х"???


Есть доля правды и в этих словах...... Тебе ведь не 50? А все, на мой взгляд, как-то ну очень помпезно, слова красивые, трогательные, но для молодой зажигательной девчонки ......? Где юмор? Конечно же отметить родителей-дело святое, ну а дальше можно было бы что-то с изюминкой придумать, кого-то подкольнуть, с кем-то пошутить....... Вообщем, каждому наверное свое, в любом случае молодец!  :Connie 5:

----------


## Анатольевна

*Anytka-80*, 



> хочу поделиться своим 30 летним юбилеем


Аня, я думаю, что наверняка были у вас и песни, и танцы и какие-то развлекашки.
Мне понравились твои подводки к поздравлениям. Даже если в вашей компании все друг друга знают вдоль и поперёк, всё равно приятно слышать о себе доброе слово. Вот это, на мой взгляд, и есть индивидуальный подход к подготовке праздника.
И ещё я думаю, что наверняка после твоих подводок озвучивались какие-то воспоминания типа: "А помнишь, как вы с Игорьком на дерево залезли, а слезть боялись?" (Ну, это я очень грубо, чисто для примера).

В общем, продолжай, и всё у тебя получится! :Yes4:

----------


## Елена Ширшина

> Тебе ведь не 50?


Поверьте  - в 50 люди хотят и умеют веселиться, и фору дадут многим молодым.

----------


## S1981

> Поверьте - в 50 люди хотят и умеют веселиться,


Верю и знаю!!! Моей бабушке 75 она до сих пор и сама переоденется и гостей нарядит - шоу будет класс! И всегда у нее конкурсы заготовлены, сюрпризы какие-то, поэтому такая энергия просто завораживает...... 
Я немного не то хотела сказать



> Тебе ведь не 50?


, 50-половина века, принято считать самым серьезным юбилеем - вот и у Ани - все серьезно. Я ее не в коем случае не осуждаю, просто я бы не делала так!!!! Сколько людей-столько мнений :Smile3:

----------


## Елена Ширшина

> Сколько людей-столько мнений


Согласна! Но просто у тебя 50  прозвучало как диагноз. :Nono:

----------


## Курица

> Тебе ведь не 50?





> Поверьте  - в 50 люди хотят и умеют веселиться, и фору дадут многим молодым.





> Верю и знаю!!!





> 50-половина века, принято считать самым серьезным юбилеем






> Согласна!


_Все! Хватит жить с авоськами, с котомками
Тащить с базара в дом со снедью кладь
И перышками хрупкими и ломкими,
Бранясь и негодуя, потрясать!

Меняю стиль. Спиралями закручены
Моих волос крутые завитки,
И в них, как будто новая, излучина
Уже не первой свежести щеки.

И силуэт пальто, слегка приталенный,
Прикрыл огрехи тела и – грехи.
Готовы – взгляда холод и проталины,
Походка "трепещите, мужики!"

Под кремом годы – лучики, не борозды.
На антураж мои"жеребцы" косят,
Я – незнакомка, женщина без возраста.
Убью того, кто даст мне пятьдесят!_ :Grin:  :Yes4: 

(автор-Великий Инет)

----------


## Елена Ширшина

Танюша, 5+++++!!! Я согласна  с этим




> Сколько людей-столько мнений


А с тобой - с этим



> Я – незнакомка, женщина без возраста.
> Убью того, кто даст мне пятьдесят!


 :Yahoo:

----------


## Nadezhda2304

Здравтсвуйте, снова. Это опять я.  
Приехала я за 30 минут до начала торжества. НИКОГО вообще!!!! Зал до конца не украшен, аппаратура не установлена, гостей никого. Пришлось "пархать бабочкой" доделывать, то что не было сделано. Потом оказалось что не привезли шнур для колонок. Поехали за ним. У меня уже все было готово, хоть сейчас молодых запускай. Гости  лениво начали подтягиваться в зал. в итоге, начали с опозданием в 45 минут. Начало конечно не совсем получилось в связи с всякими заминками, не моя вина конечно, но впечатление все-таки подпортило. Выкручивалась как могла. И ведь выкрутилась. Расшевелила зал))))) Практически не сидели)))) Народу было не много, человек 30, зато каждому "досталось"))) И танцевали и бегали и в конкурсах учавствовали. Свадьба у молодых окупилась, чему они очень порадовались. Даже в плюсе оказались. Лотерейку приняли на ура, разобрали с руками и ногами. Гадание на малыша с переодеваниями получилось тоже весело и забавно. Маленько покасячили в конце, когда у невесты уже нервы начали сдавать от криков подвыпивших гостей, а так в  принципе - получилось)))
Итог: 1 - без своего ди=джея плохо(((( Теперь усиленно ищу "своего"
2 - Костюмы НУЖНЫ, да по-больше. 
3 - Вроде все прошло нормально, молодые довольны
4 - Кое-какие недоработки все таки есть, нужно исправлять и НАРАБАТЫВАТЬ ОПЫТ))))
Ну вот вроде все.

----------


## Матильда 1967

> 2 - Костюмы НУЖНЫ, да по-больше.


Ух как я с этим согласная!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## S1981

> 2 - Костюмы НУЖНЫ, да по-больше.


Однажды гостем гуляла у одного друга, тамада был очень дорогостоящий, вел все замечательно, когда под конец вечера спросила, а как же костюмы, передевалки? Он ответил: " Если вы не смогли завести толпу без атрибутов, значит гроши вам цена и как ведущему и как психологу....."
Сама тоже стараюсь внести изюминку с помощью костюмов, народ любит, правда только начинаю, еще маловато достойного материала. Но эти слова, да и его ведение праздника в душу запало-молодец, зал держал и все здорово было!!!!

----------


## Анатольевна

> *50-половина века*, принято считать самым серьезным юбилеем


Ахаха, я пацталом!!! :Grin: 
Нет, конечно, когда гости выходят поздравлять и через одного читают с открыток: "Тебе сегодня 50, это и молодость и зрелость...", или "Есть у метких французов золотые слова..." - что тут делать, но однажды на 50-летнем юбилее одной очень приятной дамы, выглядящей минимум на 10 лет моложе, сын её подруги начал свою речь так: "Дорогая тётя Таня! Вам сегодня *ПОЛВЕКА*!  :Vah: " Вот честно - прибила бы!!! :Derisive: 
50 лет - ещё ладно, но полвекааааа - казалось бы, одно и то же, а какая разница! :Smile3:

----------


## Вик_тори_я

> 2 - Костюмы НУЖНЫ, да по-больше.


все хорошо в меру, и в тему...  нужны не костюмы, а элементы...

----------


## Nadezhda2304

Темя неудачного праздника мне очень знакома. За мой небольшой опыт работы было две неудачных свадьбы. На одной организация оказалась совершенно на нуле. Невеста вроде договорилась с хозяном ночного клуба о предоставлении зала. Освещение никакое, все сидели в потемках. А в разгар праздника пришел хозяин заведения, и закрыв все туалеты, кухню, и подсобки попросил чтобы все покинули помещения. А вторая свадьба была просто неадекватная. Гости были неадекватными до нельзя. Их неустраивала ни музыка, ни тосты, ни все что я делаю. Каждый тост принимался в штыки. Мама невесты сказала, что ей вообще все "по ....", и просто не явилась на торжество. Когда при очередном тосте кто-то предложил запустить китайский фонарик, все ринулись на улицу, не обращая внимание на то, что я все еще читаю очередной тост. Запуск оказался неудачным, фонарик зацепился за провода и сгорел (Назовите меня как угодно, но чисто по-человечески, видя как он горит, я в душе ликовала). После этой свадьбы, желание проводить праздники пропало, как мне тогда казалось, навсегда. А оказалось что нет...

----------


## S1981

> Гости были неадекватными до нельзя. Их неустраивала ни музыка, ни тосты, ни все что я делаю. Каждый тост принимался в штыки.


Спасибо, что поделились, но как говорится  :Blink:  без комментариев.....

----------


## Лина М.

> Здравтсвуйте, снова. Это опять я.  
> 
> Приехала я за 30 минут до начала торжества. НИКОГО вообще!!!! Зал до конца не украшен, аппаратура не установлена, гостей никого. Пришлось "пархать бабочкой" доделывать, то что не было сделано. Потом оказалось что не привезли шнур для колонок. Поехали за ним. У меня уже все было готово, хоть сейчас молодых запускай. Гости  лениво начали подтягиваться в зал. в итоге, начали с опозданием в 45 минут. Начало конечно не совсем получилось в связи с всякими заминками, не моя вина конечно, но впечатление все-таки подпортило. Выкручивалась как могла. И ведь выкрутилась. Расшевелила зал))))) Практически не сидели)))) Народу было не много, человек 30, зато каждому "досталось"))) И танцевали и бегали и в конкурсах учавствовали. Свадьба у молодых окупилась, чему они очень порадовались. Даже в плюсе оказались. Лотерейку приняли на ура, разобрали с руками и ногами. Гадание на малыша с переодеваниями получилось тоже весело и забавно. Маленько покасячили в конце, когда у невесты уже нервы начали сдавать от криков подвыпивших гостей, а так в  принципе - получилось)))
> Итог: 1 - без своего ди=джея плохо(((( Теперь усиленно ищу "своего"
> 2 - Костюмы НУЖНЫ, да по-больше. 
> 3 - Вроде все прошло нормально, молодые довольны
> 4 - Кое-какие недоработки все таки есть, нужно исправлять и НАРАБАТЫВАТЬ ОПЫТ))))
> Ну вот вроде все.





> Темя неудачного праздника мне очень знакома. За мой небольшой опыт работы было две неудачных свадьбы. На одной организация оказалась совершенно на нуле. Невеста вроде договорилась с хозяном ночного клуба о предоставлении зала. Освещение никакое, все сидели в потемках. А в разгар праздника пришел хозяин заведения, и закрыв все туалеты, кухню, и подсобки попросил чтобы все покинули помещения. А вторая свадьба была просто неадекватная. Гости были неадекватными до нельзя. Их неустраивала ни музыка, ни тосты, ни все что я делаю. Каждый тост принимался в штыки. Мама невесты сказала, что ей вообще все "по ....", и просто не явилась на торжество. Когда при очередном тосте кто-то предложил запустить китайский фонарик, все ринулись на улицу, не обращая внимание на то, что я все еще читаю очередной тост. Запуск оказался неудачным, фонарик зацепился за провода и сгорел (Назовите меня как угодно, но чисто по-человечески, видя как он горит, я в душе ликовала). После этой свадьбы, желание проводить праздники пропало, как мне тогда казалось, навсегда. А оказалось что нет...



Вот, друзья мои, перед нами характерные отчеты, которые очень красноречиво живописуют два момента: 1. отношение населения к профессии "тамада", 2. отношение тамады к своей профессии.

Надежда, я понимаю и отдаю себе отчет, что и ты сама новичок, и возможно лет тебе не так много, и аудитория новосибирской области, наверное, не из "утонченной". Я не собираюсь этим постом сделать тебе укол. Скорее - инъекцию :Derisive: 

Слава Богу, что таких "отчетов о провалившихся мероприятиях" всё меньше на форуме. Это значит, наши форумчане улавливают главный момент - правильное позиционирование себя в глазах клиентов.

В обоих постах Надежды четко прослеживается ее позиция: 1) полная отстраненность от организации мероприятия, 2) положение нанятой тамады за трехкопеечный гонорар, чтобы "свадьба окупилась". 

*При таком подходе к себе и к своей работе ведщей никогда не сделать успешной свадьбы и никогда не снискать уважение к себе.*

Через оба поста Надежды сквозит боязнь перед клиентом и публикой, боязнь предпринять самостоятельные шаги по ходу праздника и положение "подсобной работницы-развлекальщицы".

Обратите внимание на первый пост: молодые сочли, что свадьба прошла вцелом удачно, потому что она окупилась! Не потому, что тамада сделала настоящий праздник, а потому что расход не превысил доход....
И это стояло во главе угла. И это стало определяющей "успеха" тамады.
Хотя, разумеется, никакого успеха не было - ни четкого сценария, ни внятной последовательности, ни организации.... ничего, кроме пьяной беготни по залу под гоготание не менее упившихся гостей. 
Из этого тамада сделала "логичный" вывод: если бы эта беготня была еще и в придурочных "костюмах", то гоготание заглушило бы звук колонок, а значит, свадебка прошла бы "на ура"...

А вывод напрашивается соврешенно другой! 

*1. Изменить ущербное, заведомо проигрышное положение "нанятой тамады для проведения бардака на свадьбе" на четкую современную позицию "приглашенного квалифицированного специалиста - организатора и ведущего свадебного вечера".*

*2. Стать таким специалистом!* 
Это значит нуклонно работать в 4-х направлениях: 
*- над собой* (речь, манеры, внешность, харизматичность, развитие собственной личности), 
- *творческая часть* (построение сценариев по всем законам и правилам праздничного жанра с использованием  новейших тенденций, современных требований)
- *организационные процессы* (полный контроль подготовки и проведения мероприятия на всех этапах, со всеми задействованными специалистами, со всеми участниками и гостями. Управление движением мероприятия).
- *работа с клиентом* от момента знакомство с ним по телефону до расставания в завершении вечера.

В эти четырех плоскостях таятся все секреты мастерства. 
Эти четыре кита защитят тебя от любых хамских выпадов и вывезут тебя
к нормальным адекватным клиентам, которые будут платить тебе нормальные адекватные деньги. 

Надя, и я и коллеги-форумчане, с которыми мы здесь на форуме за столько лет съели не один пуд соли,  готовы ответить на любые вопросы по всем четырем пунктам.

----------

Щастье (01.02.2017)

----------


## Nadezhda2304

*Лина М.*, 
Спасибо за оценку и прямоту. Нарабатывать нужно многое. И с этим я полностью согласна. Не соглашусь лишь с одним. Сценарий был, была и последовательость. И все это соблюдалось. Пьяной беготни не было. И молодые и гости свадьбой остались довольны. Да начало подкачало, но я все таки только начинаю.... А на ошибках мы учимся. Да и работа наша такая, что не все бывает так идеально как мы хотим

----------


## Кусик

добрый вечер, дорогие форумчане.прочитала всю тему,думала что у меня была недавно тяжелая свадьба, но оказалось, что это были только цветочки, ягодки были у Светланки!!!Светлана, ты молодец, я согласна со всеми высказываниями наших девочек!!!суметь выстоять и не сломаться не каждый может, а ты справилась и это здорово. Я всегда говорю себе - тяжелая свадьба- значит нельзя расслабляться, нужно идти вперед, учиться, и работать. Хочу тоже немного написать о свадьбе, которую недавно провела.Все начиналось очень хорошо, молодые приехали вовремя,регистрация прошла очень хорошо, красиво, объявила фотоминутку, и тут подошла мама невесты и сказала невесте  посмотри на кого ты похожа( они шили платье на заказ, переломился корсет и у невесты образовался  живот) вот тут все и началось.перешнуровывали платье минут 20 минимум, с горем пополам сделали фото сессию, сели за стол, я вздохнула, думаю ну все хорошо, перед  первым танцем  невеста сказала: я танцевать не буду, платье длинное, я упаду.Я объявила перекур, а мы пошли подшивать платье невесте.Что я только не услышала: зачем мне эта свадьба? я хочу домой, я выгляжу как дура и т. д. , я вызову сейчас такси и уеду.....все в этом духе, причем рядом стояли ее подруги, я успокаивала ее как могла, а потом позвала жениха и сказала, я иду к гостям, как невеста будет готова - скажешь. И мы с гостями пошли танцевать, что гостям скучать...через минут 40 невеста соизволила выйти и даже станцевать первый танец, дальше все прошло без особых приключений, ну а в конце невеста своим видом была довольна, так как изрядно выпила шампанского,и даже в конце произнесла речь: мол извините гости дорогие, я такая как есть и меняться не собираюсь, всем большое спасибо.  А  после свадебного путешествия звонил жених, сказал еще раз большое спасибо и извинился за невесту.Вывод никогда не теряться и у быть готовой ко всему.Спасибо за то. что выслушали...как хорошо, что вы есть, и есть возможность рассказать о случившемся близким по духу людям.Желаю всем хороших клиентов!!!!

----------


## muxlen

Так хотелось поделиться с вами моими неудачами, вот и тема нашлась. Вчера у меня случился первый неудачный юбилей. Праздновали двойной юбилей мужа и жены им по 30 лет. Мой первый молодой юбилей. Во-первых, было много детей (7 чел., около 2-3 лет), во-вторых, в помещении было очень жарко и вся молодёжь вместе с детьми постоянно прогуливались на улице. Прибегут - выпьют - убегут. И так около 4-х часов. Играли, правда, с огромным желанием, потом опять выпивали, брали горшочек и с ребёночком на уличку.  Но в конце они очень благодарили, и брат юбилярши попросил провести  в августе свадьбу, сказал, что они нашли тамаду, но им с будущей женой хочется именно нас, потому что было весело. 
Почему-то весь день не нахожу себе места, привыкла приходить с юбилея счастливая, довольная, а тут....

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

> Так хотелось поделиться с вами моими неудачами, вот и тема нашлась. Вчера у меня случился первый неудачный юбилей. Праздновали двойной юбилей мужа и жены им по 30 лет. Мой первый молодой юбилей. Во-первых, было много детей (7 чел., около 2-3 лет), во-вторых, в помещении было очень жарко и вся молодёжь вместе с детьми постоянно прогуливались на улице. Прибегут - выпьют - убегут. И так около 4-х часов. Играли, правда, с огромным желанием, потом опять выпивали, брали горшочек и с ребёночком на уличку.  Но в конце они очень благодарили, и брат юбилярши попросил провести  в августе свадьбу, сказал, что они нашли тамаду, но им с будущей женой хочется именно нас, потому что было весело. 
> Почему-то весь день не нахожу себе места, привыкла приходить с юбилея счастливая, довольная, а тут....


может,из-за того, что мало игр провели?))

----------


## светлана32

у меня тоже был случай с платьем невесты, молодые долго катались, фотографировались на природе и естественно опоздали, быстро сели за стол. 2-3 "горько" и невеста говорит мне , что ей нужно выйти -  у неё карсет падает и вообще, она не будет танцевать. и это перед первым танцем молодожёнов!!! такое у меня в первый раз. я попросила музыкантов что-то спеть, её быстро вывела через запасной выход, давай перевязывать её карсет , при этом разговаривала про первый танец, рассказавала, как на предыдущей свадьбе молодожёны здорово танцевали , миловались друг другом... короче, убедила!! и она с женихом так танцевала!!!!!!!!! никогда не надо тормозить, вседа можно найти выход!  желаю всем весёлых свадеб и хороших клиентов!

----------


## muxlen

> может,из-за того, что мало игр провели?))


Обычно на мероприятиях проводим 60 % от запланированных игр, а в этом случае провели все игры. Они поиграли, выпили и на улицу с детками гулять. И так весь вечер. 
Ну да ладно, переживать больше некогда, завтра свадьба, с новыми силами опять в бой.

----------


## Комик

> завтра свадьба, с новыми силами опять в бой.


Так завтра вроде вторник?? Разве по вторникам тоже свадьбы играют?

----------


## Анатольевна

*Комик*, 



> Разве по вторникам тоже свадьбы играют?


В Тюмени летом так вообще во все дни недели)))

----------


## Комик

> В Тюмени летом так вообще во все дни недели)))


Абалдеть, там не пьют наверное, иначе на работу не пойдешь.

----------


## Кусик

В Тюмени летом так вообще во все дни недели)))да, дорогие, я удивлена!!!!это классно конечно, но если свадьбы через день, или каждый день проводите? я если провожу 2-3 дня подряд, то голос садиться ужасно,в сентябре вообще не слышу своего нормального голоса( осипший,грубоватый) я даже последнее время не пою, хотя очень люблю.

----------


## muxlen

Свадьба состоялась (во вторник) на высшем уровне. "Ура". Очень переживала, потому, что пара взрослая, 6 лет прожившая вместе, с детьми от разных браков. Всё, с самого начала и до конца прошло супер. Спасибо всем ПРОФИ этого чудесного дома - форума!!!  Теперь я поняла: если компания воспитанная и интеллигентная, то успех гарантирован. Они смотрят в рот, с удовольствием слушают и никогда не позволят себе во время выхода молодых на первый танец бежать впереди, чтобы покурить.  Юбилей был именно такой. А вот свадьба, одно удовольствие работать. Они весёлые, воспитанные и очень благодарные. Жених очень просил, чтобы все было скромно, и на уровне. Мне в первый раз оплатили в 2 раза больше и сказали, что все было на высшем уровне . Жених сказал, что ни на секунду не пожалел, что выбрал именно нас, хотя в ресторане навязывали своих. Так приятно, что я до сих пор пребываю на "седьмом небе от счастья".

----------


## Комик

> ,в сентябре вообще не слышу своего нормального голоса( осипший,грубоватый) я даже последнее время не пою, хотя очень люблю.


Если сильно любить, то потом из кашкадрома прискачут белочки. :Grin:  
Там намедни барышни фотографии с тамадеи показывали, только белочки были настоящие. :Aga: 



> Теперь я поняла: если компания воспитанная и интеллигентная, то успех гарантирован.





> Так приятно, что я до сих пор пребываю на "седьмом небе от счастья".


Так расскажи подробнее, про компанию и саму свадьбу. :Aga: 
Я например вчера свадьбу отработал, а вот сам кайфа настоящего не получил, хоть и благодарностей было море. :Yes4:

----------


## Кусик

добрый вечер дорогие жители форума!!!!!кому как ни вам хочется рассказать о своих небольших переживаний.попрошу подерать за меня свои кулачки!Предстоит мне работать завтра на свадьбе.2 зала, в одном, где будет кондиционер- мы будем сидеть, музыкальное оформление буду вести я( на своей колонке, и своем ноутбуке) ну и конечно же всю программу, запланированную мною, танцевать будем в другом зале, он застеклен наполовину, соответственно кондиционеров нет!!!там будет работать музыкант( надеюсь, что хоть там!!! :Grin: ) на улице 35 градусов тепла!!!! :Jopa: а что будет там????главное чтоб люди танцевали, а то будут за столами сидеть!!!!!очень надеюсь что все пройдет хорошо.Предупрежден- вооружен, хорошо, что молодые сказали что 2 зала, так как предыдущий раз когда там работала были в одном зале.дорогие, пожелайте удачи!!!!!Проведу-выживу-напишу!очень радует что хорошие молодые.( тьфу, тьфу, тьфу....чтоб не сглазить :Grin: )

----------


## muxlen

> Так расскажи подробнее, про компанию и саму свадьбу.
> Я например вчера свадьбу отработал, а вот сам кайфа настоящего не получил, хоть и благодарностей было море.


Расскажу с удовольствием. Во-первых, я уже писала, что свадьба двух взрослых людей (35 и 38 лет), это их второй брак и они уже несколько лет живут вместе. Так как подобная свадьба у меня впервые, поэтому я готовилась к ней с удовольствием 2 недели. Я понимала, что нужно контролировать любое слово произнесённое мной  (по привичке всё время хотелось их назвать молодожёнами). Во-вторых встречи у меня были только с женихом, и мне он показался (как потом оказалось только показалось) суровым, непростым человеком. Он мне сразу заявил, что никакие крики "Горько" не потерпит, воровства невесты "Боже упаси", "игры-шмыгры" проводить не будем, т.к. там очень уважаемая публика.  
Теперь, что оказалось на деле: "Горько" кричали постоянно гости, и жених к ним так привык, что прежде чем целоваться - ждал и спрашивал "Что кричать больше не будите? Играли так много!!!!  и весело!!!  Я только постаралась, что бы все игры имели культурно-интеллигентный характер, гости так много смеялись...... Невесту воровали, жених танцевал лезгинку, да ещё как...................... Провели все красивые, лирические  моменты. Вообщем, чтобы мы не проводили и какой бы тост не произнесли все слушалось с широко открытыми глазами. Невеста подошла и сказала, что никогда не думала, что невесте может быть так весело на свадьбе. А жених сказал, что ни на минуту не пожалел о том, что пригласил именно нас. И как я уже писала заплатил двойной тариф, и на моё удивлённое лицо сказал: Я так хочу!!!  Так вот после такой благодарной свадьбы хочется работать ещё и ещё. Спасибо, кому было интересно почитать. И конечно, спасибо всем славным форумчанам за очень, очень ценный материал!!!!

----------


## Кусик

приветик всем дорогим форумчанам!!!провела свадьбу, выжата как лимон! билась как рыба об лед. очень сложно было поднять публику: за столами сидели, в застольных играх участвовали, а как до танцев дошли....танцевали мало, музыкант делал большие паузы между песнями...молодые устали еще во время прогулки, в переодеваниях гости вяло поучаствовали так и убежали не показав свое лицо( у меня такое в первый раз!!!!!) как буд-то я их голыми заставила танцевать!!! но и сложно было конечно без звукооператора за столами, так, как  от ноутбука не могла отойти( музыкант даже не подходил...) поэтому и близкого общения с гостями и молодыми не было...что очень плохо!Век живи, век учись, прихожу к выводу- нужно в таких случаях брать своего мужа, а молодые пусть платят, как за звукооператора!!!

----------


## Фиеста...

> приветик всем дорогим форумчанам!!!провела свадьбу, выжата как лимон! билась как рыба об лед. очень сложно было поднять публику: за столами сидели, в застольных играх участвовали, а как до танцев дошли....танцевали мало, музыкант делал большие паузы между песнями...молодые устали еще во время прогулки, в переодеваниях гости вяло поучаствовали так и убежали не показав свое лицо( у меня такое в первый раз!!!!!) как буд-то я их голыми заставила танцевать!!! но и сложно было конечно без звукооператора за столами, так, как  от ноутбука не могла отойти( музыкант даже не подходил...) поэтому и близкого общения с гостями и молодыми не было...что очень плохо!Век живи, век учись, прихожу к выводу- нужно в таких случаях брать своего мужа, а молодые пусть платят, как за звукооператора!!!


Я на последней свадьбе столкнулась с этой же проблемой. Своего звукаря привести нельзя - ресторан специализированный, со своим ди-джеем. А "местный" всё время в отлучке. Куда можно было так часто и надолго уходить? Не понятно. "Вытянула" свадьбу исключительно на внимании к собственной персоне: игры, конферанс, задушевные беседы в микрофон. За шесть часов из зала выходила только поменять реквизит. Вот морока! А он на следующий день всем рассказывал, как я замечательно веду свадьбы. Вот ведь .......................................

----------


## Фиеста...

> Свадьба состоялась (во вторник) на высшем уровне. "Ура". Очень переживала, потому, что пара взрослая, 6 лет прожившая вместе, с детьми от разных браков. Всё, с самого начала и до конца прошло супер. Спасибо всем ПРОФИ этого чудесного дома - форума!!!  Теперь я поняла: если компания воспитанная и интеллигентная, то успех гарантирован. Они смотрят в рот, с удовольствием слушают и никогда не позволят себе во время выхода молодых на первый танец бежать впереди, чтобы покурить.  Юбилей был именно такой. А вот свадьба, одно удовольствие работать. Они весёлые, воспитанные и очень благодарные. Жених очень просил, чтобы все было скромно, и на уровне. Мне в первый раз оплатили в 2 раза больше и сказали, что все было на высшем уровне . Жених сказал, что ни на секунду не пожалел, что выбрал именно нас, хотя в ресторане навязывали своих. Так приятно, что я до сих пор пребываю на "седьмом небе от счастья".


Какая умница! А у меня к себе всегда претензии. Может, это со временем проходит?
Как же замечательно, что есть ФОРУМ. Можно хоть кому-то поплакать в жилетку или наоборот поделиться радостью. Спасибо организаторам!!!

----------


## Ведущий 36 rus

> нужно в таких случаях брать своего мужа, а молодые пусть платят, как за звукооператора!!!


А вот с этим полностью согласен, лично я объясняю молодожёнам, что видео и фото это на ваш вкус и ваше усмотрение, а вот диджей это святое, если я и соглошусь работать без аппаратуры своей (это было только один раз, я отработал за ту же сумму что и с аппаратурой, ну просто очень им понравился ансамбль один и всё равно я взял своего диджея с ноутбуком и звук на всех конкурсах был наш) то без своего диджея работать не пойду и это точка.

----------


## Nadezhda2304

У меня на прошлой недели была "быстрая" свадьба. По-другому назвать не могу. Заказ на свадьбу "свалился" на голову буквально за 4 дня до самой свадьбы. На вопрос почему так затянули, выяснилось что их тамада пропал неделю назад и ни слуху ни духу. На счет костюмов невеста отказалась сразу, попросила радугу, которой у меня не было. Пришлось потратить сутки на изготовление данного реквизита. Свадьба прошла не совсем просто и замечательно. Народу было 20 человек, со стороны невесты 3, остальные со стороны жениха. Семьи между собой не общались практически. Через два часа после начала гостей невесты, вместе с момой уже не было. В общем публика оказалась не очень простой. Когда я вывела молодых на конкурсы, все решили что можно сбегать покурить "пока они заняты". В итоге, во время конкурса для молодых гостей за столом отсалось 3!!!!!!!!!!!!! человека. Перое что было, это шок. а потом решила так, Молодым праздник нравиться, мама жениха тоже все оценила, а остальное ... Я свою работу доделала до конца, ни смотря ни на что.

----------


## Nadezhda2304

В конце концов, это день молодой семьи а не пьянка для гостей!!!

----------


## kvitka alena

Вчера проводила свадьбу. Ограмадное спасибо всем кто откликнулся на мои просьбы о помощи в подготовке!!!!! Ну, начну все по порядку. Молодые опоздали больше чем на час в ресторан. А для гостей был фуршет на котором было спиртное и фрукты. И в ожидании молодых практически все гости уже порядочно выпили. На встрече молодых был один неприятный момент - один бокал не разбился, я конечно обограла это все тем, что типа "какая крепкая любовь у них что и бокалы не бьются". Затем парад гостей, молодые мне подготовили список гостей в какой последовательности я должна была приглашать их для поздравления. Было парочку конфузов, когда гости не дожидаясь своего приглашения шли поздравлять, и естественно потом когда я называла их имена получалось, что они уже поздравили - Неприятные моменты, как по мне. Дальше еще хуже((((( расселись за стол, я приветствую гостей и приглашаю молодых в зал, предлагаю стоя попреветствовать молодых, звучит музыка, молдые входят.......а половина гостей уже выпили и сидят едят. Причем моя речь была секунд 30-40 не больше, буквально пару предложений. Когда они уже успели налить и выпить не знаю. Первые 20 минут прошли спокойно, в смысле без "происшествий", был объявлен 5 минутный никотиновый перерывчик ( чтобы гости не убежали курить на первом танце молодых) и тут ко мне подходят пару человек и заявляют, что украли невесту. Мои объяснения что молодые еще не танцевали первый свой танец, и вы обязательно ее украдете только чуть-чуть попозже и я вам в этом помогу - не действовали((((( В общем после 15 минутных переговоров-уговоров мне удалось все-таки вернуть невесту и продолжить вечер. Да, забыла еще сказать, что  фуршет, который был организован перед застольем, родители решили не убирать и когда гости выходили курить ( а курили все в соседнем зале где был фуршет) все продолжали пить  с сигареткой и без закуски. Стоит ли говорить, что через час после начала торжества очень многие гости уже были порядочно набраны. Ни на какое интерактивное общение за столом гости не шли вообще, я , если честно, была в шоке и совсем не знала, что мне делать. Подошли родственники невесты и попросили не затягивать программу, а больше говорить тостов. Я не думаю, что я ее затягивала - между тостами проходило минут 10. Ну надо же людям закусить, поесть. Причем в эти 10 минут играла музыка, где-то я что-то говорила(но не много). Думаю, ладно, хотят больше тостов - будет. Хозяин -барин. Да и мне будет легче потом людей вытащить на конкурсы. Да не тут-то было!  Какие конкурсы????  Когда можно пойти в соседний зал  покурить и выпить! Ну вообщем, как-то с горем пополам (спасибо, что на этой свадьбе оказалсь пару моих знакомых и я знала, что они более-менее активные) провела я конкурсы. Причем, выходили на конкурсы и сразу говорили - что петь, танцевать и говорить мы не будем. Я панике!!!!!  Думаю, проведу я конкурс "куда идем" ( когда человек не знает где он находится, а зрители видят табличку и задаю ему вопросы). Обычно у меня этот конкурс как палочка-выручалочка. Всегда получается смешно,весело и всем нравится. А тут......полный ступор, зал смотрит на конкурс и даже не улыбается. Иногда кто-то чуть-чуть засмеется. На танце папы и невесты, когда пришел момент передавать невесту мужу, его вообще не оказалось в зале, он пошел курить и выпить с друзьями. И в таком духе вся свадьба. Было такое впечатление, что гости пришли только напиться и все, и про веселиться они забыли. Если честно, вчера ночью пришла домой и расплакалась. Такое чувство, что из-за меня все это произошло. Осадок очень неприятный остался.  Подскажите, что я не так делала? В чем моя ошибка? Буду очень благодарна коментам

----------


## Фиеста...

> Осадок очень неприятный остался. Подскажите, что я не так делала? В чем моя ошибка? Буду очень благодарна коментам


Алёна, с подобными компаниями мне доводилось сталкиваться. Давно уже готова к неожиданностям, таким как несвоевременная кража невесты. В таких случаях не стоит привязываться к своему плану. Лучше перестроиться. Украли? Выкупим! А теперь первый танец... и т.д.
А ситуация, когда, гости не танцуют, не играют и не слушают - одна из самых неприятных. Я уже подняла эту тему в разделе "А как?" для новичков. Жду отзывов. Советов. Для себя я пока заготовила репризы: смешные монологи, анекдоты и тому подобное, чтобы сконцентрировать внимание зрителей. Больше всего это работает на мужчин, которые обычно неохотно играют, но с удовольствием спорят и рассуждают на темы: любви, мужчина и женщина, тёща и зять, средства от похмелья, афродизиаки....... Пытаюсь столкнуть в споре самых разговорчивых, либо самых неподъёмных. Начинают спорить со мной, потом "уважать", а потом не отходят весь вечер от меня. 
Очень внимательно слежу сейчас за всеми юмористическими телепрограммамами с ручкой в руке и самое интересно записываю. При необхоимости использую. Начать можно так: а каковы ваши отношения с тёщей? Что вы делаете, чтобы ваши отношения не переходили в разряд анекдотов? Давайте дадим советы молодым. 
Обычно мужчины оживляются.
Ещё может сработать эффект с переодеванием. Я люблю образ Бабы Яги. Он очень многогранный: можно и пошутить и потопать ногами, и покуражиться, и метёлкой к столу подогнать. Но это всё, конечно, по ситуации.
Но всегда в первую очередь работаю на мужскую аудиторию. Если мужчины поднимутся, то и женщины все пойдут за ними. Но шутки должны быть "мужскими", чтобы видели в тебе равного противника. Это уже из сферы психологии. 
Поэтому обращаюсь к мужчинам форума: ПОДЕЛИТЕСЬ ПОЖАЛУЙСТА СЕКРЕТАМИ МУЖСКОГО ПОДХОДА, МУЖСКОГО ВИДЕНИЯ ( ОТ СЛОВА "ВИДЕТЬ")  ПРАЗДНИКА. 
ЗАРАНЕЕ БЛАГОДАРНА.

----------


## Славина

> Поэтому обращаюсь к мужчинам форума: ПОДЕЛИТЕСЬ ПОЖАЛУЙСТА СЕКРЕТАМИ МУЖСКОГО ПОДХОДА, МУЖСКОГО ВИДЕНИЯ ( ОТ СЛОВА "ВИДЕТЬ") ПРАЗДНИКА.


*Инна*, тебе сюда, заходи и спрашивай  :Aga: 

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...4%ED%E8%EA%E0.

----------


## Фиеста...

> *Комик*, 
> 
> В Тюмени летом так вообще во все дни недели)))


Неужели это возможно - в течение всей недели вести свадьбы? Во стахановцы, многостаночники. Новогодние корпоративы работала подряд, но вот свадьбы! После каждой мне нужно сутки, чтобы отлежаться! Поделитесь опытом , мастера, как обрести такую закалку?

----------


## Фиеста...

> *Инна*, тебе сюда, заходи и спрашивай 
> 
> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...4%ED%E8%EA%E0.


Иринка, спасибо... Пошла!

----------


## Курица

> А ситуация, когда, гости не танцуют, не играют и не слушают - одна из самых неприятных. Я уже подняла эту тему в разделе "А как?" для новичков. Жду отзывов. Советов.


Инна, ЭТА (указанная тобой)-темка-про технические вопросы на форуме-т.е. как что вставить, как что скачать , что где находится и т.п.
Все ваши вопросы вот такого плана



> ситуация, когда, гости не танцуют, не играют и не слушают


мною по просьбе форумчан перенесены в Беседку... :Meeting:

----------


## Фиеста...

> Инна, ЭТА (указанная тобой)-темка-про технические вопросы на форуме-т.е. как что вставить, как что скачать , что где находится и т.п.
> Все ваши вопросы вот такого плана
> 
> мною по просьбе форумчан перенесены в Беседку...


Татьяна, спасибо за замечание. Я от Ильича уже "получила" за "флуд" не к месту.
Извините, впредь буду аккуратнее. Это связано с тем, что я ещё плохо ориентируюсь. И с тем, что у нас с вами разница во времени большая. Когда вы собираетесь все, у нас уже 3-4 часа ночи. А мне охота пообщаться с вами вживую. Вот, наверное, и плохо уже соображаю к тому моменту. И жму на кнопки, когда надо и не надо. Я больше не буду.

----------


## Ильич

> Осадок очень неприятный остался. Подскажите, что я не так делала? В чем моя ошибка? Буду очень благодарна коментам


На мой непросвещенный взгляд ты попала не на "свою" свадьбу.. то есть твоего опыта , харизмы и энергетики  просто не хватило... Я по молодости так и проваливал свадьбы.. И при этом учился.
Разберем:



> альше еще хуже((((( расселись за стол, я приветствую гостей и приглашаю молодых в зал, предлагаю стоя попреветствовать молодых, звучит музыка, молдые входят.......а половина гостей уже выпили и сидят едят.


Пока гости  были трезвые и на улице надо было привлечь их внимание и проинструктировать, что и как будет происходить, как будешь встречать молодых, как заводить, когда перерывы... и получить от большинства гостей явный месидж что тебя поняли. И показать что *ТЫ ХОЗЯЙКА СВАДЬБЫ и ТЫ ЕЙ РУЛИШЬ*



> Первые 20 минут прошли спокойно, в смысле без "происшествий", был объявлен 5 минутный никотиновый перерывчик


У меня гости сидят без перекуров 40 минут первого застолья. И редко кто выбегает, а если выбежал... как ты сам себя наказал... многого не увидишь... А перекуры они разваливают первый стол.. ИМХО



> тут ко мне подходят пару человек и заявляют, что украли невесту.


Идиётов много, тебе попались жених и боярин идиёты... кк они это допустили...? Наверное курили в твоем перекуре 5 мин? И кто помомог украсть? Да ты сама.. спровоцировала это.  Впрочем опять же нужно предупреждать гостей что до 1-го танца не воровать!



> Ни на какое интерактивное общение за столом гости не шли вообще


Вот тут не хватает в фразе слова. _Ни на какое интерактивное общение со мной за столом гости не шли вообще_ Ты их "не взяла". Значит пока нечем брать... Со временем научишься.



> Подошли родственники невесты и попросили не затягивать программу, а больше говорить тостов. Я не думаю, что я ее затягивала - между тостами проходило минут 10.


Вот и ответ, За столом нужно не читать монологи - произносить тосты, а вести беседу. Для этого нужно быть интересным собеседником. Или проводить различные застолки интересные именно для этой компании. Викторины, танцы застольные, передавалки  и пр.... А у меня между тостами в первом застолье 3-4 мин, Но сами подводки к тосту и пр.. по 10 мин.



> Ну надо же людям закусить, поесть. Причем в эти 10 минут играла музыка, где-то я что-то говорила(но не много)


10 мин - это очень много, очень. Режиссерская яма, провал в действии. Максимум 3 мин ну пять не более.



> Причем, выходили на конкурсы и сразу говорили - что петь, танцевать и говорить мы не будем. Я панике!!!!!


А что паниковать - включай психологическое айкидо. Говори ДА НИ ПЕТЬ НИ ТАНЦЕВАТЬ НЕ НАДО! Воббще ничего делать ни надо! вы согласны? В Ответ ДАААА! отлично... И получив в ответ три да выворачиваешь своё... ну тут как бы уметь надо...




> Осадок очень неприятный остался. Подскажите, что я не так делала? В чем моя ошибка? Буду очень благодарна коментам


Ошибок нет, есть недостаток опыта...
Осадок - так это ОТЛИЧНО! Значит ты растешь.

----------


## Ильич

> Лучше перестроиться. Украли? Выкупим!





> Больше всего это работает на мужчин, которые обычно неохотно играют, но с удовольствием спорят и рассуждают на темы: любви, мужчина и женщина, тёща и зять, средства от похмелья, афродизиаки....... Пытаюсь столкнуть в споре самых разговорчивых, либо самых неподъёмных. Начинают спорить со мной, потом "уважать", а потом не отходят весь вечер от меня.





> Очень внимательно слежу сейчас за всеми юмористическими телепрограммамами с ручкой в руке


РЕСПЕКТ!

----------


## Фиеста...

> На мой непросвещенный взгляд ты попала не на "свою" свадьбу.. то есть твоего опыта , харизмы и энергетики  просто не хватило... Я по молодости так и проваливал свадьбы.. И при этом учился.
> Разберем:
> 
> Пока гости  были трезвые и на улице надо было привлечь их внимание и проинструктировать, что и как будет происходить, как будешь встречать молодых, как заводить, когда перерывы... и получить от большинства гостей явный месидж что тебя поняли. И показать что *ТЫ ХОЗЯЙКА СВАДЬБЫ и ТЫ ЕЙ РУЛИШЬ*
> 
> У меня гости сидят без перекуров 40 минут первого застолья. И редко кто выбегает, а если выбежал... как ты сам себя наказал... многого не увидишь... А перекуры они разваливают первый стол.. ИМХО
> 
> Идиётов много, тебе попались жених и боярин идиёты... кк они это допустили...? Наверное курили в твоем перекуре 5 мин? И кто помомог украсть? Да ты сама.. спровоцировала это.  Впрочем опять же нужно предупреждать гостей что до 1-го танца не воровать!
> 
> ...


Ильич, вот это мастер-класс! Коротко и ясно. Информация к размышлению. Глубокое вам МЕРСИ!
Алёна, с такими учителями об ОСАДКАХ скоро забудешь!

----------


## kvitka alena

Спасибо большое!!!! Вы мне очень помогли и в себе разобраться и с анализом мероприятия! Сегодня я еще больше успокоилась, встречалась с мамой невесты. Ей все очень понравилось, отблагодарила меня больше, чем было оговорено и попросила провести свадьбу их знакомых.  Но все равно мне не понятно, как так получается, что у меня куча притензий к своей работе, а людям , как оказалось, все очень понравилось. Еще раз всем большое спасибо.

----------


## Ильич

> Но все равно мне не понятно, как так получается, что у меня куча притензий к своей работе, а людям , как оказалось, все очень понравилось. Еще раз всем большое спасибо.


Да растешь ты РАСТЕШЬ....
Вот когда ты будешь собой довольна то тогда БЕДА... рост остановился....

----------


## Фиеста...

> Сегодня я еще больше успокоилась, встречалась с мамой невесты. Ей все очень понравилось,


Уау! Здорово! 
Теперь ещё нужно научиться не падать духом раньше времени. 
Молодец, что не постеснялась и "проговорила" всё в эфир. Окружению этого не скажешь - нужно держать марку. А женщине всегда нужно выговориться, а не держать в себе. 
Да, форум в этом смысле - просто психотерапевтический кабинет. Спасибо ОРГАНИЗАТОРАМ и МЭТРАМ.

----------


## muxlen

Здравствуйте, замечательные форумчане!!! Как и обещала Танюше - Курочке отчитываюсь по поводу корпоратива.





> Вот когда ты будешь собой довольна то тогда БЕДА... рост остановился....


Уважаемый Ильич!!! Я ещё только подрастаю, но мне так понравилось моя Гавайская вечеринка. Это ведь не значит, что мой рост остановился?:no2

Так вот, всё, что мы задумали, вроде получилось. Каждого клиента встретили на улице, спели дифирамбы про фирму, провели посвящение в Гавайцы, они вместе с танцавщицей танцевали Гавайский танец. Много играли, танцевали. Хорошо прошла лотерея, которую я очень боялась. Единственное, что подвела погода, периодически лил дождь, а все действие происходило на улице.
В конце начальство нас  поблагодарили, и сказали, чтобы мы готовились, теперь работать они будут только с нами, а через год 10-летие, и справлять они его будут с размахом!!!   А уж как сотрудники за нами ухаживали, кормили, "подогревали", мы ведь с ними уже второй корпоратив гуляем. Благодарностей наслушались море!  Приятно! Так что мне кажется мероприятие удалось. 

Спасибо за поддержку Танюше - Курочке, Алисочке и многим, многим девочкам на форуме!!!

----------


## Ведущий 36 rus

> Благодарностей наслушались море! Приятно! Так что мне кажется мероприятие удалось.


Я думаю что это самое замечательное осозновать что праздник для клиентов удался они отдохнули и получили море позитива и веселья.



> Спасибо за поддержку Танюше - Курочке, Алисочке и многим, многим девочкам на форуме!!!


И это замечательно что есть люди единомышленники, которые всегда помогут поддержат и направят в нужном направлении  :Smile3:

----------


## Фиеста...

> мероприятие удалось.


Ещё бы оно не удалось у женщины с такой улыбкой как на фото! 
Ты же как бенгальский огонёк вся искришься!

----------


## muxlen

Девчонки!!! Какие же вы умнички!!! Как же можете поднять настроение!!! Вся свечусь от счастья и готовлюсь к завтрашней свадьбе 100 человек. (давненько такого не было). Но пара очень милая, хочется, чтобы у них всё было на высшем уровне. Спасибо!!!

----------


## tatianashiryaeva

> Итак это была та самая, очень для меня важная свадьба, к которой я готовилась как к своей собственной.


Светочка, приехала после месячного отдыха, увидев новую темку, зашла. Что хочу сказать: подобной свадьбы больше не повториться при условии, что ты правильно выучишь УРОКИ этой. А урок здесь на лицо: свадьба живой организм и ее невозможно загнать в некие рамки. Ее можно прочувствовать энергитически, настроиться на одну волну с гостями и....... на вдохе вплыть по течению, слегка направляя ее в нужное русло, расставляя акценты, выделяя нужное и не привлекая внимания к пустому. Каждая минута той свадьбы показывала тебе, чем больше будешь пытаться управлять и обуздать процесс, тем больше он будет тебе бесконтролен. А когда ты шла по течению, подыгрывая настроению гостей (как с тортом) все нравилось гостям, а это главное. От свадьбы гости должны получать удовольствие.
Могу со 100% уверенностью написать, что абсолютно все ведущие получали в своей практике подобный урок, может не в такой тяжелой форме, НО! все без исключения. Отсюда вывод: ситуация будет повторятся вновь и вновь ровно столько раз, пока не выучишь урок, И! каждый раз она будет мягче и мягче, по мере твоего осознания свадьбы, как живого непредсказуемого организма и ты не управляющая им, а чуткий наблюдатель ставящий нужные акценты, улавливай настроение свадьбы и усиливай его в нужных моментах. 
Прими эту свадьбу, как один из самых нужных уроков в твоей карьере, поблагодари Вселенную за этот ценный урок и пошли Миру любовь! Теперь ты знаешь какой метод ведения свадьбы не приносит результата. НО! И это главное! Не вешай на себя чувство вины! Это не ты НЕ ТАКАЯ ведущая, а тебе был послан урок и подобраны КОШМАРНЫЕ КЛИЕНТЫ, для прохождения этого урока. И таких клиентов у Бога хватит на всех начинающих ведущих! 
Отсюда урок №2. Выбирай клиентов сердцем. Если твое сердце поет от общения с молодыми - берись за свадьбу, если нет и что-то смущает - не берись. Отказывая, ты признаешься себе в несостоятельности, как профессионал, а это не так. Мое мнение, я не имею права браться за свадьбу если не чувствую созвучия с молодыми. Я же могу испортить им праздник!!! И не потому что не профессиональна, а потому что энергетика разная, может видение разное, может говорим на разных языках и т.д. Я беру только тех, с кем моя душа расцветает, а это чувствуется уже на первой же встрече. И подобные испытания будут встречаться тебе на пути, пока не усвоишь данный урок. А когда усвоишь, внутри появится чувство огромной любви, радости и счастья от предвкушения встречи с молодыми. Внутри наполнишься огромным желанием сделать для молодых самый лучший и красивый праздник ТАК, КАК ОНИ ХОТЯТ, а не так как ты составила сценарий. Тогда случится чудо! На такую внутреннюю энергию неким волшебством будут притягиваться именно ТВОИ молодые созвучные с тобой и не придется себя ломать. 
Вот такое мое мнение. Светочка, радуйся, что у тебя хватило мужества выстоять такой урок до конца, делай выводы и смело шагай в данном направлении дальше! Успехов и мудрости!

----------


## tatianashiryaeva

> Лотерейку приняли на ура, разобрали с руками и ногами. Гадание на малыша с переодеваниями получилось тоже весело и забавно.


Поделитесь плиз, в личку что это такое интересненькое!

----------


## tatianashiryaeva

> Так хотелось поделиться с вами моими неудачами, вот и тема нашлась. Вчера у меня случился первый неудачный юбилей. Праздновали двойной юбилей мужа и жены им по 30 лет. Мой первый молодой юбилей. Во-первых, было много детей (7 чел., около 2-3 лет), во-вторых, в помещении было очень жарко и вся молодёжь вместе с детьми постоянно прогуливались на улице. Прибегут - выпьют - убегут. И так около 4-х часов. Играли, правда, с огромным желанием, потом опять выпивали, брали горшочек и с ребёночком на уличку. Но в конце они очень благодарили, и брат юбилярши попросил провести в августе свадьбу, сказал, что они нашли тамаду, но им с будущей женой хочется именно нас, потому что было весело.
> Почему-то весь день не нахожу себе места, привыкла приходить с юбилея счастливая, довольная, а тут....


Это все тот же урок, только в более мягкой форме: торжество есть живой организм и если Вы хотите сделать его Успешным с большой буквы, настраивайтесь на энергетику и волну настроения гостей, НЕ страрайтесь УПРАВЛЯТЬ праздником, подчеркивайте главное, ограняйте как бриллиант, но не пытайтесь взять контроль. Главное, чтоб праздник нравился гостям и заказчикам. Пока будете стремиться загнать торжество в свои рамки - будете приходить с настроением "а тут..."  Чтоб все проходило отлично и я согласна с Линой М.,нужно развиваться в 4-х направлениях:
- над собой (речь, манеры, внешность, харизматичность, развитие собственной личности),
- творческая часть (построение сценариев по всем законам и правилам праздничного жанра с использованием новейших тенденций, современных требований)
- организационные процессы (полный контроль подготовки и проведения мероприятия на всех этапах, со всеми задействованными специалистами, со всеми участниками и гостями. Управление движением мероприятия).
- работа с клиентом от момента знакомство с ним по телефону до расставания в завершении вечера.

В эти четырех плоскостях таятся все секреты мастерства. 
И чем выше Ваше мастерство, тем более расслабленно и свободно, а значит уверенно Вы чувствуете себя на торжестве.

----------


## Ильич

> Почему-то весь день не нахожу себе места, привыкла приходить с юбилея счастливая, довольная, а тут....


Процитирую себя же

_Мысль №2

Почему получается не так как хотелось?

Отчего человек несчастен? задумывалась?
От ерунды... от собственной фантазии.
Нафантазирует, планов понастоит, а жизнь по своему выкрутит...
И рушаться планы, и страдает человек что все не так как хотелось....
А на минуточку представить, что ты нужно на каяке пройти пороги по горной речке... И что, можно составишь план прохождения?
Нет. 
Его невозможно составить, потому что известно, что нужно от пукта А проплыть до пункта Б. И не возможно предугадать как оно течение тебя повернет.
Можно тренироваться отрабатывать до автоматизма приемы гребли, готовить лодку, экипировку...
И вот он старт! И понеслось......
Вот так и на банкете, надо быть готовым ко всему, как бы течение не вертело, главное провести банкет через пороги. 
В этом и заключается класс ведущего. 
Богатый опыт, репертуар, готовность к любым поворотам, надежная техника - микрофон, звуковая аппаратура.... короче все что надо, надежные партнеры - звукарь, видео, фото.
И цель - сделать людям праздник, проведя банкет по нужному маршруту.
Банкет это не концерт, это 6 часов жизни.
Жизнь не имеет сценария, в жизни есть цели которые мы достигаем.
И если в конце банкета тебя благодарят, значит цель достигнута - и это счастье._

----------


## Оля Стар

> не понятно, как так получается, что у меня куча притензий к своей работе, а людям , как оказалось, все очень понравилось.


  Так это отлично!Если клиенты довольны, значит твоих ошибок они не заметили, а ты о них знаешь, и выводы делаешь, это оптимальный вариант работы над ошибками :Tender:

----------


## Танцулька

> Вся молодежь была уже в очень хорошем состоянии, они ввалились в зал с криками " ТАГИЛЛЛЛЛЛЛЛЛЛЛ" , кое как расселись, (молодые были в уборной) смотрю на стол, а мамы жениха нет!!!! Выбегаю на улицу, она глушит коктейль и говорит, что будет ждать какую-то подругу, мол начинайте без нее.... У меня волосы дыбом встали,


Боже мой!!! :Blink: Я думала что тот гротеск который в показывают в скетчах пол телеку возможен только у нас, за высокими Уральскими горами ( да и то не везде) Но чтоб такое случилось в Москве?! :Nono: Действительно, фильм-ужасов

----------


## Кусик

Добрый вечер всем , всем, всем!!! провела две свадьбы, выжата как лимон, но довольная!!!!!Публика отличная, слушали, участвовали, смеялись до слез, танцевали.....Но очень хочется рассказать за свадьбу, проведенную в воскресенье.Пришла за 1час до начала, приготовила все, разложила по местам реквизит, сижу жду....должно было быть 35 человек, смотрю на столы- вроде бы меньше, спросила девочек на сколько накрыто- ответили что на 24, ну думаю, ничего страшного( минимум 15 было).пришли родители и бабушки...время подъезжать молодым- гостей нет( всего 10 человек)позвонила  невесте, сказала что  надо подождать хотя бы 10-15 минут, за это время еще 5 человек подошли ( слава богу!!!!!)первый стол прошел замечательно, активно, весело. после первого танца, спустя 15 минут,  невеста подошла ко мне и сказала, вика, не переживайте я с мамой отойду, она мне фату снимет( фату снимать вообще не хотела) я предложила ,чтоб сняли красиво, как положено а не в туалете.  она согласилась, я сказала что невеста уже сейчас хочет быть женой своему любимому....бла. бла бла...поддержали аплодисментами...после второго стола парни украли невесту кабриолетом и сами  же  участвовали в конкурсах( людей- то мало).Все гости понимали что если не они-то кто? когда вечер подходил к завершению, поблагодарила всех гостей за активное участие, и уходила домой как своя,создалось впечатление что не работаю, а отдыхаю....Очень  благодарна всем форумчанам!!! благодаря вам уверена, что расту. Не знаю как бы провела эту свадьбу 4года назад?????наверное уже плакала бы...

----------


## Ладушка Холи

> пройдя весь этот кошмар могу сказать одно-выход есть из любой ситуации, только надо быть уверенной в своих силах и понимать, что далеко не все зависит от нас. И раз мы выбрали эту работу-должны всегда и при любых обстоятельствах делать праздник!!!!


 Умничка!!!

----------


## Ладушка Холи

> Можно тренироваться отрабатывать до автоматизма приемы гребли, готовить лодку, экипировку...
> И вот он старт! И понеслось


 :Taunt: 
 Дорогой Аксакал!!!!!!  как же точно.. в яблочко!!! :Ok:

----------


## МихайловА Ариша

> Не знаю как бы провела эту свадьбу 4года назад?????наверное уже плакала бы...


Все приходит с опытом, и очень много уходит с нервами. Не свадьбы меняются, мы меняем свое отношение к свадьбам. А лет так через 10 будем вспоминать и смеяться с себя:"А помнишь как в первый раз рыдала в туалете, за углом... чтобы никто не видел!" А потом влетать в зал, брать в оборот толпу и отдыхать вместе с ними, ловя улыбки, смех и позитив.

----------


## Ладушка Холи

> Да растешь ты РАСТЕШЬ....
> Вот когда ты будешь собой довольна то тогда БЕДА... рост остановился....


 Ильич! И я постоянно - периодически не довольна собой... и страдаю и даже плачу , если что- то не получилось на празднике как надо... Неужели я еще расту....

----------


## Алексей Тараканов

> а я б посоветовала вообще отказываться от сценария. Ведь что такое сценарий по сути? это такая вещь, грубо говоря, которой мы должны строго придерживаться...
>  а вы готовьте просто сценарные планы для начала, их можно менять на ходу...
> а со временем, поднаторев на свадьбах, вы и сцен. планы перестанете делать, будете по ходу праздника и настроению гостей ориентироваться!


Я дело именно так. Составляю план: что на вечере будет проходить. Какие конкурсы, тосты, обряды, танцы и прочие увеселения. Потом посматриваю и работаю по этому плану. Строго сценария нету.

----------


## Ильич

> Уважаемый Ильич!!! Я ещё только подрастаю, но мне так понравилось моя Гавайская вечеринка. Это ведь не значит, что мой рост остановился?:no2


Это значит что ты ей осталась довольна..
Я имею в виду то т случай, когда все в себе тебе нравится... вот тут пропадает желание рости....

----------


## МихайловА Ариша

> Неужели я еще расту...


Мне кажется профессионал постоянно растет, если он остановится, то с этого момента начнется обратный отчет.

----------


## swetik72

Добрый день всем! Пишу первый раз, хотя знакома с форумом очень давно, это просто клад для творческих людей, всё как-то стеснялась включится в беседу, но сейчас наверное созрела...Немного о себе: проработала в школе 17 лет организатором и зам.по воспитательной работе...без творчества не представляю жизни, но сами знаете какой сейчас век...век бумаг и отчётов...вот я и решила уйти в творчество с головой...сначала по совместительству работала в районном ДК, а год назад и вовсе перешла в культуру...теперь готовим и веду районные мероприятия...всегда нравилось  вести праздники (дни рождения, свадьбы) друзей и родственников...вот сейчас хочу быть профессиональным ведущим, дарить людям праздник , праздник души, но боюсь...сидит где-то внутри кто-то и говорит, ну ты же была  учителем, а теперь тамадой будешь, умом всё понимаю, это ведь моё и мне хочется творить для людей...но комплекс учителя растёт...короче говоря очень нужны ваши слова поддержки... :Blush2:

----------


## Курица

> комплекс учителя растёт...короче говоря очень нужны ваши слова поддержки...


дорогая, знаешь, сколько на форуме учителей????
Поверь-только ХОРОШИЙ учитель может провести праздник на 5 с плюсом.
Так что долой комплексы!Читай, общайся и вливайся!

----------


## Долька лимона

> комплекс учителя растёт...короче говоря очень нужны ваши слова поддержки...


Это, что ещё за комплекс такой???? Перестань выдумывать!!!  :Blink: Глядя на твой трудовой путь, можно сказать , что ты Светик медленно, но уверенно всё таки пришла к тому, что _надо заниматься любимым делом_! И это классно!!!!!  :Yes4:  :Ok:  :Yes4: А, опыт учителя, ой, как пригодится!!!!! Да, в моём городе 60% успешных и востребованных ведущих - учителя!!!! Не бойся, не комплексуй...ГОРДИСЬ!!!!  :Victory:  :Victory:  :Victory:

----------


## swetik72

Спасибо! Даже уже от двух ответов захотелось жить!!!Здесь столько материала, что боюсь и не перечитаю! А так хочется, столько интересных людей! Спасибо сайту за то, что он есть!!!

----------


## tatianashiryaeva

> вот сейчас хочу быть профессиональным ведущим, дарить людям праздник , праздник души, но боюсь...сидит где-то внутри кто-то и говорит, ну ты же была учителем, а теперь тамадой будешь, умом всё понимаю, это ведь моё и мне хочется творить для людей...но комплекс учителя растёт...короче говоря очень нужны ваши слова поддержки...


*swetik72*, Вам коуч сессия нужна. Сходите в темку: Как открыть в себе Гения и для начала попобуйте применить к себе Седонский метод  - это избавит Вас от того сидит внутри и кто говорит не то, что надо.)))) Если не справитесь, стучитесь в скайп или пишите в личку, будем Вас реанимировать))))))))) На самом деле не все так страшно)))) Вы - Гений!!!

----------


## swetik72

извините за незнание...а что это за Седонский метод? и где его найти? Спасибо за поддержку!!!

----------


## optimistka17

> проработала в школе 17 лет *организатором и зам.по воспитательной работе*...без творчества не представляю жизни .


Ведь ты работала не обычным учителем.. 
 тебе сам Бог велел заниматься праздниками на другой основе. В нашей работе все дороги открыты для творчества и собственной самореализации Сама себе хозяйка. Без инспекторов и директоров.
Я, как и многие здесь, в прошлом- учитель.Так что у тебя здесь найдется очень много коллег.

----------


## Ладушка Холи

> Знаешь как говорят,- если не можешь изменить ситуацию,- измени свое отношение к ней.


 Люда!!!! это точно .. в яблочко !!!

----------


## Ладушка Холи

> дорогая, знаешь, сколько на форуме учителей????
> Поверь-только ХОРОШИЙ учитель может провести праздник на 5 с плюсом.
> Так что долой комплексы!Читай, общайся и вливайся!


 :Ok:  :Aga:

----------


## цокотуха

всем огромнейшее спасибо! и я провела сво. свадьбу первую 23 июля благодаря вашему форуму конкурсам и идеям. пока сама не могу сочинять все изучаю и включаюсь. моя свадьба прошла вообшем то неплохо-потому что это была свадьба брата моей подруги. Т.е. с самой парой в знакомстве только была-с братом не ощаемся.но они мне доверились. да прошло совершенно не так как я хотела. у меня было несколько стихов и от волнения я их зачитывала,что само по себе уже думаю было некрасиво. кучц конкурсов вообще не провела,по порядку тоже-все шло как то само. гости на перерыве стояли по долгу-было душно в помещении,а там на улице-как райский уголок и тепло и красиво. (может от меня сбегали). в некоторых местах подводли дид жей-сценарий ему дала,сказал все есть.много вставлял не в тему,и иногда так громко что просили его приглушить-им не было слышно друг друга. кража невесты вообще произошла тихо,т.е. похититель не обьяивлся а подошел и говорит давай играть дальше,ну и я как конкурс проводить начала-он же сам переодевается танцует,привязки нет невеста в номере отдыхает,народ сам с собой говорит.жених попел песенки со свидетелем,потом невеста вышла сама. вообщем полный конфуз. мне было очень стыдно. хотя потом меня молодожены поцеловали,поблагодарили,их родители остались довольно,много было приятных моментов и дид жей оценил,для первого раза сказал неплохо. я переживала,думала что все не ахти. могу ли я скинуть сценарий-хотя там не мои наработки,а везде по немногу взяла. просто очень хочется услышать мнение и мне кажется,что он сырой и надо добавить изюминки.незнаю пока какой.буду вам очень благодарна. мне дид жей подкинул заказ на 2е сентября свадьба. скажу только,что когда выходили люди на конкурс я играла с ними и смеялась как в своей компании и от души,и я видела что им нравилось в данный момент,а когда мне казалось что тото не так,готова была провалиться сквозь землю..

----------


## tatianashiryaeva

> извините за незнание...а что это за Седонский метод? и где его найти? Спасибо за поддержку!!!


Ну так в теме: Как открыть в себе Гения)))) Пост 66 и 67 на 5й страничке.

----------


## Наталья Костенко

*цокотуха*, Маришка, поздравляю с дебютом! 




> свадьба прошла вообшем то неплохо-потому что это была свадьба брата моей подруги.


Многие начинали именно так - проводили первые праздники именно для друзей и родственников. И успешный исход во многом зависит от того, насколько ты учла особенности гостей. А здесь были люди, которых ты знала, да и они готовы были тебе помогать. У тебя все это, значит, было.




> у меня было несколько стихов и от волнения я их зачитывала,что само по себе уже думаю было некрасиво.


А ведь многие мастера слова, особенно юмористы, читают свои творения с листа - и ничего. Главное - КАК ты это делала: душевно, трогательно или, заикаясь и запинаясь на каждом слове... Не менее важно и музыкальное оформление. А чтобы не привлекать внимание гостей к себе, обрати его (внимание) на пару новобрачных, пусть смотрят на то, как счастливы молодые, какие они юные, красивые, очаровательные, как любят друг друга и т.п.



> в некоторых местах подводли дид жей-сценарий ему дала,сказал все есть.много вставлял не в тему


Старайся встретиться с музыкантами-звукачами заранее. Сценарий можно и не давать им, а вот примерный план - что за чем идет и какая музыка требуется - в самый раз. А еще лучше - собери себе все необходимое себе на флешку, и париться по этому поводу не будешь...




> кража невесты вообще произошла тихо,т.е. похититель не обьяивлся а подошел и говорит давай играть дальше,ну и я как конкурс проводить начала-он же сам переодевается танцует,привязки нет невеста в номере отдыхает,народ сам с собой говорит.жених попел песенки со свидетелем,потом невеста вышла сама. вообщем полный конфуз.


Чтобы не было такого чувства, предупреди гостей заранее, как и когда следует воровать невесту, туфлю и т.д. В общем, что-то вроде правил для гостей придумай (кстати, на форуме кто-то выставлял). Ну и твой взор должен все-таки следить за такими моментами.




> хотя там не мои наработки,а везде по немногу взяла. просто очень хочется услышать мнение и мне кажется,что он сырой и надо добавить изюминки.незнаю пока какой


Эксклюзивные сценарии далеко не у всех и не всегда бывают. Даже у признанных мастеров своего дела. А вот изюминка (я называю это фишкой) - конечно, должна быть. Но ты, я уверена, найдешь её. И не обязательно что-то придумывать самой. Можно взять хорошую идею, каких здесь, на форуме, тысячи, но обработать её под себя и сделать так, чтобы у самой от такого момента дух захватило.




> когда выходили люди на конкурс я играла с ними и смеялась как в своей компании и от души,и я видела что им нравилось в данный момент,а когда мне казалось что тото не так,готова была провалиться сквозь землю


В разных компаниях одни и те же конкурсы могут проходить по-разному. Проваливаться сквозь землю не стоит...
УДАЧИ!!!!!

----------


## tatianashiryaeva

> могу ли я скинуть сценарий-хотя там не мои наработки,а везде по немногу взяла. просто очень хочется услышать мнение и мне кажется,что он сырой и надо добавить изюминки.незнаю пока какой.буду вам очень благодарна.


Кидай в личку, посмотрю. Прочитала твое сообщение и вспомнила свою первую свадьбу в качестве ведущей 13 лет назад. Тогда поход в компьютерный клуб и поиск подобного форума - что-то из ряда фантастики было. Опиралась на 5 лет работы в качестве певицы и наблюдений за ведущими со стороны. Страшно былоооо, жуть! Хотя даже музыканты, после свадьбы не поверили, что я вела ее впервые. Честно, все изюминки приходят со временем, когда опыт прибавляется и уверенность в себе растет, просто начинаешь чувствовать весь процесс сердцем. Не умом ведешь анализ что когда провести, а внутренним чутьем. Если тебе нравится выбранный путь, чутье обязательно появится. А в плане сырости посмотрю, отвечу только с понедельника. И поздравляю с дебютом, Маришка!

----------


## Eralashka

Дорогие форумчане, хочу тоже излить вам душу, отчитавшись за свадьбу... поругайте ... посоветуйте...
В июне была свадьба у невесты, которая поймала букет на одной из моих свадеб в прошлом году. Та свадьба мне запомнилась, пара отличная, очень веселые и активные гости. Вобщем свадьба была из тех, на которых самой можно отдохнуть и повеселиться, все на нужной волне) Мы с этой парой до сих пор общаемся, и от них у меня уже было несколько свадеб и прошли они отлично, все оставались довольны и я тоже, приятные люди.
А здесь вроде тоже по знакомству, и вроде эта невеста сама присутствовала на моей свадьбе, все видела, активно участвовала... Сама заранее сказала, что хочет только меня и я ехала на встречу в хорошем настроении и та моя пара там будет, приятно) 
И вдруг невеста расплакалась в самом начале переговоров, я как раз рассказывала, что каравай по традиции держит мама жениха, "Как его мама? Мы живем у меня??? и т.д." вроде объяснила что сейчас в общем то не важно кто и что, я рассказывала только традицию... Успокоила, она согласилась и сослалась на температуру и простуду, поэтому она такая... Но я уже поняла, что просто, на этой свадьбе не будет, невеста с гонором и закидонами..."Хочу самое лучшее!", затыкала маму и жениха сходу. После встречи я задумалась, брать ли мне их вообще, потому, что были еще звонки на эту дату. Но подумала, по рекомендации и я уже согласилась, не стала ничего делать.
Но готовилась к худшему...
За хорошую свадьбу меня еще не разу так не отчитывали и не тыкали носом... что все плохо... вообще не разу клиенты не говорили, что им, что то не нравиться, тем более во время мероприятия, теперь жалею, что не ушла с середины...хотелось её проучить, что не все в мире вокруг неё вертится… но это опыт...
Встреча прошла без запинки. Но потом невеста направилась курить, не дожидаясь поздравлений родителей, я пошла за ней, что бы объяснить, что не время и сейчас будут говорить родители (и вот тут я ляпнула родители жениха) и она опять по новой в истерику "Как это они? Если мы живем у меня, значит, моя мама должна говорить!" -  я поняла что невеста подвыпила и устраивает показуху, и ей уже пофигу о чем мы с ней договаривались... А ведь все эти моменты обсуждали!
Ну вроде все подружки её успокоили и мы вернулись в зал... В зале вроде присмирела, но спустя 20 мин. опять курить...так же перед первым танцем, и так далее каждые 20 мин. все это сопровождалось: "Гостям не весело! Мне скучно на моей свадьбе! Мне не нравиться моя свадьба!..." все её убеждали в обратном, я уже даже не пыталась, хотелось просто уйти, но ради гостей и родителей я довела свадьбу до логического конца...
На мой взгляд, очень хорошая свадьба, если б не невеста, прокурившая и провозмущавшаяся всю свадьбу, то все было бы просто отлично, гости все приличные молодые, веселые, активные. Жених милый, но подкаблучник.
Конкурсов было много, поздравлений-переодевалок, танцев. Жених даже пытался станцевать на выкупе туфельки Джексона для невесты (её кумир).
Еще у неё было 2 платья (свадебных но разной длинны), не кто не знал, и я ждала пока она переоденется для торжественного представления, а она пока я собирала гостей выскочила сама, просто в пляс пошла)
На очаге они ругались, во время деления тортика она тоже громко высказывалась, что её кормить не надо, но я уже не обращала внимание на её реплики. 
В конце во время заключительного танца они разбежались в разные стороны, я пригласила родителей в центр, проговорила про большую дружную семью и прочее... ко мне даже подошел жених с предыдущей свадьбы, и сказал, что ведь по идее не так все заканчиваться должно, на что я пожала плечами - как уж вышло) Он поразился как я быстро выкрутилась)
По окончании услышала от неё фразу «Теперь разводиться буду!», но вроде живут… надеюсь это алкоголь так подействовал…
Вывод, мне кажеться, лично ей был нужен ведущий мужчина, который бы ей нравился, которому она бы заглядывала в рот и слушалась!
Я во время это не распознала, но предчувствовала...
Гостям то все понравилось, уходили и благодарили, кто-то вообще ничего не заметил, а кто-то привык к её выходкам, но свадьба то не для них...
И мне неприятно, но конечно не так как девочки описывали в начале темы, по сравнению с ними у меня почти сказка…

----------


## tatianashiryaeva

> Дорогие форумчане, хочу тоже излить вам душу, отчитавшись за свадьбу... поругайте ... посоветуйте.


Олеся, а за что ругать-то собственно? Ты ж сама себе уже наказала взяв эту свадьбу. Успокоить могу. Представь что данная невеста одела зеленые, скажем , очки и возмущается, что все вокруг зеленое и истерит по этому поводу.... Ты ей все время общения пыталась донести, что мол, нет все вокруг красивое и разноцветное, а она нет все однотипное - зеленое и только попробуй стянуть с меня очки. Но у тебя и остальных гостей таких очков нет и вам все замечательно. Так стоит ли расстраиваться и тем более доказывать человеку, что мир красивый и цветной, если невеста самодур, точнее самодура избалованная и взбалмошенная. С ней пусть муж дальше мается. А совет - выбирай молодых сердцем! Чувствуешь что-то не то, лучше откажись. 




> Гостям то все понравилось, уходили и благодарили, кто-то вообще ничего не заметил, а кто-то привык к её выходкам, но свадьба то не для них...
> И мне неприятно


Свадьба, не только для молодых - это раз. А неприятно тебе из-за того, что взяла на себя чужую ответственность и вопреки всему все еще желаешь, что б невеста сняла зеленые очки и увидела красоту. Перестань, напрасная трата энергии. Если видишь, что человеку комфортно в его очках, не пытайся его переделать. Это не твоя задача, а значит не кори себя. Корить незачто.

----------


## tatianashiryaeva

Итак, вчера 20.08 провела первую свадьбу после 5 летнего перерыва. Нервничала вначале, как первый раз, честное слово! А потом успокоилась, я осознала, что это как кататься на велосипеде - если умеешь, никогда не разучишься :Yes4:  Так естественно, как дышать!!!
Хочу выразить огромную благодарность курочке! Опробировала блок детство - это нечто! Зал рыдал! оператор, спрятавшись за камерой, смахнул скупую слезу, очень сильно получилось!!! Про мам и молодых я просто молчу, рыданьям не было предела, очень тонко и трогательно! Когда я сказала гостям, что они могут передать малышу привет - они не просто махали руками, это было сделано так дружно, так с любовью... пишу, аж мороз по коже!
Еще хочу выразить двойную огромнейшую благодарность Курочке и Лине за тайминг! Вот я раньше как-то интуитивно все делала, самое приятное что правильно (всегда доверяю голосу сердца, оно никогда не ошибается), но были какие-то мелкие недочеты.... Я бы сказала даже не в тайминге, а в логическом построении свадьбы. Признаюсь, раньше руководствовалась желанием выбросить публике всего и побольше, самое самое интересное и прикольное... Нынче откорректировала сценарий с учетом динамического развития программы : завязка сюжета, развитие сюжета, кульминация, развязка - лучше чем Лина не скажу: Чтобы программа прошла успешно, мы должны добиться ее динамики. Это значит, что эпизоды должны плавно, логично и последовательно перетекать от торжественных - к трогательным, от романтических - к веселым, от личностного, индивидуаьного общения с главными действующими лицами - до массового застольного интерактива с гостями, от зрелищных эпизодов с участием артистов или гостей - до общих танцев или танцевальных игр. 
У меня все получилось оооочень красиво и по правилам, благодарю вас мои Наставники! Благодаря вам, чувствую, что выросла в своем сознании и подходе к свадьбе!
И еще хочу от всего сердца большими буквами написать БЛАГОДАРЮ! Ильичу! Он как-то написал - что бы люди не выскакивали из-за первого стола до первого танца молодых, нужно во первых, дать им после встречи молодых время на покурить, припудрить носик и т.д., а во-вторых, обьявить что и как будет происходить далее. Ильич - для меня это стало настоящим прорывом, озарением! Сама удивляюсь, как я раньше до этого своей головой не дошла! Вчера внедрила... супер, все гости отсидели первый стол не выбегая на перекур и т.д. 
Подводя итог, хочу сказать - свадьба получилась образцовая, как на мой взгляд... если не считать моего волнения аж до дрожания рук и заплетания языка :Grin:  Правда видео оператор заверил, что по мне не видно было (нет повода ему не верить т.к. в Орифлейм выступаю на большие аудитории много, всегда жутко волнуюсь, и руки дрожат, и язык немеет от страха, а потом... как-то вдыхаю волну энергии публики и не выдыхая, на ВДОХновении выступаю перед публикой. Вчера аналогично, свадьба такая легкая, вдохновенная, ну прям на одном дыхании. Мне такие видео отзывы оставили и молодые и родители. Обработают выложу на сайт.
Благодарю Вас, родные мои учителя! Это благодаря Вам я росту и становлюсь лучше и лучше!
Еще одна благодарность форуму в целом, видимо заходя сюда так или иначе попадая в общее энергетическое поле, происходят незримые трансформации. Одна из них - одежда. Раньше я вела свадьбу ну так, в нарядной юбочке и пайточке. Теперь что-то незримо изменилось в сознании - купила себе вечернее платье и... получала вчера великое удовольствие от осознания того, что как же приятно, когда гости имеют возможность не только слушать красивую речь ведущей, но и лицезреть приятную картинку очаровательной девушки с микрофоном в руке. Это форум меня так изменил, благодарю и люблю вас, всех всех!!! :Tender:

----------


## OKSANA31

> а я б посоветовала вообще отказываться от сценария. Ведь что такое сценарий по сути? это такая вещь, грубо говоря, которой мы должны строго придерживаться...
>  а вы готовьте просто сценарные планы для начала, их можно менять на ходу...
> а со временем, поднаторев на свадьбах, вы и сцен. планы перестанете делать, будете по ходу праздника и настроению гостей ориентироваться!


Когда то( 1,5) года назад на свою первую свадьбу написала сценарий,слово к слову,так он у меня полетел в тартарары,все конкурсы обряды и т д, так как поняла что не все по сценарию уместно в то или иное время, смотрела когда и что можно вставить провести в том или ином случае да и планшетка ужасно мешала в руках, 
Готовлю самый необходимый костяк к той или иной свадьбе примерный план и уже от него отталкиваюсь. Все стараюсь своими словами тосты обряды,где нужен стих учу наизусть.
Так что с Калинчиком полностью согласна что сценарий абсолютно не нужен и нужно научится чувствовать гостей,что примерно сейчас можно провести, а что нет.

----------


## OKSANA31

> - что бы люди не выскакивали из-за первого стола до первого танца молодых, нужно во первых, дать им после встречи молодых время на покурить, припудрить носик и т.д., а во-вторых, обьявить что и как будет происходить далее. Ильич - для меня это стало настоящим прорывом, озарением! Сама удивляюсь, как я раньше до этого своей головой не дошла! Вчера внедрила... супер, все гости отсидели первый стол не выбегая на перекур и т.д.


Вот такая же ошибка была и у меня,почему гости быстро разбегаются не выдерживают первого стола,а потом побывав на свадьбе у знакомых в Самаре,в качестве гости поняла в чем моя ошибка,там ведущая провела встречу молодых усадила их за стол красиво торжественно,(ведь все это действо нужно только для видео) ......
а потом объявила что гости могут припудрить носик помыть ручки и так далее. Естественно и Ж и Н побежали в туалет и помыть ручки после прогулки.И все прошло у нее хорошо, гости спокойненько  отсидели первый стол ни куда не бегая.  А то у меня Невесты первый стол,а они у меня в туалет просятся,когда им можно сходить что бы программу не прерывать......Вот такие ошибки с виду простые,а додуматься сложно.

----------


## KAlinchik

> Так что с Калинчиком полностью согласна что сценарий абсолютно не нужен и нужно научится чувствовать гостей,что примерно сейчас можно провести, а что нет.


у меня вчера один знакомый, который все хочет ведущим работать, но все это ему никак не удается, попросил сценарий украинской свадьбы.
я ему пишу: Сань, сценария, как такового нет, могу кинуть пару моментов на укр. языке, а ты себе сцен.план скомпануй.
-Не, заказчик хочет видеть сценарий
-Так обьясни заказчику,что свадьба-живой организм, и сценарий здесь не нужен, дай сцен.план.
-Не, ни фига, требует сценарий.
-Сколько платят?
-50 у.е
-За всю свадьбу?!поржала, что за 50 у.е.  они еще и сценарий хотят посмотреть:)

----------


## swetik72

> Опробировала блок детство - это нечто! Зал рыдал! оператор, спрятавшись за камерой, смахнул скупую слезу, очень сильно получилось!!! Про мам и молодых я просто молчу, рыданьям не было предела, очень тонко и трогательно! Когда я сказала гостям, что они могут передать малышу привет - они не просто махали руками, это было сделано так дружно, так с любовью... пишу, аж мороз по коже!


Добрый вечер! А можно поподробнее о блоке "детство" Где можно посмотреть? Заранее спасибочки!

----------


## MAGISTRA

*[quote="OKSANA31;4131495"]а потом побывав на свадьбе у знакомых в Самаре,в качестве гости поняла в чем моя ошибка,там ведущая провела встречу молодых усадила их за стол красиво торжественно,(ведь все это действо нужно только для видео) ......
а потом объявила что гости могут припудрить носик помыть ручки и так далее.*

Категорически не согласна с высказыванием,что это нужно для только для видео!  Я понимаю,что высказывание "В режиссуре должно быть все  логично, закономерно и неожиданно" (Товстоногов) , но не до такой степени. Торжественно начать,а потом распустить народ. Это полностью не профессиональный  подход. А не логично будет сделать так:
1. На встрече договориться с молодыми,что они приезжают на 10 минут позже чем все гости (я прошу с предпоследнего места катания всех отправить в ресторан)
2. Гости собрались,инструктаж ведущего, время на попудрить нос,подготовка к встрече молодых
3. Встреча молодых (каравай +дары если задумано). Гости занимают место в зале (в этот момент пудрят нос молодые)
4. Фанфары. Приветствие ведущей.Выход в зал Ж и Н под торжественную музыку ( Вариантов начала как минимум три) Занимают место за столом
5. 1 тост
6. Муз.пауза (1-2 песни или фоновая)
И нет эмоционального разрыва. 1 застольный блок длиться максимум 30 минут. Даже если заядлый курильщик(или 2) выйдет, это не страшно.  Есть еще одно режиссерское высказывание: В празднике важно сделать: "вкусное" -здравствуйте, "мощную" -кульминация и "красивое" до свидание. И вот это вкусное остается вкусно-торжественным без ломаной линии праздника.

----------


## Ольчик Умница

> Категорически не согласна с высказыванием,что это нужно для только для видео!  Я понимаю,что высказывание "В режиссуре должно быть все  логично, закономерно и неожиданно" (Товстоногов) , но не до такой степени. Торжественно начать,а потом распустить народ. Это полностью не профессиональный  подход. А не логично будет сделать так:
> 1. На встрече договориться с молодыми,что они приезжают на 10 минут позже чем все гости (я прошу с предпоследнего места катания всех отправить в ресторан)
> 2. Гости собрались,инструктаж ведущего, время на попудрить нос,подготовка к встрече молодых
> 3. Встреча молодых (каравай +дары если задумано). Гости занимают место в зале (в этот момент пудрят нос молодые)
> 4. Фанфары. Приветствие ведущей.Выход в зал Ж и Н под торжественную музыку ( Вариантов начала как минимум три) Занимают место за столом
> 5. 1 тост
> 6. Муз.пауза (1-2 песни или фоновая)
> И нет эмоционального разрыва. 1 застольный блок длиться максимум 30 минут. Даже если заядлый курильщик(или 2) выйдет, это не страшно.  Есть еще одно режиссерское высказывание: В празднике важно сделать: "вкусное" -здравствуйте, "мощную" -кульминация и "красивое" до свидание. И вот это вкусное остается вкусно-торжественным без ломаной линии праздника.


Согласна на все сто!!! Не имею режиссерского образования, а вот учительское :Derisive: подсказало мне именно такой вариант - и все без проблем проходит

----------


## MAGISTRA

Оля,режиссура,это профессия жизненного опыта, образного мышления,логики. Можно научить теории,а вот уж  сама жизнь нам дает практику. И не важно учитель ты, повар,медсестра или домохозяйка. Выстроить последовательность,мизансцены может каждый человек,а вот уже "для чего" и "какой смысл" это надо понимать самому и чтобы зритель,гости поняли твою мысль и идею. И будучи ведущей праздника,ты уже не учитель ( что тоже надо), а именно режиссер и творец этого действа.

----------


## СаньКА83

Дааааа, первая свадьба - это воспоминания, которые будоражат все сознание и подсознание! спасал только планшет и девчонка со мной ходила в качестве помощницы (она сидела рядом с ди-джеем кафе и вместо меня говорила ему когда и где нужно включить определенный трек, потому что у меня в голове не укладывалось столько информации и слова и музыка, ой, аж вздрогнула) Сейчас, хотя прошло всего три года, я осознаю, что к каждому мероприятию нужен тонкий, чувственный подход, нужно пропустить каждую ниточку сценария только через себя и преподнести его как дорогой, бесценный подарок, который останется на всю жизнь и в памяти и в сердце!

----------


## S1981

Робяты!!!!!!!! Спешу поделиться новостью. Тема началась с моего отчета, уже столько времени прошло, и вот только сегодня мне отдали деньги....... Мама невесты наконец то выписалась из больницы, отзвонились, встретились...... Как же мне неловко было идти на эту встречу после всего......А теперь сама не верю, что все так хорошо закончилось...... Куча теплых слов благодарности, фото, видео, банка соленых огурцов и малиновое варенье для ребенка..... Невеста уже просто катающийся шарик, через неделю рожать...... Так что вот.....У меня прям камень с сердца свалился.

----------


## Михина Елена

Светлана, это ж замечательно. Я очень рада счастливому завершению этой свадебной истории. Поскольку читая твой отчет все дальше и дальше, я понимала, что " ДАААА ПОВЕЗЛО так ПОВЕЗЛО". И ты большая молодец, ты с гордостью и профессионализмом довела ее до логического завершения, и не послушалась советов видавшего виды оператора. Восхищена твой находчивостью, то что выкрасила туфельки невесты -RESPEKT и уважуха. 
В свою очередь коллеги спешу поделится своими отчетами о проведенных мероприятиях. Провела три свадьбы, одну из них вчера. До сих пор я на волне позитива и драйва, от полученного удовольствия своей работой. Оцениваю эту свадьбу как образцово- показательную за мой опыт. Прочитав сейчас посты в этой темке, я осознала, что была с молодыми на одной волне, очень близки по духу они мне. Знаю что некоторые ведущие не проводят так сказать "сопливые" как они называют моменты. Но я считаю что лирические трогательные моменты очень нужны. Хотя подходят они не для каждой публики. Так вот моя вчерашняя публика внимала всем моим словам и действиям. Если нужно было слушать они слушали, звала их в конкурсах учавствовать- сразу отзывались.
Молодые - пара НАИКРАСИВЕЙШАЯ, вообщем сплошной позитиффффф. К середине свадьбы небольшой спад активности, как у меня так и у гостей, видимо от усталости, а затем вторая волна веселья.  А вот на предыдущей моей свадьбе публика посложнее подобралась. Свадьба была наполовину татарская (родственники со стороны невесты около 1/4 всех гостей). У молодых уточняла  момент в музыкальном оформлении торжества,  решили приоритетным сделать русские обычаи, музыку. На деле получилось,  что гости невесты подходили к звукачу с просьбой поставить татарские напевы...да побольше. Молодежь прибыла на свадьбу в изрядном подпитии, слушали плохо,  лирические моменты прошли не так душевно и трепетно, как я того хотела, поэтому проводила только обряд "зажжения семейного очага" и "проводы молодых". Активно двигались..одна молодежь остальные гости практически не выходили и за столов., как результат одна родственница со стороны невесты, в конце сказала мне о том, что очень мало было татарской музыки и обычаев, они все обиделись. Я после этой свадьбы неделю в себя приходила.., выносила так сказать мозг. Самоанализ. 
И пришла к такому выводу, что 80% успеха зависит от компании и только 20% от ведущего. Во всяком случае это мое мнение и оно носит субъективный характер. И пока еще не достаточно опыта чтобы адаптироваться под любою компанию, и на ходу менять план-сценарий, НУЖНО ДЕЛАТЬ ПРАЗДНИК ДЛЯ МОЛОДЫХ, если для гостей намешать шампанское и водку, и что то орать-это и есть праздник, и до молодых им вообще нет дела.
Как считаете коллеги- профессионалы? Очень важно ваша точка зрения?

----------


## Кусик

> Молодежь прибыла на свадьбу в изрядном подпитии, слушали плохо, лирические моменты прошли не так душевно и трепетно, как я того хотела, поэтому проводила только обряд "зажжения семейного очага" и "проводы молодых".


Леночка, здесь можно было предугадать, что много лирики не нужно.Обычно такая компания требует веселья, игр, танцев, а  тосты должны быть не очень длинными, так как слушать их особо не будут. Хочу написать про свадьбу, которую провела 27 августа. До приезда молодых мама подошла ко мне и попросила, вы пожалуйста дайте нашим гостям покушать, а то они с  самого утра голодные, на что я ответила, не переживайте я всегда даю время покушать. Приехали молодые, встретили, подарили подарки, сели за стол, я сказала первый тост, думаю: пусть покушают, но не тут-то было, не успели закусить подскочил папа жениха и прокричал свое поздравление( подумала, что этот мужчина еще себя проявит и не ошиблась), только выпили по второй- подскочила бабуля невесты( ну все!!!!!какие 15 минут, нужно начинать вести программу!!!!!) Взяла в руки микрофон, и......пошла жара.потом без происшествий, все нормально, и вот наступил момент!!! после 2 стола мама  невесты украла сама невесту, закрыла в комнате, сама закрыла дверь своей грудью- и заявила о выкупе!!!!!!Хочу чтоб жених пел песню ланфрен-ланфра, а дружка в это время пусть катает яйцо! как только мы ее с музыкантами не уговаривали....я уже сказала что яйца нет, но она побежала на кухню и принесла сырое яйцо. Дальше как в сказке: жених поет красивую песню, дружка катает яйцо, шафер стоит и краснеет, да еще яйцо возьми и застрянь на самом интересном месте.....и ни туда- и ни сюда....тут уж краснеет дружка....гости смеются, я улыбаюсь, что делать?!!!!! мама довольная все как она хотела!невеста конечно потом расстроилась....ведь пошлые конкурсы просили не проводить, а тут отличилась мама!Слава богу больше происшествий не было. Поэтому иногда мы оказываемся заложниками ситуаций, которые не можем исправить! Вот так!

----------


## Михина Елена

> да еще яйцо возьми и застрянь на самом интересном месте.....и ни туда- и ни сюда....тут уж краснеет дружка....гости смеются, я улыбаюсь, что делать?!!!!! мама довольная все как она хотела


Ой, я эту картинку в воображении представила. Ой сейчас от смеха под стол полезу. Что делать, что делать,  ладно хоть не разбилось... и одежду не испачкало.

----------


## Анатольевна

*Кусик*, 
Мама прямо извращенка какая-то: странное сочетание - "Ланфрен-ланфра" и катание яйца... :Vah:

----------


## Кусик

приветик всем, никак не могла попасть на форум( комп подвел). Да дорогие, а представьте мое состояние!? мама невесты и папа жениха отличились  своей сообразительностью и умом! А яйцо слава богу на счастье  свидетеля  не разбилось!!!мама осталась довольна.

----------


## zelenaya

Всем приветик! Поделюсь-ка и я своими переживаниями. Недавно проводила юбилей, очень важный для меня, серьезный. Именинница - главный бухгалтер районной администрации (еще со времен СССР), и гости соответствующие: глава района, руководители отделов и т.д. Ну и конечно родственники. Сразу оговорюсь, что с виновницей торжества и ее детьми знакома лично. Поэтому всю необходимую информацию собрала с легкостью и, конечно, использовала на все 100%. Но я не об этом.
Незадолго до этого я свой ноут собралась отдавать в ремонт (дергался дисплей, что сил больше не было терпеть), и моя сестренка на время одолжила свой, сказав, что всё равно им не пользуется. Перекинула я на него всю информацию и вперед. Успешно отработали на нем и мамин юбилей, и свой, и на природе, всё пучком...Но вот настал ответсвенный день юбилея...Все в сборе, начало...первый тост, второй...(я обычно в перерывах между первыми тремя тостами даю людям покушать, ни к кому не пристаю, поэтому фончиком играют разные композиции: либо песни о дне рождении, либо инструментал). И вот произнесен третий тост, начинает играть музыка, кто-то подхватывает именинницу с намерением покружиться в танце и...музыка резко обрывается :Jopa:  Облом...я вроде как-то отшутилась, и не помню как, подхожу к дж (он же муж) с бешеными глазами...оказывается завис ноут...ну думаю ладно, перезагрузим и дальше попрем...не тут-то было...перезагрузили, включаем музло, я с улыбкой в зал, проходит 20 сек. и опять тишина... :057:  И так несколько раз...Мало того, что высокопоставленные гости, которые должны были поздравлять именинницу в начале и вручать всякие награды опаздывали и пришлось менять сценарий, так еще и с этим долбаным (простите) ноутом такое...Муж говорит, давай я сгоняю за нашим (который забрали из ремонта, но еще не ввели в эксплуатацию) ноутом, его подключим. Поехал...несколько минут его отсутствия мне показались вечностью. Ладно, приехал, подключили, и, О УЖАС, оказывается, папку с заготовками ко все праздникам я не скопировала на ноут сестры, а вырезала и вставила, таким образом, все необходимое для юбилеев у меня на том компе, который глючит...все музыкальные конкурсы, сказки и т.д. :Jopa: У меня начинается паника, но виду стараюсь не подавать...Перекроила сценарий, чтоб никто не догадался что у нас мягко говоря проблемы. В общем, стали мы пытаться потихоничку с помощью флешки с больного ноута перекидывать материал на здоровый :Smile3: Вы бы видели мою радость, когда хотя бы один файл удавалось доставить до пункта назначения (ой, не могу, как вспомню :Vah: ).Конечно дочь юбилярши подошла ко мне, спрашивает:"Ир, че-то случилось?", на что я ей в мягкой форме объяснила ситуацию и то, что полюбас прорвемся. И прорвались...потихоньку-потихоньку собрали материал, провели все запланированное и оказалось, что кроме дочери никто и не заметил наших косяков :Smile3: Вот это дааааа!!!А еще и поблагодарили, вручили коньячку с конфетками, да еще и свадьбу заказали :Aga: К чему все это я. На следующий день ноут сестры работал как ни в чем не бывало...зараза...И мы, чтобы больше такого не повторялось, поехали и купили себе второй ноут, резервный, скинули на него ВСЁ, ЧТО МОЖНО, и теперь на мероприятия берем оба...А комьютер сестры отдала обратно. На ее вопрос а помог ли, я отвечаю, стиснув зубы, конечно :Yes4: Вот так вот судьба-злодейка на самом ответственном мероприятии нас и проучила :Smile3:  Но, как говориться, что Б..г не делает, всё к лучшему :Grin: 

зы. Но седых волос на моей голове ой как прибавилось...

----------


## Paracelsa

Зато теперь да с двумя ноутами - любой бой, то бишь юбилей, не страшен! А также черт, дьявол и всякая-разная нечисть... :Yes4:

----------


## zelenaya

> Зато теперь да с двумя ноутами - любой бой, то бишь юбилей, не страшен!


Дааааааа уж!!! Надеюсь :Grin:

----------


## Татка Натка

> иногда мы оказываемся заложниками ситуаций, которые не можем исправить! Вот так!


Тема наболевшая... Только отходить начала, два дня рыдала... Девочки, милые, я свадьбу провалила :Tu:  Ну не побили, конечно и рассчитались полностью, но запомнить им реально нечего было... Отчет полный себе отдаю, что не во всем моя вина, но от этого не легче.
Приехали за 1,5 часа, с помощницей и звукооператором, а в ресторане для меня ничего не передано (каравай, шарики на салют, лотерея и пр). Все мешки приехали вместе с гостями, а молодые через 10 минут.... Не поехали кататься... И как со встречи кувырком, так и пошло. Жених блудил с друзьями, свидетель напился, свидетельница сказала, что ее вообще не трогать, у нее критические дни... В 10часов (программа до 12) фотограф сказала, что через полчаса уезжает и невеста не против, чтобы прямо сейчас начался заключительный блок. Понимаю, что надо было все отследить самой, кто до скольки работает, но видно день такой выдался, что я была вообще затупок... Стыдно, до слез... Сижу, анализирую на бумаге, составляю список провальных моментов и что надо сделать, чтобы их не повторять, но не легчает...

----------


## S1981

[quote="Татка Натка;4149379"]Сижу, анализирую на бумаге, составляю список провальных моментов и что надо сделать, чтобы их не повторять, но не легчает Вот увидишь, все со временем пройдет, а такие уроки очень даже нужны. Я после своей "Звездной" свадьбы месяц отходила, клиентам отказывала, а потом на следующей свадьбе тряслась как девчонка (хотя до этого ни разу не боялась выходить на публику). Результат был супер. Еще на встрече со следующими молодыми завалила их вопросами, объяснила все ситуации, которые могут возникнуть, настроила их так, чтобы мы вместе сделали праздник. Созванивались много раз, уточняли все мелочи и в итоге, кроме моего внутреннего дрожания свадьбу ни чего не омрачило. А дальше все вернулось на круги своя..... Я считаю, что такая встряска даже полезна...... Мы становимся более внимательными, требовательными....... не переживай,все будет хорошо  :flower:

----------


## Татка Натка

Светочка, спасибо... Только месяца нифига нет, уже в пятницу свадьба... На завтра с молодыми договорилась встретиться, все мешки забрать и предупредить про блуждания... тактичненько так постараюсь :Yes4:

----------


## S1981

> тактичненько так постараюсь


Тут тактичности то не особо требуется. Я сейчас говорю так: ваша свадьба будет такой, какую вы сами захотите, и привожу примеры как положительные так и отрицательные. Действует безотказно, был случай уже после моих вливаний один жених взял лишку, так он тут же подбегает, мол , я щас отойду, продержитесь пожалуйста без меня полчаса, сделайте так, чтоб никто не заметил. И на самом деле, вернулся как огурец и больше не на минуту от жены не отходил, потом благодарили очень.

----------


## Ладушка Холи

Большинство студентов, поступивших в университет в этом году, родились в 1991-м! Тогда мы уже умели ходить, говорить, учились писать и читать.... Они никогда не пели "белые розы" и "желтые тюльпаны". Не танцевали макарену или ламбаду. Для них СПИД и безработица существовали всегда. Они никогда не играли в зарницу и не копили вкладыши от жвачки "Лав из". Они даже не знают, что такое приставка Денди или Сега. Они никогда не видели дискеты 5дм. CD появился, когда им только исполнился год, а аудиокассета для них - декоративный аксессуар в стили ретро. Они не представляют, какими раньше были телевизоры и как можно было их смотреть в черно-белом изображении, они даже не смогут объяснить, как люди обходились без пультов дистанционного управления. Возможно, что они никогда не видели фильмы "Кортик" или " Электроник" и даже не знают, кто такая Алиса Селезнева или Тимур. Им кажется, что проводной телефон - это выдуманная штука из старых фантастических фильмов. Для них колеса у роликов всегда были выровнены в одну линию, а Майкл Джексон всегда был белым. Так кто же эти люди, которые поступили в университет в этом году?..... ОНИ - это теперешняя молодежь!!!!!! Вот, несколько признаков нашего старения:
1 Ты понимаешь вышеизложенный текст, улыбаешься и говоришь "Эххххх!....."
2 Ты иногда занимаешься спортом и переполняешься от этого гордостью.
3 Дети теперь обращаются к тебе на "вы".
4 Твои друзья женятся.
5 После прочтения этого текста ты решишь отправить его своим друзьям с пометкой, что им понравится. Ну, что, Старички? (Без обид))).
Эх.....

----------


## Ладушка Холи

:Blush2: нашла  в инете и понрав .. может кому и пригодится ..

----------


## Ладушка Холи

:Ok: 


> тактичненько так постараюсь
> Тут тактичности то не особо требуется. Я сейчас говорю так: ваша свадьба будет такой, какую вы сами захотите, и привожу примеры как положительные так и отрицательные. Действует безотказно, был случай уже после моих вливаний один жених взял лишку, так он тут же подбегает, мол , я щас отойду, продержитесь пожалуйста без меня полчаса, сделайте так, чтоб никто не заметил. И на самом деле, вернулся как огурец и больше не на минуту от жены не отходил, потом благодарили очень.


 мои мысли тоже .. :Taunt:

----------


## на-тал-ка

> Тема наболевшая... Только отходить начала, два дня рыдала... Девочки, милые, я свадьбу провалила


Наташ! Это же не ты где-то ходила, напивалась и предлагала закрыть свадьбу!!! Это люди так относятся к своему празднику... Значит, в том виде, в котором ты его увидела, он им не нужен!!!! И не вина это наша, а беда!!! А что анализируешь -это здорово! Сама завела папочку "Разбор полетов" и пишу после свадьбы все плюсы и минусы подряд! Помогает!!! Во первых, вроде выговорилась, во -вторых, обернулась и посмотрела чуть "со стороны". В третьих, сохранила впечатления, чтобы можно было потом вернуться....Я тоже эти выходные переживала и варилась, а все отзвонились и сказали, что было классно... Но я то знаю, "где собака порылась"....." Молодые устали после фотосесии, и очень хотели "отползти в сторону" , пришлось лавировать-лавировать-.... как тем поездам....

----------


## Кусик

Наталка, я думаю твоей вины особо нет, все придет с опытом, как ни говори. правильно делаешь, проанализируй ситуацию, продумай на перед что и как, но уверяю тебя, все будет совсем по-другому....кто гарантирует что в этот раз кто-нибудь из родителей не напьется, как у меня, или еще лучше- комп у музыканта не зависнет на целый час???( тоже проходила.....) разные ситуации....главное не паниковать, улыбаться( хотя бывает что вот- вот лопнешь от злости...)держать все под контролем, из любой ситуации есть выход! Все мы учимся и я думаю мастерству нет предела. Это для тебя горькая пилюля!

----------


## Кусик

У меня на этих выходных две свадьбы без муз.сопровождения!В пятницу- прекрасное заведение- но минус сидели на 2 этаже, танцевали на 1! регистрация на улице-музыканты сказали- извините озвучить не можем! озвучить за столом ( багет, муз. знакомство) тоже не можем! не любим чужие ноутбуки!!!!спрашивается- зачем брать таких музыкантов?!!!!!!!! :Nono: обряд снятия фаты полностью мои нарезки!!!!!они ничего не пели! А самое главное у меня аж чуть глаза на лоб не вылезли от услышанного: мы с вами проработали до 12 часов, а уговор был до 11, доплатите еще 200 грн!(это они сказали молодым)за что????????????????Вот как нужно себя любить!!!!!!!! настала суббота, ну думаю. может здесь полегче будет,ведь один зал! Язык враг мой. приезжаю- два зала! в одном сидим, в другом танцуем!!!!( у меня сразу смешанные чувства и плакать хочеться и злость неописуемая!) хорошо что на маршрутке 30минут  ехать и муж дома( колонку и ноутбук привезет)подошла к музыканту чтоб помог озвучить в некоторых местах- и получила ответ: я за это не отвечаю!!!как???????деньги-то за этоти часы берешь!вот и сижу с надеждой что в эти выходные буду и в одном зале и музыканты вменяемые!!!!( тьфу, тьфу, тьфу.... )но теперь решила-если так придется работать-буду цену поднимать и про музыкантов тунеядцев рассказывать!

----------


## KAlinchik

> приезжаю- два зала!


а что мешает Вам приехать глянуть зал накануне? тем более



> на маршрутке 30минут ехать





> вот и сижу с надеждой что в эти выходные буду и в одном зале и музыканты вменяемые!!!!( тьфу, тьфу, тьфу.... )но


я б не сидела,а сьездила б познакомилась с музыкантами и глянула зал заодно.
а ВЫ с какого города в Украине?

----------


## Кусик

> я б не сидела,а сьездила б познакомилась с музыкантами и глянула зал заодно


Милая Алина, самое смешное и зал я знаю, и музыкантов очень хорошо, к работе с этим музыкантом я готова была( все его минусы знаю и плюсы) но дело не в этом, администратор  предложил быть в двух залах и в последний момент все переиграли....а за меня в попыхах забыли...думаете я не созваниваюсь с молодыми перед свадьбой и это моя вина.....не думаю....созваниваюсь и спрашиваю, просто я на столько была уверенна что в одном зале( вели об этом разговор на встрече), что об этом перед свадьбой вопрос не стоял!теперь буду еще умней! Ну а молодые в знак благодарности и того, что не предупредили, приехали к моему дому, вызвали меня и подарили дорогой коньяк и конфеты.  Мне конечно приятно.

Я живу в замечательном городе  Украины-  в городе  Николаеве!

----------


## Татка Натка

> комп у музыканта не зависнет на целый час???


АААААААААА!!!!!! Это мой кошмар в снах!!! И еще про микрофон.... Спасибо, девочки, милые!!! Уже нормуль... Выводы сделаны, подзатыльники розданы! Снова в строю!!!

----------


## на-тал-ка

Что там во снах! 


> АААААААААА!!!!!! Это мой кошмар в снах!!! И еще про микрофон...


 Всегда музыку выставляем сами, аппаратура своя, 322 раза проверяю все треки на застолье, фоны, представление родных. К каждой свадьбе отдельно, в ссответствии со всеми прибамбасами подбираю. И , конечно, первый танец. Все пронумеровано, выставлено по сценарию. Но бывают сбои не только в технике, но и в голове....
   Первый танец, молодые встали на исходные ,а мы обнаруживаем, что  вместо плюса Лары Фабиен стоит минус!!!  Т.Е. песни нет СОВСЕМ, и в ноуте ее тоже нет!!!! Эту песню всегда пела наша вокалистка, а тут она прошла на финал Х-фактора и уехала на съемки. Песни нет!!! Есть три варианта минуса!!!!!А  нужен только плюс.И только этот - танец постановочный!!!
   Ну, от-ба-блакались.. Сказали, что молодые  с сюрпризом попозже гостей порадуют. Спасибо, молодые все поняли и вошли в положение....А делать-то что-то надо!!!! Ди-джей дискотеку проводит, а я в прическе, вечернем платье и на каблуках (благо , было все в центре города), бегу в компьютерный клуб-они НЕ ПИШУТ вообще, и на мою флешку в частности. Магазины компьютеров-интернет обрезан, магазин "Часы"-не хватает скорости. Говорят, есть в подземном переходе -до него 10 минут бега. Форму одежды см. в начале!!!! Короче, третье чувство заносит  по дороге на первый этаж ЦУМА, в магазин бытовой техники, мужики все поняли с полуслова, закачали этот злополучный  "Жетем" ,проверили,  лечу назад, всех собираем на танцполе  и дарим ПЕРВЫЙ ТАНЕЦ (2 мин. действа). Улыбаемся, все нормально, так было задумано!!!! Праздник продолжается!!! Выхекивала все воскресенье...Как говорят, за дурною головою.....

----------


## Вик_тори_я

> Песни нет!!! Есть три варианта минуса!!!!!А нужен только плюс.


у нас всегда с собой USB-модем... если чего-то вдруг не обнаружилось в нашлей фонотеке, то в инете есть все...почти все...главное чтобы деньги на счете не кончились

----------


## на-тал-ка

Да, если бы еще там был инет!!!! Было бы офигенно!!!
Там был какой-то бермудский провал!!!!

----------


## Вик_тори_я

> Там был какой-то бермудский провал!!!!


ага, есть такие места где инет не работает и телефон не ловит...у нас из 4-х имеющихся в городе кафе только в одном такая вот история...

----------


## Paracelsa

> у нас всегда с собой USB-модем... если чего-то вдруг не обнаружилось в нашлей фонотеке, то в инете есть все.


эта услуга за дополнительную плату? Я это к тому, что на свадьбах тоже поступали такие предложения - скачать из инета, но как-то все обходились. И второй вопрос: вирусов не боитесь? А моего диджея антивирус при проверке может и затормозить...

----------


## Вик_тори_я

> эта услуга за дополнительную плату?


нет... скачиваем с инета, если в фонотеке заказываемой песни нет... проще в инете найти и скачать, чем на дисках искать.....




> вирусов не боитесь?


стоит антивируска, регулярно обновляем... диджей (он же муж) качает музыку и дома и во время праздников с проверенных сайтов.... их несколько... пока не подводили




> моего диджея антивирус при проверке может и затормозить


у нас с собой ноутбук (с которого музыку и крутим) и нетбук ( с него качаем  или при необходимости предпрослушку музыки делаем)

----------


## Татка Натка

Все, ребята, психологический барьер преодолен! После провала жуть была снова выходить, но отвели расчудесно - всем все оччень!  Есс-но, при поддержке и помощи форума!!! Особо страшно было, что девочка-невеста сама ведущей подрабатывает, поэтому надо было соответствовать, а у меня коленки ходуном... :Blink:  Обошлось, УФ!!!

----------


## zelenaya

> Особо страшно было, что девочка-невеста сама ведущей подрабатывает, поэтому надо было соответствовать,


Блииин! И у меня тоже самое! На последнем юбилее одна женщина из числа гостей - ведущая со стажем...вот я напереживалась))Ничего, прорвались...прошло всё супер!!Спасибо форуму и всем-всем его обитателям!! :Yahoo:

----------


## vika_zar

Добрый день всем! Никогда не думала, что буду искать эту тему, чтобы написать о своей работе. 
Вообщем, все как всегда: позвонили-встретились-составили сценарный план-свадьба. 
Приехали с музыкантом на свадьбу. Жених и невеста уверяли, что это зал, куда сядет 150 человек, оказалось - это заброшенное здание бывшей школы. Школы! т.е. здание разделено на классы. Местные люди переоборудовали кухню, накрывают в одном из классов стол и вуа-ля - все гуляют и танцуют. Получается, что в одном классе банкет, а через 3 класса - танцпол в комнате 20 кв м. Одну колонку поставили в смежной комнате, с той где был банкет, чтобы я могла работать с микрофоном. В смежной, потому что длина шнура 16 м и ближе к гостям не было возможности поставить эту колонку. Музыкант сел в своем классе, предназначенному для танцпола. По 2 экземпляру сценария, он озвучивал все задуманное.  
Приехали молодожены, родные, их друзья. Все живут в городе. Все красивые, модные, молодые, веселые... и приехали в эту халупу. Ну, не могу я по-другому назвать! Не украшенную хотя бы воздушными шариками.
Встретили, парад гостей, подарили подарки, сели за стол. Первый стол прошел вроди нормально. Первый танец молодых. Молодожены заходят в зал 10х10, где стоит 1 колонка 400 ват, и музыкан поет им песню. Невесте не понравилось как звучит музыка в этом помещении. И все. Она растроена. С этого момента многое из предложенной программы не воспринимается гостями и невестой (игры, конкурсы, музыка). В классе, где находился танцпол - жарко и душно. Люди не выдерживали - все мокрые стояли на улице. Получается, что почти и не танцевали. Я - это комок нервов. Я забыла как меня зовут на этой свадьбе. Пристальный женский взгляд пыпелил и ждал прокола с моей стороны. Я потерялась. Не справилась с ситуацией. Мне казалось, что все, что я делаю не так, не интересно, не нужно этой компании. Я не смогла взять себя в руки. 
Конечно, гости и молодые и танцевали, и в играх все участвовали, и смеялись, но от большинства игр, как застольных так и танцевальных, невеста отказалась, зажжение семейного очага тоже не захотела. Сказала, что гости устали. 
Я знаю, что у меня хороший сценарий. Знаю, что работаю с хорошим музыкантом, муз аппаратуру мы поменяли в этом году. Веду разного рода праздники. Не ожидала, что такая обстановка сможет меня так вырубить. Меня угнетало все. Никто даже не спросил и не предложил нам покушать. После 2 стола пошли попросили поесть сами. 
В чем мы виноваты с музыкантом? Предлагали жених и невеста поехать посмотреть на помещение заранее. Мы не поехали смотреть зал, где "сядут 150 человек". 
С нами расчитались, сказали "спасибо". Но я же понимаю, что праздник неудачный.

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

*vika_zar*, отличный опыт!поздравляю!!!!
немного психологии разрешите вставить?150 человек-это толпа.настроение в толпе одно на всех!и ваша задача как раз создать нужное вам настроение!все пошло не так с самого начала?звук плохой?радуйтесь,что вообще есть.Это вина молодых.А им можно сказать просто,что бывают форс-мажоры,когда,например,электричества нет.Вот это страшно.а качество звука-мелочи жизни!в конце концов,150 человек сами споют))))поулыбались молодым и пошли настраивать себя в туалет,подсобку,машину...Улыбнулись себе,вспомнили самые веселые моменты жизни,полюбовались своей прической и вперед!Если вы нервничаете и растраиваетесь,не удивляйтесь,что так же себя чувствуют и гости.Но это не должна быть наигранная велосесть.Вы должны реально быть счастливой!научитесь это делать!
а еще меня поразили слова "напросились поесть".Вы так долго работаете,что просите еду?

----------


## vika_zar

На эту свадьбу мы приехали около 13.00, а уехали в 23.00. Конечно, за целый день хотелось поесть.

----------


## vika_zar

*Катенька О.*, я не правильно объяснила. Приглашенных было 35 человек. Когда невеста описывала зал, то сказала, что зал один большой, где можно посадить 150 человек. А оказалось, что комната, в которой они сидели 20 м кв. А танцпол - такая же комната только в другом конце здания и разделена 5 перегородками. Повезло, что микрофон хороший, а то бы и без микрофона была. 
Спасибо за поддержку.
Я свадьбы и на 100 человек проводила в шалашах, они проходили легко и весело. Не боюсь я людей, не боюсь выступать. А тут переклинило.

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

> На эту свадьбу мы приехали около 13.00, а уехали в 23.00. Конечно, за целый день хотелось поесть.


За это время вполне можно перекусить тем,что взяли с собой.Но это ИМХО.На истину не претендую.просто считаю это унизительно просить еду.

----------


## S1981

> Невесте не понравилось как звучит музыка в этом помещении. И все. Она растроена.


Однажды столкнулась с подобной проблемой. Удивляюсь как схожи случаи. Все так же говорилось, зал на 150 человек, даже фото было на встрече, но забыли уточнить одну маленькую деталь: потолки очень низкие и еще тканью обиты. Ко всему прочему невеста указала нам не тот адрес и мы прибыли на место за 10 минут до начала ( хорошо, что хоть опомнилась и отзвонилась нам с диджеем). Времени регулировать звук не было. А это был полный кошмар. Все хрипит, шипит,гудит, официанты уши затыкают, делаешь тише, совсем ерунда получается. Выглядело это так: народ танцует, я на другой стороне огромного зала регулирую руками диджею, со стороны обхохочешься, театр глухонемых, пантомима-сделай потише... К концу первого перекура кое-как настроили, но все равно должного качества достигнуть не удалось. Диджей чуть не плачет, новая дорогая аппаратура, а звучит как колонка с сельской дискотеки. Так что и такое бывает, не все от нас самих зависит. :Smile3:

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

> Не боюсь я людей, не боюсь выступать.


а я разве про страх говорила?нет.

----------


## vika_zar

> Сообщение от vika_zar  
> Не боюсь я людей, не боюсь выступать.
> а я разве про страх говорила?нет.


я уже немножко успокоилась. В ступоре день ходила. Не могла прийти в себя и понять что именно произошло, чтобы такого никогда не было. Решила, что если Бог дал такое испытание, значит надо делать выводы.

----------


## vika_zar

*S1981*, я как-бы тоже не понимаю. У людей свадьба. Кризис. Решили на зале сэкономить. Тогда чего же требовать от нас? Зачем нас делать причиной неудавшейся свадьбы?

----------


## Татка Натка

> Зачем нас делать причиной неудавшейся свадьбы?


Близко. Совсем в памяти свежо. Все понимаю. Сама две недели назад тут рыдала о провале. Позавчера работали свадьбу в деревне, в школьной столовой. Звука никакого, 2 зала разделены перегородкой, в том, который "банкетный" - между столами только боком, потом воротца и зал "танцевальный" - фойе-раздевалка. как выманивать? как играть? куда молодым смотреть? самогон. Туфли спрятали на дереве (на макушке). НО! Молодые оплатили праздник МНЕ, поэтому я ужом вертелась, я обязана сделать все, чтобы у них остались теплые чувства о свадьбе. Если ваши молодожены не глупцы, то оценят ваши усилия и все поймут, что прокололись с помещением, а если нет - выводы в тетрадку (как я :) и снова в бой! УДАЧИ!!!

----------


## Вик_тори_я

> В чем мы виноваты с музыкантом?


Вика, ты сама ответила на свой вопрос и одну из причин нашла... 




> Предлагали жених и невеста поехать посмотреть на помещение заранее. Мы не поехали смотреть зал,


Если зал не знаете, то его НЕОБХОДИМО посмотреть до праздника, тем более такая возможность у вас была..заранее приехали, увидели все своими глазами, рассчитали длину шнуров, пр. нюансы прикинули.. Ну а если условий для работы нет совершенно, то заранее же вопрос нужно было ставить ребром... Или меняем зал, или не работаем... В нерабочих условиях праздники делать невозможно... Нужно было это молодым объяснить, но ДО начала работы..

----------


## vika_zar

*Вик_тори_я*, на ошибках учимся. Спасибо огромное за советы.

----------


## vika_zar

*Татка Натка*, заведу и я такую тетрадку))) Спасибо за поддержку! Желаю удачи!!!
А с туфлями на дереве - это что-то)))) И как вы их достали?

----------


## Курица

> Я свадьбы и на 100 человек проводила в шалашах, они проходили легко и весело. Не боюсь я людей, не боюсь выступать. А тут переклинило.


*vika_zar*, почитала я твой Отчёт, молодец, что нашла силы *ВЫ*говориться, хотя пишешь, что



> Никогда не думала, что буду искать эту тему, чтобы написать о своей работе.


Это значит, что ты уже уверенный в своих силах ведущий, а не какой-то неоперившийся новичок, в арсенале которого пара-тройка свадеб у друзей...
И всё же-ЧТО произошло?
Я думаю, имел место быть классический - прямо таки хрестоматийный!-   *эмоциональный ступор* 
Цитирую прямо по учебнику, прочтёшь-скажи, ведь ТВОЙ случай описан?
_Эмоциональный ступор  (от лат. emovere – возбуждать, волновать и stupor – оцепенение) — состояние, возникающее под воздействием сильных душевных потрясений (ужас, страх, угроза жизни) и проявляющееся в виде блокировки аффективной деятельности, двигательной активности, замедлении мыслительной деятельности. 
Данное состояние может проходит без существенных последствий. Но может возникнуть паническое состояние со стремлением к хаотическим действиям (например, побег), а также депрессия. Возникает у солдат в бою, участников и свидетелей катастроф, у детей — чаще всего в ситуации экзаменов, когда к ним предъявляют слишком большие требования (страх экзамена)._
Согласна с Катенькой



> vika_zar, отличный опыт!поздравляю!!!!


Значит, это испытание тебе было послано для того, чтоб ты не расслаблялась, что ли...Помнишь?
"Всё. что не убивает нас, делает нас сильнее!"
И ты молодец, что 



> я уже немножко успокоилась. В ступоре день ходила. Не могла прийти в себя и понять что именно произошло, чтобы такого никогда не было. Решила, что если Бог дал такое испытание, значит надо делать выводы.


Удачи тебе!
Не давай своим эмоциям взять верх над тобой.
Возможно, ты устала за свадебный сезон, тебе надо отдохнуть и расслабиться.

----------


## vika_zar

*Курица*, Спасибо за ваши слова. 
Перед свадьбой мы созванивались с невестой раз 10. Я до мелочей узнавала что и как невеста хочет. 
Эта была первая невеста, которой я не угодила. Я это поняла. И все. Впервые я не смогла взять себя в руки. Я всем рассказываю, что я хорошая ведущая. А сейчас сомневаюсь. Сегодня пересмотрела и переделала сценарий. Сейчас жду жениха и невесту. Сегодня наша вторая встреча. Долго искали ведущую и выбрали меня. Зал в этот раз мне знаком))))

----------


## KAlinchik

> Я всем рассказываю, что я хорошая ведущая


Вика, не надо никому рассказывать-надо это показывать своей работой:)
Хорошей ведущей ты станешь тогда, когда это будешь рассказывать не ты, а люди!
а насчет этой свадьбы-забудь! Это просто шикарный опыт в твоей карьере, обычно после таких свадеб уже не страшно ничего:)
 у тебя там когда следующая свадьба? По устоявшимся законам она будет полной противоположностью тяжелой! Вот там и оторвешься!

----------


## vika_zar

*KAlinchik*, Дай Бог. Спасибо.

----------


## на-тал-ка

Девченки. а мне читается через строчки еще много самокопания самой Вики, которой  свадьба видится через собственные эмоции, Потому что условия были, мягко говоря "полевые", а заказчики , судя по всему, не очень заинтересованы в результате.  А вообще, когда очень все хорошо, тоже нехорошо. Начинаешь верить в то. что "раз, и в дамках" А всевышний хлоп по носу - и все сразу на месте. И тогда еще и кучу интересных вещей придумаешь и взбодришься. А "разборы полетов" в письменном виде -это святое.....Правда, привычка тоже появилась после "улетных" свадеб. Так что, " пилите, Шура, пилите"....
 А еду мы всегда берем с собой... Пригласят ди-джея и вокалистку поесть-хорошо. Нет -и на том спасибо. А  у меня адреналин весь аппетит отбивает, я на свадьбах не ем, только пью воду. Главное, что бы ее было много. Но тоже перестраховываемся, берем сами. А то тоже, была история, в 40 градусную жару на 10 часовой свадьбе оказались практически без питья. Пустыня Сахара отдыхала...

----------


## LUSHA

Здравствуйте друзья! А у меня все прошло хорошо! Свадьбу я вела в Нижнем Новгороде в красивом ресторане.Сама я не из нижнего, из области, невеста из моего города(Арзамас если кто знает). Все замечательно, провела много трогательных моментов: танец папы с невестой красиво вышло, песочная церемония :Ok: , эпизод под зонтом, очаг(у невесты мама умерла), в обчем я почти давольна. Свадьба была наполнена очень: и саксофон и певица и танцоры приглашенные и фаер - шоу и феерверки-фанарики, гости не успевали покушать))
Назад ехали ночью, я поехала вместе с гостями в автобусе. Еду значит давольная такая, усталая, слышу сзади кому то плохо стало. Ну стало и стало, выпили-перекушали бывает. Приехали, стала я свой реквизит выгружать, смотрю, а плохо стало кому - то именно в мой реквизит, я его аккуратненько сзади пристоила.  Все испортили, всеж паралоновое :Blink: Воот. И все мое настроение прошло. Кто- то скажет, надо предвидить такие вещи, надо, согласна. Все время какие-то грабли, проведешь прекрасно, так тебе реквизит испортят если, то что сним сделали можно так назвать. Опыт сын ошибок тудных.

----------


## Татка Натка

> А с туфлями на дереве - это что-то)))) И как вы их достали?


 Мальчик хотел жениха заставить лезть со свидетелем, но те, пожалев костюмы начали кидать камни и палки... Пока камушек не пролетел в опасной близости от окошка дома соседнего! Потом мальчик попросил выкуп - полторашку, имея в виду 1,5 тысячи, а я ему минералки полторашку принесла.... Под хохот и науку быть конкретнее в высказываниях снял сам! :Taunt:

----------


## Татка Натка

> А у меня адреналин весь аппетит отбивает, я на свадьбах не ем, только пью воду. Главное, что бы ее было много.


Аналогично, тезка! И самое интересное, что в туалет только дома могу сходить, не успеваю на празднике :Blush2: !

----------


## vika_zar

*Татка Натка*, Молодец! выкрутилась)))

----------


## танкстеп

Добрый день! Спешу поделиться своей радостью - моя 8 свадьба прошла на УРААААААААА! гости пришли действительно праздновать, откликались на все мои мероприятия, просились поучаствовать еще где-нибудь. видеооператор просил сократить программу, а то не хватала пленки, сказала, что я тут не свадьбу, а целый спектакль развернула, на это расчета не было и просила убрать какие-нибудь момента ( а я и так не все провела, что готовила). Правда, творческая команда видео, фото, музыканта и баяниста сделали мне скидку на то, что я новенькая и поэтому замучила их программой и простили, что я не уложилась в оговоренное время. На этой свадьбе я постаралась учесть все мои прошлые ошибки. На этой свадьбе у меня получилась слаженная работа с баянистом, я уже точно знала в какие моменты его надо ввести в программу. А то на прошлых двух для меня это была целая проблема, я его в сценарии не планировала, а на свадьба он был приглашен.Учитывая опыт этих свадеб сделала всю правильно на этой. Конечно, многое зависит и от гостей, а здесь они были прекрасные. В общем я СЧАСТЛИВА! Еще раз говорю СПАСИБО ВСЕМ ФОРУМЧАНАМ ЗА ТО, ЧТО С ВАШЕЙ ПОМОЩЬЮ РАСТУ.

----------


## цокотуха

ребята! простите,что обращаюсь к вам за помощью. и пока подпитываюсь у вас. но ваши идеи супер! у меня пока получается по 1 свадьбе в месяц! сижу с дочкой-занимаюсь переводом в другой сад,до этого водила-привыкали к другому,потом пол дня на основной работе,потом опять за ней домой через 3 часа за старшим в сад. короче не вздохнуть месяц. диджей меня не забываети подкидывает по заказику. вот переведу окончательно и очень хочется окунуться полностью в это. первые две свадьбы меня воодушевили. корректирую свои ошибки,которые видела сама,пока работаю над сценарием.ведь пока через себя все не пропустишь-не выступишь с этим и не прочувствуешь на деле-не поймешь хорош ли конкурс. вот проводила поцелуйную академию-очень здорово,особенно если пары артистично обыгрывали. очень здорово прошел поцелуй на мосту любви. не помню сейчас у кого видела,но проводила дважды конкурс бусинка-когда вызывала двоих желающих,давала в руки по веревке и по принципу бусинки нанизывали людей,потом они хором громко кричали. кто громче поздравления для молодых,и выстраивали имена молодых из себя.т.е. буква-это человек или двое взявшихся за руки. Спасибо авторам! просто здорово!
                       ==
Теперь у меня будет свадьба-оба следователя,работают в милиции. и любители машин-езды за рулем. вот села штудировать просторы ине-та. в голове пока таблицы знаков гибдд-т.е. провести,как экзамен к степени готовности к супружеской жизни. а может не в тему? может капочку кто подскажет. как можно оригинально поздравить таких молодых? еще думаю конкурс на вождение машин? т.е. невеста-за ней хороводиком гости,и жених так же со своим "хвостиком"? и по следам идут петляют?

----------


## tamada1980

> Добрый день! Спешу поделиться своей радостью - моя 8 свадьба прошла на УРААААААААА! гости пришли действительно праздновать, откликались на все мои мероприятия, просились поучаствовать еще где-нибудь. видеооператор просил сократить программу, а то не хватала пленки, сказала, что я тут не свадьбу, а целый спектакль развернула, на это расчета не было и просила убрать какие-нибудь момента ( а я и так не все провела, что готовила). Правда, творческая команда видео, фото, музыканта и баяниста сделали мне скидку на то, что я новенькая и поэтому замучила их программой и простили, что я не уложилась в оговоренное время. На этой свадьбе я постаралась учесть все мои прошлые ошибки. На этой свадьбе у меня получилась слаженная работа с баянистом, я уже точно знала в какие моменты его надо ввести в программу. А то на прошлых двух для меня это была целая проблема, я его в сценарии не планировала, а на свадьба он был приглашен.Учитывая опыт этих свадеб сделала всю правильно на этой. Конечно, многое зависит и от гостей, а здесь они были прекрасные. В общем я СЧАСТЛИВА! Еще раз говорю СПАСИБО ВСЕМ ФОРУМЧАНАМ ЗА ТО, ЧТО С ВАШЕЙ ПОМОЩЬЮ РАСТУ.


А ВЫ,ПОЖАЛУЙСТА , РАССКАЖИТЕ  КАК БАЯНИСТА ВЫПУСКАЕТЕ? ОН САМ ХОДИТ ВДОЛЬ СТОЛОВ И ПОЕТ?
Я ЛЕТ 5 НАЗАД РАБОТАЛ ПЛОТНО С БАЯНИСТОМ- ДЕЛАЛ ТАК : ОН ВЫХОДИТ ИСПОЛНЯЕТ 1-2 ПЕСНИ, А ЗАТЕМ
 ИМ НАЧИНАЮ РУКОВОДИТЬ Я- "ГОСТИ ,ОТГАТАЙТЕ ПО 3 СЛОВАМ ИЗ ПЕСНИ ,КАКУЮ СЕЙЧАС ПЕТЬ БУДЕМ И ГОВОРЮ-3 СЛОВА :ГОЛОСОК ,СВИДАНИЕ ,ПРОШУ ТЕБЯ-? КАКАЯ ПЕСНЯ ? ПОЕТ СТОЛИК ИЛИ РЯД ИЛИ ПОЛОВИНА ЗАЛА -ГДЕ СИДИТ УГАДАВШИЙ.  СЕЙЧАС ТОТ-ЖЕ КОНКУРС ,НО С МИНУСОВКАМИ

----------


## muxlen

Здравствуйте, а у меня в выходные была свадьба 140 человек и 2 дня. Я первый раз проводила второй день. Переживала, а оказалось всё просто, все гости стали "своими в доску". Много играли, провели все обряды той местности о которых я слышала впервые. Тёщу на тележке по всему посёлку возили и т.д. Все прошло красиво, (особенно первый день). Единственно омрачала позиция жениха и невесты всё продавать и за большие деньги. При продаже торта жених решил, что свидетель не справляется и вскочил сам. Так с невестой весь и продали. А потом сокрушались, что мало выручили (всего 26 тысяч!!!). Хорошо, что мы не принималаи в этом участие.

----------


## muxlen

[QUOTE=на-тал-ка;4163959]
А  у меня адреналин весь аппетит отбивает, я на свадьбах не ем, только пью воду. Главное, что бы ее было много. 
 :Yes4:

----------


## на-тал-ка

Девчонки!!! Взвращаясь к затертой теме про песочную церемонию, хочу поделиться реальными достижениями. Спасибо инетрнету , с миру по нитке+ своя голова....
 1. Не надо искать цветной песок. Пищевые красители решают все проблемы. Берем мелкий ( он эстетичнее !)песок.
 2. Насыпаем в целлофановый пакет
 3. Высыпаем на 1 стакан песка 1-2 пакетика пищевого красителя нужного цвета (1 пакетик стоит 50 украинских копеек, т.е. даром, как говаривала Сова)
 4. Перемешиваем в сухом виде в пакетике(просто переминаем все содержимое снаружи, руки чистые!0
 5. Открываем пакет и потихоньку продолжая помешивая, брызгаем из обычного домашнего (для опрыскивания цветов) распылителя. Это для того, чтобы не переборщить с водой.
 6 . И, О ЧУДО!!!! На ваших глазах простой песок превращается в гавайский. 
 7. Высыпаете ровным слоем на тряпочку, сушите.
 8. За ночь высыхает. Нетерпеливые могут досушить в теплой духовке... Но сохнет и так быстро, главное, тонким слоем растяните...
 9. Цвета берите, какие захотите. Еинственно, желтый получается не яркий, и напоминает о "памперсном периоде", не рекомендую
 10. Насыпаем в емкости, декорируем, чтобы не было скучно....
 11. У меня песок был крупный, в следующий раз учту....
Пыталась загрузить картинку, пишет:"некорректный файл"....

Кидаю ссылочку.... Кто может, подскажите, как загрузить на страничку фото.... 
http://foto.mail.ru/inbox/natalya.sh....2011/3/4.html
А кувшичик, в который засыпаем, не фотогрфировала, его фото уже девочки где-то раньше разместили. Из "Эпицентра", за 22 грн.

----------

Natka (13.10.2019)

----------


## Янек

> Добрый день! Спешу поделиться своей радостью - моя 8 свадьба прошла на УРААААААААА!


Молодец!!!  :Vishenka 33: Хорошая ведущая, это здорово  :Ok:

----------


## Кусик

Доброго всем вечера!наконец-то решила написать.Девочки свадьба незабываемая!!!!!!хочу поделиться!!!!такого у меня еще не было!приезжаю к невесте( утром выкуп в 11 часов) никого нет дома, думаю может не тот дом, думаю выйду -проверю...спускаюсь по лестнице идут женщины, ну я на приподнятом настроении спрашиваю, мол это тот-то адрес....они да, верно, продолжаю, говорят у вас свадьба, мне в ответ....нет, девушка - похороны......( молчание, слова соболезнования.....шок) звоню невесте ты где- она сейчас приеду, приехала только с  макияжем и фатой- до выкупа 20 минут, невесту никто еще не снимал!!!дружки нет, она на прическе, из родных тоже нет  никого, помогла зашнуровать платье, поговорили на счет сложившейся ситуации( покойник на одной площадке), понятно, выкуп никто отменять не хочет!!!!пришлось поговорить с родственниками умершего( извинилась, что ситуация.....надеюсь вы меня понимаете) слава богу они сказали мы все понимаем, но постарайтесь до 11.30 справиться.в 11.00 заявилась дружка...в 11.15 оператор( оказывается купили костюм жениху- но никто его не  примерял, и когда в день свадьбы его одел- штанины- длинные!!!!!ездили на скорую руку подшивали!!!соответственно жених приехал в 11.25...время пролетало, нервы уходили.....выкуп по времени ровно5 минут, успели заскочить на 3 этаж, благословить детей, и сбежать вниз, чтоб не дай бог не столкнуться с покойным на лестнице!!!!!! фух..........успели.....правда услышали много слов сидящих на скамейке бабушек в адрес молодых......Дальше как в сказке....жених перетрогал всех женщин на свадьбе, мама невесты ушла после 1 танца, а когда украли невесту- ее требованием было- стриптиз жениха!!!и ее слова раз я никому не нужна- я могу уйти... но жених проявил смекалку- стал под музыку раздеваться!!!! до трусов, потом сделал ласточку на стуле в одну сторону, потом в другую....сальто назад....и  на этом концерт с его выступлением был окончен...

----------


## Кусик

и хочу добавить , что хотели- то и сделали, как хотели чтоб торжество прошло, так оно и прошло! для меня  свадьба- эмоционально оказалась очень тяжелой!

----------


## на-тал-ка

> потом сделал ласточку на стуле в одну сторону, потом в другую....сальто назад....и  на этом концерт с его выступлением был окончен...


Кусик, напишите , пожалуйста, имя! Страна должна знать героев  в лицо!!!   Как говаривала бабушка, день у  вас был -как год!!!   Молодец, что продержались!!!

----------


## Кусик

Наталочка, меня зовут Виктория. Вы правильно заметили, день как год!!!Спасибо за поддержку.

----------


## Наталья Вишневая

> Добрый день! Спешу поделиться своей радостью - моя 8 свадьба прошла на УРААААААААА!


Мои поздравления :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  Я

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> В общем я СЧАСТЛИВА!


Это самое главной!Рада за тебя,так держать!!!

----------


## танкстеп

Спасибо за поздравления! Все эти теплые слова я делю вместе с Вами на пополам. 
А на счет баяниста, то у меня это было так: первый раз он пошел просто петь, когда после даров жених, невеста и сваты пошли считать деньги, второй раз, когда пошли считать деньги на мальчика и девочу, тут мы устроили соревнование между родней жениха и невесты, ну а третий раз получилась импровизация, гости сели за столы и начали петь сами, а баянист подхватил, а у меня было время переодеть гостей к следующему конкурсу. Преимущество баяниста перед минусовками для меня очевидно - баянис с мелодией подстраивается под поющих или умело подстраивает их под свой ритм, в минусовки нужно попадать самим поющим, при этом мелодия многих народных песен у разных людей и компаний отличается и к тому же пьяной компании попасть в минусовку не всегда удобно. Но если нет баяниста, то минусрвки это хороший ход для проведения песенных перепевок.

----------


## vika_zar

*Кусик*, Главное, что уже все позади. Прошла свадьба и хорошо.

----------


## Снежная Бела

Драсти!
Ну, вот вчера, наконец-то и я стартовала в качестве ведущей :Yes4: . Проводили с мужем юбилей ( 60 лет у знакомой). Ой, мамочки! Вот правильно говорят, хочешь расмешить Бога -  расскажи ему о своих планах. Муж меня всё успокаивал: Ну что ты переживаешь, ты их почти всех знаешь, обкатаешься, так сказать, на знакомых. Аха. Уж я вчера обкаталась так обкаталась( укатали Сивку крутые горки) ))) Гостей всего вместе с нами человек 20 плюс дети. Вроде бы хорошо. Но было одно НО. Оказалось, что вся дружная гоп-компания находится в состоянии перманентной ссоры )))) Ну, что юбиляр ( кстати, хочу спросить, правильно ли я называла весь вечер виновницу торжества ЮБИЛЯРОМ? Юбилярша..эт чё-то совсем типа "бухгалтерша","докторша" и иже с ними), так вот, то, что юбиляр с мужем в хроническом разводе - это я знала, а вот то, что обе дочки виновницы торжества в ссоре, узнала за день до празднования. Этого мало! На самом празднике выясняется ( причём, чистым путём наблюдений), что и старшая дочь с мужем в раздрае, не разговаривают, не танцуют, хотя и делают хорошую мину при плохой игре. Плюс старшая половина приглашённых тоже напоминает растревоженный улей ( чего-то там тоже не поделили и сурьёзно). Короче, в воздухе тока што не искрило от напряжения )))).
Из вчерашнего сделала для себя выводы: надо запасаться бОльшим багажом застольных конкурсов(вот только каких :Meeting: ? Мы вчера совместную открытку еле написали -  18 прилагательных еле-еле из гостей вытянула, устали чтоли все), наделать побольше  минусовок застольных песен (вчера пошло на ура, а мы с мужем сделали нарезку  только по куплету с песней), делать больше конкурсов рассчитанных на участие ТОЛЬКО дам ( ну вот такой вот вывод, мужчин вчера было раз-два и обчёлся, даж танцевали жещины друг с другом).
Из наших плюсов : хорошее начало программы, грамотно подобрали музыку и песни, хорошо пошли застольные кричалки, очень хороша музыкальная подводка к выходу на танцы, спасибо автору ( мы чуть-чуть доработали и ещё доработаем, ну не все летку-енку знают и плясать, сидя на стульях могут). Сообразила раздать детям маркеры и бумагу - рисовали открытки бабушке. Бабушка прослезилась, когда самая маленькая 1,5- летняя внучка ей подарила свои каляки-маляки.
Из минусов...Эххххххххх.... я себя сегодня весь день ем-ем и переварить не могу :Blush2: . Волновалась...иногда "затыкалась", забывала произносить "АААААПЛОДИСМЕЕЕЕНТЫЫЫЫЫЫЫЫ" голосом ведущего боксёрского матча на мировом уровне )))). Ещё не сошлась с мужем во мнении по скорости ведения праздника. Я считала, что надо как-то больше времени давать людям на общение, на выпить-закусить, а муж меня прямо гнал "давай-давай!!!", у людей застольный разговор тока наметился, а я их на конкурсы выдираю из тёплой компании. Это так и надо? У мужа моего всё-таки больше опыт по мероприятиям, он с другими ведущими работал.
Немножко сумбурно, ещё у самой не всё в голове не улеглось. Но как-то вот так :).
Но, поверьте, я очень старалась :)))).

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Добрый день! Спешу поделиться своей радостью - моя 8 свадьба прошла на УРААААААААА! гости пришли действительно праздновать, откликались на все мои мероприятия, просились поучаствовать еще где-нибудь. видеооператор просил сократить программу, а то не хватала пленки, сказала, что я тут не свадьбу, а целый спектакль развернула, на это расчета не было и просила убрать какие-нибудь момента ( а я и так не все провела, что готовила). Правда, творческая команда видео, фото, музыканта и баяниста сделали мне скидку на то, что я новенькая и поэтому замучила их программой и простили, что я не уложилась в оговоренное время. На этой свадьбе я постаралась учесть все мои прошлые ошибки. На этой свадьбе у меня получилась слаженная работа с баянистом, я уже точно знала в какие моменты его надо ввести в программу. А то на прошлых двух для меня это была целая проблема, я его в сценарии не планировала, а на свадьба он был приглашен.Учитывая опыт этих свадеб сделала всю правильно на этой. Конечно, многое зависит и от гостей, а здесь они были прекрасные. В общем я СЧАСТЛИВА! Еще раз говорю СПАСИБО ВСЕМ ФОРУМЧАНАМ ЗА ТО, ЧТО С ВАШЕЙ ПОМОЩЬЮ РАСТУ.


Очень рад это слышать! :flower: 
И как друг скажу вот, что: "целый спектакль" - здорово, и если у видеографов нехватает места куда записывать информацию, то это не твоя, а их проблема.
Далее, "не уложилас в оговоренное время", это до часу ночи?, если в разумных пределах, то скидку команде ты должна делать, что не поспевают за тобой, а не они тебе за то, что ты новенькая.
Ну и главное - НЕ РАСЛАБЛЯЙСЯ! (поясню): восьмая свадьба и СУПЕР, это конечно здорово, но на сто восьмой свадьбе поймёшь, какая ты на восьмой свадьбе была зелённой, а на пять сот восьмой свадьбе скажешь себе тоже самое по поводу сто восьмой свадьбы. и т.д. Это означает, что совершенствоваться будешь бесконечно, а значит и ты, и я, и все на этом форуме по своему новички. Только НЕ РАСЛАБЛЯЙСЯ, успех иногда шутит по злому. За то точно можешь себе позволить, это гордиться собой! Ведь ты УМНИЧКА! :flower:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

*танкстеп*, 
Забыл сказать, обязательно нужно анализировать не только неудачные моменты, НО И УДАЧНЫЕ ТОЖЕ, что бы понять почему получилось, как и от чего и т.д.
С уважением - Руслан.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> ==
> Теперь у меня будет свадьба-оба следователя,работают в милиции. и любители машин-езды за рулем. вот села штудировать просторы ине-та. в голове пока таблицы знаков гибдд-т.е. провести,как экзамен к степени готовности к супружеской жизни. а может не в тему? может капочку кто подскажет. как можно оригинально поздравить таких молодых? еще думаю конкурс на вождение машин? т.е. невеста-за ней хороводиком гости,и жених так же со своим "хвостиком"? и по следам идут петляют?


Вёл свадьбу - невеста следователь, жених юрист, ломал голову что бы эфтакое для них сделать. Но при очередной встречи СЛУЧАЙНО подметил, что они не фанаты своих профессий! И свадьбу вёл не акцентируя их деятельность вовсе.
Вот развить идею о том, что они гонщики - мысль хорошая, вот только (сугубо моё мнение) ни каких экзаменов, тестов и т.п.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Спасибо за поздравления! Все эти теплые слова я делю вместе с Вами на пополам. 
> А на счет баяниста, то у меня это было так: первый раз он пошел просто петь, когда после даров жених, невеста и сваты пошли считать деньги, второй раз, когда пошли считать деньги на мальчика и девочу, тут мы устроили соревнование между родней жениха и невесты, ну а третий раз получилась импровизация, гости сели за столы и начали петь сами, а баянист подхватил, а у меня было время переодеть гостей к следующему конкурсу. Преимущество баяниста перед минусовками для меня очевидно - баянис с мелодией подстраивается под поющих или умело подстраивает их под свой ритм, в минусовки нужно попадать самим поющим, при этом мелодия многих народных песен у разных людей и компаний отличается и к тому же пьяной компании попасть в минусовку не всегда удобно. Но если нет баяниста, то минусрвки это хороший ход для проведения песенных перепевок.


Несколько иное направление и программа соответственно у меня, но посчет денег за мальчика и девочку я развиваю в присутствии гостей (ведь всем же интересно).
По поводу минусовок...
Провожу пение (если требуется) типа игры - УГАДАЙ МЕЛОДИЮ, сторона на сторону, задачу ставлю - кто быстрей (громче тоже :Taunt: ) подхватит ту или иную песню, поют две стороны одновременно, но каждая старается "за себя". Куплет с припевом пропели - следущая песня (щедро раздариваю баллы на каждую песню, то одной стороне то другой).

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> А ВЫ,ПОЖАЛУЙСТА , РАССКАЖИТЕ  КАК БАЯНИСТА ВЫПУСКАЕТЕ? ОН САМ ХОДИТ ВДОЛЬ СТОЛОВ И ПОЕТ?
> Я ЛЕТ 5 НАЗАД РАБОТАЛ ПЛОТНО С БАЯНИСТОМ- ДЕЛАЛ ТАК : ОН ВЫХОДИТ ИСПОЛНЯЕТ 1-2 ПЕСНИ, А ЗАТЕМ
>  ИМ НАЧИНАЮ РУКОВОДИТЬ Я- "ГОСТИ ,ОТГАТАЙТЕ ПО 3 СЛОВАМ ИЗ ПЕСНИ ,КАКУЮ СЕЙЧАС ПЕТЬ БУДЕМ И ГОВОРЮ-3 СЛОВА :ГОЛОСОК ,СВИДАНИЕ ,ПРОШУ ТЕБЯ-? КАКАЯ ПЕСНЯ ? ПОЕТ СТОЛИК ИЛИ РЯД ИЛИ ПОЛОВИНА ЗАЛА -ГДЕ СИДИТ УГАДАВШИЙ.  СЕЙЧАС ТОТ-ЖЕ КОНКУРС ,НО С МИНУСОВКАМИ


Идея угадать песню по словам - супер, благодаря вам, возникла мысль по детскому мероприятию (а то дети одни и теже, а мероприятий много, каждый раз приходиться что нибудь придумывать).
Когда я баянил свадьбы (тамадить и в голову мысль такая не приходила!), приходилось шастать с тамадой меж рядами по пол часа как минимум.
Будучи тамадой продумывал этот момент иначе, ведь не особо любят баянное пение, и беготня с баяном - каторга (особенно если баян с большим весом).
И теперь этот момент провожу примерно так:
Когда тосты практически все прозвучали, гости сыты и уставшие от танцев игр (чаще всего это на третьем застолье), после первого тоста этого застолья, обращаюсь к гостям с вопросом - УВАЖАЕМЫЕ ГОСТИ, У МЕНЯ ЕСТЬ ОДИН СЕКРЕТ, С КОТОРЫМ ЖЕЛАЮ С ВАМИ ПОДЕЛИТЬСЯ (когда внимание на меня, то продолжаю), ВЧЕРА МНЕ ПОЗВОНИЛ СВИДЕТЕЛЬ И ПОВЕДАЛ, ЧТО ОН С ЖЕНИХОМ, СПЕЦИАЛЬНО ДЛЯ НЕВЕСТЫ И СВИДЕТЕЛЬНИЦЕ ПРИГОТОВИЛИ ПЕСНЮ! Гости, естественно восторженно реагируют на такое заявление, свидетель в недоумении на меня, а жених на свидетеля :Taunt: 
ДАВАЙТЕ ОПЛАДИСМЕНТАМИ ПОПРОСИМ ЖЕНИХА И СВИДЕТЕЛЯ ПРИВСТАТЬ С МЕСТА! под "хлопонье" встают, ТАК КАК НОЧЬ НА РАЗУЧИВАНИИ ПЕСНИ КОРОТКА, ОНИ ВЫУЧИЛИ ДВА КУПЛЕТА, ГОСТИ СО СТОРОНЫ ЖЕНИХА, ВЫ ПОМОЖИТЕ ИМ ПОДПЕТЬ? (гости кричат, что да, хотя ни кто не знает что за песня - ни гости ни свидетель ни жених). И звучит вступление (в зависимости от специфики професий и т.д. молодожен готовлю соответственную песню, если нет то "Живет Моя Отрада") и сам пою в месте с гостями и женихом и свидетелем (последние как правило начинают прикалываться, ведь слов мало кто знает). После пропетых двух куплетов прошу под аплодисменты присесть жениха и свидетеля, хвалю за помощь гостей и продолжаю - УВАЖАЕМЫЕ ГОСТИ, ТАК КАК НЕВЕСТА СЛУЧАЙНО УЗНАЛА, ЧТО ЖЕНИХ ГОТОВИТ ЕЙ ПЕСНЮ, ОНА ТАК ЖЕ СО СВИДЕТЕЛЬНИЦЕЙ ПРИГОТОВИЛА ДРУГУЮ ПЕСНЮ, И ТОЖЕ ДВА КУПЛЕТА, ГОСТИ СО СТОРОНЫ НЕВЕСТЫ, ПОМОЖИТЕ ИМ СПЕТЬ? После громогласного "да"  звучит вступление песни, к примеру, "Виновата ли я", сам же со всеми и пою. После двух куплетов с припевами, прошу под аплодисменты присеть невесту со свидетельницей, и продолжаю - УВАЖАЕМЫЕ ГОСТИ, МОЛОДОЖЕНЫ И СВИДЕТЕЛИ ПЕЛИ ПЕСНИ, Я ПРЕДЛАГАЮ СПЕТЬ НАМ ВСЕМ ИМ ОТВЕТНУЮ ПЕСНЮ! В ЭТОЙ ПЕСНЕ ПРОПОЁМ ВСЕ ТРИ КУПЛЕТА ТАК КАК ВЫ ЕЁ НАВЕРНЯКА ЗНАЕТЕ! И пою сам со всеми (как правило куплеты мои - припевы общие) "Ах, эта свадьба".
После всеобщего исполнения благодарю гостей.
И на этом баянизм заканчиваю, приэтом я не бегаю меж столами (микрофонная стойка в помощь), пели все, и никого не утомил баяном.
Иногда, когда музыканты заканчивают работу, а часть гостей не знает куда себя девать, то достаю баян, и поём всё - от "Там где клён шумит" до частушек.

----------


## Ноня

> Спешу поделиться своей радостью


Танюша, спасибо, что пишешь о своих мероприятиях, ты бы знала как нам новичкам (по профессии ) это важно! у меня у самой было всего только 7 свадеб. Тоже разные выводы делала, все таки опыт, даёт своё))).
Я вот себя сижу ругаю, что сама отчеты не писала по своим свадьбам. Всё, исправлюсь! 15го веду свой первый корпоратив, ждите отчета)))

----------


## Ильич

> комплекс учителя растёт..


Не путай учителя м училку в себе....
Вон* Курица* - педагог, а какой актер живет в ней... а какой клоун ... Завидую.

----------


## zelenaya

А у меня вот какая история. В начале августа одни наши знакомые (не близкие) попросили провести им свадьбу в начале сентября. Гость с наше прошлой свадьбы, их знакомый, очень нас рекомендовал, так как ему всё понравилось. Они его вкусу доверяли. Сами мы живем в провинциальном городке Калужской области, а свадьба должна была состояться в одном крутом НОЧНОМ клубе Москвы. Жених и невеста родом из провинции, но теперь работают в Москве, жених - профессиональный футболист, открыли в нашем городе небольшое кафе, в общем ребята при деньгах. Сначала я отказывалась, во-первых, потому что мы только начинающие, а в числе гостей должны были быть пафосные )) люди, с которыми не знаем как обращаться, :Smile3:  во-вторых Москва, в-третьих...в общем нас долго уговаривали...и уговорили. Я мысленно стала настраиваться, собираться с мыслями. Ребята заполнили анкету. Потом, выяснилось, что свадьба переносится, так как невеста, оказывается, не представляла, что в ночном клубе, где они частенько отдыхали, будет темно и мрачно для свадьбы. В общем просили подождать. Ждем...Потом оказывается они поменяли место, уже к нам поближе, в нашей области, но с точной датой какие-то замешательства образовались. Подождите...ждем.Мне уже не нравилась эта ситуация. В итоге...позавчера, 14 октября, мы узнаем, что в субботу, 15 октября, они расписываются. :Blink: Не слова нам не говоря...и ни о чем не предупреждая...разве так дела делаются??? По-моему, очень некрасиво!! :No2:

----------


## Ноня

Мой отчет о своем первом корпоративе!.... у экстрасенсов)))
Прошло всё хорошо. Сначала было трудно, мандражило, шли их номера и как то мне сложно было сдерживать себя и по минимуму контактировать с залом (такую мне задачу поставили на 1ю часть вечера) Потом у них полетел их 35-ти минутный танцевальный марафон (нам дали диск а там играла не та музыка) их УЧИТЕЛЬ встала и ушла а все остальные стояли с этими шалями (танец с платками-шалями) и не знали куда себя деть. Потом мы с одним мэном станцевали мамбу и всё пошло гладенько. Хорошая энергетика пошла. Хорошо цыганки и дети с корзинами прошли, кстати, по нашему гаданию будет в след.году власть управлять. 
Провела новую игру с зеркальцем (которую придумывали девочки у Иринки Окрыленной в конструкторе) немного только подправила и нарезки некоторые изменила. Было в тему т.к. меня попросили подготовить мини- сказку о спящей царевне и 7 богатырях поэтому игра с волшебным зеркальцем встала тут как тут - не плохо прошло. СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ КАЛИНЧИКУ -ЗА ТАНЕЦ ПОЖЕЛАНИЙ! Первый раз проводила, прошло на УРА, делала сама танец - повторялку под Арам зам зам. 
Бабушек 21 века припасла на след.раз они в сер.вечера попросили меня записать их на 24 декабря - НГ провести. вот так. СПАСИБО ВСЕМ ОГРОМНОЕ БЕЗ ВАС У МЕНЯ НИЧЕГО НЕ ВЫШЛО!
из минусов - РАЗБИЛа ЗЕРКАЛО СВОЁ!

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

> В итоге...позавчера, 14 октября, мы узнаем, что в субботу, 15 октября, они расписываются.Не слова нам не говоря...и ни о чем не предупреждая...разве так дела делаются???


не делается.
но бывает.могут вообще посчитать телефонный разговор согласием проводить праздник.Но на такие случаи всегда нужно иметь готовый сценарий.А чтобы такого не было,составляйте договор.и при первой же беседе говорите,что пока договор не подписан,дата считается открытой

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> В общем просили подождать. Ждем...Потом оказывается они поменяли место, уже к нам поближе, в нашей области, но с точной датой какие-то замешательства образовались. Подождите...ждем.Мне уже не нравилась эта ситуация. В итоге...позавчера, 14 октября, мы узнаем, что в субботу, 15 октября, они расписываются.Не слова нам не говоря...и ни о чем не предупреждая...разве так дела делаются??? По-моему, очень некрасиво!!


Конечно с их стороны не красиво...
Но за то будет у вас и не такое, к примеру позвонят вечером и скажут, что нужно свадьбу провести завтра :Grin:

----------


## ЕленаФл

По предложению Курочки попробую отчитаться о проведенном недавно юбилее моей сестры.Прежде чем написать сценарный план, перечитала очень много материала, хотелось сделать праздник необычным, запоминающимся. Очень запали в душу высказывания  VETER NAMERENJA. Мне тоже не хотелось ничего банального, но как это сделать? Продумывала все до мелочей - кто под какую музыкальную заставку будет поздравлять, (научилась резать песни), какие музыкальные игры взять (брала "Приносилки", "Ленивые танцы", "Диагнозы", "Музыкальные прикосновения"). Очень интересно прошли костюмированные поздравления (брала "Мальчики по вызову", "Малышки из детсада"  и др.)В общем, все, что запланировала, прошло на ура, сестра долго благодарила меня, была очень растрогана.   чераз 2 дня поступил заказ еще на один юбилей у родственника, вот сейчас сижу, готовлюсь, юбилей мужа племянницы, 30 лет. Гости все те же, это создает определенные трудности, приходится голову ломать, делать каждый раз что-то новое. Спасибо огромное всем форумчанам за использование вашего материала! Творческих вам успехов!

----------


## Курица

> юбилей мужа племянницы, 30 лет. Гости все те же, это создает определенные трудности


Послушай. у меня на 30-летнем юбилее хорошо прошли песни в исполнении жены юбиляра, только надо с нею заранее порепетировать...втайне от виновника торжества!
вот текст
*Песня о Муже* (на мотив "Если друг оказался вдруг...")

Если муж оказался вдруг 
То ли муж, то ли так ― тюфяк, 
Если думаешь, быть ли с ним 
Или лучше с другим ― 
Мужа в шоппинг тяни ― рискни, 
Не бросай одного его, 
Пусть он ходит везде с тобой ― 
Там поймешь, кто такой. 

Если муж в бутикАх ― не ах, 
Если смотрит, как зверь ― на дверь, 
И на шляпке пятьсот шестой 
Запросился домой ― 
Значит, рядом с тобой - чужой, 
Ты его не брани ― гони, 
Тут не сказки, и замуж тут 
За таких не идут. 

Если ж он не скулил, не ныл 
И с примеркой не торопил, 
А когда продавец просил ― 
Он стонал, но платил. 
Если ждал, утирая пот, 
Говорил, что тебе идет,― 
Значит, муж мой ― волшебный муж!
И любимый к тому ж!!!

----------


## ЕленаФл

Спасибо большое, дорогая Курочка, идея очень интересная! Надо обговорить с племянницей!

----------


## ирена74

Доброго дня всем-всем! Огромное спасибо Татьяне за возможность и своевременный совет - найти здесь новых друзей-единомышленников. Уже некоторое время штудирую материалы форума и восхищаюсь (это даже слабо сказано!) вами! Это ж надо, какие люди талантливые! А я к вам со своей проблемой (хотя, где-то глубоко во мне сидит убеждение, что это надуманная проблема), но все-таки. Я давно веду детские праздники (утренники, дни рождения, выпускные) и последнее время - юбилеи. Тут читала, что некоторым они не нравятся. А вот у меня все наоборот (как обычно!) Я свадеб боюсь. Хотя...опять же, вела я их, но только у знакомых, друзей и достаточно давно. Вот юбилей провести - без проблем, я буду готовиться, копаться, выдумывать - все с удовольствием. А вот свадьбу...Теоретически знаю весь ход свадьбы, от и до...но ступор какой-то, соглашаюсь только на юбилеи. Поможите, люди добрые! Не дайте укорениться комплексу неполноценности!!!

----------


## ирена74

Интересно услышать ваше мнение о последнем проведенном юбилее. 50 лет, именинница была неподражаема! Настолько легко было общаться и готовить для нее праздник, это просто что-то! Жизнерадостная, улыбчивая, "на все согласная"! "Хотите быть королевой?!" - спрашиваю так осторожно...А она мне:"Конечно, хочу!" "А петь и танцевать будете? - Конечно, без проблем! А баловаться? - Я без этого вообще не могу!" И гости подобрались ей под стать (за исключением одного большого начальника, который, даже приняв лишнего на грудь, очень старался не забывать, что он - НАЧАЛЬНИК). Ну, это, я думаю, всегда бывает (не может же быть такого, чтобы все в шоколаде было?!) Он все пытался каждый раз "взорвать" зал песней "Голая", я думала, моего ди-джея кондратий хватит. Но, ничего, мы закаленные! Другие же гости - фантастика. Танцевали, пели, играли. Имениннице провели обряд -посвящение в королевы (как и было заказано). Сделала ей золотую ленту через плечо с надписью "КОРОЛЕВНА" и корону (из одноразовых вилок и золотой краской из балончика покрасила, а еще бусинки разные приклеила по ободочку - шикарная корона получилась). Именинница в этой короне и с этой лентой весь праздник танцевала. Делала сценку с "китайцем", который "хрен" приносит. Как будто заморский гость к нашей королеве приехал (спасибо за материал на форуме!). Перед началом праздника смотрю на гостей, которые собираются. Заходит один мужчина...и у меня ликование в душе, ну надо же! не поверите...китаец! Ну, потом оказалось, что он казах...но никто на этом не настаивал потом!  Он начал говорить свои слова "мой подалка самый луцый..." и в это время должен был достать из кармана брюк банку с хреном (поверх брюк еще накидка с поясом). Конечно же, она (банка) застряла. Мучительное доставание банки с хреном из кармана очень заинтриговало женщин, они даже со своих мест повскакивали и так игриво спрашивали:"Что ты оттуда так долго достаешь?" А еще приличные женщины, как вы могли подумать что-то нехорошее... "Волшебная шляпа" очень хорошо прошла, у нас это не очень часто делают, поэтому с восторгом принимают. А еще когда угадываешь характер и наклонности товарища, которому надеваешь шляпу и специфический вопрос задаешь... Как-то много всего было, после праздника остались очень положительные эмоции. Просто не так часто попадаются такие замечательные гости. Единственная проблема - обиделись, что не стала с ними пить (просто не ем и не пью, когда работаю). Попыталась объяснить, вроде бы поняли, но в конце все равно сказали, что нехорошо как-то получилось, что они меня так и не угостили. Извините, если выглядит мой небольшой отчет сумбурным, просто хотелось поделиться положительным зарядом!

----------


## Курица

> Сделала ей золотую ленту через плечо с надписью "КОРОЛЕВНА" и корону (из одноразовых вилок и золотой краской из балончика покрасила, а еще бусинки разные приклеила по ободочку - шикарная корона получилась). Именинница в этой короне и с этой лентой весь праздник танцевала.


Ира, фото в студию!!!!!!!!!! :Grin: ну очень хочется глянуть на это произведение искусства, из-под твоих умелых ручек вышедшее!!!



> Извините, если выглядит мой небольшой отчет сумбурным, просто хотелось поделиться положительным зарядом!


просто замечательный отчет-позитивом так и дышит! Семь футов тебе под килем, красавица!
 :Yes4: А из какой ты местности???Какого региона?

----------


## ирена74

Вот насчет фото - это проблема. Именинница обещала сделать мне копии (там проф. фотограф снимал), попозже выложу. А насчет короны...из плотного картона делаю полоску, степлером закрепляю. И наверх через определенное расстояние (на супер-клей) наклеиваю вилочки одноразовые. А между вилочек разные бусинки (тоже на супер-клей). И все это заливается золотой краской из баллона. А на ленте (просто полоса прошитая из креп-сатина) наклеены буквы, вырезанные из самоклеящейся  пленки.
Я из Смоленской области.

----------


## ирена74

Сразу прощу прощения, никогда не загружала фото в сообщения. Не знаю, что сейчас получится. Еще один момент - не очень качественные фото (потом постараюсь получше сделать).

----------


## Kescha

> Извините, если выглядит мой небольшой отчет сумбурным,



Ирочка привет.
мне твой рассказ понравился...и вовсе не сумбурный.
если на одном дыхании рассказываешь -значит всё было на высшем уровне.
удачи тебе и ждём новых рассказов.



> А насчет короны...


а выглядит классно!  возьму себе на заметочку...

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Доброго дня всем-всем! Огромное спасибо Татьяне за возможность и своевременный совет - найти здесь новых друзей-единомышленников. Уже некоторое время штудирую материалы форума и восхищаюсь (это даже слабо сказано!) вами! Это ж надо, какие люди талантливые! А я к вам со своей проблемой (хотя, где-то глубоко во мне сидит убеждение, что это надуманная проблема), но все-таки. Я давно веду детские праздники (утренники, дни рождения, выпускные) и последнее время - юбилеи. Тут читала, что некоторым они не нравятся. А вот у меня все наоборот (как обычно!) Я свадеб боюсь. Хотя...опять же, вела я их, но только у знакомых, друзей и достаточно давно. Вот юбилей провести - без проблем, я буду готовиться, копаться, выдумывать - все с удовольствием. А вот свадьбу...Теоретически знаю весь ход свадьбы, от и до...но ступор какой-то, соглашаюсь только на юбилеи. Поможите, люди добрые! Не дайте укорениться комплексу неполноценности!!!


Уверен, что справитесь.
Все всё когдато делают впервые. Только нужно решиться.

----------


## ирена74

Огромное спасибо за поддержку всем! Отдельный респект Брянску (Руслану). Во-первых, потому что почти земляк, а во-вторых, как вызывающему доверие и желание поучиться (не в обиду другим, я у каждого найду, чему научиться)!

----------


## ирена74

Выставляю на "суд" одну из своих фишек. Получилось так, что это моя визитная карточка. Опять же оговорюсь, что это не во всех компаниях идет (ну, не мне вас учить). Увлекаюсь фольклором, стариной, поэтому мне нравится жанр былины (стилизованно, конечно). Под фоновую музыку (Егор Стрельников "Земля русская" - гусли), в кокошнике (чтоб уж соответствовать) разворачиваю старинную грамоту (сама, опять же, рисую) и... (сейчас попробую выложить фото одной грамоты, а текст, если кого заинтересует, потом напишу, у меня их много)


Можно использовать на разных мероприятиях (свадьбе, юбилее (очень нравится женщинам и мужчинам старше 50), на конкурсах различных, где нужна, например, самопрезентация).

----------


## Курица

> сейчас попробую выложить фото одной грамоты, а текст, если кого заинтересует, потом напишу, у меня их много)


Ирин, ну ооооооооооооочень большой труд и просто замечательные, стилизованные под старину, рифмовки...
А можно текст хоть одной из "Грамот " выложить для ознакомления?

----------


## ирена74

Попробовала, ничего не получилось...буду снова пробовать

----------


## Курица

> Попробовала, ничего не получилось...буду снова пробовать


Идешь сюда 
http://*********su/index.php 
Грузишь с компа.
После загрузки копируешь третью ссылку и вставляешь ее в свой пост.
ВСЁ.
Пробуй! :Grin:

----------


## ирена74

Вот, решила другой текст, поменьше выложить. А большой, когда научусь ссылку на текстовой файл делать, тогда и выставлю.
Как во славной стороне да на Смоленщине
Холм-Жирковском-то районе, в селе Губино
В 58, в мае месяце
Родилась на свет краса-девица!
Нина, милая, свет Михайловна.
И жила она в семье очень счастливо,
Как любили ее мама с батюшкой.
А года-то шли, росла Ниночка,
Целых 7 годков детство длилося.
И пошла она в школу среднюю,
Чтоб гранит наук грызть старательно.
А года летят, словно лебеди,
Незаметно 17 вдруг стукнуло.
«Что же делать?» - задумалась девица,
Ведь профессию выбрать же надобно.
Впереди ждет дорога бескрайняя,
Молодым все соблазны мерещатся.
«Нет, - решила девица бесстрашная,-
Кто куда, ну а я – в медучилище.
Не боюсь я уколов и капельниц,
Помощь ближнему – мое ведь призвание!»
Вот училище перед ней стоит
В Вязьме-городе, в родной все Смоленщине.
Но студенчество быстро закончилось.
Пришло время самой зарабатывать.
Оказалась пред выбором девица:
«Толь в большую больницу сестричкою,
То ль на БАМ – медсестрою на стройку-то…»
«Нет, - решила красавица, -
как комиссия скажет  - то сбудется!»
Как сказала она, так и сделала:
В Холм-Жирки во больницу направилась.
Поработала всего год она, но
Сильней все любовь к малым детушкам.
И отправилась в ясли-сад она,
Чтоб растить и лелеять малявочек.
Время шло, и судьбу свою,
На всю жизнь судьбу – мужа встретила,
Молодца удалого, любезного
Пигарева Колюню родимого.
Жили дружно они, жили весело!
И работы любой не боялися.
Счастье полное и в их дом пришло –
Родилась через год дочь-красавица.
Не сиделось ей дома-то с дочкою,
На работу в «Аленку» устроилась.
И быстрей понеслось время птицею,
Все в заботах они пуще прежнего.
И вот радость в дом – сын появится!
Помощник будет отцу, опора матери.
И 7 лет прошло, дети школьники.
Наша Ниночка молодеет все.
И решили они: «Мало детушек,
А дадим-ка  стране мы  защитника –
Пусть подаст воды кружку-то в старости».
Как сказали они, так и сделали:
Родила-то она сына Мишеньку.
Много лет прошло – дети выросли,
И в любви они, в счастье взлелеены.
Дети взрослые – гордость мамина!
Тут реформы в стране,  смута в обществе.
Неспокойна душа нашей девицы.
Под угрозой работа дальнейшая.
Поступает она в институт теперь,
Чтоб психологом стать дипломированным.
Как училась она, как закончила
Не скажу вам я, повесть длинная.
По сей день она в «Аленке» трудится,
Аж с утра и до самого вечера.
Мама милая для  детей она,
Для коллег для всех – помощь скорая.
На любой вопрос -  советов тысяча,
Поиграть, попеть, молвить слово ли.
Юбилей сейчас отмечаем мы,
50? Никому же не верится!
Пусть всегда душа счастьем светится!
Молодая душа красны-девицы!

----------


## ирена74

(СПАСИБО Татьяне за помощь!!!) 

Вот еще одна былина 

http://files.mail.ru/2NPRCL




Мир вашему дому!

----------


## Валентина Сысуева

Девочки и мальчики доброе утро! Я рада очень что первый раз зашла на эту старничку. Очень пондравилась мне эта тема. У меня тоже на свадьбах и юбилеях по разному бывает, но я стараюсь не волноваться. Надо с вечера себе дать установку что мероприятие на которое я пойду пройдёт на высшем уровне. Ну вобщем -то так оно и бывает. Вот эта неделя была у меня очень тяжёлой. 16 был убилей у знакомой, 18 октября моё день рожденье, пришлось веселить глстей самой и играть на баяне, 20 опять пригласили на юбилей в частный дом, была не только тамадой и баянисткой но и ещё оператором, в то время когда гости поздравляли и танцевали. А у них самих даже фотоапората не было. Вот всякое бывает у нас!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

*ирена74*, Давно я не краснел :Blush2: 
Вы, правы, втом, что тут у всех можно учиться бесконечно!
Здесь потресающие мастера своего дела, и я горжусь, что нахожусь в великолепной компании!

----------


## ирена74

*Руслан*, не надо скромничать! Я же от чистого сердца. Меня зовут Ирина и со мной можно на "ты", потому как приставать с расспросами я могу и буду бесконечно (как нерадивый ученик) и потому как, вроде бы, это принято на форуме. Хочется, все-таки, начать потихоньку вливаться в великолепную компанию.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> *Руслан*, не надо скромничать! Я же от чистого сердца. Меня зовут Ирина и со мной можно на "ты", потому как приставать с расспросами я могу и буду бесконечно (как нерадивый ученик) и потому как, вроде бы, это принято на форуме. Хочется, все-таки, начать потихоньку вливаться в великолепную компанию.


Обращаться на "ты" мне многие говорят, в частности "в курилке" Мария. Я стараюсь. Просто у себя на форумах там все на "вы" - не сразу переключаюсь.
По поводу вопросов.. При встрече с молодожёнами, я их прошу задавать любые вопросы, даже если они им могут показаться глупыми ( чтоб без всяких сомнений), и объесняю им, что стоит боятся не глупых вопросов, а глупые ответы.
Так, что спрашивайте, на любой, практически, вопрос ответят тебе миллионы!

----------


## Абадонова Татьяна

> По умолчанию
> 
>     Вот, решила другой текст, поменьше выложить. А большой, когда научусь ссылку на текстовой файл делать, тогда и выставлю.
>     Как во славной стороне да на Смоленщине


Ира, молодец! Вот всегда преклонялась перед теми кто так запросто легко и красиво такие перлы сочиняет!  Сама способна только на четверостишие рожденное в страшных муках.  :Grin:  А от такой былины ни один юбиляр не откажется. Я прочитала на одном дыхании, и слушаться так же будет. Здорово! :Ok:

----------


## звезда(штрудель)

Впервые зашла в эту темку!Но как много интересного здесь нашла!Стаж ведущей у меня огромен,но каждое торжество я ПРОЖИВАЮ как первое....до трясучки в руках.И после завершения праздника я несколько дней прокручиваю в своей дурной голове всё ,что делала там,анализируя все свои действия.Как научиться более спокойно относиться ко всему? Мне ,кажется, я никогда этому не научусь.

----------


## звезда(штрудель)

Впервые зашла в эту темку!Но как много интересного здесь нашла!Стаж ведущей у меня огромен,но каждое торжество я ПРОЖИВАЮ как первое....до трясучки в руках.И после завершения праздника я несколько дней прокручиваю в своей дурной голове всё ,что делала там,анализируя все свои действия.Как научиться более спокойно относиться ко всему? Мне ,кажется, я никогда этому не научусь.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Впервые зашла в эту темку!Но как много интересного здесь нашла!Стаж ведущей у меня огромен,но каждое торжество я ПРОЖИВАЮ как первое....до трясучки в руках.И после завершения праздника я несколько дней прокручиваю в своей дурной голове всё ,что делала там,анализируя все свои действия.Как научиться более спокойно относиться ко всему? Мне ,кажется, я никогда этому не научусь.


Никогда! Я до сих пор нервничаю пока молодожёны не подъедут к ресторану под сигналы машин. В голове тысячу раз прокручиваю, переигрываю тот или иной момент. Выкуриваю в течении часа пол пачки сигарет.
На сцене нет мондража, а перед началом свадьбы трясусь как осиновый лист, и вро де бы что мне волноваться, казалось бы, ан нет.

----------


## Валентина Сысуева

Уважаемая коллега Звёздочка! Я думаю не стоит тебе так волноваться по поводу проведения какого- либо мероприятия! Мы Ведущие можно сказать с большой буквы, должны быть всегда на высоте, в первую очередь быть увереной в себе, знать наизусть свой сценарий, помнитьт конкурсы все запланированные, уметь красиво говорить с уверенностью. Это же как экзамен, но только перед гостями.Не бойся никого, и ничего. И всё у тебя получиться! Ведь гости когда приходят на свадьбу, то они сами друг друга стесняются, потомоч-что собираются 2 рода, два разных народа! И наша задача их сплотить и развеселить, и породнить, и сдружить!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Я думаю не стоит тебе так волноваться по поводу проведения какого- либо мероприятия! Мы Ведущие можно сказать с большой буквы, должны быть всегда на высоте, в первую очередь быть увереной в себе, знать наизусть свой сценарий, помнитьт конкурсы все запланированные, уметь красиво говорить с уверенностью. Это же как экзамен, но только перед гостями.Не бойся никого, и ничего. И всё у тебя получиться! Ведь гости когда приходят на свадьбу, то они сами друг друга стесняются, потомоч-что собираются 2 рода, два разных народа! И наша задача их сплотить и развеселить, и породнить, и сдружить!


И уверен в себе, и сценарий, как вы говорите, в голове, и импровизатор не только на музинструментах, и т.д. и.т.п. и всё равно переживаю.
Думаю, что это не для всех быть спокойным.

----------


## ирена74

[QUOTE=Абадонова Татьяна;4191698]Ира, молодец! Вот всегда преклонялась перед теми кто так запросто легко и красиво такие перлы сочиняет!  

Татьяна, большое искреннее спасибо. Раньше казалось, что я со своей стариной очень народ напрягаю. А сейчас смотрю, как народ реагирует... немного успокаиваюсь (особенно на юбилеях, когда публика в возрасте зрелом). А я завидую. тем, кто легко стихи пишет, песни переделывает (у меня это получается с огромным трудом). А когда былину пишу...сначала "муки творчества" (это я к тому, что не все так легко!), потом волшебный пендель, в виде призрака приближающейся даты, и...понеслась! Тогда из меня просто выходит поток слов, еле успеваю записывать (сама все время удивляюсь - откуда что берется?!) Вот так бы и на другом материале :-)))

----------


## Кусик

Добрый вечер, дорогие!!!! Хочется поделиться эмоциями после проведенной свадьбы. Свадьба небольшая на 18 человек, вместе с молодыми, невеста -модель, блондинка, ноги от ушей-вообщем красавица!!!  жених -грек, очень похожий на Галустяна( Бородач) ниже ее ростом! как дуэт Академия. как только молодые зашли сразу пошел позитив.Первый стол прошел на ура, первый танец был постановочный- танцевали рок- н - ролл! Вы бы видели как он ее крутил,боялась, чтоб не уронил- выдержал!!! А дальше моя невеста так разошлась что ее крутили на руках все парни, которые были на вечере, а потом подходила к девчонкам, чтоб они ее по очереди поддерживали,когда она наклонялась  назад!Вообщем она отрывалась по полной программе:танцевала, смеялась, веселилась и самое главное, что мне понравилось- не боялась быть смешной!!!! у меня есть шоу с масками, так она одела на себя маску шрека и стала со всеми фотографироваться.....Я думала народ полопается от смеха...и я в том числе! Молодежь тоже веселилась, очень мало курили(очень приятно), просто молодцы!!!!! Всем , всем, всем хочу пожелать положительных эмоций!!!Очень рада что есть кому все рассказать!

----------


## Валентина Сысуева

Добрый день уважаемые коллеги! Хотела бы спросить, в каких артистов наряжаете своих гостей, кто вам шьёт костюмы?У нас в городе мы любим делать шоу. Это очень всем нравиться!

----------


## звезда(штрудель)

у МЕНЯ ЕСТЬ РАЗЛИЧНЫЕ КОСТЮМЫ ,НО  БОЛЬШЕ ВСЕХ ПОЛЬЗУЮТСЯ ПОПУЛЯРНОСТЬЮ:СТИЛЯГИ ,МУШКЕТЁРЫ,каНКАН,КОСТЮМЫ ДЛЯ ВИА,МЕКСИКАН. КОСТЮМЫ,КОСТЮМЫ НАРОДОВ МИРА.

----------


## vika_zar

Я тоже всегда переживаю. Конечно, настраиваюсь на позитив, но волнение присутствует. Мы с музыкантами поддреживаем друг друга. И это нам помогает)))

----------


## Елизавета Авдеева

Каждый год думаю, ну вот, наконец, перестанут просить костюмы, но нет!!! У нас чаще всего востребованы цыганские костюмы, восточные, кан-н-кан, ламбада, украинские, Верка Сердючка.

----------


## Елизавета Авдеева

Про волнения и переживания.... В начале своей карьеры я переживала перед каждым мероприятием примерно с понедельника,через год - со вторника, через год - где-то со среды, еще через год с четверга, еще через год - с пятницы. Сейчас всего лишь несколько минут в самом начале и то не всегда. С этими самыми переживаниями боролась всякими способами. Получила второе высшее образование - режиссерский факультет, окончила курсы ораторского искусства. Сама начала преподавать актерское мастерство и сценическую речь, вела театральную студию.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Каждый год думаю, ну вот, наконец, перестанут просить костюмы, но нет!!! У нас чаще всего востребованы цыганские костюмы, восточные, кан-н-кан, ламбада, украинские, Верка Сердючка.


Я недавно попал в интересную ситуацию:
Вёл свадьбу, гостей около сотни в основном молодёжь 20-25 лет.
Практически в начале они спросили - А КОНКУРСЫ БУДУТ, ответил что будут.
И эти ребята играли во всё что только можно, к середине свадьбы запас игр у меня заканчивался (давно такого не было!)
То есть свадьба превратилась в сплошную игру, за которой с удовольствием наблюдали и молодожены и те кто не участвовал. Прям зрители и артисты!
Я было пытался хоть немного дать гостям потанцевать, но после одной композиции каждый раз они вновь ко мне, давай дальше игру.
А до этого как то спросили, когда будем переодеваться? мол, мы готовы на всё! И были удивлены, что я прибыл без различных костюмов!
В итоге, свадьба как всегда прошла на ура, на ходу пришлось придумывал игры.
В конце вечера, когда все расходились, ребята подходили благодарили за весёлый вечер, но один из них сказал - ЖАЛЬ, ЧТО НЕ БЫЛО КОСТЮМОВ, МЫ ОБОЖАЕМ ПЕРЕОДЕВАЛКИ.
Скажем, я задумался над этим...................

----------


## на-тал-ка

> ЖАЛЬ, ЧТО НЕ БЫЛО КОСТЮМОВ, МЫ ОБОЖАЕМ ПЕРЕОДЕВАЛКИ.
> Скажем, я задумался над этим...................


Руслан, а вы заведите себе в реквизите всякие шапочки, очки, носы. парики, и всякую иную мелочь Мужчине, наверное, трудно с полногабаритными костюмами... С ними таки возни больше... А элементы костюмирования и шоу разукрасят, и хлопот с ними немного....

----------


## орбит

> В конце вечера, когда все расходились, ребята подходили благодарили за весёлый вечер, но один из них сказал - ЖАЛЬ, ЧТО НЕ БЫЛО КОСТЮМОВ, МЫ ОБОЖАЕМ ПЕРЕОДЕВАЛКИ.
> Скажем, я задумался над этим...................


руслан! я очень часто читаю твои посты, ты умница, в том плане, что анализируешь, сопоставляешь и думаешь, а главное любишь свою работу! а вот случайные люди в нашей профессии, это......
мой сын, ему 27 лет, гуляя на свадьбе друга, где ведущим был один из известных молодых МЭНОВ, БЫЛ В ШОКЕ. КОНТАКТА С ГОСТЯМИ  - "НОЛЬ". ТОЛЬКО РАЗГОВОРНЫЙ ЖАНР, ТИПА "СТЕНДАП", НА ПЕРВОБЫТНОМ УРОВНЕ! взял по полной цене - 300 $, гости были готовы на любые импровизы. сын сказал, МАМА, КАК не ХВАТАЛО твоего видения этой свадьбы.
бываает очень заводные гости, надо быть с ними нам одной ВОЛНЕ!

----------


## орбит

> Руслан, а вы заведите себе в реквизите всякие шапочки, очки, носы. парики, и всякую иную мелочь Мужчине, наверное, трудно с полногабаритными костюмами... С ними таки возни больше... А элементы костюмирования и шоу разукрасят, и хлопот с ними немного....


я бы посоветовала взять "симпатишную" костюмершу-помощницу. все переодеваются без прроблем!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## MAGISTRA

> Сейчас всего лишь несколько минут в самом начале и то не всегда.


Лиза, завидую тебе)))) Я не так и не смогла избавиться от волнения))) И вся неделя в переживаниях....

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Руслан, а вы заведите себе в реквизите всякие шапочки, очки, носы. парики, и всякую иную мелочь Мужчине, наверное, трудно с полногабаритными костюмами... С ними таки возни больше... А элементы костюмирования и шоу разукрасят, и хлопот с ними немного....


Спасибо, скорее всего так и поступлю.
С полноценными костюмами у меня тет возможности заниматься в силу времени сил. И помощников нет..........

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> я бы посоветовала взять "симпатишную" костюмершу-помощницу. все переодеваются без прроблем!!!!!!!!!!


Заодно рассчитываться с ней не только деньгами :Grin: 



> ТОЛЬКО РАЗГОВОРНЫЙ ЖАНР, ТИПА "СТЕНДАП", НА ПЕРВОБЫТНОМ УРОВНЕ!


Стендап - такой формат популярен.(хотя интерактив мне больше по душе).
В любом случае разговорный жанр требует массу обязательных моментов: ведущий по мимо дикции и умением правильно говорить, должен обладать незаурядным умом, эрудицией, быть ЛИЧНОСТЬЮ.
А так наблюдаешь за мальчиками гламур но одетыми с иголки, которые толком правильно говорить не могут, "выбрасывают" дешевые шутки.
При этом не понимают - стоит в том или ином формате шутить на ту или другую категорию людей.
Люди заплатили деньги за его работу и вынуждены "смеяться" так как вроде надо.
И эти юнцы "стендапят", о чем они могут говорить?
Правда есть действительно талантливые.

----------


## орбит

руслан, убегаю на работу! блин, они достали, знаешь чем? тем,что думают, что КВНовскаие студенческие шутки-заготовки халявят!  ан нет!

----------


## орбит

> Заодно рассчитываться с ней не только деньгами


ну ты, МУЖИК!!!! до мозга..... костей?

----------


## Гумочка

> Каждый год думаю, ну вот, наконец, перестанут просить костюмы, но нет!!!


Лиза, у нас на переферии народ ваще млеет от переодевалок. Я ведущая со стажем менее 1 года, реквизита не так много: балкон, гитары, парики, очки, головные уборы для шейхов и т. д. Хочется сшить что-нибудь солидное, но это денежные затраты... А тяп-ляп не хочется, будет смотреться убого... Я думаю, что всё таки легче нашим коллегам из больших городов, там есть из чего выбрать и по цене, и по качеству... А у нас ткани очеНННа дорогие. Коплю потихоньку, планирую к новому сезону пошить что-нибудь классное.

----------


## vika_zar

Без костюмов однозначно легче работать. То как их стирать, гладить, штопать - ерунда. На самом празднике нужно уговорить гостя (чаще всего не самый трезвый) переодеться, рассказать что и как он должен делать (некоторым повторить раз по 5). Конечно, когда выходят переодетые гости - это всегда смешно и весело воспринимается, все хохочут, все довольны. 
Обычно закажчики уточняют какие есть костюмы и просят побольше переодеваний.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> руслан, убегаю на работу! блин, они достали, знаешь чем? тем,что думают, что КВНовскаие студенческие шутки-заготовки халявят! ан нет!


Всё верно - никогда халява не прокатит.
Если думать, что люди дураки и всё схавают - расплата неизбежна.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

Простите меня!
Случайно в Брянской группе ( в которой админ меня не очень недолюбливает почему то, и то не удалил) нашел один из отзывов в мой адрес, не знал где бы это разместить, но разрешите похвастаться тут!

Online

Надя Пархоменко
Для работников ресторанов тамада-это не просто ведущий банкета, это еще и тот человек, который выполняет одну из главных задач в сотворении Праздника, и, следовательно, должен быть очень заинтересован, чтобы Праздник удался. А получается по-настоящему классный Праздник только если он создается профессиональной, скоординированной и искренне любящей свое дело командой. Вот тут и начинаются проблемы.
К сожалению, далеко не каждый ведущий (тамада, праздничное агенство, музыкант и т.п.) способен вписаться в работу обслуживающего персонала ресторана и не создать затруднений в рабочем процессе. Лично я сталкивалась с такими "изысками", как категоричное настаивание на работе снегомашины в течение 3-х часов; челночный бег участников конкурса со свечами; полное отключение света во время выноса горячего; увод гостей на улицу сразу после того, как горячее вынесено, хотя время подачи было заранее оговорено с заказчиками банкета и тамадой... И это далеко не полный список возможных противоречий...
С другой стороны, были такие банкеты. где работать с тамадой было легко и приятно, но гости откровенно зевали... А ведь очень хочется, чтобы люди остались довольными во всех отношениях!
Уверена, что у представителей творческих профессий тоже есть масса претензий к персоналу ресторанов. Но адекватные и воспитанные люди должны хотеть и уметь договариваться, работать слаженно и не бояться форс-мажоров, иначе о каком профессионализме может идти речь?

От себя и от всего персонала кафе "Джинн", а также основываясь на отзывах наших гостей хочу отметить работу РУСЛАНА ШУМИЛОВА как пример отличного сочетания яркого, креативного и, не побоюсь этого слова, талантливого проведения мероприятий и адекватности в координации своих действий со спецификой работы ресторана.

Аж моей душеньке приятно стало :Grin:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

Прямо звезда я!
Нашел ещё отзывы, можно похвастаюсь? (пожалуйста) Потом удалите. Просто в один вечер столько о себе лестного, что тщеславие бьёт ключом!
Хвала иногда так полезна для самоутверждения в собственных глазах.


Руслан Шумилов

    Руслан умеет зажигать- скучать с ним точно не придется. При этом контактен, адекватен, великолепно держит зал.


Светлана Калмыкова"Огромное спасибо Руслану Шмилову за проведенное мероприятие! Отличная получилась свадьба! Всем понравилось!"
Алёна Павловская
"Рекомендую тамаду Руслана Шумилова - суперведущий, все сделал по высшему классу. Легко, ненавязчиво, весело! И мы и гости остались довольны=))"
Ольга Бирюкова
"ОГРОМНОЕ спасибо тамаде Руслану Шумилову!!!! Мы все в восторге!!! Никто на такой веселой свадьбе еще не гулял!!!! Если хотите незабываемую и веселую свадьбу звоните Руслану!!!!!"
Elena Legotskaya
"И у меня на свадьбе ведущим был Руслан Шумилов, все просто были в восторге. До сих пор спрашиваешь у гостей как свадьба все говорят тамада супер."
Александра Леоцкая
"Мне очень нравиться Руслан Шумилов....
На свадьбу сестры в сентябре ... другие кондидатуры даже не рассматривались..."
Наталья Нежлукченко
"да да я согласна Руслан просто супер. вёл нашу свадьбу, у моих друзей, а вот в октябре свадьба у сестры и мы его уже заказали))).
89038687889.
не пожалеете"
Кристинка Ожегова
"Конечно, не могу не отписаться по поводу Руслана Шумилова, он вел мою свадьбу, отзывы замечательные, настроение и легкость обеспечены!"

Ну чем я не звезда? :Blush2:

----------


## Кэтринкин

> Ну чем я не звезда?


Звезда мало сказано!!)))) Ух, как же это окрыляет!! Спасибо ,что похвастались мне тоже приятно за коллегу, честно!)))))Чтоб всегда так!))

----------


## Нинка-зажигалка

> то есть ты считаешь,что профессионал это тот,кто берется за любой заказ?


А я именно так и считаю. Профессионал-это тот человек который не только берётся, но и сможет блестяще провести торжество и выйти достойно из любой ситуации

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> А я именно так и считаю. Профессионал-это тот человек который не только берётся, но и сможет блестяще провести торжество и выйти достойно из любой ситуации


В принципе солидарен, но, я никогда не буду работать на националистов, к примеру.
Есть свои критерии к заказчикам - и не сложность заказа меня останавливает, а моральные критерии.

----------


## Я_Аня

Здравствуйте! Хочу поделится своим первым опытом, по проведению торжества. Был это Юбилей мужчины, 30 лет. Часа полтора, от начала застолья, гости включая именинника пили кушали практически не вставая с мест. На речь ведущей и музыку, реагировали слабо((( Но зато после, таких контактных людей я в своей жизни встречала редко))) В конкурсах участвовали почти все, танцевали, песни пели (по сценарию). Радовались подаркам-сюрпризам как дети, вообщем веселились от души.  :Yahoo: 
Единственное что пошло не по плану, это сам ПЛАН :Meeting:  И просили такую музыку поставить, что я просто не ожидала.(Например: "Пятница" в исполнении Семена Слепакова) Но выручил беспроводной интернет, скачали и поставили, на радость гостям и к моему ужасу))))) Вообщем первый блин получился "Не комом", чему я несказанно рада! 
Очень выручили уловки по вытягиванию людей на танцы, их я прочитала на форуме. СПАСИБО ВАМ ВСЕМ ОГРОМНОЕ!!! :Oj:

----------


## Матильда 1967

А у меня история....Вчера работала свадьбу казахско-татарскую.Понятно,какой национальности гости...Так вот представляете себе в переодевалках Аллегрову,Газманова,Кадышеву,Настю Каменских?
Они сами угорали.....!!!!!!!!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> А у меня история....Вчера работала свадьбу казахско-татарскую.Понятно,какой национальности гости...Так вот представляете себе в переодевалках Аллегрову,Газманова,Кадышеву,Настю Каменских?
> Они сами угорали.....!!!!!!!!


Жаль фото нет, посмотреть было бы интересно!




> Единственное что пошло не по плану, это сам ПЛАН


Хорошо, что не растерялась, по этому:



> Вообщем первый блин получился "Не комом", чему я несказанно рада!


И можешь поверить, по плану не всегда будет идти мероприятие, к примеру, многие из нас выстраивают схему мероприятия, по ней следуют, а начинка этой схемы варьируется в зависимости от ситуации и обстоятельств.
Но первый бой ты осилила - значит ты тамадейский наркоман, теперь без тамадейства не сможешь себя представлять даже во сне :Grin:

----------


## Я_Аня

> теперь без тамадейства не сможешь себя представлять даже во сне


Это уже началось)))))

----------


## ирена74

Добрый вечер всем! Поделиться позитивом?! Работала 2 юбилея подряд (вчера и сегодня), минус 2 кг (что тоже приятно!) Мне везет на женщин (в смысле, именинницы - женщины)! Одна бывшая заведующая д/с, другая - медсестра в роддоме. И такие клевые, просто до невозможности.Если честно, завидовала белой завистью. Друзья, с которыми дружат более 30 лет, близкие, которые искренне, с любовью относятся (есть с чем сравнить, и другие отношения видела, когда явно видно негатив, который стараются скрыть под маской восхищения). А как реагировали гости... Сразу хочу сказать ОГРОМНЕЙШЕЕ СПАСИБО за материалы с форума (мне очень помогли "малышки", "пионеры", про "дядю Пашу" я вообще молчу и "стенка на стенку", воспоминания о Советском Союзе -  фурор просто). Гости замечательные...И все-таки, с каплей негатива столкнулась. Официантка...такая большая, злая, всем недовольная капля. В достаточно грубой форме (как я поняла потом, это ее нормальное состояние) было указано, когда мне приглашать гостей на танцевальную паузу (пока мы горячее не подадим, чтоб ни с места!) Хорошо, как скажете. Потом, я имела неосторожность вскользь упомянуть о том, что бокалы не совсем наполнены...на что мне сразу было сказано, что таких вещей говорить нельзя, а то им попадает от хозяйки ресторана, что они плохо работают. Во-от. А в остальном...все хорошо, все хо-ро-шо! Сделала для себя вывод, что именно в этом заведении можно, а что нельзя, т.к. в других с таким не сталкивалась. Да и по поводу плана тоже хочу сказать, что он полетел практически сразу. Перекраивала на ходу, потому как одна именинница сама решила представлять гостей, говорить первый тост (сама пишет стихи, шикарно читает, в театральной студии занималась большую часть жизни, ее я боялась больше всего при подготовке вечера). Но, когда начали, весь страх прошел. Еще был шикарный баянист - профессионал-виртуоз. А танец мужиков, посвященный женщинам...просто сказка (под музыку Семена Фролова "Все бабы, как бабы, а моя - богиня"). Дамы визжат, мужики выкладываются по полной (картузы с цветками в пол бросают). Вот такие эмоции.

----------


## Princess_N

Вот здесь http://http://forum.in-ku.com/showth...63#post4242663 я выложила свой сценарий Дня энергетика, по которому работала 16.12 и предстоит еще поработать. Многое натырила у наших уважаемых форумчан и в тырнете (я – совсем начинающий организатор, даже не «цыпленок», скорее еще «яйцо», мероприятия могу сосчитать на пальцах одной руки). Хочу всем-всем сказать ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО, без вас я никуда!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  Гуляло довольно привередливое подразделение нашего предприятия – инспектора ТБ. Поэтому особенно в начале вечера, пока не раскачала их, «выворачивали пальцы», реагировали несколько прохладно, правда, не все. Хочу пройтись по сценарию: что прошло хорошо, что – похуже. 
«Гирлянду настроения» начали хорошо: заулыбались, заморгали, а потом половина народа гудела, а половина стучала вилками по тарелкам. На инструктаж по ТБ проведения Дня энергетика тоже вяловато отреагировали. Застольная игра-приветствие, лотерея «нашару», фразы из кинофильмов, «незримая нить» между прошлым и настоящим прошли очень хорошо. К сожалению, не успела провести конкурс «Мисс Энергетик». А вот все «драконьи» конкурсы и игры прошли на «ура» и завели народ перед танцевальным блоком. Надеюсь, кому-то мой опыт поможет. Адекватно реагирую на критику и комментарии, стремлюсь к совершенству. :Yes4:  :Grin:

----------


## Снежная Бела

Доброго времени суток, друзья :Grin: . Вот, хочу поделиться впечатлениями от проведения заказанного "небанального" корпоратива :)))). Я, можно сказать, тоже "яйцо", это было всего второе моё серьёзное мероприятие. Уж зарубочек с него я себе "нарубила" будь здоров! :Tu:  Оценочку себе поставила твёрдую троечку...грустно...эх..прям лапки складываются :)) ну да ладно, сейчас расскажу,как всё было. Девочка-маркетолог компании заказала "чёнить небанальное", мы ей предложили варианты, девочка затребовала конкурсы по списку( мол, у них директор человек сурьёзный, всё должно быть проверено-одобрено), я ей предоставила описание некоторых, но попутно объяснила, что всё строго по плану идти не может, надо ориентироваться на публику, что-то пойдёт, что-то нет. Сначала нас заказали с 6 вечера до 11. За несколько дней до мероприятия позвонила девочка, сказала, что на час раньше начало. Ок. В пятницу прибегаю с работы, звонок: мы приедем ещё раньше, у нас автобус на 4 заказан. Мы с мужем в темпе вальса начинаем грузиться в машину. Приезжаем в зал. Смотрю, нет никакого украшения шарами, о чём мы договаривались с девочкой-заказчиком. Только вдоль стен висит несколько маленьких связок их фирменных шариков. Я звоню заказчице, выясняется, что шар с пожеланиями прибудет позже, а украшение зала воздушными шарами "да-да это всё" (зарубочка нумер раз -  ЧЁТКО обговаривать условия наёт шаров и прочего). Дальше ещё веселее, мы шарики надуваем ( слава Богу, хватило у нас ума сказать, чтобы заказчица купила упаковку шаров), приезжает компания, пока они переодеваются, к нам бежит с бешеными глазами администратор заведения и шипит-кричит: А вы знали, что начало в пять?!!!! Мы в полных непонятках киваем, тогда на нас срываются вкрик: А ПОЧЕМУ ВЫ НАС НЕ ПРЕДУПРЕДИЛИ?!!!! Тут уже у меня были вот такие глазки  :Blink: . Разве это я должна была предупреждать???? Я не организатор этого праздника, а только ведущая вечера. Выясняется, что насчёт столов заказ был вообще на 7 вечера. Ку-ку, приплыли. У меня в голове начинают лихорадочно метаться мысли, как развлекать голодную компанию с работы и,вообще, поддаются ли они в этих условиях дрессировек (шучу). Момент спас гендирекор компании. Минут 30 он поздравлял своих сотрудников, вручал им премии и дипломы ( нда... а просили без официальной банальной части, но я была этому только рада). Вобщем, начало пошло сразу не по плану. Голодные уже слегка озверевшие сотрудники рванули за столы. Момент нумер два : не ориентироваться на обманчивый внешний вид человека. Когда шло официальное награждение сотрудников, я наметила себе несколько человек, на которых собиралась ориентировать проведение вечера -  люди активные, с шутками-прибаутками, часть даже в карнавальных костюмах( т.к. планировался карнавал). С большинством так и получилось. Но в самом начале праздника вышел....очень неприятный момент... Вобщем, директор пожелал, чтобы поздравительные слова сказали начальники отделов. Все говорили, аплодисменты, тосты..и тут директор предоставляет слово своему заму. Я иду к нему с микрофоном, этот человек начинает отнекиваться, директор со своей стороны стола настаивает, я просто стою с микрофоном рядом и тут зам выдает мне следующее: "Убери микрофон (по губам читаю *ука) иначе  я тебе его знаешь куда засуну. Понимай меня с полуслова!"  *Тыдын, аж в голове зазвенело. *
Ну дальше конкурсы, угадайки и прочее. Огромное СПАСИБИЩЕ за материалы с форума, признаюсь, очень много взяла отсюда.
Ещё одна зарубочка : не пытаться "впихнуть невпихуемое". Заказчица пожелала что-то типа тренинга на коммуникативность, объединить так сказать коллектив, а на деле играли те, кто и так объединён в команду, а вторая половина стала приехала тупо нажраться во всех смыслах. Ну если за годы работы коллектив не объединился, то за один вечер я не смогла это сделать. У меня очень-очень мало опыта... может и можно как-то поднять "чугунных", только я не знаю как.
Ну и ещё куча-куча к себе придирок... уж не знаю, успокаивал ли меня муж или это действительно была правда, но мне он сказал : Это тяжёлая компания, вот и всё.  Правда, кода мы уезжали, на выходе девочки нас поблагодарили за вечер, ну чтож, надеюсь, что им и правда понравилось :Blush2: .
Извините за поток слов, в душе все кипит-бурлит.

----------


## Nadezhda2304

*Снежная Бела*, Да уж бывают у нашего брата злоключения. Я вот сегодня тоже хотела по дороге домой выкинуть весь реквезит в мусорку, да ди джей не дал. Теперь вот решилась отписаться сюда. Может кто что посоветует, пожурит. В общем... Корпоротив на 2 часа с воспитателями. Приехали за 15 минут до начала, все поставили и начали. Веселимся, играем, танцуем. Весь вечер держиться хорошая отмосфера. Аплодируем на конкурсах, на тостах. Танцуем очень дружненько. Даже самой на удивление понравилось, как всё сплаченно идет. Те кто по-моложе ващще зажигают, да даже те кто уже давно не молод. За два часа получается: танцевальный конкурс, 4 тоста, конкурс с "начальством", конкурс "Волшебная Палочка мыслечиталочка", танцы. Вроде все хорошо. Не очень забито, есть время пообщаться, друг друга поздравить, но при этом и не пусто.  В разгар праздника спросила у некоторых как вечер, (мне как начинающему ведущему это важно знать), сказали хорошо. Но когда в конце мы стали собираться, и в коридоре я решила узнать у самого "начальства" услышала следующее "ГО---НО, ничего хорошего"....
Честно, я была в ступоре до самого дома. Ну как так, весь вечер веселиться, смеятся, аплодировать, танцевать, и тут ГА---НО.
Ну что вам не понравилось, чем я вам не угодила. Когда собирали аппаратуру, кто оказался самым недовольным стояли рядом и громко обсуждали, что можно было и лучше найти и денег бы меньше заплатили. 
В общем моя коробочка с реквезитом просто чудом осталась в машине...
Все вроде высказалась... Теперь жду когда меня начнут "ругать".

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Девочка-маркетолог компании заказала "чёнить небанальное",


Как правило они сами не знают чего хотят вот и говорят НАМ ЧТО НИБУДЬ НЕБАНАЛЬНОЕ :Grin: 
В итоге вся их "небанальность" заключатся в понимание ЧТО БЫ БЫЛО ВЕСЕЛО :Grin: 




> (зарубочка нумер раз - ЧЁТКО обговаривать условия наёт шаров и прочего).


в итоге всё равно может всего обговорённого не быть.




> А ПОЧЕМУ ВЫ НАС НЕ ПРЕДУПРЕДИЛИ?!!!!


Бывали случаи, когда приезжаешь, предупреждаешь, они говорят, что НИЧЕГО НЕ ЗНАЕМ - КАК ЗАКАЗАЛИ ТАК И ДЕЛАЕМ, в итоге бегают вот с такими глазами -  :Blink: 
Но предупреждать по возможности нужно.




> Вобщем, начало пошло сразу не по плану.


Это не редкий фактор




> не ориентироваться на обманчивый внешний вид человека.


Молодец, внешний вид - это оболочка (маска что ли), вот поведение и реакция должно обозреваться "под лупой", анализироваться.




> Я иду к нему с микрофоном, этот человек начинает отнекиваться, директор со своей стороны стола настаивает, я просто стою с микрофоном рядом и тут зам выдает мне следующее: "Убери микрофон (по губам читаю *ука) иначе я тебе его знаешь куда засуну. Понимай меня с полуслова!" *Тыдын, аж в голове зазвенело. *


Вспоминаю один из корпоративов, я впервые работал арт-директором, и по мимо всех обязанностей этой должности, вёл праздничные мероприятия.
С организатором гуляющей компании обговорили моменты  - кому и как давать первое слово и т.д.
Начало банкета, после муз. композиции выхожу на сцену, приветствую присутствующих и как обговорили - предоставляю первое слово для поздравления своих сотрудников, директору организации (всё по плану с согласия директора, ох они мне как на кануне съели мозг :Aga: ). Только объявил его - зазвучали фанфары (что ли) под аплодисменты, а его рядом сидящий с ним зам мне рукой машет, мол, что то хочу сказать - я подхожу и с его уст слышу следующее ТЕБЕ МЫ ПЛАТИМ ЗА ТО, ЧТО БЫ ТЫ НАС ВЕСЕЛИЛ (собственно я за зарплату работал, они меня лично не нанимали) ТАК ДАВАЙ ИДИ И ВЕСЕЛИ!
И у меня тоже в голове зазвенело, но за каких то пол мгновения пришлось сообразить как бы продолжить и выкрутиться, и объявляю, что такой то такой то (имя и отчество директора) дарит всем присутствующим новогодний номер ШОУ БАЛЕТА (благо он был заранее заряжен) и объявляю номер.
В последствии я сам говорил тосты, сам поздравлял сотрудников замечательной такой то организации (ну всё не по плану). И только в конце вечера директор организации взял слово, поздравил всех и удалился восвояси - люди гуляли дальше без начальства (что для них было наверно лучше).
Правда у самого выхода директор позвал меня и сказал одно слово, пожав руку - МОЛОДЕЦ. :Meeting: 




> может и можно как-то поднять "чугунных", только я не знаю как.


Ничего страшного, со временем и "чугунные" будут тебе по зубам.




> Извините за поток слов, в душе все кипит-бурлит.


Это темперамент :Grin: , так должно быть :Yes4:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

*Nadezhda2304*, Проанализируй, что было хорошо и почему, а что было не хорошо и почему.
Будь к себе крайне скептична, в момент анализа.



> В разгар праздника спросила у некоторых как вечер, (мне как начинающему ведущему это важно знать), сказали хорошо. Но когда в конце мы стали собираться, и в коридоре я решила узнать у самого "начальства" услышала следующее "ГО---НО, ничего хорошего"....


Вот это тебе зачем? Я имею ввиду, зачем спрашиваешь? Это выглядит как вопрос неуверенной ученицы - ответила на экзаменационный вопрос и потом Я ПРАВИЛЬНО ОТВЕТИЛА?
Ты видишь, что всё хорошо - не спрашивай об этом.
Вот когда у тебя начнут просить визитки - тогда это не хорошо а ХОРОШО! Вот это и есть ответ на твой вопрос - хорошо или нет.
А если визитки не спросили - вот тут нужно задуматься, вот тут что то не так, значить что то нужно изменить, а до этого проанализировать - что не так.




> "Волшебная Палочка мыслечиталочка",


Это уже многим приелась игра (если конечно у тебя такие нарезки, что даже со смеху под стол заваляться - то другое дело).




> стояли рядом и громко обсуждали, что можно было и лучше найти и денег бы меньше заплатили.


А вот на это можешь не реагировать - за меньшие деньги лучшее, это просто трёп с их стороны, и они специально ГРОМКО ГОВОРИЛИ, что бы побольнее укусить, и если бы не твой диджей, то весь реквизит был бы в мусорке от твоего отчаяния, так как их укусы достигли цели.
Так что не переживай - хвост пистолетом и будет у тебя всё нормально :Grin:

----------


## Nadezhda2304

*Руслан Шумилов*, [I][/I То что теперь спрашивать не нужно я уже поняла. Мне и мой ди джей сказал что это ни к чему. Если веселятся, танцуют, смеются значит все нормально, настроение хорошее и это большой плюс. А то чо некоторым не понравилось, то на каждого не угодишь, кому то нравитсякому то нет.
Палочка читалочка прошла с весельем. Народ даже сам просился прочитать их мысли. Головы протягивали)))
На счет "не переживай" - стараюсь. Сегодня еще заказики ребятишек поздравлять. Уже и волшебная коробочка готова и костюмчик на готове. Пусть там не оценили, зато ребятишки с большим восторгом встречают Дедушку Мороза.

----------


## Люсьен2011

всем  гостям не угодишь.я  вот тоже  по началу  очень болезнено воспринимала наезды недовольного гостя. сердце щемило,прокручивала  как да что,переживала.а сейчас спокойно к этому отношусь.недовольную рожу каждый может скорчить, а вот ведущим стать еденицы!!! желаю всем в новом году-терпения!

----------


## Nadezhda2304

*Люсьен2011*, 
Вот и я пока очень "болезнено" переношу все эти "наезды". Надеюсь что с опытом у меня выработается иммунитет на все эти недовольства и капризы

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> А то чо некоторым не понравилось, то на каждого не угодишь, кому то нравитсякому то нет.





> всем гостям не угодишь.





> Вот и я пока очень "болезнено" переношу все эти "наезды". Надеюсь что с опытом у меня выработается иммунитет на все эти недовольства и капризы


Миленькие мои, со временем (с опытом) недовольных практически так же не будет (будет только одна овца, которая портит всем свадьбу и то через раз), просто на лице новичка написано НОВИЧОК, вы так нервничаете, что это видно со стороны.
Я "глядя" на вас, с удовольствием вспоминаю себя, когда начинал, примерно то же самое испытывал и так же переживал.
Теперь у меня другого рода испытания и переживания, вы уже понимаете, что тамада - профессия не из лёгких.
Я могу вам пожелать ТЕРПЕНИЯ, и старания, а всё остальное мелочь - и не переживайте из-за дураков.
(умный промолчит а дурак скажет)

----------


## Веселуха.

У меня небольшой опыт работы ведущей, но последние 2 года я активно занимаюсь этой работой. Для меня корпоративы так и остаются самой сложной работой. Точно также, мои требования,  пожелания и советы не выполняются, также находятся "странные" личности. Но чаще мне приходится сталкиваться с еще одной проблемой. Коллектив сидит уткнувшись в тарелки, боясь при начальстве сказать лишнее слово и сделать лишнее движение. Поэтому я и не стараюсь угодить всем. Ориентируюсь на руководителя (может, это и неправильно), мне так проще. То, что находятся недовольные, это ерунда! Такие будут всегда, потому что они по жизни такие. Анализировать свои действия конечно надо, но и не особенно стоит обращать на это внимание. Тем-более, если люди открыто вас ругают. Вы работали, не сидели, за что вас ругать? Порядочный человек никогда так не поступит, это как в кино сходить, кому- то понравился фильм, кому-то нет.... Если б вы просидели в углу весь вечер, тогда другой разговор. 
Меня однажды опытный видеоператор похвалил, что он набрал много хорошего материалла, больше, чем достаточно, и тут же один пьяный парень, не вылезавший из-за стола заявил мне, что вообще ничего не было на свадьбе (визитку, кстати, попросил). Разумеется я поверила трезвому оператору, а не пьному парню.
Так что не расстраивайтесь, поверьте, у всех ведущих бывают неудачные дни, иначе бы они не "штурмовали" интернетфорумы.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Коллектив сидит уткнувшись в тарелки, боясь при начальстве сказать лишнее слово и сделать лишнее движение. Поэтому я и не стараюсь угодить всем. Ориентируюсь на руководителя (может, это и неправильно),


Конечно уткнутся в тарелки, может они просто голодные - не дёргай их, они после рабочего дня хотят покушать, дай такую возможность.
Это так же касается начальника.




> Вы работали, не сидели, за что вас ругать?


Есть такие ведущие, что хочется заплатить, только за то, что бы НЕ РАБОТАЛА :Grin: 




> поверьте, у всех ведущих бывают неудачные дни, иначе бы они не "штурмовали" интернетфорумы.


Только не обижайся :flower: 
По себе о других ведущих не стоит судить :Aga: 
Можешь поверить, многие на этом форуме не из-за "неудачных дней", ответ тебе написал в теме ЕСЛИ ТЫ НОВИЧОК - ЗАЙДИ СЮДА!

----------


## Веселуха.

> Конечно уткнутся в тарелки, может они просто голодные - не дёргай их, они после рабочего дня хотят покушать, дай такую возможность.


Нет-нет, Руслан, дело не в голоде! Это не мои домыслы, люди сами об этом говорят. Так и говорят:"Сейчас скажешь, что-нибудь, а завтра тебя уволят." А однажды и сам шеф, на предварительной встрече, мне рассказывал, как он уволил парня за то, что тот "напившись" вздумал поддержать приглашенную танцовщицу и выскочил танцевать. "Я уволил его на следующий же день"- заявил шеф. Насчет "покушать" я понимаю, 2 года я занимаюсь ТОЛЬКО ЭТОЙ работой, но, как хобби - давно, лет 20. 





> Есть такие ведущие, что хочется заплатить, только за то, что бы НЕ РАБОТАЛА


Конечно, но это уже другой вопрос. Человек работал- работал! И это ваша вина, что вы не позаботились о том, чтобы пригласить хорошего ведущего, а позарились на небольшую стоимость или поленились получше поискать. Взял кота в мешке за три копейки - к кому притензии? 





> Можешь поверить, многие на этом форуме не из-за "неудачных дней"


Несомненно! Ничуть не сомневаюсь! Не верю, что у всех все проходит идеально, во всяком случае, я о таком еще не слышала ни разу. Да и я пришла на форум не потому, что считаю себя плохой ведущей, а потому, что искренне считаю- нет предела совершенству, всегда есть чему поучиться и к чему стремиться. 





> Только не обижайся


Нет-нет, я стараюсь не обижаться, не можем же мы только медом друг-друга поливать, так никогда к истине не придешь. Лучше услышать критику от коллег и единомышленников, чем от клиентов. Особенно, если критика от опытных людей, какие обиды. Другое дело, что иногда бывает, не совсем тебя правильно поняли, ну.... значит яснее надо изъясняться.

Во всяком случае, я благодарна тебе, Руслан, за ответ. Мне не интересно "тупо" читать, мне интересно общаться. Фото я попозже поставлю.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Мне не интересно "тупо" читать, мне интересно общаться.


Тогда ты по адресу!  :Yes4: 




> Не верю, что у всех все проходит идеально, во всяком случае, я о таком еще не слышала ни разу.


К идеалу стоит стремиться :Smile3: 
После каждого проведённого мероприятия - анализируешь что и как и почему получилось или нет.
Хоть какая то деталь - но будет не без шероховатости. Потому, что в любом творческом деле есть свои, скажем "недостатки", но это мелочь, хотя и над ней так же работаешь.
Стремишься к совершенству.
К примеру новый год работал у себя на посёлке с своими коллегами на площади.
Изначально предупреждал своих, что надо а что не надо делать, в итоге один момент я не доглядел (хоть предупреждал) и произошло то, чего не должно быть. Естественно для себя я отметил, что за своими глаз да глаз.
Удачи и тебе и всем форумчанам в этом Новом Году!

----------


## Долька лимона

Ребята, всем привет! Только что вернулись семьёй из кинотеатра, были там с друзьями, смотрели "Ёлки 2" (отличнейший фильм, посмотрите обязательно!),потом были в китайском ресторанчике, а после поехали на площадь к новогодней ёлочке..Тааааак здорово отдохнули, да и с друзьями этими почти год не виделись..у всех свои семьи..свои заботы...общались только по телефону, хотя живём в 20 минутах езды друг от друга! Не зря нам этот праздник дан!!! Всех ещё раз с новым годом!!!! Восполните за выходные всё, что не успели сделать в 2011..и будет вам счастье!!!

----------


## vika_zar

*Nadezhda2304*, 
*Люсьен2011*, 
*Веселуха.*, Добрый день! Знаете поговку: все пройдет и это тоже пройдет. Пройдет время и вы не вспомните об этих неудачливых корпоративах. За это время вы должны проанализировать свою работу, сделать выводы как улучшить качество своей работы. Мы продаем услугу. И эта услуга должна быть качественной!!! Я желаю вам терпения и выше нос))) Все у нас получится!!!

----------


## Наталья Вишневая

Друзья, решила отписаться о юбилее по поводу которого я очень волновалась. Это был третий по счету юбилей в моей практике. Юбиляру 55 лет, гостей 50 человек, много было представителей краевой администрации. В целом все прошло отлично! (меня еще и премировали помимо гонорара). Сделала для себя следующие выводы: поздравляющих нужно обязательно объединять (конечно,чтобы это было логично по городу из которого приехали и т.д.), после того как торжественно-праздничное начало задано с помощью музыки и ведущего, можно между тостами включать инструменталку,чтобы сократить паузы между тостами. Это мы решили с юбиляром,потому, что он хотел,чтобы все гости высказались вовремя первого застолья. Не провела с ними ни одной игры с реквизитом. Много общались,гости сами пели, они оказались очень интересными людьми, очень хорошо умеют говорить.
Минусы 1-первое застолье,конечно же затянулось аж на 1,5 часа. Люди сидели не поднимаясь,но зато все высказались и потом отлично танцевали. 
2- я чувствую острый недостаток перлов, шуток, которые можно выудить из своего багажа в нужный момент,чтобы гостям было не только комфортно и уютно,но еще и весело :Ok: 
Подскажите, пожалуйста, какие темки нужно почитать,чтобы набраться ума,так сказать :Aga:

----------


## ирена74

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, какие темки нужно почитать,чтобы набраться ума,так сказать


Наташа, ВСЕ темы - кладезь. Читаешь-читаешь (сначала голова пухнет, зато через некоторое время наступает некоторое прозрение!), где-то, что-то, по крупицам собираешь то, что тебе необходимо, по твоему мнению. Я тоже не так давно начала серьезно заниматься ведением и только благодаря профессионалам с форума начала чувствовать себя более-менее уверенно. Танюше Курочке сейчас похвастаюсь (она знает, насколько я была не уверена в себе) - в субботу даже сорвала аплодисменты в конце юбилея! Было очень приятно. Во-первых, что имениннице и гостям было, как мне казалось, в течение всего вечера  комфортно, во-вторых, внутри у меня после таких вечеров прибавляется по капле профессионализма (что очень для меня важно!) Очень хорошо прошла моя былина, театры-экспромты ("самураи" и "отдых у озера"), танцевальные конкурсы ("девочки и мальчики", "ручеек и плетень", "восточные танцы", "танец пингвинов" - нарезки, если что, есть). Еще делала "Обещания мужчины" (немного переделала тот материал, который был у Ирины Окрыленной - огромное ей спасибо за идею!). Единственное, что не учла - это торт (т.к. разговора изначально не было, что будет торт, я не была готова к торжественности момента, сделала, как получилось сразу: спели в хороводе каравай и "сладкой женщине - сладкий сюрприз"!)

----------


## Курица

> Танюше Курочке сейчас похвастаюсь (она знает, насколько я была не уверена в себе) - в субботу даже сорвала аплодисменты в конце юбилея! Было очень приятно.


 :Grin: замечаааааааааательно!!!!!
Ведь это так важно для ведущего-это так повышает самооценку!!!
Себя начинаешь ценить сначала на 5, потом на 7, а после апплосов-и на 8 коров...а там, глядишь, Ир, и до 10 коров недалеко!!!! Помнишь эту притчу (терапевтически-психологически замечательную???) На всяк.пожар.-в личку кинула!!! :Smile3: 
Удачи тебе-и так держать! :Ok:

----------


## Наталья Вишневая

> Наташа, ВСЕ темы - кладезь. Читаешь-читаешь (сначала голова пухнет, зато через некоторое время наступает некоторое прозрение!),


Ирена,спасибо за ответ! :flower:  Я сейчас пока как раз читаю-читаю :Aga:  и как раз на стадии когда голова пухнет))) Процесс эволюции запущен...

----------


## ненька

> Наташа, ВСЕ темы - кладезь.


Енто точно, здесь куда не зайдешь и усе...пропала как минимум на час. А Татьяна - Курочка - у нас и правда палочка-выручалочка, никогда никому не отказывает, всегда поможет и подскажет если надо, у нее есть ответ на любой вопрос.

----------


## оличка тамадолечка

А я всю темку не читала, только 6 страниц. Да,коллеги работа у нас трудная, но очень интересная. У меня тоже был отрицательный опыт. Расскажу попозже.

----------


## ирена74

Добрый вечер всем! Вчера провела юбилей (двойной - муж и жена). Вроде бы все нормально, но какая-то неудовлетворенность осталась. Гостей было 11 человек (3 - дети), возраст - 50-60 лет (взрослые, соответственно). Долго не могла раскачать, потом поняла, что им, в принципе, и так комфортно. Хотя очень напрягало выражение лица юбиляра (насупленные брови, выпяченные губы и брезгливо-снисходительный взгляд). Я к нему и так, и эдак... В результате: юбиляр (муж который), приняв достаточное количество на грудь, сделал мне комплимент: "Ирина, ты такая болтушка, как и моя жена в молодости...за что я ее и полюбил". А его сестра в конце вечера мне сказала, что такого довольного!!! она его уже давно не видела. Во-от! Всегда считала, что могу по выражению лица хоть немного догадаться, что у человека на душе...оказалось, не могу! И ведь, действительно, когда собирались, он рассыпался, как ему было хорошо на празднике. Я в нокауте была! В конце же вечера подошла сестра юбиляра (приехала с Урала, специально на юбилей) и спросила: "А что, конкурсов не будет?". Я же, по желанию именинников, построила свою программу так, чтобы не было конкурсов (но...они же у меня в загашнике есть!). Говорю, конечно, будут! А кто будет участвовать? Дама (восторженно): "Я!" и все...а вокруг тишина...и все только головой из стороны в сторону машут. Вот тут я почувствовала свой "косяк". Не рассчитала на такую активную (ОДНУ) гостью. Но потом я немного реабилитировалась: сделала душещипательный момент "Шаги  по дороге жизни за нами вслед" (огромное спасибо за идею Мане, она мне помогла ее оформить). Хороший эффект был (первый раз попробовала, боялась, что не пойдет). Поняла (когда анализировала весь праздник), что для меня достаточно сложно было работать с такой маленькой компанией (1 раз у меня такая была, поэтому опыта не было). А в конце праздника меня добила следующая ситуация: подзывает меня диджей, показывает, что со мной хотят поговорить. Рядом стоит дяденька в очках: "У Вас есть основная работа?" -спрашивает меня дяденька. Я как-то напряглась (мало ли, думаю, кто такой? не представился...вдруг какая-нибудь налоговая?!) Я отвечаю. "Муж, дети?" - следующий вопрос. Отвечаю так аккуратненько: "А с какой целью интересуетесь???" Он мне:"Работу предложить хочу". "Какую?" - опять же настороженно спрашиваю я. "Администратором в наш ресторан". А надо сказать, что ресторан-то, в принципе, не фонтан, какой-то унылый, не совсем чистый (на мой взгляд). Он ( а это оказался хозяин ресторана) решил поднять престиж и теперь меняет команду, взялся за официантов и за остальных товарищей. Я в немом удивлении...пытаюсь выяснить, откуда он меня знает (ведь во время праздников ни разу не заходил - я не первый раз там работала). На что мне показали камеру около входа и сказали, что за мной наблюдали и сделали вывод, что я им подхожу в роли администратора. Ну, я сказала, что посоветуюсь с мужем, детьми, а уж потом... Вот теперь ломаю голову: какие же качества заметил во мне ресторатор, исходя из наблюдений по ходу юбилея, чтобы сделать для себя такой вывод?! Никогда не обладала (как мне кажется) особенностями, характерными для такой работы. В результате - похихикали с мужем, дети сказали категорически - нет, на этом я и успокоилась. Решила, что моя дальнейшая карьера администратора прекратилась так и не начавшись! Вот почему мне предлагают работу, которую я не хочу? А ту, которую хочу - не предлагают, а?! Вот так я вчера плодотворно провела вечер. А-а, именинница вчера отплясывала (60 лет, прошу заметить), даже стриптиз танцевала (хорошо музыка закончилась, муж-юбиляр не до конца успел раздеться! она-то дама скромная - выше коленочек юбочку не поднимала, все намеками-намеками), а сегодня - t 39, грипп, однако, вот так.

----------


## Paracelsa

> очень напрягало выражение лица юбиляра (насупленные брови, выпяченные губы и брезгливо-снисходительный взгляд).


Вот-вот, иной раз такие "кадры" попадаются, уж и не знаешь: то ли работать дальше, то ли собирать "манатки" и убегать поскорее, а им - заказчикам - все нравится. Ну вот почему люди лишний раз показать свои эмоции стесняются?

----------


## Дамочка-на-каблучках

Можно и я расскажу о своей первой свадьбе? Начну с того, что я не волновалась. Вообще! Я даже не знаю почему. Может быть потому, что я работала бесплатно, так как невесту с женихом на встрече предупредила, что я раньше этого не делала. Потом в процессе, когда забыла папе отдать шампанское, когда молодые забыли дома бокалы, когда объявила первый танец, а невеста говорит - подожди, Жень, я переобуюсь пойду - потом нервничала. А перед свадьбой  - спокойная, как удав! Почему  свадьба должна была быть сложной для меня, как для новичка? Потому что невеста беременная и просто потеряла листочек с записями - что мне от нее нужно - я приехала в кафе, а там каравая нет, он с мамой в загс ездил, потому что пара до последнего дня не могла мне предоставить список гостей - они сами не знали - придут все приглашенные, или нет. Потому что мама жениха была с мужем моложе ее на несколько лет, папа жениха с женой алкоголической наружности, да и сам такой же))). Мамы невесты не было вообще - папа был с 24-летней новой женой-моделью, а мама закомплексовала, так мне невеста по крайней мере сказала. Потому что у моего диджея, через 20 минут первого стола сломался ноут и он оставил меня одну на сорок минут вообще без музыки, поехал домой за зарядкой. Мы готовили с невестой элегантную, ненавязчивую программу, так она хотела :Blink: . А пришлось вспоминать все то, что когда-то видела в детстве на свадьбах старших родственников, потому что мои заготовленные викторины как-то не пошли, зато бутылки обходили с завязанными глазами на ура и танцы народов мира танцевали тоже на ура. Отчим жениха нажрался, начал обниматься, мама жениха начала нервничать...НО! В конце свадьбы, когда гости начали расходиться, я вышла на перекур, пока ждала такси и ко мне подошли 8 человек гостей, жених с невестой и даже нервная мама жениха и сказали, что я умничка, и что если бы они не знали, что я первый раз веду свадьбу - в жизни не поверили бы. И денег дали! Диджей и фотограф - асы с семилетним стажем работы на свадьбах тоже похвалили.

Что я вынесла для себя после этой свадьбы? То, что импровизация и творческий подход - наше все! То, что ценарий должен быть, но и альтернатива должна быть обязательно, а для этого просто необходима какая-то база конкурсов, игр, розыгрышей. То, что публика бывает разная, и нужно уметь к любой найти подход. Ну и расслабляться не стоит - потому что в этой профессии любой блин по счету может выйти комом, независимо от меня.

----------


## KAlinchik

*Дамочка-на-каблучках*, после такого первого опыта уже ничего не страшно)))))))

----------


## Дамочка-на-каблучках

*KAlinchik*, да я и не из пугливых в принципе! Я знаю, что все смогу, когда научусь. А вот за этим я и пришла на форум)))

----------


## PAN

> за этим я и пришла


Держись... И получишь больше, чем ожидаешь... :Ok:

----------


## Саблегубик

А я первую свою свадьбу провела у родного брата. Хиии. Мне было-то 15 лет, и вообще как-то боком. (а сейчас вспоминаю, ну нафига  я на это пошла?)

Три года назад была в декрете в голове что-то щелкнуло- ооо я ведь тамада (ну, дура-дурой). Нашила костюмов, и поперлась в фирму. Проэктировала себя как "супер- пупер" (опять стыдно  :Blush2: ). Хозяйка оказалась женщиной умной, и на первом вопросе "я провалилась" (последовательность тостов). Но оказалось не все потеряно. Честно, готова в ноги ей кланятся и дифирамбы петь!

Я с ней месяц ходила на каждую свадьбу, на каждый юбилей. Потом она мне дала сказать тост, потом провести игру. И только через полтора месяца дала отвести свадьбу. Плохо не было- но сейчас таких конкурсов у меня нет. Все намного мобильней. Оглядываясь назад, понимаю что сейчас сделаю лучше. Даже свадьба месяц назад и сейчас- отличаются (кажется, что последующая почему-то лучше).

Я помню первые аплодисменты адресованные мне (блин, как первая любовь). Меня разбудили во втором часу ночи- тамада отказалась вести свадьбу (прислала письмо на электронку, не молодым, а их родственникам). Мотала бошкой пыталась проснуться. Потом мы быстро обговорилии, что молодые купили. А к обеду я была на свадьбе.

А сейчас "я зажралась". На последней свадьбе, почему-то выкриков "спасибо, молодец" не было. И даже гости подходили и говорили, что понравилось- меня не успокоили. Значит не то, что-то было. Буду стараться :)

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> гости подходили и говорили, что понравилось- меня не успокоили. Значит не то, что-то было. Буду стараться :)


Молодец - не расслабляйся!

----------


## ПИССИМИСТКА48

> По совету наших уважаемых сторожил  копирую сюда свой отчет..... может кому-то будет полезен и такой опыт.
> Ну пожалуй начну: Итак это была та самая, очень для меня важная свадьба, к которой я готовилась как к своей собственной. Кто часто бывает на форуме приблизительно уже знает с какими проблемами мне пришлось столкнуться, ведь все свои опасения я рассказывала в свадебной беседке. Но то, что произошло на свадьбе повергло меня в ужас. Начну по порядку: В зале кондиционеры то ли сломались, то ли просто отказались работать в такую жару, окна не открываются, одним словом дышать было не чем. Молодые, явились на полтора часа раньше в 15.30 (устали кататься), на мой вопрос что делать и как же основная масса гостей, в том числе горячее, которое планировалось подаваться в 18.00 родители молодых сказали: "это их проблемы-надо начинать". Хорошее начало не правда ли? Соответственно кухня в шоке, я тоже особо не в восторге, но что поделаешь. Вся молодежь была уже в очень хорошем состоянии, они ввалились в зал с криками " ТАГИЛЛЛЛЛЛЛЛЛЛЛ" , кое как расселись, (молодые были в уборной) смотрю на стол, а мамы жениха нет!!!! Выбегаю на улицу, она глушит коктейль и говорит, что будет ждать какую-то подругу, мол начинайте без нее.... У меня волосы дыбом встали, я ей объясняю, что родители-это обязательно..... короче она так и не пришла. Уже после первого тоста молодняк повалил курить(я в это время свадебные приметы рассказывала), решила не обращать внимание и все таки поднять тост за родителей ( соответственно невесты). Кое как дотянули до тоста за любовь, объявила первый танец, раздала хлопушки, шары и мыльные пузыри, так эти уроды стали хлопать хлопушки друг на друга, и лопать шарики, абсолютно не обращая внимания на молодых. После состоялся продолжительный перекур, что дало мне время прийти в себя от всего происходящего. Дальше хуже, тостов ни кто не ждал, все пили когда захочется, причем не то что было на столе, а уже из бара (коктейли, пиво), жених решил с друзьями уйти в магазин (так как не было тех сигарет, которые он курит) его не было минут 30. Здесь я решила устроить соревнование между столами (песни со словом невеста,свадьба), короче как то потянули время. 4 тост за жениха, затем лотерея, поцелуйная академия,вообщем за столом пыталась занять каждую минуту, чтобы хотя бы чуть чуть перестали пить. затем стали строить паровоз, ручеек, и все подвижные игры, так они умудрялись с бокалами бегать и прыгать, пока и не разбили на танцполе пару штук. Украли туфлю,на что жених сказал: Пусть посидит разутая,а мы с пацанами пока потанцуем. Похититель не давал о себе знать долгое время на мои вопросы кто это сделал, ответа я так и не получила, и я решила его выдумать(похитителя). Провела пару конкурсов, а так как туфлю мы так и не нашли -пошла на хитрость: У невесты была сменная пара. Я взяла золотой маркер (им можно по телу рисовать) и перекрасила белые босоножки в золотые, и вынесла их со словами, что с этого дня, наша невеста вся будет ходить в золоте, и девичья туфли нам не нужны. Бедная девочка уже готова была разреветься и кинулась меня целовать со словами благодарности. Мать невесты, видя весь этот беспредел начала пить без остановки и к концу свадьбы все таки дала волю чувствам : Крича на весь зал, доченька пойдем домой, зачем тебе все это надо.....Оператор(видавший виды дяденька) предложил мне оставить все и уйти, со словами ни какие деньги не стоят такого вот свинства. Не кривя душой, скажу, что руки у меня и правда опустились, слезы подступали от своего бессилия, но я решила довести до конца. Мать жениха все таки дождалась подругу, и все ее внимание было уделено только ей....дамочки отрывались по полной, несмотря на это я сделала и обряд породнения и душераздирающий наказ """ПЬЯНОЙ"""" СВЕКРОВИ. Короче старалась внести хоть каплю романтики. Жених совсем не обращал внимания на невесту, (она на 6 месяце беременности). Гости заняли места (под шумок успела их нарядить) стали требовать,чтобы тамада выпила и станцевала-выход из такой ситуации как то сразу родился (хотя признаюсь было ужасно обидно, от такого обращения) произнесла душераздирающий тост за гостей, сказала,что тамада пьет за них стоя, а танцевать без их поддержки я вообще не смогу,объявила любимым танцем Ламбаду, все поддержали, а я облегченно вздохнула. Кое-как дотянули до 22.00, разговаривать к тому времени могла только половина гостей, вынесли торт, и один урод когда шел за своим куском(это была его инициатива, остановить его не смогла) на него упал (тут мои нервы окончательно сдали). Всем почему-то это показалось очень забавным, тогда я решила, что торт мы будем есть все одновременно (попросила всех взять свои ложечки и выйти в центр-торт стоял в середине зала) Включили веселую музыку и эти свиньи как дети радовались. Очаг как ни странно был очень кстати (хотя уже была мысль от него отказаться) Пьяные мамаши наконец то успокоились и обняли друг друга, гости со свечами перестали прыгать как обезьяны, а муж наконец то увидел свою невесту. После всего , салют, хоровод и мои слова благодарности..... Когда диджей начал выключать музыку, в него полетел бокал...... а мне один товарищ кинул 5000 рублей, со словами, давай развлекай нас дальше.....Вообщем я еще раз попрощалась и буквально пулей вылетела от туда.
> 
> Как вам фильм ужасов???? Конечно словами всего не передать, но я хочу вот что сказать. Девочки, пройдя весь этот кошмар могу сказать одно-выход есть из любой ситуации, только надо быть уверенной в своих силах и понимать, что далеко не все зависит от нас. И раз мы выбрали эту работу-должны всегда и при любых обстоятельствах делать праздник!!!!


Какойкласс!!У мене через одну свадьбу так!!Тому я и пью

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Какойкласс!!


Ага)))))))))))




> У мене через одну свадьбу так!!


Это уже НЕ ЕСТЬ ХОРОШО, что то нужно переосмыслить, поменять...........




> Тому я и пью


Алкоголизм не излечим! По себе знаю :Taunt:

----------


## ПИССИМИСТКА48

> Ага)))))))))))
> 
> 
> Это уже НЕ ЕСТЬ ХОРОШО, что то нужно переосмыслить, поменять...........
> 
> 
> Алкоголизм не излечим! По себе знаю


я извиняюсь я тут не давно ия честна бывають свайбы колы я не пью але це дуже ридко!

----------


## Mr.Positive

Бобрый день всем форумчанам :Smile3: Наконец-то появилось времечко,чтоб написать хоть что-то о себе и влиться в коллектив :Vishenka 21: .На данный момент я постигаю азы такой прекрасной профессии как ведущий торжеств/мероприятий(хотя,по моему мнению,это больше призвание). Итак,мой дебют состоялся еще в школе-тогда мне довелось провести напару с прекрасной девушкой последний звонок для своего выпуска.Мероприятие прошло на ура,но в планах стать ведущим тогда не было.Да и голова была занята выбором ВУЗа.Собственно,лишь через несколько лет я вновь взял в руки микрофон.Тогда мне предложили провести праздник в моём университете.Я,вспомнив свой успех,благополучно согласился.После проведения меня вновь ждали положительные отзывы.Практически все в моём окружении говорили,что меня будет ждать успех на этом поприще.Тогда-то я понял,что мне следует двигаться именно в этом направлении. Пока в моём багаже нет ни одной целиком проведённой свадьбы,но это временный недостаток,который я собираюсь исправить в ближайшем будущем :Smile3: На данный момент нарабатываю материал и ищу свой стиль ведения и общения с публикой :Smile3:

----------


## Надежда Бабкина

Как это было...прямо какая то ностальгия,все началось с маминого звонка, доча, тут тебя просят юбилей провести, через недельку, вот то самое о чем я последнее время мечтаю, и тут оп и шанс выпадает, конечно я согласилась, вот на днях разбирала свои кипы бумаг и нашла первый сценарий юбилея)))вот это реликвия, все что я сейчас называю баяном было представлено в моем сценарии, это и длинные стихи и непонятные конкурсы, не понимаю, почему мне тогда все нравилось, ну та вооот приехала за чс, разложилась, какие там супер костюмы)))))мамины юбки родом из 90-х)))какие то платки)ну короче барахла я с собой набрала мама не горюй)))все треки записала на диск, ну я же не догадывалсь, что музыкальному центру все равно под какими я их номерами записала, он их проигрывал, так, как ему хотелось, сами понимаете какая каша получилась, ну кое как дотянула до конца, гости остались довольны, затем через недельку пригласили на второй юбилей, тоже все прошло хорошо, ну как хорошо людям понравилось, а если сейчас смотреть, то конечно извините за выражение пипец полный)потом я поняла, что мне нужен  микрофон)ноутбук у меня был, я то думала подключил ноутбук к колонкам от центра и микрофон работает, кто ж тогда знал, что еще и микшер нужен...)))))ну значит 3-ий юбилей я отработала надрывая голос, глядя на новенький микрофон лежащий в коробке)вот долгожданный звонок, свадьба, так просто через 3 дня после того как я вывесила объявление в интернете, но тогда я еще не догадывалась, во что превратится, а точнее во что я превратила свадьбу молодых. ну начнем с того, что  я не успевала не с музыкальным оформлением, да и костюмы не были поглажены, оооо что то я забежала вперед, купив колонки, микшер)))теперь то я уже знала для чего он мне нужен, я не купила переходничек от ноубука  микшеру, ну ничего, мне его доставили из дома - который находится за 220 км, от города)ну так вот вернусь к неглаженым костюмам, у меня умирает утюг...это был первый удар, потом все музыкальное сопровождение, куда делось, а интернет от мегафона не мог мне все скачать...ну ад на этом не закончился, субботнее утро я спешу на рынок докупить все, что еще не купила, потом домой, за 10 минут привожу себя в порядок, с горем напополам вынесли тяжеленные ерасовские колонки, сел выдохнула, первую свадьбу работала с подружкой, ни я ни она конечно тогда не знали, что и куда нужно "засунуть" что бы все стало работать...официант со 101 тычка подключил, выдохнула, ну вот банкет, от волнения забыла что невеста оставила свою фамилию и тут Остапа понесло, давай те выпьем за общую фамилию, представляете, как на меня смотрели гости)))дальше было круче, жених пил со своими друзьями, а невеста хотел играть с тремя подружками, но в тот момент, я еще не имела опыта, поэтому результат был плачевный. Когда я  приехала домой, хотелось просто реветь навзрыд, от физической усталости, от морального истощения, впервые у меня в жизни был провал. я испортила праздник молодым...но я не могла взять и отказаться от того о чем мечтала, да ведь впереди была свадьба у моих знакомых...до сих пор не понимаю, почему была такая уверенная в себе...начала работать с диджеем, на вторую свадьбу мы опоздали, представляете начало, все приехали в ресторан, а ведущей нет...это уже провал, в тот день я начала пить успокоительные, в голове были мысли еще пару таких свадеб и ты просто загонишь себя в могилу...опоздание тоже не стало самым страшным, тут оказалось мой диджей забыл флешку с музыкой, он мне говорит, Надя пока поздравляют, я поеду тут не далеко и привезу, его нет 10, 15,20, 60 минут, у него просто кончился бензин и он ждал знакомого с другого конца города...ну вот полный провал и позор...свадьбу закончила...приехав домой начала все раскладывать по полочкам, где что не так, тяжело было, я была одна мне не у кого было спросить...3-я свадьба, ну наконец то, проанализировав все свои дыры, я сделал все на 5 с плюсом!!!и вот долгожданная благодарность от молодых, как долго я к тому шла, сколько было пережито, сколько успокоительных было выпито, но я смогла. И сейчас глядя на то что я имею сейчас и то что было, сравнив как можно уйти с мероприятия с позором, когда не хочется даже поднять глаз или когда разбирают визитки и на руках тебя несут до машины, как раньше было стыдно произносить свою фамилию и имя, и сейчас ты с гордостью представляешь себя. Я все на себе прочувствовала, как это быть на дне...пишу и прямо слезы на глазах, а ведь благодарить нужно моих родителей, они верили в меня и пусть не сразу, но все таки я смогла добиться своих маленьких вершинок)вот такой мой первый опыт...

----------


## Viktorinochka

> Ну и ещё куча-куча к себе придирок... уж не знаю, успокаивал ли меня муж или это действительно была правда, но мне он сказал : Это тяжёлая компания, вот и всё.  Правда, кода мы уезжали, на выходе девочки нас поблагодарили за вечер, ну чтож, надеюсь, что им и правда понравилось


Не люблю я корпоративы. После нескольких не совсем удачных стала относиться довольно капризно к таким праздникам. Берусь не за все, расспрашиваю подробно и вдумчиво о компании, прежде чем взять заказ.  :Smile3: 



> В разгар праздника спросила у некоторых как вечер, (мне как начинающему ведущему это важно знать), сказали хорошо. Но когда в конце мы стали собираться, и в коридоре я решила узнать у самого "начальства" услышала следующее "ГО---НО, ничего хорошего"....


Не расстраивайтесь. Да простят меня коллеги по педагогическому призванию:-)))), но в сфере образования очень много людей, которые не знают слов "спасибо", "хорошо", "молодец", "хорошая работа"... К начальству это относится в первую очередь, что странно. Часто наблюдаю этот момент, знаю о чем говорю. Так что Вы примите к сведению и держите выше голову. :Derisive: 
К слову. У меня на днях был детский праздник. Дети - родители. Мама одна была, педагог. Смотрела на меня, молодую да раннюю с замечательно - ядовитой смесью недоумения и презрения. Так вот в конце, дети меня обнимают - целуют - провожают. Мамы "спасибкают", все смеются - прощаются. Говорю этой маме "До свидания". А она демонстративно отвернулась. Мне было искренне смешно.  :Aga: Так что верьте в свои силы! И не спрашивайте у гостей, понравилось или нет. Умный человек, если ему есть что сказать, подойдет и поблагодарит, если компетентен - посоветует, а если сказать нечего - промолчит. 



> кто оказался самым недовольным стояли рядом и громко обсуждали, что можно было и лучше найти и денег бы меньше заплатили


Разве можно назвать умными и воспитанными людей, которые позволяют себе такое поведение? Вот и зачем Вам мнение таких "специалистов"? Удачи Вам и творческого вдохновения!!!

----------


## Саблегубик

> Не люблю я корпоративы


Я тоже не люблю. Такое ощущение, что люди там другие.  :Blink:  Один круче другого. С начала года ни одного не взяла, и не жалею. Нервы целее, а то потом неделю сидишь и думаешь то ли я их не поняла, то ли они меня, то ли все было хорошо, и я себя накручиваю. 




> Разве можно назвать умными и воспитанными людей, которые позволяют себе такое поведение?


Просто люди захотели обидеть- они это и сделали. Елки, ну не застрахованы мы от этого.

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

> Я тоже не люблю. Такое ощущение, что люди там другие.  Один круче другого. С начала года ни одного не взяла, и не жалею. Нервы целее, а то потом неделю сидишь и думаешь то ли я их не поняла, то ли они меня, то ли все было хорошо, и я себя накручиваю.


так учись не накручивать :Smile3: Корпоратив-мероприятие другого плана.Это не свадьба.Там люди отдыхают,при чем отдыхают без жен,мужей,детей,родителей и тд.На этом и сыграйте!
Я корпоративы люблю!Кстати,полюбила их после общения с Линой М.У нее целая тема отведена копоративам.

----------


## Саблегубик

> так учись не накручиватьКорпоратив-мероприятие другого плана.Это не свадьба.Там люди отдыхают,при чем отдыхают без жен,мужей,детей,родителей и тд.На этом и сыграйте!


Кать, я люблю сама балдеть с гостями. А на корпоративах чувствуется отчуждение. Я отработала НГ корпоративы (хоть и по деньгам не обидно) но я люблю работать с полной отдачей и себя и от гостей.
Как-то так.  :Aga:

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

> Кать, я люблю сама балдеть с гостями.


Наташ,я тоже раньше придерживалась такой позиции.Но потом для себя решила,что это позиция любителя!Если я позиционирую себя как профессионал и это моя РАБОТА,то не всегда я должна получать от нее такое удовольствие.
Конечно,приятно балдеть!Но вдвойне приятно,когда чувствуешь,что гости НЕ ТВОИ,тебе с ними тяжело.Но по итогу видишь и слышишь их благодарность,вот это реальный кайф!
А корпоративы и правда другой мир.Как писала выше,с корейцами мне тяжело работать.Но если позовут,пойду.И дело не в деньгах!А в возможности профессионального роста!Мы растем на сложных мероприятиях,а не на тех,где балдеем!

----------


## ненька

> Я корпоративы люблю!


Я тоже (там еще премиальные выдают :Aga: ). Поэтому полюби корпоративы - и они ответят тебе взаимностью!!!

----------


## Дамочка-на-каблучках

Итак, у меня прошла еще одна свадьба! Мне было очень тяжело - публика попалась совсем неподъемная - и на конкурсы и на танцы и на общение я их вызывала огромными усилиями. Вплоть до того, что присоединялась к танцам в качестве аниматора - смотрели, повторяли, потом через несколько движений потихоньку уходила, а они сами плясали))))). Придумала блок для супружеских пар - назвала Мастер-класс для молодеженов - "Семейная жизнь. Будни". Вызываю пары по принципу - кто сколько лет женат - на свадьбе была только одна пара неженатая - никто не выходит, ладно, думаю, другим путем пойдем - прошу выйти сюда мужчину, который любит свою жену - выходит ОДИН! я в шоке, но потом жены начали вытаскивать мужей - спасибо огромное гостьям за проявленную солидарность))). Потом прошу выйти пару, которая желает счастья молодым - две вышли))). Короче с горем пополам пять пар насобирала. Хорошо хоть участвовали не так, как выходили)))). 

Переодевания. Насколько я не люблю такие блоки на свадьбах - прошли на ура, но опять же - уговаривала людей поучаствовать - только две барышни попались такие, которые с радостья - Я!

За столом на ура прошли кричалки и угадывание фильмов по фразам и музыке))). Старо, знаю, но прошло на отлично. К тому же я эти викторинки перемешала с представлялкой своей и тостами - замечательно на мой взгляд вышло. Выручили очень купленные на случай атомной войны дипломы (тещи, тестя и т.д.) - на них оказались такие здоровские тексты - гости аплодировали и смеялись! Почему я себе их не записала - ума не приложу, надеюсь найду еще такие же.

Очень зрелищным получился финал - я слепила торт, очаг и стенку Ильича в один блок - у меня время было ограничено - невеста попросила закончить все эти моменты, пока фотографы не ушли - *отдельное спасибо уважаемому Ильичу за такую красоту.* Я увидела случайно стенку на ютубе, даже не заморачиваясь о создателе, а потом нашла форум и нашла автора - респект и уважуха - у меня половина женщин рыдали,так расстрогались!

----------


## Дамочка-на-каблучках

Моя работа над ошибками))). 

1. Забалтывалась - два раза один гость прерывал меня и просил выпить))). Возможно ему просто выпить хотелось, чаще, чем следовало, но тем не менее...
2. Реквизит для конкурсов готовила, а призы - нет - потом приходилось искать участников в зале, чтобы вручить приз))). В следующий раз придумаю какое-то хранилище для призов, чтобы в руки можно было взять.
3. Разочек поимпровизировала, забыв предупредить диджея))). Ругался))).

Мои достижения))).

1. Говорила значительно чище, чем в прошлый раз.
2. Теперь с неподъемной публикой справиться могу.
3. Микрофон мне не мешал))))). На предыдущих свадьбах хотелось его выкинуть - он мои руки занимал)))))))).

Подводя итоги, скажу, что могу поставить себе твердую четверку по пятибальной шкале. Разумеется, еще учиться и учиться, но толк из меня будет - уверена. Очень довольны остались молодожены и их родители. А некоторые гости, сотрудники моей кумы, котрая мне собственно и свадьбу эту сосватала, уже рассказали ей насколько все было здорово. Она только что позвонила и поздравила меня с очередной удачей!  Вот так как то...

----------


## Дамочка-на-каблучках

> Но вдвойне приятно,когда чувствуешь,что гости НЕ ТВОИ,тебе с ними тяжело.Но по итогу видишь и слышишь их благодарность,вот это реальный кайф!


Это как раз о моей последней свадьбе! :Smile3:

----------


## Светлая Лань

Как вам фильм ужасов???? Конечно словами всего не передать, но я хочу вот что сказать. Девочки, пройдя весь этот кошмар могу сказать одно-выход есть из любой ситуации, только надо быть уверенной в своих силах и понимать, что далеко не все зависит от нас. И раз мы выбрали эту работу-должны всегда и при любых обстоятельствах делать праздник!!!![/QUOTE]

Да уж! Было и у меня нечто подобное! Невесту украли и вообще из кафе увели почти за квартал, требовали, чтобы вся свадьба туда пришла.... Свекровь в конце этого кошмара заявила: "Слушай, хватит твоих конкурсов! Дай нам попиться!" Но самое противное, что вот уже сколько времени с той свадьбы прошло, а я до сих пор самоедством занимаюсь - мол, не смогла справиться со своей задачей.... Прекрасно понимаю, что провела по максимуму, насколько позволил контингент... Полностью с Вами согласна, что надо быть в себе увереннее!

----------


## Ольчик Умница

> Реквизит для конкурсов готовила, а призы - нет - потом приходилось искать участников в зале, чтобы вручить приз))). В следующий раз придумаю какое-то хранилище для призов, чтобы в руки можно было взять.


Поступай проще: вручи "мешок" с призами одной из свах. Как только конкурс закончился, объявляешь: "Призы в студию" и не заморачиваешься. Я так стала поступать после того, как мне сделали замечание, что призы не те не тем людям раздала... :Blink:  Я что, знала, кому что планировалось?
А теперь все это не мои проблемы :Grin:

----------


## Дамочка-на-каблучках

*Ольчик Умница*, а сваха это кто? У нас сватами называют родителей невесты и жениха по отношению друг к другу... Можно просто выбрать в начале вечера казначея что-ли сегодняшнего праздника ( по согласованию с молодыми) и поручить ему заведовать всеми призами...

----------


## Ольчик Умница

> а сваха это кто?


Сваха - это тетенька, которая в давние времена находила парням и девушкам спутников жизни. :Grin: 
У нас принято, что с каждой стороны - сваха и сват (как правило, это близкие друзья или родственники родителей молодых). Именно они собирают дары и ведут их (даров) подсчет. А если молодые решают, что дары будут в европейском стиле и сватов на свадьбе нет, то вручаю призы какой-нибудь активной тетеньке

----------


## Анна1984

а у меня вопрос-они заплатили за свадьбу в итоге?

----------


## Дамочка-на-каблучках

*Ольчик Умница*, нет, у нас такого нет. У нас подрки иногда крестные собирают, иногда свидетели - если не по европейски.




> а у меня вопрос-они заплатили за свадьбу в итоге?


Мне вопрос? Если мне - то да, конечно, заплатили. А почему бы они не должны были заплатить? Гости у них хоть и тяжелые были, но я их смогла расшевелить)))

----------


## Анна1984

вопрос s 181 был, но все равно спасибо!

Михина Елена, согласна с вами полностью по поводу успеха мероприятия, и по поводу сценария тоже

----------


## Саблегубик

Попробую пока без фото отчитаться  :Blush2:  Отчет о трех мероприятиях сразу, и анализ: где плохо а где отлично  :Smile3: 
Свадьба у пары прожившей уже 17лет. (сейчас вспоминая, думаю. что было хорошо, но на свадьбе...). Я точно для себя уяснила- никаких печатных, бумажных, писанных текстов! Ошибка была на третем тосте- кричалке, я никогда ее не использовала, а тут: дай удивлю(!) сама удивилась- либо хорошо сказать и чувствовать зал, чем хорошо читать и не встречаться глазами.  :Tu:  Перенесла зажжение семейного очага в самый конец праздника. Задумка была: выходят ангелы (дети Жи Н) выносят две свечи, молодые стоят в сердце из лепестков. Первое мое недоумение было, когда лепестки роз "сбежали" с подоконника- куда? никто не видел, никто не знал. Ладно.
Под красивые слова выходят ангелы, но как я их не предупреждала- идти медленно под музыку и слова, встать рядом с родителями- дети одним словом, пролетели, отдали, встали и кричат "Мы забыли, что дальше".  :Blink: 
Очень классно прошла серенада под балконом от жениха. Никогда не делала "путешествие по странам"- тоже отлично! Но больше никогда, ни одному гостю не дам напечатанный текст  :Nono:  Выпендрилась с холостой жизнью. 
На следующий день был юбилей. В зале очень мало места, игры почти все сидячии. Опять повторюсь, была серенада для юбилярши под балконом. прошло великолепно! Подари цветок юбилярше под разные виды лезгинки- тоже прекрасно. Использовала для игр манок "Кто из мужчин, как вы считаете, Инна Васильевна, самый....(по ситуации). Никто не отказывался.
На следующей свадьбе, серенада не пошла! Почему? Понять не могу. Возможно "цветочки" были заторможенные, возможно я не так объяснила. Но они бегали как шизанутые вокруг балкона  :Vah:  Прочитав на форуме, про выпить за тех кого нет с нами. Как по заказу, была готова- у жениха умер отец и он решил сказать за него тост, благо не я это делала(!) у всех слезы-сопли. Я взяла микрофон и ободряюще "А мы продолжаем, и следующая композиция для вашего настроения". Ох, и благо я акцент ни на чем не сделала. 
Еще вспомнила. Встречаем молодых, вход в столовую с торца. Жених звонит и говорит, чтобы встречали с главного входа, мы все выстроились- ждем-с. тут звонит "а где все?". Передумали они ЁЁЁ! Несемся галопом, через все здание, прошу молодых "подождать", выстраиваемся. Ну, и встреча началась. На этой свадьбе было все хорошо. Удовольствие  я получила! Для себя я уже давно подметила- щеки от смеха болят- праздник удался.  :Vishenka 33:   :Vishenka 33:   :Vishenka 33:  Это всем вам!!!
пс Так, кратенько  :Blush2:

----------


## Курица

> Попробую пока без фото отчитаться


Спасибо, Наташа, что ты ПРАВИЛЬНО прочла название темы.И правильно приглашаешь к диалогу - обсуждению: КАК это было и что можно исправить.
 Ведь у умных людей давно подмечено:опыт-сын ошибок трудных...(помните Пушкина?))))

А то в последнее время эта темка как-то плавно видоизменилась в болталку.

думаю, что с твоего почина и встанет наш "бронепоезд" на верные рельсы.
Итак...поехали!!! :Vishenka 25: 




> Я точно для себя уяснила- никаких печатных, бумажных, писанных текстов!


вопрос: для кого? для ведущей? а почему? если кричалка-то её на первое время, пока от зубов не будет отскакивать, можно КРУПНО набрать на четвертинке листка А4, наклеить этот листок на красивую открытку свадебную, и не будешь ты от людей листком закрываться, и эстетично, и крупный текст в глаза сам полезет...не стоит так категорично писать,п.ч. никогда не говори никогда(ИМХО)



> молодые стоят в сердце из лепестков. Первое мое недоумение было, когда лепестки роз "сбежали" с подоконника- куда? никто не видел, никто не знал.


а...стесняюсь спросить? Детки на свадьбе были? Не с них ли спрос? Эти "ангелочки" столько всего могут натворить :Vah: , что не только лепестков в нужный момент недосчитаешься...Возьми себе за правило:подальше положишь-поближе возьмёшь! :Yes4: 



> как я их не предупреждала- идти медленно под музыку и слова, встать рядом с родителями- *дети одним словом*


сама и ответила...ДЕТИ и КОНЕЦ праздника...чего ты хотела?Чудес не бывает!!



> Но больше никогда, ни одному гостю не дам напечатанный текст


смотри мою фразу чуть выше :Taunt: 



> Выпендрилась с холостой жизнью.


расшифруй...я не умею читать между строк :Meeting: 



> На следующей свадьбе, серенада не пошла! Почему? Понять не могу. Возможно "цветочки" были заторможенные, возможно я не так объяснила. Но они бегали как шизанутые вокруг балкона


а возможно, и то, и другое. бывает, не те люди на роли выбраны, и всё...завалишь хорошую фишку...увы, умение правильно выбирать действующих лиц-тоже приходит с опытом...а опыт -см. выше :Taunt: 




> Встречаем молодых, вход в столовую с торца. Жених звонит и говорит, чтобы встречали с главного входа, мы все выстроились- ждем-с. тут звонит "а где все?". Передумали они ЁЁЁ! Несемся галопом, через все здание, прошу молодых "подождать", выстраиваемся.


значит, упустила где-то...НЕСТРОГИМ голосом договорилась с молодыми, требуй в точности исполнять то, о чем был договор, а иначе так и будешь носиться галопом :Yahoo: 

Но в общем и целом-то-ХОРОШО, а, Наташ???



> Удовольствие  я получила!


А мы-то какое удовольствие от твоего отчёта получили!!!

Спасибо!! 
Пиши ещё...
И  :Blush2:  фото бы показала. а???

----------


## Саблегубик

> расшифруй...я не умею читать между строк


Сделала Холостую жизнь, для жениха. Приходит жалится "покинул, бросил". Слова дала заранее, но как-то не очень прочитал. Вот.




> а возможно, и то, и другое. бывает, не те люди на роли выбраны, и всё...завалишь хорошую фишку...увы, умение правильно выбирать действующих лиц-тоже приходит с опытом...а опыт -см. выше


Вообще, у меня тактика задействовать всех гостей на празднике, чтобы не отсиживались. Вроде ничего сложного- ну не шмогла я- не шмогла  :Yahoo: 




> НЕСТРОГИМ голосом


Засмеялась. Да не со мной он говорил- со своей мамО.



> Но в общем и целом-то-ХОРОШО, а, Наташ???


Да, Татьян. Анализируя все осталась довольна. Где-то было тяжелее, где-то легче. Но с установкой "так было задуманно" всё хорошо.




> И  фото бы показала. а


Завтра к вечеру выложу. Я скинула что-то только катание в ноут (по секрету я не дома  :Taunt: )

----------


## Курица

> (по секрету я не дома )


(шёпотом): "У любовникааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааа???" :041: 

Тогда жду до завтра... :049: 



> Вообще, у меня тактика задействовать всех гостей на празднике, чтобы не отсиживались.


неа...в корне неверная тактика...ВСЕ никогда не выйдут...даже по теории вероятности-характерологические особенности не берешь во внимание,Наташ...кто-то с заниженной самооценкой(что люди скажут, если я буду скакать, или роль играть или петь...), кто-то тоЛЬСтой себе кажется, кто-то уже ринял на грудь столько, что ...ик...счас спою...а на ногах не держится... Так что забей на это...ВСЕХ не надо. Бери тех, кто ХОЧЕТ. Это-правильная тактика.
Скажи, Катенька О., я права? ты же читала :Vishenka 30:  Наташин отчёт, я вижу через монитор! :Grin:

----------


## Саблегубик

> (шёпотом): "У любовникааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааа???"


Ну, вы ващеееее! Громко НА РАБОТЕ Я! Ну, по сменам я работаю помимо тамадейства. 



> кто-то с заниженной самооценкой


Кста, на юбилее такая фигулина и произошла. Я его одела в аэрокостюм, а мне "Я не клоун. Снимайте". А по плану было, вышел оттанцевал, ушел посылку взял, вернулся, вроде как кто-то подкинул. А там подарок от аиста. Ну, и ладно. Я молодому отомстила. Подарила ему "свою тарелку".
Тоже в тему получилось.
Еще заметила, что конкурсов для дам- вот чтоб зажигательных, всего один. Пока ничего не могу придумать.

----------


## Курица

> Ну, вы ващеееее!


 :Blush2: я не вообще...я в обществе :Girl Blum2: 
ГРОМКО:В обществе "Защиты мужей! :Yahoo:  Я бдю! :Taunt: 




> Кста, на юбилее такая фигулина и произошла.


дык... :Derisive: а я о чём..."Я много жил, я много видел!Верь мне,девочка!" (голосом Фирса из "Вишнёвого сада)))))



> Ну, и ладно. Я молодому отомстила. Подарила ему "свою тарелку".


да ты чё? Свою тарелкуууу? А сама теперь как телек смотреть будешь? Без тарелки-то? :023: 



> Кста


Кста...я тя от работы -то...не оч отрываю?

----------


## Саблегубик

> Кста...я тя от работы -то...не оч отрываю?


 Нет, я тут одна всю ночь с тырнетом играюсь.




> да ты чё? Свою тарелкуууу? А сама теперь как телек смотреть будешь? Без тарелки-то?


Это флуд, правда?
Глазом, где-то зацепилась- использовать не собиралась (и вообще я больше читаю). Если на празднике кто-то очень сУрьезный сидит, подходишь к нему "Я смотрю вы будто не в своей тарелке? Как вас зовут? Дима?" (реквизит тарелка пласт. и маркер) пишу "Дима" на тарелке. Прошу встать, ложу тарелку на стул "Присаживайтесь, с этого момента вы в своей тарелке".




> Я бдю!


Дома бдят, тут бдЮт!

----------


## Курица

> Если на празднике кто-то очень сУрьезный сидит, подходишь к нему "Я смотрю вы будто не в своей тарелке? Как вас зовут? Дима?" (реквизит тарелка пласт. и маркер) пишу "Дима" на тарелке. Прошу встать, ложу тарелку на стул "Присаживайтесь, с этого момента вы в своей тарелке".


Класс! :Ok: 



> Дома бдят, тут бдЮт!


Дык...у нас не забалуешь! :Ok:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

*Саблегубик*, 
*Курица*, 
У вас, девочки - потрясающий диалог получился!
И действительно:




> правильно приглашаешь к диалогу - обсуждению: КАК это было и что можно исправить.
> Ведь у умных людей давно подмечено:опыт-сын ошибок трудных...(помните Пушкина?))))
> 
> А то в последнее время эта темка как-то плавно видоизменилась в болталку.
> 
> думаю, что с твоего почина и встанет наш "бронепоезд" на верные рельсы.





> Вообще, у меня тактика задействовать всех гостей на празднике, чтобы не отсиживались.


Умничка - я так же поступаю!
Без у частным ни кто не остаётся!



> Наташин отчёт, я вижу через монитор!


Ты не представляешь, как я тебя обожаю - юмор сквозит во все свободные проёмы!"




> Если на празднике кто-то очень сУрьезный сидит, подходишь к нему "Я смотрю вы будто не в своей тарелке? Как вас зовут? Дима?" (реквизит тарелка пласт. и маркер) пишу "Дима" на тарелке. Прошу встать, ложу тарелку на стул "Присаживайтесь, с этого момента вы в своей тарелке".


 :Taunt:  прикольно)))))))))))))))




> Дома бдят, тут бдЮт!
> Дык...у нас не забалуешь!


На то мы все тут))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Саблегубик

> У вас, девочки - потрясающий диалог получился!


А то! :Taunt:   Вчера скорости на тырнете не было вообще, поэтому не исполнила обещание.
 
Это зайчики плейбойчики, свадьба была практически молодежной. "Подарок для невесты" сразу после танцулек идет конкурс- поэтому спрашивать смысл всего не надо.
Есть еще более скромный вариант- но показывать не буду.
Это балкон, фото плохие- звиняйте, покажу два варианта со свадьбы и юбилея 



просто на второй видно сами цветочки
Это ангелочки с рожками- собирали на мальчика-девочку.

париков два варианта- эти молодые рожки захотели
Молодые на последнем танце в сердце. Светло- потому что заканчивали в семь вечера- регистрация  рано была.

----------


## Анна1984

Саблегубик, про тарелку очень понравилось. А вопрос: что делать если таких гостей несколько? всем писать ?

----------


## ненька

> Саблегубик, про тарелку очень понравилось.


Это фишка Иришки Окрыленной. Почитай у нее в темке.

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

> Глазом, где-то зацепилась- использовать не собиралась (и вообще я больше читаю). Если на празднике кто-то очень сУрьезный сидит, подходишь к нему "Я смотрю вы будто не в своей тарелке? Как вас зовут? Дима?" (реквизит тарелка пласт. и маркер) пишу "Дима" на тарелке. Прошу встать, ложу тарелку на стул "Присаживайтесь, с этого момента вы в своей тарелке".


Это идея Окрыленной

----------


## Анна1984

Хочу поделиться своим проведением юбилея. Позвонила женщина возраст 55 в четверг, в пятницу отмечает юбилей на работе среди коллег, эта компания мне знакома уже с недавних пор, естественно, что конкурсы они все уже знали. Именно благодаря этому форуму нашла подходящий материал(еще раз всем огромное спасибо за ваш вклад, буду тоже стараться вносить что-то свое новое). Проводила юбилей без костюмов, потому что во-первых время поджимало а во-вторых они все их уже знают. Ну вот все вроде шло хорошо. И тут я (сто раз прокляла себя потом!!!), использовала фишку с техосмотром автомобиля(я проводила юбилей у ее зятя, и на том мероприятии ее муж присутствовал, я естественно подумала что все нормально), Ну так, вот я его вписала в этот тех паспорт( вот дура то!), она потом подходит ко мне и пришлось перевести этот номер в шутку. Что все-равно муж же был когда-то.. А так, в целом все прошло неплохо, хотя трудно очень было активизировать гостей на участие в конкурсах.

----------


## Саблегубик

*ненька*, 
*Катенька О.*, 
Спасибо, что сказали!!!
Если бы я скопировала в комп, то отметила- а так... Извинение для Окрыленной.
пс Правила знаю. И знаю, что автора фишки надо писать.  :Blush2:

----------


## Оксана Eventer66

[QUOTE=Дамочка-на-каблучках;4372730]Моя работа над ошибками))). 

2. Реквизит для конкурсов готовила, а призы - нет - потом приходилось искать участников в зале, чтобы вручить приз))). В следующий раз придумаю какое-то хранилище для призов, чтобы в руки можно было взять.


Мой совет:


По поводу подарков; чтобы решить 2 проблемы с подарками (держать в одном месте и устранить разговоры "я такой не хочу, почему ей такой, а мне другой и т.п."), я пришла к такому решению: сшила мешок для подарков, как у деда Мороза, но без снежинок. Складываю туда подарки и гости неглядя тянут себе подарок из мешка. Тут уж какие притензии - сам вытянул. Называю его чудо мешочек.

----------


## Оксана Eventer66

> Добрый вечер всем! Вчера провела юбилей (двойной - муж и жена). Вроде бы все нормально, но какая-то неудовлетворенность осталась. Гостей было 11 человек (3 - дети), возраст - 50-60 лет (взрослые, соответственно). Долго не могла раскачать, потом поняла, что им, в принципе, и так комфортно. Хотя очень напрягало выражение лица юбиляра (насупленные брови, выпяченные губы и брезгливо-снисходительный взгляд). Я к нему и так, и эдак... В результате: юбиляр (муж который), приняв достаточное количество на грудь, сделал мне комплимент: "Ирина, ты такая болтушка, как и моя жена в молодости...за что я ее и полюбил". А его сестра в конце вечера мне сказала, что такого довольного!!! она его уже давно не видела. Во-от! Всегда считала, что могу по выражению лица хоть немного догадаться, что у человека на душе...оказалось, не могу! И ведь, действительно, когда собирались, он рассыпался, как ему было хорошо на празднике. Я в нокауте была! В конце же вечера подошла сестра юбиляра (приехала с Урала, специально на юбилей) и спросила: "А что, конкурсов не будет?". Я же, по желанию именинников, построила свою программу так, чтобы не было конкурсов (но...они же у меня в загашнике есть!). Говорю, конечно, будут! А кто будет участвовать? Дама (восторженно): "Я!" и все...а вокруг тишина...и все только головой из стороны в сторону машут. Вот тут я почувствовала свой "косяк". Не рассчитала на такую активную (ОДНУ) гостью. Но потом я немного реабилитировалась: сделала душещипательный момент "Шаги  по дороге жизни за нами вслед" (огромное спасибо за идею Мане, она мне помогла ее оформить). Хороший эффект был (первый раз попробовала, боялась, что не пойдет). Поняла (когда анализировала весь праздник), что для меня достаточно сложно было работать с такой маленькой компанией (1 раз у меня такая была, поэтому опыта не было). А в конце праздника меня добила следующая ситуация: подзывает меня диджей, показывает, что со мной хотят поговорить. Рядом стоит дяденька в очках: "У Вас есть основная работа?" -спрашивает меня дяденька. Я как-то напряглась (мало ли, думаю, кто такой? не представился...вдруг какая-нибудь налоговая?!) Я отвечаю. "Муж, дети?" - следующий вопрос. Отвечаю так аккуратненько: "А с какой целью интересуетесь???" Он мне:"Работу предложить хочу". "Какую?" - опять же настороженно спрашиваю я. "Администратором в наш ресторан". А надо сказать, что ресторан-то, в принципе, не фонтан, какой-то унылый, не совсем чистый (на мой взгляд). Он ( а это оказался хозяин ресторана) решил поднять престиж и теперь меняет команду, взялся за официантов и за остальных товарищей. Я в немом удивлении...пытаюсь выяснить, откуда он меня знает (ведь во время праздников ни разу не заходил - я не первый раз там работала). На что мне показали камеру около входа и сказали, что за мной наблюдали и сделали вывод, что я им подхожу в роли администратора. Ну, я сказала, что посоветуюсь с мужем, детьми, а уж потом... Вот теперь ломаю голову: какие же качества заметил во мне ресторатор, исходя из наблюдений по ходу юбилея, чтобы сделать для себя такой вывод?! Никогда не обладала (как мне кажется) особенностями, характерными для такой работы. В результате - похихикали с мужем, дети сказали категорически - нет, на этом я и успокоилась. Решила, что моя дальнейшая карьера администратора прекратилась так и не начавшись! Вот почему мне предлагают работу, которую я не хочу? А ту, которую хочу - не предлагают, а?! Вот так я вчера плодотворно провела вечер. А-а, именинница вчера отплясывала (60 лет, прошу заметить), даже стриптиз танцевала (хорошо музыка закончилась, муж-юбиляр не до конца успел раздеться! она-то дама скромная - выше коленочек юбочку не поднимала, все намеками-намеками), а сегодня - t 39, грипп, однако, вот так.


Да, у меня тоже был юбилей на 13 человек, но хорошо, публика активная попалась. Однако, это не самый малочисленный праздник, который я проводила. Однажды меня пригласили вести новогоднюю ночь в ночной клуб, с 23 до 3 ночи. Диджей местный из артистов только стриптизерша с 3 танцами. Приезжаю я 31 декабря в клуб к 22:00, а там никого нет, кроме персонала. К 23 часам в клубе было 2 компании из 3 девочек. Новый год мы встречали в тесной женской компании из 7 человек, а диджей пришел со своей девушкой и сел с ней отдельно. Блин!!!! Я выжила из себя все непарные конкурсы. 2 часа без танцевальных пауз. Основная толпа пришла только к часу. Куча мужиков кавказской национальности, у которых не принято участвовать в конкурсах, они приходят на девочек посмотреть. А я уже все выдала из непарного, и девочки выдохлись уже, и стриптизерша опаздала. А публика орет: "Стриптиз!", мужиков 150, не соврать. Пришлось сделать стриптиз с юбкой с двумя девочками из зала (под музыку красиво снять балетную пачку), но одна девочка была шибко без тормозов, и реально разделась. Это мужиков успокоило, через полчаса приехала стриптизерша. Один номер сделала, а потом мое время закончилось, я с облегчением собираюсь домой. А мне: "А как она  будет остальные номера выходить? Её нужно объявлять, перед этим усадить всех, после её одежду собрать и занести в гриммерку. В общем надавили мне на совесть и я ещё час отработала (бесплатно). Но третий номер она всё-же без меня выходила. Потому что сил моих больше не было. Надо сказать, что хозяин клуба оказался такой жмот, что даже воду мне пришлось в баре по новогодней цене покупать. Приехала домой, домашние уехали в другой город к родне, друзья, кто праздновал, уже спать легли, по телеку ничего нет нормального, из еды 5 конфет шоколадных и мартини. Вот так. Больше я новогодние ночи не веду, хотя в этом году может быть и возмусь, только буду сама заказ искать, агенству не доверюсь.

----------


## Оксана Eventer66

> *Снежная Бела*, Да уж бывают у нашего брата злоключения. Я вот сегодня тоже хотела по дороге домой выкинуть весь реквезит в мусорку, да ди джей не дал. Теперь вот решилась отписаться сюда. Может кто что посоветует, пожурит. В общем... Корпоротив на 2 часа с воспитателями. Приехали за 15 минут до начала, все поставили и начали. Веселимся, играем, танцуем. Весь вечер держиться хорошая отмосфера. Аплодируем на конкурсах, на тостах. Танцуем очень дружненько. Даже самой на удивление понравилось, как всё сплаченно идет. Те кто по-моложе ващще зажигают, да даже те кто уже давно не молод. За два часа получается: танцевальный конкурс, 4 тоста, конкурс с "начальством", конкурс "Волшебная Палочка мыслечиталочка", танцы. Вроде все хорошо. Не очень забито, есть время пообщаться, друг друга поздравить, но при этом и не пусто.  В разгар праздника спросила у некоторых как вечер, (мне как начинающему ведущему это важно знать), сказали хорошо. Но когда в конце мы стали собираться, и в коридоре я решила узнать у самого "начальства" услышала следующее "ГО---НО, ничего хорошего"....
> Честно, я была в ступоре до самого дома. Ну как так, весь вечер веселиться, смеятся, аплодировать, танцевать, и тут ГА---НО.
> Ну что вам не понравилось, чем я вам не угодила. Когда собирали аппаратуру, кто оказался самым недовольным стояли рядом и громко обсуждали, что можно было и лучше найти и денег бы меньше заплатили. 
> В общем моя коробочка с реквезитом просто чудом осталась в машине...
> Все вроде высказалась... Теперь жду когда меня начнут "ругать".


Из своего опыта скажу: начальство не бывает давольно. Как мне однажды сказал шеф после корпоратива: если было бы плохо, то я бы тебе сказал, если молчу, то значит хорошо. Они не будут хвалить, у них по другому заточен мозг. 
Если Вам нужно по корпоративу отчитаться о настроении гостей, то обыграйте анкету, пожелания или голосование в конце праздника, и покажите шефу факт.
У моей подруги был случай (она директор по персоналу): отлично сделали корпоратив на природе, сотрудники активно участвовали в программе, еда и т.п. без проколов, но шеф сказал на общем собрании, что праздник был г.но, потому что она не смогла проследить за сотрудниками и двое удалились в лес для интимных утех. Корпоратив был на 150 человек.

----------


## himmelinka

две недели назад была свадьба в мафиозно-гангстерском стиле, людей было не очень много человек 25 примерно, всё удалось, всё получилось, фишечки разные прошли на "ура", только невеста в конце вечера, перед зажжением гигантско-красивой свечи для семейного очага, психанула на жениха и ушла, что делать - никто не знал, спасибо гостям и нам, конечно, объединились, играли, танцевали, но все-таки чувство было не из приятных, пришлось свечу эту красивую убирать. гостям ведь не будешь рассказывать, что у молодых случилось..мое скромное мнение..не надо молодым много пить..даже шампанского..особенно, когда катаются перед банкетом...особенно тяжело, когда родители уже ушли и что делать с их подарками и вещами мы не знали..потом был возврат молодожёнов, часа так через 1,5 и молодые поехали с особо жаждущими дальше праздновать..уф..мы домой с радостью..отработали..а когда фОТО СМОТРИШЬ..ВСЕ ЗДОРОВО..И МОЛОДЫЕ СВАДЬБОЙ ХВАСТАЮТСЯ.. и все говорят, как было здорово, какие они молодцы и т.д. и т.п

----------


## stella z

а не всех никогда не угодишь! в любой компании окажется человек, которому "Не знаю как. но не так". мне кажется, если сама чувствуешь, что все хорошо, осадка нет, и при прощании тебе говорят "спасибо". значит хорошо. А вообще у каждого бывают праздники, после которых думаешь: да пошло оно все!!! не хочу больше!!! никакхз денег не стоят эти нервы!!! ( у меня так было после 11 августа - уже неделю восстанавливаюсь)

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> мое скромное мнение..не надо молодым много пить..даже шампанского..


Я бы это "правило" ко всем гостям бы применил))))))
Вёл безалкогольные свадьбы - и не менее весело было, и все адекватные  :Grin:

----------


## лиликож

Ага, поймала Руслана! Спасибо, Руслан-человек позитив! Где-то наткнулась на твое обращение к гостям "как вы думаете , что самое главное для молодых на свадьбе?.. вперед молодых не вставать" и вчера на свадьбе начала им тост за гостей. По лицам поняла, что гостям приятно слышать "только вас хотели видеть...", так еще и сидели практически все. Один встал, но оправдывался, спина больная, не могу долго сидеть. Свадьба прошла отлично.
 Но одна моя ошибка все ж была. Проводила первый раз цветные танцы, все музычки нарезала современные и черный бумер (чего я его взяла - ему уж сто лет) . Еще когда ленту покупала , чуяла, что не свадебный цвет. Короче, не стали гости брать эту ленту. А музыку то включили, так сама танцевала под бумера.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Спасибо, Руслан-человек позитив!


Спасибо за комплимент  :Blush2: 
Рад, что моя информация приносит пользу)))))))
В будущем, можно в личку обращаться по различным вопросам. Всем желающим.

----------


## Анастасия Емельнова

[QUOTE=Оксана Eventer66;4401858]


> Моя работа над ошибками))). 
> 
> 2. Реквизит для конкурсов готовила, а призы - нет - потом приходилось искать участников в зале, чтобы вручить приз))). В следующий раз придумаю какое-то хранилище для призов, чтобы в руки можно было взять.
> 
> 
> Мой совет:
> 
> 
> По поводу подарков; чтобы решить 2 проблемы с подарками (держать в одном месте и устранить разговоры "я такой не хочу, почему ей такой, а мне другой и т.п."), я пришла к такому решению: сшила мешок для подарков, как у деда Мороза, но без снежинок. Складываю туда подарки и гости неглядя тянут себе подарок из мешка. Тут уж какие притензии - сам вытянул. Называю его чудо мешочек.


У меня это красивый пакетик подарочный, откуда они выбирают подарки, так наааамного проще!

----------


## Анастасия Емельнова

Делюсь наболевшим! Решилась как-о провести свадьбу (бесплатно!) своему давнему другу! Договорились что я буду в качестве гостя (!) сидеть за столом и немного направлять свадьбу, так как все свои(!) и ничего фееричного им не нужно. В итоге, за стол меня никто даже не пригласил, моему диджею даже стакан воды не поставили, На свадьбе творилось что то невообразимое, две стороны вражески были настроены друг против друга, и каждый пытался побольнее уколоть....в итоге не свадьба а мука....самый мой печальный опыт...

----------


## Лунный цветочек_85

> как-о провести свадьбу (бесплатно!) своему давнему другу


Настя, привет! А почему бесплатно? Вам необходимо набраться опыта в сфере проведения праздников? Дружеский совет: такой благотворительностью не заниматься. Я обычно делаю небольшую скидку для близких и хорошо знакомых заказчиков, но не более. Я трачу своё время, энергию, и теряю на эту дату другие заказы.




> за стол меня никто даже не пригласил, моему диджею даже стакан воды не поставили


М-да.... После одного случая, когда мне предложили стакан воды из под крана, я всегда ношу с собой 1,5 л минералочки для себя и ди-джея.




> в итоге не свадьба а мука....самый мой печальный опыт...


Настенька! Такие опыты только закаляют. У меня на последней свадьбе был всего лишь один (!) агрессивно настроенный гость, который почему-то рвался участвовать во всех конкурсах, хватал меня своими лапищами (я думала, что моё шифоновое платье затрещит по швам и на руках останутся синяки), сломал мне палку-развлекалку, подпортил реквизит, помял, порвал. Я еле сдерживалась, чтобы не настучать ему микрофоном по бестолковой голове. Все остальные воспринимали его действия как шутку, или возможно просто трусили с ним связываться. К счастью, таких моральных уродов немного. Поэтому повыше носик! Успехов, Удачи, и Позитивных гостей!

----------


## KUZJA128

Решилась как-о провести свадьбу (бесплатно!) своему давнему другу! 

А я провела только одну платную свадьбу. Она была удачной, но почему-то осадок остался какой-то неприятный.
Остальные свадьбы у меня были бесплатные для родственников, друзей, знакомых. Были очень яркие и удачные. А были неподъемные и тяжелые. Но от них легко на душе, приятно. Даже от неудачных, но бесплатных.
Это нормально? Как от такого осадка избавиться, может знает кто? Поделитесь пожалуйста!
Или может это со мной что-то не так?

----------


## KUZJA128

Прошу прощения! Что-то ссылочка на сообщение Анастасии Емельяновой у меня не получилась.

----------


## Наталья Стадник

> Это нормально? Как от такого осадка избавиться, может знает кто? Поделитесь пожалуйста!
> Или может это со мной что-то не так?


Нина, проведя сотни свадеб, могу сказать , что эмоции бывают самые разные после работы, в том числе и неприятный осадок. Получая деньги за работу, мы подтверждаем, что делаем это на профессиональном уровне, и чем выше оплата, тем выше уровень профессионализма!
А легкое неудовольствие какими-то элементами программы, сподвигают нас искать новые номера и методы  работы! Возможно, чувство неудовольствия собой в чем-то заставляет нас эволюционировать!

----------


## KUZJA128

Спасибо Вам огромное Наталья! Очень приятно получить такую поддержку! 
Долго не решалась начать общаться на форуме, но теперь понимаю, что зря! Это гораздо приятнее, чем быть "Геологом". Это одно из направлений развития.
Спасибо большое! :Vishenka 33:

----------


## Анастасия Емельнова

> Настя, привет! А почему бесплатно? Вам необходимо набраться опыта в сфере проведения праздников? Дружеский совет: такой благотворительностью не заниматься. Я обычно делаю небольшую скидку для близких и хорошо знакомых заказчиков, но не более. Я трачу своё время, энергию, и теряю на эту дату другие заказы.


Бесплатно потому что - это был очень давний друг...хотелось сделать подарок. Опыта на тот момент уже хватало. Теперь у меня правило, что даже друзьям бесплатно ничего делать не буду! Это закон! Есть система скидок "для своих" =)) И действительно такие опыты закаляют. На то он и опыт и не может быть всегда только хорошим!

----------


## Анастасия Емельнова

> Это нормально? Как от такого осадка избавиться, может знает кто? Поделитесь пожалуйста!
> Или может это со мной что-то не так?


 Привет! =) У меня опыт значительно не большой - всего три года. Но тоже бывало раньше попадались свадьбы какие-то неподъемные. И постоянно преследовало ощущение что я где-то не дотягиваю! В первый год работы даже хотелось после одной свадьбы бросить всё. Думала не получится, но одна из остей оказалась тамада со стажем, она меня и успокоила. Объяснила что публика бывает разная и поэтому готовым надо быть ко всему.  Подсказала какой подход к кому нужен. И ее советы для меня стали прорывом в новый уровень ведения свадеб!

----------


## KUZJA128

Спасибо Вам огромное Анастасия за вашу поддержку!  :Vishenka 33: 
Очень сложно бывает порой именно морально. Наверное потому что вкладываю душу в каждый праздник. Но не всегда понимаешь, понравилось людям или нет. 
Бывает, что подходят, благодарят от души, но во время торжества никаких эмоций не выражают. Наверное к этому нужно привыкнуть.

----------


## KUZJA128

Сделала для себя интересное открытие! Конечно опыт ведущего - не мало важный пункт профессионализма, но еще важнее следовать в ногу со временем, развиваться в своей сфере деятельности.
Буквально вчера была на свадьбе гостем. Свадьба проходила в небольшом поселке, и ведущей была очень известная там женщина, которая считается одной из лучших! У меня даже возникло ощущение, что она тоже общается на ИНКУ, ну или по крайней мере читает его. 
На всречу молодых у нее была "радуга", а на второй день зонтик с лентами. Но как-то все пресно. Без души. Конкурсы по большей части старенькие, бородатые. Осталось впечатление, что ведущая в праздник не влилась, как будто со стороны посмотрела. 
А больше всего поразила одна фраза, которая, думаю, не только мне показалась не корректной!
Перед одним из конкурсов ведущая задала вопрос, что-то типа: "Сколько молодые будут жить вместе? Сколько мы им пожелаем?". Началась дискуссия и один из гостей решил блестнуть интеллектом и стал рассказывать, что зафиксирован долгожитель, которому сейчас 116 лет. 
Чтобы не затянуть все это дело, ведущая перевела внимание на себя и вместо того чтобы поблагодарить любознательного гостя за информацию, сказала буквально следующее: "Пока ты все это нам будешь рассказывать уже эти 100 лет и пройдут!"
Я считаю, что это не смешно и крайне не одыкватно!
Это что же получается? Если ты супер профессионал и за спиной сотни свадеб, так и не нужно следить за тем что и как говоришь? Может я конечно придираюсь, но по-моему, такое поведение ведущей не допустимо. Люди разные и нужно стараться не обижать их своими шутками, тем более такими не удачными!

----------


## Viktorinochka

> Объяснила что публика бывает разная и поэтому готовым надо быть ко всему.  Подсказала какой подход к кому нужен.


К сожалению, мне в начале работы никто не давал таких полезных подсказок, поэтому пришлось на собственном опыте учиться. Помогло то, что я аниматор. Познавая на опыте детскую психологию, я стала гораздо лучше разбираться и во взрослой:-))) 
По поводу подхода. Компания недавно была сложная. Человек 20-25...Мужчин больше, чем женщин. Но я свадьбы маленькие люблю:-)) С порога мне заявили: "Мы сегодня уклюкаемся!". Можно было поверить, некоторые гости не совсем твердо стояли на ногах. "Не правда, - говорю. Не успеете!" Не успели.... Я после второй рюмки разрывы между тостами стала делать по 25-30 минут, сплетать действия одно в другое. В результате такого подхода спустя пару часов гости немного протрезвели. Сначала немного урчали "выпить бы, поднять бы.." Но я, ещё пока ждали молодых, познакомилась с гостями, быстренько запомнила по именам и весь праздник не упускала из виду самых резвых. Правда, почти 6 часов не приседая, постоянно возле них, постоянно общалась. Жених, правда, немного устал, нервы, волнение там разное... Но гости были как огурчики:-))) Самое интересное, что персонал боялся этих гостей, горячее тихонько выносилось, пока все выходили на перекур:-))) А я ничего, мы подружились прямо так:-))) 
Я вот к чему... подход можно найти к любому, главное не показывать свою слабость и не идти на поводу. Хотя, бывает неадекват капитальный - его проще избегать. Таким клиентам я еще на стадии телефонного разговора советую поискать другого ведущего. А если уж попадается такой на празднике - агрессивный, злой и совершенно невменяемый - тогда только Бог в помощь. И за словами следить внимательно. А, и еще поддержкой остальных, нормальных гостей заручиться, тогда человече будет сидеть более или менее смирно. У меня был такой недавно пр...ок. К концу праздника стал требовать песню, а мы уже сворачиваемся. Он стоит и бубнит "Поставь, поставь". Я попробовала объснить, а он не слышит. Матом стал. Я спокойно попросила не ругаться при мне матом, в двух словах обьяснила, что я работу завершила, аппаратуру уже собираю и включать ничего уже не буду... Все это происходило в считаные минуты, никто ничего не видел, все были заняты сборами.Он отвернулся, ушел, а спустя минуту резко токнул жену в сторону и бегом в мою сторону. Рядом со мной резко вырос муж. Ну, я и сама не из пугливых. Он мне "Поставь песню, я говорю". Тут к нему парни из гостей, жена, потянули к выходу... Мне то все равно, свадьба была очень хорошей. Сложной, но мои клиенты остались просто ну очень довольны и в шоке были от такого поведения гостя. Я запомнила только дочку, девочку лет 9. Кагда он мать толкнул, она повисла у него на руке и стала кричать "Папочка, только не бей маму..." Я - то просто невольный свидетель, а ребенок, я уверена, видел немало слез и синяков своей мамы... Так что не всегда наш профессионализм может быть надежной защитой. Муж за DJ пультом также придает уверенности в себе в сложной ситуации. Надежный тыл, так сказать..
Но, дай Бог нам всем таких вот историй поменьше, а побольше праздников с настоящим Happy End и искренней благодарностью людей за проделанную работу....

----------


## Viktorinochka

> К сожалению, мне в начале работы никто не давал таких полезных подсказок, поэтому пришлось на собственном опыте учиться.


Я тут соврала чуть - чуть... был один совет. Очень полезный для нас, молодых энтузиастов и энтузиасток. В самом начале одна ведущая - конкурент дала мне совет, как начинающей: "Никогда не работай бесплатно, а то еще и должна останешься..." Я фыркнула, зыркнула и забыла. А вспомнила, когда, как и Анастасия Емельянова, бесплатно свадьбу у друзей семьи вела (по - моему, описывала её в этой теме). С тех пор прислушиваюсь к разумным советам...

----------


## sv-nn5

> Как вам фильм ужасов????


да, свадьба шик!!!ничего не скажешь...
а можно вам задать вопрос насчет одного момента..я просто новичок в этом деле и мне интересно на будущее..а при встрече с заказчиком можно сразу определить какими женихом и невестой они будут на свадьбе...(чтобы подумать и отказаться, к примеру, от ведения данного мероприятия)...
вопрос в следующем, как эти молодожены вели себя на первой встрече с вами?

если вам уже такой вопрос задавали, то извините..информации на форуме очень много, не всегда есть возможность все прочесть...




> Действительно, фильм ужасов!!! 
> *S1981*, тебе пришлось пройти через ад! Но, ты молодец! Достойно прошла и сделала правильные выводы!!!
> Свадьба "по залёту"...когда молодожены не любят друг друга... гости это понимают, видят...просто кошмар! Зачем этот спектакль? Просто бы расписались и отдохнули где-нибудь вдвоём...Такие же долго вместе не живут...Это был , действительно, никому не нужный спектакль...Жаль всех...и будущего малыша тоже...



согласна на все 100% ... только вот я понять не могу..ведь свадьбу оплатили, деньги вложили, вот насколько надо быть гостям свиньями, чтобы все запороть...

----------


## sv-nn5

> На встречах у меня сложилось впечатление, прямо сказать не очень благоприятное, об этом я писала в свадебной беседке, я даже обозвала их "бес башенными богатенькими детишками" на что меня сразу в вежливой форме поправили и сказали, что так нельзя людей сразу всех под одну гребенку. Мама - очень интеллигентным человеком мне показалась, жениха видела один раз и то он постоянно выходил поговорить по телефону, а потом высказал мысль, что желает быть украденным, для перемещения с друзьями в соседский клуб. (Об этом тоже писала) Так что об отношениях молодых мне было известно мало, невеста казалась очень счастливой: на мой вопрос - не тяжело ли на таком сроке свадьбу?, только рассмеялась. Опять же меня не поставили в известность, что в семье жениха недавно похоронили старшего сына, и когда на свадьбе я делала душераздирающий наказ свекрови весь зал вытирал слезы, затем один из гостей мне высказал за мою бестактность.... Так что судите сами.....



извините, что повторилась с вопросом...постараюсь так больше не делать...

а отказаться нельзя было после жениха видела один раз и то он постоянно выходил поговорить по телефону, а потом высказал мысль, что желает быть украденным, для перемещения с друзьями в соседский клуб. ...

но прочитав все ваши посты я поняла...ВЫ большая умница...и не пасуете перед трудностями. Зато какой опыт..иногда какие -то сюжеты вами проведенной свадьбы встречаются в частности на разных свадьбах, а у вас весь комплект...

Но и нам новичкам после этого рассказа есть чему поучиться...Спасибо еще раз огромное!!!!! :Tender:

----------


## Svetlanik

S1981,Спасибо за твой опыт и рассказ!Ты вышла из этой ситуации достойно и смело,просто умница!Удачи,и побольше встречать добрых и понимающих людей!

----------


## кукуська

Ой, а у меня первая свадьба назрела нечаянно, так я еще к ней с моря ехала, утром примчалась, в 17 свадьба, вся такая настроенная, на позитиве! приехала в зал, там мама жениха (к слову скажу, моложе невесты на 10 лет, взбешенная этим фактом) сразу начала пытаться мной руководить. я, как человек воспитанный и знающий психологию, мягко поставила ее на место, мы даже "подружились")) невесту я знала очень давно как мегапозитивного человека(шутка ли- третий раз замужем, и все удачно :Grin: ), жених, при близком рассмотрении, казался тоже "своим пацаном". Они оба военные, соответственно, гости все были военные, очень дружные, отзывчивые ко всему. Все проходило отлично, мама, правда, поднакачивалась со временем, но я, имея ввиду ее нрав, специально с ней "советовалась". Мы с ней договорились, что при зажжении семейного очага она скажет напутственные слова и подожжет свечу молодым. В ответственный момент, когда свечи у всех гостей в руках, гости вокруг молодых, вышла МАМА!!! взяла свечу и тут ее прорвало: она говорила о том, что невестка старая, потомства не будет, бедный ее сын, что за семья, но она ее принимает, будет любить))) короче, несла пьяный, очень обидный бред! невеста уткнулась носом в плечо жениху и плакала, а ОН- молчал!!! я в несколько заходов пыталась прекратить ЭТО и каждый раз наталкивалась на грубое " заткнись" и "сейчас я говорю". Потом общими усилиями с настоящими друзьями-гостями мы ее победили и пошли запускать небесные фонарики. Маму почти закидали помидорами, невесту на улице привели в чувства и вроде бы все закончилось на позитивной ноте!!! кстати, мама приезжала из другого города и благополучно в него вернулась на следующий день))) пара ждет пополнение и счастлива! а я.... я была не то чтобы напугана, и даже не растеряна, мне было обидно за них и досадно, но, думаю, из этой ситуации я выкрутилась достойно и взяла себе опыт, что очень важно и нужно. Вот такая история, друзья!

----------


## Ольчик Умница

> Все проходило отлично, мама, правда, поднакачивалась со временем,


Обычно могут накачаться папы. Мамы - редко когда. У меня раз всего было так. В ресторан родители невесты приехали уже хорошие, потом добавили неплохо. И эта мамуська меня постоянно вылавливала, для того, чтобы сказать (уже в сотый раз :Taunt: ) : "Я - мама невесты! И я хочу песню Дым сигарет с ментолом..." Уж не помню, то ли их увезли пораньше домой, то ли приснули они тихонько в уголочке - давно дело было.... Но чтобы такую мамуську в каком-то важном блоке задействовать - не-а :Nono: , это ж понятно, что испортит. *кукуська*, вы для себя, на будущее, второй вариант зажжения очага продумайте, где б родителей не задействовать можно было. А там уже по ситуации действовать будете

P.S.А самое интересное, что эта свадьба была тоже бесплатной (но не первой  :Derisive: ) - просто я маме жениха многим обязана была

----------


## Анатольевна

> мама жениха (к слову скажу, моложе невесты на 10 лет, взбешенная этим фактом)


*кукуська*, Извините, не совсем поняла: КТО моложе невесты на 10 лет - жених или мама?))) Если мама - так я понимаю её чувства))))))))

----------


## кукуська

Ольчик Умница!  она не была бесплатной! не знаю, почему вы так решили. а маму не задействовать, к сожалению, не пришлось возможным! я вообще таких людей на своем общительном жизненном пути не встречала: властная, истеричная, обиженная жизнью женщина! там было без вариантов! причем она ответственно заблаговременно перестала пить и мне об этом сообщала, да и держалась она до последнего, просто в самый ТАКОЙ момент ее клинануло!: Vishenka_28: короче, опыт! а вариаций с семейным очагом достаточно, просто здесь было именно вот так))))))

----------


## кукуська

> Извините, не совсем поняла: КТО моложе невесты на 10 лет - жених или мама?)))


 мама старше невесты на 10 лет! да, я ее тоже понимаю, в какой-то степени, но!!! не нужно было тогда вообще приезжать или же вести себя подобающим образом! мое мнение

----------


## Анатольевна

*кукуська*, 
Юля, просто в первом посте ты как-то непонятно написала:



> мама жениха (к слову скажу, моложе невесты на 10 лет


Что я прям голову сломала математическими рассчётами - как же это может быть, чтобы мама жениха была моложе невесты на 10 лет, а невеста ещё бы и родила в таком возрасте? 
А теперь получается слегка по-другому))) Но всё-таки более привычный вариант)))



> мама старше невесты на 10 лет!


При раскладе примерно 25-35-45 - вполне нормально.

----------


## кукуська

> А теперь получается слегка по-другому))) Но всё-таки более привычный вариант)))


 это ж надо, я туплю)))) прошу прощения!!!)) у них получилось- невесте 40, маме- 50)))

----------


## Масяня

абсолютно мой вариант, мне 42, свекрови - 54, мужу 32. Дочери 7 лет. нормальный расклад... но... если бы она была на нашей свадьбе, реакция была бы аналогичной. поэтому, я её прекрасно понимаю (спустя всего-то 8 лет)

----------


## кукуська

> если бы она была на нашей свадьбе, реакция была бы аналогичной


да я тоже ее понимаю, но не понимаю ее поведение, точнее, отказываюсь понимать!  :Meeting:

----------


## Viktorinochka

> Чтобы не затянуть все это дело, ведущая перевела внимание на себя и вместо того чтобы поблагодарить любознательного гостя за информацию, сказала буквально следующее: "Пока ты все это нам будешь рассказывать уже эти 100 лет и пройдут!"


Знакомая девушка видееоператор как-то по пути с совместного мероприятия делилась наболевшим. Мы соблюдаем взаимное правило, о коллегах либо хорошо, либо никак:-)) Но в этом случае, девушка просто не могла промолчать. У ведущей свадьбы, которую она снимала, лейтмотивом в свадебному сценарию была фраза: "Поговорим о главном - о глистах!".... Никто так и не понял, к чему это она... Наверное, ей это казалось корректным. А молодоженов жалко, они по знакомству эту ведущую приглашали чуть ли не с другой области...

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> "Поговорим о главном - о глистах!".... Никто так и не понял, к чему это она...


 :Taunt:  Мдааа................

----------


## mony

Бывает всякое, но ты молодчага!!! И вообще, всё что не убивает, делает нас сильнее. Удачи и вдохновения.

----------


## Viktorinochka

Х-ха... Я такая деловая, рассказывала тут недавно, что можно гостей удержать от пьянки. Почти всегда УДАВАЛОСЬ!!!! А тут... Пару дней назад... Юбилей 35 лет. Красиво, строго, мать 3 детей, стильная, молодая, много работающая женщина. Работаю в кафе, где много праздников уже вела. Муж!!! Не просто объелся груш... он ещё и обпился водки ещё до начала праздника!!! В общем, после второго тоста он начал мной "руководить". Всем портил праздник все 6 часов мероприятия, жена его видеть бельше не могла, а я старалась отвлечь гостей и её от пьяной физиономиии "товарисча". В результате, в завершении праздника не могла уйти - он раз 50 выяснял, как меня зовут и заполатили  ли мне:-))) А когда я наконец ушла и курила возле машины, пока муж грелся, этот герой - мужчина подошел к нашей машине и громко спросил : " Можно я сдесь попи....!!!!!" Пока я, от греха подальше, садилась в машину, он решил подойти поближе к нам и споткнулся о плохо вмонтированный люк, ляпнулся об нашу машину и упал под нее!!! Муж в сапровождении нецензурной лексики выпрыгнул из машины и поднял мужа именинницы. Он сказал: " Я в порядке, но можно я попи.....:-))) Короче, мы побыстрее уехали. А именинница и гости были очень благодарны, гости у меня были все прекрасные, цивилизованные, мы прекрасно провели вечер. Но муж именинницы......

----------


## Курица

> гости у меня были все прекрасные, цивилизованные, мы прекрасно провели вечер. Но муж именинницы.....


*Viktorinochka*, сразу притчу вспомнила:

Жили-были 3 сестры. Первая была ленивой-преленивой. Вторая злой-презлой. А третья – и умница, и красавица, и рукодельница, любо-дорого посмотреть. Однажды утром остановилась телега у их ворот. На телеге сидела пожилая и не знакомая им женщина.
- Кто ты? – спросили они.
- Я – Судьба. Пришло время выходить вам замуж.
Посадила их Судьба на телегу, и повезла выдавать замуж. Заехали они в первую деревню. Видят: в поле парень пашет и в руках у него любое дело спорится. Нужно что починить или построить – все к нему перво-наперво бегут.
- Вот этот – твой,- говорит Судьба первой из сестер. Высадили сестру и поехали дальше. 

Заехали в следующую деревню. Там парень живёт такой, кто никому в помощи не откажет. Добр ко всем. Нарадоваться на него народ не может, такой молодец.
- Вот этот – твой,- говорит Судьба второй из сестёр. Высадили сестру и поехали дальше.

Заехали в третью деревню. У последнего дома, в грязи, у самой старой развалюхи, лежит у колодца пьяный. Остановила Судьба телегу и говорит: - Этот – твой.
 - _Да на кой он мне?! Я же вот и добрая, и умная, и рукодельница. А ты мне такого жениха даёшь! Вон сёстрам каких нашла, что другого для меня нет?!
 - Другие есть… – и вздохнув, добавила, - Но этот без тебя пропадет…_

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> А именинница и гости были очень благодарны, гости у меня были все прекрасные, цивилизованные, мы прекрасно провели вечер. Но муж именинницы......


Видно моча в голову ему с самого начала стукнула  :Taunt:

----------


## Ганина Галина

> *Viktorinochka*, сразу притчу вспомнила:
> 
> Жили-были 3 сестры. Первая была ленивой-преленивой. Вторая злой-презлой. А третья – и умница, и красавица, и рукодельница, любо-дорого посмотреть. Однажды утром остановилась телега у их ворот. На телеге сидела пожилая и не знакомая им женщина.
> - Кто ты? – спросили они.
> - Я – Судьба. Пришло время выходить вам замуж.
> Посадила их Судьба на телегу, и повезла выдавать замуж. Заехали они в первую деревню. Видят: в поле парень пашет и в руках у него любое дело спорится. Нужно что починить или построить – все к нему перво-наперво бегут.
> - Вот этот – твой,- говорит Судьба первой из сестер. Высадили сестру и поехали дальше. 
> 
> Заехали в следующую деревню. Там парень живёт такой, кто никому в помощи не откажет. Добр ко всем. Нарадоваться на него народ не может, такой молодец.
> ...


Классная притча! А, главное, верно-то как!!!

----------


## Ганина Галина

Никогда не забуду свой первый новогодний корпоратив! Договорились с хозяйкой кафе, что я - Снегурочка и Дед Мороз приедем через час после того, как все участники рассядутся за столами, чтобы провести конкурсно-развлекательную часовую программу. Не помню уже, почему я пришла к выводу, что такого рода мероприятия надо проводить именно через час! Но, как жизнь показала - это правильное решение. Короче, приезжаем, как договорились, к 18.00, а навстречу нам "косяк" из пьяных корпоративщиков. Выяснилось, что у них по времени что-то там сдвинулось, и все собрались на 3 часа раньше! Программа наша с трудом, но была проведена. Даже, вроде как повеселился народ, поблагодарили... За то узнала, что такое пьяная неуправляемая толпа, которая живёт по своим правилам, т.е. вообще без правил! Плохой опыт - это тоже нужная вещь! Теперь, если не веду мероприятие с самого его начала, то не один раз предупрежу о том, чтобы сообщали мне о сдвигах по времени.

----------


## Курица

> Теперь, если не веду мероприятие с самого его начала, то не один раз предупрежу о том, чтобы сообщали мне о сдвигах по времени.


 :Aga:  :Meeting:  опыт-сын ошибок трудных...Пушкин прав!
И-современная трактовка(из Инета):
— Сэр, в чем секрет вашего успеха?— спросил репортер успешного бизнесмена.
— Всего два слова!
— И какие же, сэр?
— Правильные решения.
— И как же вы принимаете правильные решения?
— Одно слово.
— И что это за слово?
— Опыт!
— А как вы получаете этот самый опыт?
— Два слова.
— И какие же?
— Неправильные решения…

----------


## Ганина Галина

По - моему учиться, да опыта набираться до самой пенсии придётся! После каждого мероприятия в голове карусель из мелькающих эпизодов. Перед сном думаешь и анализируешь, что было не так, а что наоборот удалось. Вообще свои первые мероприятия вспоминаю с улыбкой! Море наивности, авантюризма и наглости (в хорошем смысле этого слова). Нашла в какой-то брошурке пяток конкурсов,сшила костюмы Деда Мороза и Снегурочки, подбила на это дело знакомого из ДК и вперёд - на корпоративы! Сейчас думаю, хорошо что именно так начала, а не сразу на свадьбы замахнулась, а то бы огребла по полной славы непутёвой тамады. 
Теперь уже втянулась в эту круговерть. Работы нет - тоска! Приходишь на мероприятие и реально балдеешь! Такой кайф можно только от любимого дела получить!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Работы нет - тоска! Приходишь на мероприятие и реально балдеешь! Такой кайф можно только от любимого дела получить!


Это точно))))))))))

----------


## Ганина Галина

> Я тоже с Деда в профессию вошёл


Рада познакомиться, коллега! С прошедшим днём рождения Деда Мороза! :Grin:

----------


## Oklenok

Расскажу о своем опыте (имею ввиду нестандартный ход мероприятия). Молодожены очень готовились к своей церемонии и свадьбе. Одновременно шли съемки их свадьбы для теле-шоу. Церемония прошла прекрасно. Начало праздника - тоже хорошо, но с приходом сумерок (а это как раз перед 2-й танцевальной паузой) - выключили свет в ресторане. Кстати он необычный - по типу испанского дворика - окна - это номера отеля, а дворик - сама площадка для праздника. Как выйти из ситуации подсказал как раз-таки опыт: застольные конкурсы, лотерея, песенный конкурс и т.п. Когда же включили свет (через 2 часа!!!) гости сразу же пустились в пляс. Естественно, сценарий пришлось перекроить, т.к. под обряды мне муз. сопровождение нужно. От каких-то отказалась, но породнение, зажжение очага, финальный танец, слова благодарности - нет!!! Я не собиралась! "убирать" , но руководство ресторана настоятельно попросило вынести торт и прощаться с гостями. Я вижу, они только во вкус вошли, им бы потанцевать как минимум час + обряды и программа выполнена. Но рестораторы ни в какую не идут навстречу, мол, свет не по их причине выключили. Я их стала просить, объясняя тем, что 2 часа почти "выпали" с празднования и что это в конце-концов их репутация... Потом тяжелая артиллерия - молодые стали просить, сказали доплатят ресторану, а те : "У нас повара уже домой уходят". Так за переговорами нашими - гости хоть чуть-чуть потанцевали - минут 30, а потом я сделала "Лицо кирпичом" и провела все по своему плану. Когда уходила, правда, из ресторана, персонал со мной не попрощался даже. Чуть неприятно, ведь мы-то с ними должны были делать праздник молодым, а получилось как в басне Крылова...

----------


## Oklenok

по чему-то так хочется рассказать еще случай. Молодожены организовали свою свадьбу за 6 дней.  Родители жениха и невесты - в невероятных контрах. Встречать молодых, а они рядом друг с другом стоять не хотят.  Опять пришлось "включать дуреху - как будто я ничего не замечаю" - взяла их за руки и поставила рядом. Встретили, Слава Богу! Потом пошел праздник - жених постоянно выходил покурить и пообщаться с одним из гостей (а єто біл его начальник). Мне было очень жаль невесту, тк большую часть праздника она была без мужа. Приходилось проводить много конкурсов c гостями. Потом невесту (по моей просьбе) своровали, но она перед ее же выкупом решила сходить в туалет - там же отваливается ручка и она "застряет" в сортире минут на 20))) И как-то без невесты не то и веселить нужно - все 20 мин тянулись как 2 часа))) Ну и последний, неприятный факт, родители были предупреждены о скором обряде - зажжение семейного очага, но одной из мам приспичило произвести оплату услуг ресторана - вот она пошла и пропала минут на 40 - опять пришлось провести конкурс+танцы. Благодаря таким мини-форсмажорам, свадьба длилась 10 часов!!! Я очень устала, но вывод сделала и его говорю молодым - если Вы празднуете свадьбу, то проживайте ее вместе со мной и своими гостями. И подготовиться к таковой, нужно, ну как минимум, за 1 месяц!

----------


## Viktorinochka

> но она перед ее же выкупом решила сходить в туалет - там же отваливается ручка и она "застряет" в сортире минут на 20))


Неприятная ситуация.... :Tu:  



> Мне было очень жаль невесту, тк большую часть праздника она была без мужа.


К сожалению, она, скорее всего, и большую часть жизни одна семью будет строить... :Tu: 




> родители были предупреждены о скором обряде - зажжение семейного очага,


Однозначно в этом случае я его бы не проводила... :No2:  Либо предложила бы на месте переиграть, чтобы они от двух своих свечей (жених - невеста) сами зажгли свой очаг. Какую энергетику гневно косящиеся друг на друга родители передадут детям (это если о высоком)... Да и кислые мины  значительно портят момент. Дай Бог всем нам, чтобы таких заказчиков было как можно меньше!!!  :Yes4: А Вы молодец, что справились!!!! :Yes4:

----------


## KAlinchik

> Одновременно шли съемки их свадьбы для теле-шоу.


случайно, не "4 весілля"?

----------


## MariGri

> Перед сном думаешь и анализируешь, что было не так, а что наоборот удалось.


Прямо в точку

----------


## MariGri

> конкурент дала мне совет, как начинающей: "Никогда не работай бесплатно, а то еще и должна останешься..."


Полностью с этим согласна. Имеет место такой печальный случай в моей жизни

----------


## Oklenok

> Полностью с этим согласна. Имеет место такой печальный случай в моей жизни


 - поделитесь опітом! А сїемки біли для передачи (на нашем муниципальном канале) "Солодке весілля"

----------


## MariGri

> поделитесь опітом!


Была приглашена на свадьбу к кумовьям как гость, а потом между прочим было сказано, что ты нам её и проведёшь, конечно же бесплатно. Ну отработала.... Так мало того, что молодёжь, приехавшая с природы уже была в состоянии веселья,добавив, захотелось приключений. Когда все играют и танцуют ... их нет, как все за стол....вот нарисовались - не сотрёшь. А мне была сказана фраза : "Ты тут деньги гребёшь лопатой, так что развлекай, мы пришли к другу на свадьбу, что хотим, то и будем делать. Осадок, был конкретный. Если бы действительно работал и знал, что ты на работе, тогда другое дело. а здесь совсем не присела практически, осталась голодная, но зато ещё и подарок подарила молодым. А после свадьбы,( причём 2 дня была)так между прочим было сказано, что перекрыла всё то, чего на столах не было (а на столах ...................,как понимаете, было пустовато). Вобщем, с ложечкой дёгтя пришлось столкнуться.

----------


## Крымуша

Всем добрый вечер! Хочу и я поделиться одним неприятным случаем  с ноябрьской свадьбы... Заранее договорилась с подружками невесты о том когда они ее украдут... однако... друзья жениха успели это сделать раньше. И все бы ничего, я обычно бываю готова к внезапному воровству на свадьбах, но!!! Во время переговоров, они ее еще и разули на обе туфельки!!! На мое предложение выкупить все постепенно, "воровайки" стали переходить на крик мол только все и сразу!! В результате преговоры затянулись, и это перед каждым моментом выкупа.. За это время гости успели хорошо "наклюкаться" и интересная обыгровка выкупа не спасла ситуацию... Потом пришлось до конца свадьбы выводить на нужный темпоритм ..

----------


## просто Маруся

> Бери тех, кто ХОЧЕТ.


Танечка,а как быть если не захочет никто????Никого не брать?По теории вероятности может и такое случиться.

----------


## Курица

> а как быть если не захочет никто????Никого не брать?По теории вероятности может и такое случиться.


может...но в 1 случае из 1000 :Taunt: Всё-таки подспудно чел, идущий на праздник. понимает, ЧТО там нужно будет делать. Как и чел, идущий к стоматологу...т.е. подход твой к проблеме (ИМХО) неверный :Meeting: 
Так что...это из серии:"зачем одеваться утром, если всё равно раздеваться вечером"...
Если ты провёл хотя бы 10 праздников. уже знаешь. что есть те, кого лучше не трогать-себе дороже...Работай с хотящими, и будет тебе меньше нервотрёпки.

----------


## просто Маруся

> есть те, кого лучше не трогать-себе дороже...Работай с хотящими, и будет тебе меньше нервотрёпки.


Да..Есть у меня одна черта нехорошая,ну никак изжить ее не могу!!!!Если попадается человек,который ставит мне на банкете палки в колеса-ну НЕ МОГУ я с улыбкой пройти мимо-вот цепляет он меня и все тут!!!Нервная я!Рысь...шо с нее взять))))Я начинаю прилюдно признаваться ему в любви.Говорю,что сразу поняла что на этом банкете мы прям созданы друг для друга. И он,бедный,теряя природный цвет лица уходит в кулисы.МИНУС-другие гости все это видят.И,наверно,потом побаиваются меня...А?

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> .МИНУС-другие гости все это видят.И,наверно,потом побаиваются меня...А?


Скажем - ты правильно поступаешь, но чересчур переусердствовала)))))))))))
Обычно пару раз похвалю за что нибудь - и этот "гвоздь" становиться другом до конца вечера.
А так, конечно будут бояться  :Taunt:

----------


## Oklenok

> Обычно пару раз похвалю за что нибудь - и этот "гвоздь" становиться другом до конца вечера.


Супер-выход! Я тоже "подмазываюсь" к таким - как правило, говорю им комплименты. А если совсем уж противный гость - "подигрываю" ему в конкурсе, дарю приз - и дело в шляпе)))

----------


## sv-nn5

дорогие форумчане!!!вот хочу поделиться с вами своими эмоциями проведения свадьбы (моей первой самой свадьбы) :Smile3: 
Был гость (почему-то он был свидетелем), он портил мне практически все конкурсы...народу было мало, поэтому его участие не обсуждалось..он выходил и делал...делал..делал..все что ему в голову взбредет...сначала внимание не подавала..думала пройдет у него этот энтузиазм...а потом просто на ушко шептать стала, чтоб конкурс не портил...так он вроде примолкал..а потом на выкуп (его сценарий предложили молодожены, они его долго репетировали) взял и спрятал главный атрибут - ножницы...и ни в какую, мол он не знает где они. Хорошо мой ди-джей помог - свои ножницы предложил...эх...но вроде все корректно с другими гостями было...

----------


## Hohotunchik

Да, уж не повезло вам с гостем! Может лишнего перебрал?

----------


## Jeni

На первых торжествах все воспринимаешь очень остро. Каждая мелочь кажется катастрофой. Но не впадайте в уныние. Со временем все такие мелочи становятся незначительными и легко можно научиться с ними справляться. Удачи.

----------


## sv-nn5

*Hohotunchik,* да наверно просто человек такой, по своей природе...
*Jeni,* спасибо!

----------


## Позитиффф

Доброй ночи всем! Ну пусть она для Вас будет доброй. Я же пришла слезу пустить, дайте платок носовой, добрые люди!!!! Сегодня седьмой день моих  предновогодних безумств, на территории одного из ресторанов нашего города. Явилась я ночью домой, без рук и без ног( так как нет у меня привычки раздавать гостям задания и со стороны наблюдать, как у них получится)! Плясать надо - я в ценре, ползти надо - я первая, на люстре качаться - все за мной....И ВОТ РЕЗУЛЬТАТ!!! Правда, сразу подчеркну, это случилось со мной ,первый раз за семь лет работы.  Какое то пьяное чучело, взвалив меня на плечо,пыталось носиться со мною по ресторану( а это сделать не так просто, на том простом основании, что роста я не маленького, да и вес мой не 50 кг). Ну если конкретне 178см на 70 кг, ну вовсе не дюймовочка! И никогда такого не было, что бы я отбиться не могла....а тут просто зомби какой то!!! Так весь позор и ужас заключался в том, что роста он невысокого да и силы не богатырской...он меня , как штангу поднять пытался , со второй попытки вес был взят!!!! И это всё на глазах у 150 человек!!! Вот где позор то!!!! И вывод мой такой.... ну нет смысла на предновогодних вечерах пытаться ставить перед людьми какие то задачи... ну, например, из троих мужчин хотелось бы выбрать Деда Мороза, а для этого 1этап - такой то, 2этап - такой то, ну и т.д. Да не могут они понять уже ничего.  Вначале вечера ещё стесняютя, в середине плясать хотят, а в конце уже ничего не соображают! Мой вывод: оптимальный вариант - анимационные танцы. Берём 5 разных анимашек, красиво это заворачиваем( ну, например, комплекс магических движений для привлечения денег) , не нужно сразу говорить, что танцевать придётся...могут спрыгнуть , ну а потом пара комплиментов дорогому костюму и объёму бицепса и они уже никуда не денутся...ну так вот...озвучили, что это всего лишь три магических движения для привлечения денег и ....БАЦ.... мужскую анимашку, а потом три движения для привлечения вечной молодости и БАЦ...женскую ну и так далее. Вобщем принцип прост - смотри на меня и делай как я( поскольку я тут один трезвый человек на все 150 лиц). Вот что бы им думать не надо было, и ведь все танцуют и веселятся!!!! Вот дернул меня чёрт полезть с индивидуальными заданиями, получила позора вагон!!!! Правда, тут штука такая, я танцевать люблю и никогда не боюсь смешно выглядеть при этом, так что анимационные танцы спасут корпоративы!!!! Спасибо всем, кто смог дочитать до конца мой плач!!!!

----------


## Сенова Оксана

> анимационные танцы спасут корпоративы!


добро пожаловать ко мне в темy// :Girl Blum2: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136432

----------


## Позитиффф

Уже бегу, весело подпрыгивая!!!!! Спасибо за приглашение!!!!! :Tender:

----------


## Позитиффф

Доброй ночи!!!! Писать могу только в это время суток. Уважаемые коллеги, сегодня у меня был единственный выходной с 19 декабря и с завтрашнего дня опять в бой. Так вот... сегодня  решила заглянуть в ресторан, в котором работаю, так как было заявлено присутствие " Звезды", буквально Вселенского масштаба. Эта " звезда" была приглашена для проведения корпоративного новогоднего праздника, в одной из градообразующей организации нашего города. Чел. приехал из столицы нашей Родины...эдакий мужчина, весом центнера полтора, в длинном , блестящем пиджаке.Ему не то что прыгать и бегать с гостями, ему говорить тяжело. Когда он устал зачитывать " гороском по цвету одежды" ....он просто пошёл в бар и накатил 200гр. коньяку, а чел. за компом пел под минусовки с бэк.вокалом, даже не давая себе труда имитировать игру на клавишах! Через час после начала, так называемой, развлекательной программы, "Звезда" начал слоняться по ресторану с протянутой рукой в поиске мешка , посоха и бороды для Деда Мороза( так как его реквизит, именно вчера, кто то похитил). Гости веселили себя сами, а " звезда" продолжал звёздно стоять в углу рядом с ёлкой. Через 3 часа после начала праздника он зашел в бар для того, что бы оставить свои координаты. ( Свои "звёздные" координаты...в нашем нищем Подмосковном городе!!!!! ) При этом, вот клянусь Вам, он сказал так: - " Вы можете меня предлагать,но...Вы видите...уровень у меня высокий, так что...клиент должен быть денежный!  К тому же и публика неподъёмная, тяжёло с ними!!!! Вот на этой фразе, я чуть не подавилась конфетой, чес.слово!!!!  И вот тут( воспитанная мамой педагогом)я же не выдержала, друзья мои, понимаете.... Я честно сказала ему, что для нашего провинциального города , он слишком " хорош" ...наши гости привыкли, что мы с ними под всеми столами вместе проползём, через все веревочки вместе  перепрыгнем и " Чучу - Чачу" с полной выкладкой отколбасим и все анимашки с ними спляшем.  Он мне сказал, что это не профессионально и что если я считаю себя клоуном, то я могу продолжать работать в этом ключе!!!! Вот как прикажете к этим словам относиться???? А этот человек, с его слов, входит в десятку лучших ведущих Москвы и Подмосковья. Правда, я до сих пор не могу понять, кто эти рейтинги составляет.....

----------


## Позитиффф

Добрый вечер, дорогие однополчане!!!! Ещё раз всех с наступившим и собственно....зачем явилась я сюда, а за тем, что стыдно мне ужасно. 5 января первый юбилей в новом году, а я понимаю, что нет силушки у меня... не буду я ничего нового людям предлагать( хотя есть что предложить то), а прогоню я Новогоднюю программу. А почему бы Деду Морозу не явиться к юбиляру, ну и т.д. И понимая, что это неправильно, что надо бы поднапрячься, ест меня совесть поедом... а я сижу и говорю ей:- " Подавишься"! Вобщем, нельзя браться за проведение праздника, если понимаешь , что нет сил у тебя! Я честно думала, что за 4 дня отдохну, а.....нет!!!! С каждым годом всё сложнее восстановиться после предновогодних корпоративов!!!!

----------


## PAN

> этот человек, с его слов, входит в десятку лучших ведущих Москвы и Подмосковья


 :Taunt: ...................

Как говорил в свое время Дима Нагиев - "Я лучший артист современности... по версии моей мамы"... :Grin:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Вот как прикажете к этим словам относиться???? А этот человек, с его слов, входит в десятку лучших ведущих Москвы и Подмосковья. Правда, я до сих пор не могу понять, кто эти рейтинги составляет.....


Ни как, не обращай внимания)))))
А рейтинг он сам себе и составил)))))))))





> нельзя браться за проведение праздника, если понимаешь , что нет сил у тебя!


А если заказ на пятое января взял пятого декабря?))))
 а совесть - штука хорошая))))))))
У меня сегодня то же юбилей, а завтра нужно срочно лепить рождественскую программу и выступать вечером в кабаке (сил нет ни каких, а надо).
Просидел ночь над юбилеем (не уснуть бы на самом торжестве  :Grin: ) а завтра снова с утра в бой - репетиция и выступление -  :Fz: 
Так, что совесть тебе подскажет, что из новогодников возьмёшь только четверть))))))))))) хотя не успеешь - сегодня у тебя юбилей (и у меня так же))))))

----------


## Позитиффф

Доброй ночи  всем, кто ещё не спит, а тем кто уже отдыхает, приятных снов!  Спасибо, что Вы мне ответили....правда, спасибо! Я вернулась с юбилея( одно удовольствие работать, когда виновнику 35 лет!!!!) и при нём еще 20 таких же молодых, позитивных и умеющих веселиться людей. Я,собственно,зачем явилась то....хочу рассказать о "живом оркестре". Понятное дело, что штука известная, но я сейчас не об этом. Чуть позже пойду в раздел муз. конкурсов и скажу человеку, который выложил нарезку на песню " Мурка" огромное спасибо, но и сейчас не о том! Так вот.... там были предложены - арфа, гитара, барабан, саксофон, баян , скрипка, ну и , собственно, сам певец! Я убрала арфу и барабан , но добавила пианиста , контрбасиста, бэк.вокал и певца, который пропел нам куплет и припев. Вся соль в том, что на фоне такого хулиганского оркестра( ну песня, всё таки, специфическая, поэтому музыканты были одеты в кепки и " голды" ) я решила выставить одиноко- интеллигентного скрипача в шляпе и галстуке.У всех пацанов инструменты были " живые", а у него реальная скрипка...и так он колоритно сработал на фоне " братков". Девочки бэк.вокалистки украсили - однозначно, ну сам певец- красавчик! Только нужна определённая последовательность, это важно! А ещё....удачно получилось с контрбасистом. Я между двумя ручками от эспандера( так, кажется называется мужской силовой тренажер)натянула резиновые жгуты и контрбас, сам непосредственно. одну ногу вставил в одну ручку и придавил её к полу, а за другую ручку от эспандера взялся руками и отрегулировал её по высоте своего роста, но дело не в этом, а в том, что он ещё по собственной инициативе начал крутиться, как в фильме" В джазе только девушки", ну помните, как Дафна на контрбасе там играла, на его обратной стороне! Вобщем , просто браво, он молодец! О последовательности....сначала собирала всех, кроме скрипача. Со всеми отрепитировала и вот когда уже все привыкли к кепкам и " живым" инструментам....вот тут выпускать нужно скрипача.( Довольно странно, но сработало, как бомба. Видимо на контрасте). Бэк.вокал выпускать нужно обязательно.Девочки красуются, куражутся, вобщем то, что надо! Все нарезки у меня есть, я сделала....только мне сначала надо пойти в раздел для бестолковых....там меня научат, как их выложить и как только я превращусь из "полного дурака" хотя бы в " полудурка" я сразу всё выложу и описание дам, если нужно! Вдруг кому пригодится!!!! Буду рада. правда!!!!! ФСЁ!!!!

----------


## Позитиффф

Вот ещё что....мне почему то видится этот оркестр в рок-н-рольном варианте....но ещё не дожала я этот момент. Такой... Джаз бенд. Что бы все мужчины в шляпах, в галстуках и что бы Чака Бери рубили...вот как то так!!!!

----------


## Позитиффф

Господи, что же я какая в кучу не собранная...всё никак мысль свою закончить не могу. Только, мне кажется, очень важно, что бы музыканты играли одну и туже хорошо узнаваемую мелодию, а не просто....вот прозвучал саксофон, вот прозвучала гитара, т.е. я не хочу ознакомительную версию для дошкольников на тему : " Как звучат музыкальные инструменты", просто и такие варианты предлагаются, но это всё не то....Каждый инструмент проигрывает один и тот же отрывок, одной и той же песни и это важно для целостности восприятия! Ну теперь ФСЁ, наверное!

----------


## Bezlica

> зачем явилась то....хочу рассказать о "живом оркестре". Понятное дело, что штука известная


Оленька, и всем -всем -всем... вот растолкуйте мне пожалуйста... ну не могу я себе представить живой оркестр... давно хочу, слышать -слышала, а как подступиться- не знаю...  :Blink:

----------


## Oklenok

Позвольте рассказать упрощенный вариант оркестра. Подводка простая: если свадьба - спец. для молодоженов, если юбилей - для юбиляра мы пригласили "говорим название .....". Я собираю 5 пар: М и Ж. Мужчины - настоящие музыканты, а наши дамы могут все - даже превратиться в муз. инструмент. При этом сама подбираю, кто, что будет изображать - по типажу сразу понятно кто как "выдаст")) Ну и, обязательно, подводка к каждому инструменту... Муз. инструменты могут быть разными. сначала нужно попробовать основные, а потом экспериментировать: скрипка, барабан, аккордеон, саксофон и электрогитара.

----------


## svkon

Мне понравилось! Я раньше делала, но только с мужчинами и детскими инструментами. Теперь попробую и дам в бек-вокал задействовать :) Спасибо за идею!

----------


## mel00elena

> Как вам фильм ужасов????


Как я тебя понимаю. Моя первая свадьба была тоже похожа на фильм ужасов. После ее проведения я думала, что занялась не своим делом. Хорошо девчонки подруги, тоже ведущие поддержали. Пришлось взять себя в руки.

----------


## mel00elena

> у тебя фильм ужасов закончился
>  ты ушла и как я люблю говорить,- перевернула эту страницу
>  А гости- уроды так и останутся уродами
>  Слава Богу без тебя


Совершенно с Вами согласна. Отрицательный опыт тоже своего рода испытание на стойкость. Что, как мы видим, у нашей ведущей получилось. Молодец, что выдержала

----------


## mel00elena

> S1981, с боевым крещением!и дай Бог,чтобы у нас не было таких гостей и тем более молодоженов!
> у меня вопрос:а на встречах с ними подозревала о подобном отношении жениха к невесте и тд?


Не всегда, Катюш можно раскусить заказчика. Вот моя первая неудавшаяся свадьба тоже не предвещала ничего ужасного. Казалось, что молодые давно самостоятельные люди. Имеют ребенка. Живут в загородном доме. Она работает в школе, правда секретарь, но гости с ее стороны были почти все педагоги. Он трудится где-то на заводе. С его стороны должны были быть мужчины. Гостей на свадьбу пригласили в количестве 50 человек. Едем дальше. Прикатили в ресторан молодые. Изрядно подвыпившие. Невеста ревет. Оказалось, что ее отец уже успел, так сказать, пригубить стаканчик другой. Да так, что на само торжество уже не в состоянии придти. Пока катались, некоторые гости отказались придти на свадьбу. Таких некоторых оказалась большая половина. Можно, конечно, понять невесту - ездят себе молодые, катаются, а им на телефн: "Извените, но мы не сможем придти к вам на свадьбу" Хоть бы накануне сообщили, а то в день свадьбы... на тебе. Короче из 50 заявленных, на свадьбе было человек 20 всего. В конце концов невеста успакоилась. Началась неофициальная часть. А из гостей только женский пол педагогов. Мужики прикатили часа через два после начала свадьбы. Но это ничего хорошего не принесло,тк мужики, такое ощущение, прям со смены, из забоя шахты. Все какие-то неухоженные, короче - вид не товарный. А наши замечательные педагоги, видя такое безобразие. Решили развлекать себя сами, благо пить то начали на 2 часа раньше мужиков. Вот так и пили все по-отдельности. Без моего ведома спрятали невесту, украв у нее до этого не одну, а сразу обе туфли. Все продолжали веселиться, в то время, как невеста босая стояла на кафеле, спрятанная в туалете. А еще один момент... На свадьбе оказалась одна дама, которая когда-то давно тоже занималась проведением праздников (это я узнала в конце праздника). Так вот она все время отбирала у меня микрафон и пытаясь в пьяном виде, что то состряпать. Оператор был вежливо приглашен к столу, тк примерно порций 30 было свободно из-за непришедших гостей. Так под конец вечера было ощущение, что он вообще забыл, что он был приглашен оператором на свадьбу. мне постоянно приходилось его выдергивать из-за стола. Короче, после моей первой свадьбы я была в некотором шоке. Я даже не стала брать видео для отчета. Вот такая была моя первая свадьба...

----------


## mel00elena

> Поверьте  - в 50 люди хотят и умеют веселиться, и фору дадут многим молодым.


Верю. Приходилось вести 85-летний юбилей. Так юбилярша так выплясывала, что молодым просто стыдно, мне кажется, было сидеть на месте. Хотя, конечно, в конкурсах, в основном они принимали участия. Люди той закалки, куда более душевны и раскрепащеннее. Это молодежь, мое мнение, сейчас обленилась. Делать ничего не хотят. Как они обычно аргументируеют это: " Мы заплатили, вот ты и весели"

----------


## mel00elena

> Приехала я за 30 минут до начала торжества. НИКОГО вообще!!!! Зал до конца не украшен, аппаратура не установлена, гостей никого. Пришлось "пархать бабочкой" доделывать, то что не было сделано. Потом оказалось что не привезли шнур для колонок. Поехали за ним.


Мне один раз пришлось работать на свадьбе минут 30 без микрофона, тк в нем сели батарейки. А по поводу своего диджея... В нашем городе, в некоторых ресторанах "со своим самоваром" не пускают. ТК у них свои ди-джеи остаются без работы. И конкурс "Мысли" сколько раз ди-джеи путали.

----------


## mel00elena

> 2 - Костюмы НУЖНЫ, да по-больше.


Не спорю, кому-то это нравится. Поэтому с заказчиками обговариваю заранее. Будут ли переодевалки. Хотя сама не не люблю переодевать гостей, особенно, колга это проходит "тупо" без какого-то смысла. А тупо скакать пьяному мужику с женскими грудями под музыку считаю пошло. Не понимаю ведущих, которые баулами тащут эти костюмы. простите, в чем смысыл, тогда, вашей работы. За какую работу вы деньги берете. Так вы отдайте в прокат все свои костюмы и пусть гости сами себя развлекают. Но ведь обычно так и получается... "А теперь встречайте шоу балет" - тупо под музыку выходят переодетые в пачки с волосатыми ногами мужики. И это считается смешно?

----------


## mel00elena

> 1. Изменить ущербное, заведомо проигрышное положение "нанятой тамады для проведения бардака на свадьбе" на четкую современную позицию "приглашенного квалифицированного специалиста - организатора и ведущего свадебного вечера".
> 
> 2. Стать таким специалистом! 
> Это значит нуклонно работать в 4-х направлениях: 
> - над собой (речь, манеры, внешность, харизматичность, развитие собственной личности), 
> - творческая часть (построение сценариев по всем законам и правилам праздничного жанра с использованием  новейших тенденций, современных требований)
> - организационные процессы (полный контроль подготовки и проведения мероприятия на всех этапах, со всеми задействованными специалистами, со всеми участниками и гостями. Управление движением мероприятия).
> - работа с клиентом от момента знакомство с ним по телефону до расставания в завершении вечера.
> 
> ...


Да... Нам новичкам еще расти и расти.

----------


## mel00elena

Девочки-искусницы. Мастера своего дела. Подскажите, пжт, посоветуйте как себя вести... На одной из свадеб украли невесту. Друзьзя посадили в машину и отвезли на некоторое расстояние от ресторана. Жениху подсказали и он помчался за машиной. В сою очередь те, кто украл невесту заметили несущегося жениха и пересадили невесту в случайный автомобиль, проезжавший рядом. Короче невесты не было минут 40. Честно сказать, я расстерялась и не знала как себя вести. Продолжать торжество без невесты или как все выходить переодически на улицу и глядеть, не возвращается ли невеста. Как себя вести в подобных случаях. Заранее всем благодарна.

----------


## mel00elena

> Поэтому обращаюсь к мужчинам форума: ПОДЕЛИТЕСЬ ПОЖАЛУЙСТА СЕКРЕТАМИ МУЖСКОГО ПОДХОДА, МУЖСКОГО ВИДЕНИЯ ( ОТ СЛОВА "ВИДЕТЬ")  ПРАЗДНИКА. 
> ЗАРАНЕЕ БЛАГОДАРНА.


Ни разу вочию не видела мужчин ведущих, ну если только на ютубе. Тоже очень интересны их секреты.

----------


## Саблегубик

> Короче невесты не было минут 40


Вообще желательно на встрече обговаривать такие моменты "Никуда не уезжаем, не убегаем. Молодые в зале- гости в зале. Молодые на перекуре- гости тоже туда побегут. Теперь подумайте, что гости запомнят со свадьбы?"
Была такая ситуация, когда сама невеста захотела чтобы ее увезли и трубку никто из похитителей не брал. Невеста посчитала, что это прикольно и (ее слова) "я самая безбашенная невеста". 



> Как себя вести в подобных случаях


Спокойствие. Им скоро надоест кататься и они поймут, что сделали что-то не то. Поэтому дожидаемся и без психов и с улыбкой продолжаем торжество. Главное с гостями не обсуждать "какая рассякая невеста, что уехала. какие рассякие гости. что увезли невесту". Объявить танцы. - Невеста наша скоро появится. А похитители проголодаются. А мы пока поиграем.
На встрече я еще обговариваю такой момент, называю "страшные истории". Рассказываю реальные истории которые были в практике. "Пьяные гости", "пьяная невеста намного страшней пьяного жениха", "пьяный жених", "свадьба без жениха", "свадьба без невесты". После историй обычно говорю, что вы то у нас не такие, я вижу... и улыбаемся.

----------


## Ольчик Умница

> Мне один раз пришлось работать на свадьбе минут 30 без микрофона, тк в нем сели батарейки.


А запасные батарейки с собой не берете??? У меня их обычно штуки три всегда в запасе.

----------


## mel00elena

> А запасные батарейки с собой не берете??? У меня их обычно штуки три всегда в запасе.


Ольчик, просто у меня нет своего диджея. Поэтому приходиться работать с тем, кого предоставит ресторан. Как то так.




> Вообще желательно на встрече обговаривать такие моменты "Никуда не уезжаем, не убегаем


Наташа, во-первых, спасибо за ответ. Во-вторых конечно с молодыми стараешься все обговорить. Но ведь гости могут быть непредсказуемые. На одной из свадеб, где я была приглашенной гостьей, так же посадили невесту в машину и заблокировали двери. Так жених запрыгнул на крышу и как Тарзан стал скакать на ней. В результате: помятаяя крыша автомобиля + растроенный хозяин машины сразу же пожелал уехать с этого мероприятия + неприятный осадок. 



> На встрече я еще обговариваю такой момент, называю "страшные истории". Рассказываю реальные истории которые были в практике. "Пьяные гости", "пьяная невеста намного страшней пьяного жениха", "пьяный жених", "свадьба без жениха", "свадьба без невесты". После историй обычно говорю, что вы то у нас не такие, я вижу... и улыбаемся.


А "страшилки" возьму себе на заметку.

----------


## Светлая Лань

> Изменить ущербное, заведомо проигрышное положение "нанятой тамады для проведения бардака на свадьбе" на четкую современную позицию "приглашенного квалифицированного специалиста - организатора и ведущего свадебного вечера"


Как я с этим согласна! А иной раз заказчики изначально просят: Больше денежных конкурсов, объявление суммы даров и т.д. Ведущий - это не выбивальщик денег из гостей, задача его в веселье, в развлечениях для этих же гостей... Чтобы потом было что вспомнить! Одно радует - таких сейчас не часто Господь посылает!

----------


## Андрей_Крылов

у меня на свадьбе отцу камеру разбили во время сьемки!!!
Но жених все возместил,хотя кривился....

----------


## katrin 86

Разрешите написать про свой опыт. Изначально начали заниматься с творческой группой не проведением целостного мероприятия, а "продавали" себя как отдельный народный блок на праздник (юбилей, свадьба). Позже выяснилось, что продавать мы себя можем только сами и сейчас полностью занимаемся организацией мероприятий (любых) и не только в народном стиле. Проводили юбилей женщине 55 лет, у которой муж очень хотел весь вечер станцевать со мною вальс и весь вечер за мною ходил!Вальс я станцевала, но весь танец ловила грозные взоры жены)Как же вежливо отказать, не обидев пожилого человека и заказчика)?

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Как же вежливо отказать, не обидев пожилого человека и заказчика)?


Попробуй отвертеться "сказочкой", мол, жутко разыгрался ревматизм - с трудом хожу, танцевать и вовсе не могу))))))))))

----------


## zelenaya

> у меня на свадьбе отцу камеру разбили


Да уж...у меня еще "интереснее" было. Чуть свидетельнице голову не разбили.  :Vah:  Зал был небольшой. А гости ТАК разошлись в танце, что случайно зацепили стойку с колонкой. И она (стойка) так плаааавненько начала падать в то место, где сидела свидетельница. :Shok:  Хорошо, что в этот момент она потянулась чокаться с гостем...иначе удар пришелся бы прямо по голове. Уффф, пронесло... Но испугалась я конкретно! А если бы она сидела на месте?! Даже боюсь представить!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

*zelenaya*, весёлые истории)))))))))))

----------


## Klubnica

А у меня во время кидания подвязки - мальчишки прыгнули настолько высоко, что разбили 2 люстры. А так как это было в дорогущем ресторане, где интерьер был в дворцовом стиле, то и люстры висели очень дорогие( Молодоженам пришлось за нее заплатить 35.000((( а так как свадьба была маленькой - думаю, что это 1/3 всех подаренных денег...вот обидно то было(

----------


## Klubnica

Скажите, пожалуйста, а если вам реквизит ломают - вы как то с заказчиками это обговариваете? Они вам возмещают?

----------


## Саблегубик

> Скажите, пожалуйста, а если вам реквизит ломают - вы как то с заказчиками это обговариваете? Они вам возмещают?


У меня единственный раз разбили большой фужер. Даже казалось бы сумма небольшая, но купить его проблематично. Я попросила с мамы жениха возместить- фигушки, такую моську состроила. Короче плюнула я. Хотя в договоре у нас прописано, что за порчу заказчики должны мне возместить. 
А так гости у меня все аккуратные- ничего не рвут и не тащат с собой   :Tender:

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

> А так гости у меня все аккуратные- ничего не рвут и не тащат с собой


с каждой свадьбы пропадают - маски, шляпки, надувной реквизит и т.д. вот на юбилеях так не тырят...

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> а если вам реквизит ломают - вы как то с заказчиками это обговариваете?


Я работаю без реквизита................

----------


## galanata

Добрый-бодрый день! Недавно на юбилее поругалась с одним гостем. До сих пор переживаю из-за этого. Меня заказчики предупредили, что у них на юбилее будет баянист, который сможет подыграть, если надо. Я сочинила частушки про коллектив (их очень много присутствовало) и попросила его подыграть. А он говорит, я сейчас пару песен спою, потом вам подыграю. А я думаю, сейчас стоит только баян в руки взять и все-весь блок на смарку - их потом не соберешь в кучу - все будут петь! в общем я ему на повышенных тонах сказала: Нет! я уйду-после меня - хоть что делайте! А он как раскричался! я вам тут вообще не нанимался! Я за это вообще-то деньги беру! Я думаю, все - сейчас скандал будет! Я тон сбавила., сказала, извините, просто меня предупредили, что вы сможете подыграть, если надо. Если вы это не можете сделать, то не надо. Я и без аккомпанимента спою!  Он все-таки сыграл, но осадок, что сделала что-то не так остался...

----------


## Курица

> Добрый-бодрый день! Недавно на юбилее поругалась с одним гостем. До сих пор переживаю из-за этого.





> Он все-таки сыграл, но осадок, что сделала что-то не так остался...


*galanata*, сразу вспомнилась *Притча об УСПЕХЕ.*

- Сэр, в чем секрет вашего УСПЕХА?" — спросил репортер успешного бизнесмена. 
 -Всего два слова! 
 -И какие же, сэр? 
 -Правильные решения. 
 -И как же вы принимаете правильные решения? 
 -Одно слово. 
 -И что это за слово? 
 -Опыт! 
 -А как вы получаете этот самый опыт? 
- Два слова. 
 -И какие же? 
- Неправильные решения…

Думаю, в следующий раз ты уже по-другому поступишь: или говорить будешь не так резко, или...ну, уже по обстоятельствам...чтоб осадка на Душе не осталось! :Aga:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> А он говорит, я сейчас пару песен спою, потом вам подыграю.


 :Taunt: 
"Весёлый" баянист, однако))))))))))
Если ведущая просит меня ей что либо подыграть - максимум, что могу сделать - так предложить вариант её идеи (если в голову мою что то взбредёт), и если вариант не устраивает - делаю беспрекословно так как просит.
Но на крик переходить  - скажем, я на твоей стороне а не на стороне баяниста..............

----------


## Саблегубик

> . До сих пор переживаю из-за этого


Бывают такие ситуации, которые прокручиваешь в голове снова и снова, и они обрастают новыми переживаниями... Мой совет- забей! Следующий раз умней будешь.

----------


## Горячева

Всем доброго времени суток! Принимайте в свои ряды новичка! У меня года четыре назад, на свадьбе была ну ооооочень пьяная гостья, молодая девушка, откровенно раздетая. Мешать начала сразу, ещё на репетиции встречи молодых, орёт матом и прочее, там много чего ещё она творила. Затем в зале, во время "сем. очага", мы передавали родительскую свечу по гостям из рук в руки, до неё дошла, она её задула и с матом-смехом "На х... любовь", невеста у меня чуть не рыдает, а я не выдержала и в микрофон громко так сказала: "Заткнись дура!". Потом конечно перед молодыми извинилась, но до сих пор за себя стыдно, что позволила себе такое.

----------


## manja

> Мешать начала сразу, ещё на репетиции встречи молодых, орёт матом и прочее, там много чего ещё она творила. Затем в зале, во время "сем. очага", мы передавали родительскую свечу по гостям из рук в руки, до неё дошла, она её задула и с матом-смехом "На х... любовь", невеста у меня чуть не рыдает, а я не выдержала и в микрофон громко так сказала: "Заткнись дура!". Потом конечно перед молодыми извинилась, но до сих пор за себя стыдно, что позволила себе такое.


Я думаю ты сама поняла уже что с такими гостями не удастся ничего сделать..и потому держать себя в руках и сделать немного о хитрому..вот в чем успех..
В такой момент нужно перевести все что случилось ...в какое то другое русло..
Ну например гостья пяьная затушила свечу..свадебную..не надо было делать трагедию..и портить настроение невесте..Я бы просто сделала по другому..Если бы она так сделала я бы сказала..Обратите внимание..существует примета..что если на свадьбе свечу затушит женщина..с импользованием потустронних сил..как это сейчас случилось..то у молодых появится шанс справиться с трудностями прямо сейчас..Ведь впереди у них большая жизнь..которая полна преградами и проблемами..ну что, молодые готовы к первму испытанию? У меня в руках колокольчик..Говорят что когда звенит колокольчик..то все плохое как бы этим звоном переполняется..Возьмите вашу свечу..которая сейчас загорится с новой силой и яркостью..потому что ее свет вы осветили тем, что ничего не боитесь..и ничего вас не может как говорили вышибить из колеи семейной жизни...Пусть горит ваш очаг, пусть в нем отражаются ваши победы над трудносятми и помните....свечу и огонь можно затушить..но вот свет и огонь в сердце у вас никто не сможет отнять..желаю вам огромной любви..

Ну а по поводу той девушки что мешала..я просто попросила бы ее что то тебе помочь...и увела бы ее в свой уголок и раздевалку..И там бы один на один..поговорила бы с ней..просто по хорошему..Поробовала бы достучаться тем, что у нее тоже однажды будет свадьба..и не обязательно играть роль на свадьбе у гостей которые тебя пригласили в образе НЕЧИСТОЙ и потусторонней силы..Кому это надо? Я бы просто постаралась найти слова а если бы не помогло...то попросила бы близких людей жениха и невесты ее увести..вот и все..

----------


## galanata

> Всем доброго времени суток! Принимайте в свои ряды новичка! У меня года четыре назад, на свадьбе была ну ооооочень пьяная гостья, молодая девушка, откровенно раздетая. Мешать начала сразу, ещё на репетиции встречи молодых, орёт матом и прочее, там много чего ещё она творила. Затем в зале, во время "сем. очага", мы передавали родительскую свечу по гостям из рук в руки, до неё дошла, она её задула и с матом-смехом "На х... любовь", невеста у меня чуть не рыдает, а я не выдержала и в микрофон громко так сказала: "Заткнись дура!". Потом конечно перед молодыми извинилась, но до сих пор за себя стыдно, что позволила себе такое.


И как же отреагировала на это сама гостья? Неужели заткнулась?!)))

----------


## galanata

У меня в начале моего "тамадейного" пути был один юбилей - 55 лет женщине. я по наивности (сравнила возраст со своей мамой, со знакомыми) подумала, что все должно пройти интеллигентно, порядочно, с душой, с чувством.. Ага! Не тут-то было! для нее и звездный дождь, и светящееся сердце, и душевные слова, да че-то она скучная и скучная. А потом так после стопок 10 одна из гостей подошла ко мне и сказала:"Что так скучно! Включите нам стриптиз!" я обалдела, конечно. Стала лихорадочно искать музыку (была без музыканта - у них денег на него не хватило)- нашла, и, то, что потом началось!!! Женщины вытащили мужиков танцевать, причем не своих мужей, стали раздевать их-одного раздели почти всего - я вовремя остановила!А юбилярша что творила-вы бы видели! Сами стали стягивать бюстгальтеры...! В общем я думала, что сейчас начнется групповуха! благо присутствовала пожилая женщина, которая видимо, была привыкшая к таким гулянкам, и вовремя их остановила! Но у меня было такое чувство, как буд-то я в чем-то грязном повалялась! я еле доработала до конца... Обвинила во всем себя и долго после этого вообще не брала заказы. Хотя некоторые подходили спрашивали телефон. А потом, уже после юбилея я узнала, что это за компания. И подумала, что о заказчиках надо узнавать все заранее. Вот такой вот опыт! Но зато -опыт!

----------


## tamada_zp2378

отчет о проделанной работе! в субботу была свадьба, 25 человек. из них 6 детей и трое после операции и того 16 ходячих!!! :Grin:  музыкант попался Класс!!! настроение людей ловил, если что не так идет, сразу поменял музыку, меня с полуслова понимал. умничка! да и свадьба прошла на удивление весело, с таким количеством людей!!!
для детей провела конкурсы. так что в стороне ни кто не остался. а на последний даже после операции встал мужчина. не смог усидеть! всегда в конце перед последним танцем говорю молодым напутственные слова. так вот в этот раз почему-то вспомнила слова одной жительницы этого форума. я их не копировала, просто прочитала и они мне запали в душу. слова про счастье. и как они в тот момент звучали!!! спасибо вам дорогие форумчане. вот в такие моменты понимаешь ради чего мы работаем!

----------


## О-па-па

[QUOTE=tamada_zp2378;4669047]отчет о проделанной работе! в субботу была свадьба, 25 человек. из них 6 детей и трое после операции и того 16 ходячих!!! :Grin:  музыкант попался Класс!!! настроение людей ловил, если что не так идет, сразу поменял музыку, меня с полуслова понимал. умничка! 

Здравствуйте! Хочу сказать, что от музыканта на праздниках очень много зависит: понимающий и помогающий - он облегчает работу ведущего практически на 50%. 

Всем форумчанам спасибо - очень много познавательного узнаешь здесь для себя!

----------


## MariGri

> Меня заказчики предупредили, что у них на юбилее будет баянист, который сможет подыграть,


Здравствуйте! Вас хоть предупредили, а меня нет. Прихожу на 60 юбилей мужчины и вдруг вижу среди гостей нарисовался мужичок с гармошкой. Подходит ко мне и говорит, что его мол юбиляр попросил спеть  после каждого тоста песню. Но я понимаю ещё по 1, но его же как понесло......Девочка, которая снимала юбилей, не выдержала и мягко сказать усадила на своё место. Он обиделся, так и просидел.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Он обиделся, так и просидел.


 :Taunt:

----------


## юляшникс

Попробую и я поделиться своей историей. Заказ поступил от девушки, которая была в прошлом году на свадьбе и на выпускном из института( для одной группы в кафе программа на 3 часа). Приехали заказывать мама и дочь юбилей для мужа и папы. Сами предложили тему СССР, так как юбиляр состоит в партии и придерживается коммунистических взглядов. Планировалось проведение для компании в 35 человек. Такой юбилей для меня не нов, он был уже 3-м с этой тематикой. сразу предложила как украсить и что можно сделать для создания атмосферы.  Плакаты, галстуки пионерские, шарики и конечно большой буфет с дефицитом, шпроты, вафельки , сгущёнка, лимонад и пиво в чебурашках.Я была в образе буфетчицы Зины. нашла много музыки из кинофильмов СССР. И вот начало, приезжаем на место , всё как нужно и плакаты и буфет, я в образе и музыка звучит, но гостей 18 человек, большинство женщины, один дедушка, сын, брат и сват. Я скажу честно растерялась. Как-то юбилей то мужчины. Ну да ладно делаем торжественную встречу, повязываем галстук, мой выход, шутки монолог первые тосты и я понимаю что чужда им сама идея. Из всех гостей только сын и дочь во всём участвовали, ни викторины ни конкурсы ни танцы им не в радость. Сложные чувства, начинаем делать, всё идёт весело, конкурс заканчиваем распадается вся компания как пазл, и тост не слушают и танцевать не идут. Сейчас сложно описывать эмоции, но я была готова заплакать. Юбиляр сидит кислый, просит спой, а я ведь не пою вообще и заказчики об этом знали. Финалом хотела сделать зонт с лентами, песня про погоду в доме, приглашаю всех в центр и из 18 человек в центре только 5!!!! Остальные отворачиваются и уходят курить!!!! Юбиляр с супругой под зонтом и ...после куплета и припева он его просто бросает на пол разворачивается и уходит курить, я в шоке. Было ощущение не нужности, что я лишняя и только мешаю. Что не так, не понимаю, сама подошла к дочери заказчика и предложила завершить на 1 час раньше, она сказала, что да пожалуй отдала деньги за 3 часа и попрощалась.

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

> Остальные отворачиваются и уходят курить!!!! Юбиляр с супругой под зонтом и ...после куплета и припева он его просто бросает на пол разворачивается и уходит курить, я в шоке.


Юля! грустно, очень грустно! может они ожидали чего-нибудь другого?!

----------


## юляшникс

Как выяснилось, гостей о тематике не предупредили, они как-то растерянные были. Но и я растерялась от такого приема, скажу честно самый провальный юбилей именно этот.

----------


## Масяня

*юляшникс*,  Юля - о подводных камнях мы ведь не ясновидящие, и знать не можем, правда?!  Кто знает, по какой причине из 35 человек было только 18?! и это не могло не отразиться на общем настроении юбиляра. Для некоторых (особенно руководящих, партийных) этот "балаган" как они это называют - чужд, они себя начинают чувствовать чуть ли не оскорбленными.
Помню юбилей - 60 лет, директор фирмы, для него даже встреча была испытанием. Поэтому и внимание стали переключать на гостей.  Только спустя 3-4 час он оттаял, угрозы не почувствовал. И завершила я уже программу зонтом с клубочками - переплетением наших судеб.


А вот зонт с лентами, честно, не могу понять и принять этот момент. все просто ходят вокруг... ИМХО...

Но всё нас только закаляет, правда?!

----------


## юляшникс

согласна , что всё влияет на настроение юбиляра, для себя сделала вывод, что нужно обязательно встречаться с виновником торжества лично. А зонт, я провожу как пожелания от гостей, проходит душевно. Хотя и я его сама не особо люблю, не совсем моё сделала и отложила до лучших времён.

----------


## Анюта Ярославль

> Как выяснилось, гостей о тематике не предупредили, они как-то растерянные были. Но и я растерялась от такого приема, скажу честно самый провальный юбилей именно этот.


вот именно поэтому на тематические праздники я заказчикам сразу предлагаю делать и пригласительные в тему!!! Чтобы гости, идя на праздник, уже были в курсе дела, так сказать.
Юль, Вы не переживайте, это был ИХ праздник, им было комфортно именно ТАК. Вы все, что смогли, сделали ( я так думаю). Если при анализе праздника своих огромных ляпов не нашли, не циклитесь, идите дальше!!!! А по поводу пригласительных, попробуйте. Ведь заказчики могут просто забыть о том, что нужно и гостям быть в курсе тематической направленности праздника.

----------


## юляшникс

В том то и дело, что я не просто предлагаю варианты, а всегда настаиваю, что уж если берётесь за тематику, то доводите до ума. Всегда готова и помочь и сделать. При встрече всё обсудили, сказали сделаем((( Моя большая ошибка в том, что видя рассыпающийся праздник не смогла его собрать во едино.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> я в шоке. Было ощущение не нужности,


Заказчица не правильно оценила вкусы юбиляра. Ты не причём.





> Кто знает, по какой причине из 35 человек было только 18?! и это не могло не отразиться на общем настроении юбиляра. Для некоторых (особенно руководящих, партийных) этот "балаган" как они это называют - чужд,


 :Yes4: 




> Моя большая ошибка в том, что видя рассыпающийся праздник не смогла его собрать во едино.


Просто ты запаниковала - не переживай.
И помни - отрицательный результат даёт плоды размышлений лучше, чем положительный.
Анализируй всё, от "предупреждений" гостей тематики, до всего остального.
Но уверен, что ты справилась с своей задачей, не смотря на своеобразные "условия" работы, иначе заказчица оплатила бы не три часа, а два.
Сильно не переживай - где наша не пропадала?  :Grin:  (а пропадала она везде  :Taunt: ) Удачи.

----------


## юляшникс

Спасибо за поддержку))) [img]http://s20.******info/ee87a63e835249c18e24bd6bb4b3c7cf.gif[/img]

----------


## Ritulya993

> попросила бы близких людей жениха и невесты ее увести..вот и все.


Вот единственно верное решение. А душещипательные, нравственновоспитательные беседы вести нет времени, а, порой, и нервов.

----------


## Курица

> А душещипательные, нравственновоспитательные беседы вести нет времени, а, порой, и нервов.


и - согласитесь- это не наша миссия!? :Meeting: Мы друг у друга-не навсегда, а ненадолго...

----------


## Александра Токарева

Всем добра! Пишу третье сообщение на этом форуме) 2 августа провела Юбилей! В ресторане! С ресторанским ди джеем. Всё вроде хорошо, всем понравилось. Была торжественная встреча Ю, она прошлась по звёздам, одели на неё корону,общее фото, взорвали бумфетти. Все гости поздравили по очереди в перемешку с застольными конкурсами, викторинами, кричалками, хлопалками. Ю танецевала танец под зонтиком с супругом. Сценарий увязала в Юбилейный роман - Былина(детство,родители, школа) Сказка(семья) и Повесть(родственники,друзья, коллеги) получились. Когда все поздравили начали играть - сказка про ивана-кощея-коня-прицессу, игровый моменты ожогиной - просто подари и народный блок. На народном мальчики умудрились покатать девочек на своей лошадке. Так ржачно. Ещё есть у меня джазовый оркестрик - большие счёты, стиральная доска, дудка, тарелочка. Вся проограмма взята с форумов на которых я бывала. Я пела. Народ расшевелился и активно стал танцевать. Один минус - это поздравления - они как то затянулись. Хоть я и приглашала группами, всё равно они прошли как то по-занудски. Коллеги, как у вас проходят поздравления? С какой изюминкой их подавать?

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Пишу третье сообщение на этом форуме


Маловато, однако)))))))))





> как у вас проходят поздравления?


Подачу поздравляющих импровизирую на ходу, но сами тосты мы то не можем корректировать, и если они нудные - это уже не в нашей компетенции)))

----------


## Alexandrrrrra

14 июля этого года я проводила юбилей мамы-45 лет, так как я в положении,  то взяла простой сценарий, ну как обычно, по какому поводу собрались, тост за юбиляра, затем поздравления, после пошли танцы с элементами игры,  а когда гости немножко расслабились, провела сказку-экспромт "Репка", получилось очень интересно и весело, так же с этого замечательного форума взяла идею с цыганкой-гадалкой по картам которая гадает и говорит что у кого на уме, так же все смеялись, конечно если бы не мое интересное положение. то я провела больше бы конкурсов и игр. Вот такой небольшой отчет о моем последнем мероприятии :Blush2:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Вот такой небольшой отчет о моем последнем мероприятии


 :Grin:  :Ok:

----------


## юляшникс

Пишу вот прямо на эмоциях, свадьбу проводила, гости  уже третью неделю( молодёжь) кочуют у меня по свадьбам, жених с невестой знакомые.Всё на ура любая шутка, тост ли, игра или ритуал....и тут в курительно-музыкальную паузу друзья воруют жениха, а подруги невесту...и хоть в лоб хоть по лбу  убеждала, просила...бесполезно... устраиваю совместный батл м против ж танцевальный всё ок жениха вернули и тут две тётушки требуют чтобы парни разделись и связали нить на которой из подсобных помещений вытянут невесту... я в ужасе, пытаюсь отговорить, то им лексус подавай, то полный стриптиз свидетеля... дурдом и невесту не найти сныкали и гости устали уже 40 минут вся эта котавасия... и у меня темпо-ритм к чертям и вся атмосфера свадьбы коту под хвост...бестолку пока друзьям сидеть не надоело, они невесту не вернули, тоесть друзья стали связывать ремни ленты от украшений отрывать...кошмар в общем. Жених и невеста пьяны к окончанию свадьбы платье невеста чуть ли не на голову напяливает...сверкая нижним бельём... гости разбрелись в кучу не собрать. Свадьба с 20-00 до 02-00 ужас!!!! сто лет такого дурдома не видела...Хотя и молодёжь и родители и жених с невестой довольны...Как бы вы поступили на моём месте?

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Как бы вы поступили на моём месте?


Ну..... не всё от нас зависит)))

----------


## Ritulya993

> Хотя и молодёжь и родители и жених с невестой довольны..


Если довольны, значит запомнили все фишки, главное.   
Это для нас, ведущих, видны и важны все нюансы


> уже 40 минут вся эта котавасия..


, мы ж на работе! А перепивших людей просто невозможно построить, пусть это будет на их совести. Поставить красивую точку для тех, кто еще адекватно реагирует и адью. Не желаю никому  таких гостей.  :Nono:  :Victory:

----------


## Леся Герасимова

Здравствуйте! Я ещё только собираюсь после долгого перерыва заняться свадьбами, но... неужели теперь и правда такие ужасы случаются? А Вам, уважаемая, респект за стойкость!

----------


## Панночка

Провела свадьбу 17 августа.Было 42 человека.Выкуп невесты из дома в 10.50,в 12.00 венчание ,в 13.00 фото,в 15.10 регистрация в ЗАГСе.
За день до свадьбы звонит невеста в 9 утра и говорит,что ксендз  отказывается венчать их до Загса. Невеста в слезах...  Решила выкуп перенести на 12.00,потом фото,ЗАГС,венчание.На прогулке с гостями делами дерево пожеланий из пальчиков и танцевали флешмоб.Танцевали  и просили еще станцевать :Grin: 
Выкуп прошел  :Ok: 
Родители жениха в разводе ...Папа жениха даже до первого танца не остался.Ушел после тоста за родителей.
Компания попалась классная .Все танцевали,пели,говорили тосты,участвовали в конкурсах.
Перед третьем  танцевальным блоком украли невесту.Украл мальчишка годков 12-13. За невесту попросил кулек конфет и 2 бутылки лимонада,а охранника невесты заставили танцевать народный русский танец.
В конце вечера ..уже после снятия ваты и торта...ко мне подходили гости и говорили спасибо..А теща так даже расцеловала.Пришла со свадьбы *Щасливаяяяяя*

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Пришла со свадьбы Щасливаяяяяя


Здорово))))))) Молодец.

----------


## anna1983

Добрый день коллеги!  я начинающий аниматор. Самое первое выступление было у дочери в школе у 2 класса, в классе 21 ребенок. Когда я вошла, учитель развернулась и вышла из класса. поначалу шло все не плохо, а потом все вышло из под контроля, после очередного конкурса, а именно с шарами, я просто их не смогла организовать, одно лишь радует, что не смотря  на все это дети были довольны.

----------


## Курица

> я начинающий аниматор.


*anna1983*, Анют, тогда тебе точно-сюда: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136096 
там встретят-приветят, объяснят-расскажут, чтоб подобного




> потом все вышло из под контроля, после очередного конкурса, а именно с шарами, я просто их не смогла организовать


уже не случалось, а всегда заказчики и детки 



> были довольны.


Спеши скорее по ссылочке! :Aga:

----------


## ИрихаК

Вела я летом свадебку ,жених с Москвы невеста наша .Родители жениха вообще приезжать не хотели в итоге прибыли ,сидели за столом как будто на войну сына провожают.У невесты дочка 6 лет ,висела на женихе всю свадьбу.Сама невеста ( в интересном положение) с подружками на перекуры бегала не переставая .крали её три раза ...Нам сказали ни какого шансона чтоб не было на празднике .в итоге свидетель пел песни про бутырку весь вечер ,танцевали молодые под его соло "А белый лебедь на пруду",.Пошли запускать шары с девичьей фамилией и холостяцкой жизнью ,все любуются ,выбегает жена певца шансона , кричит, давайте все в зал муж там поёт ,а его ни кто не слушает...кошмар и ужас .На улице жара в зале как в бане ,Родители жениха решили поехать искупаться (как я их понимаю) .В очередной раз украли невесту ,требуют лезгинку, певец шансона орёт мы русские люди такие танцы не танцуем..Как мне хотелось уйти даже без оплаты .посмотрела на жениха ,решила остаться ,бедный парень . церемоний почти никаких не делали невеста не хотела чтоб её беспокоили .заявлено было 35 человек пришло 18...Такого ужаса и кошмара больше не хочу((((

----------


## Свет-ланка

Здравствуйте все! Вчера у меня была клубничная свадьба.Как-то клубника больше ассоциируется с летом, но невеста настаивала. Работаю уже почти 20 лет, но такая невеста попалась первый раз. Она мне четко указала, что я должна прийти в сексуальном платье (а гости были в толстовках и кроссовках) и написала мне сценарий. Прочитав его я пришла в ужас. Это сценарий  для домашней посиделки и конкурсы для пьяной компании. Я конечно её с трудом переубедила. Мне очень интересно у кого-то из вас были такие случаи и как вы выходили из ситуации когда молодые на вас  _давят_.

----------


## Ульяна Солнечная

вот это ужас! Молодец! достойно вышла из ситуации!

----------


## Курица

> Ульяна, здравствуйте!
> Поясните пожалуйста, что за Ужас, кто Молодец.
> Если не сложно...


 :Taunt: Андрэ! Ты поражён или заинтригован? :Tender:

----------


## Злата Власова

Добрый вечер! Хочу поделиться своей свадебной историей. 27 декабря я была ведущей на свадьбе очень хороших ребят.  Молодые, симпатичные, не капризные, позитивные. В общем, сказочные клиенты. Какой это был день – ни кому рассказывать не нужно! Предновогодняя пятница!!! Город стоит. В пробках. У всех – корпоративы. А у нас – свадьба. Я с костюмами и реквизитом прибыла в кафе как обычно, за час до начала торжества. Как прибыла – отдельная история – продинамили 2(!) такси, третье – автоответчик выдал: «вы 40-е в очереди, ждите», короче, такси вызвала с трудом. А муж отправился за аппаратурой. Накануне – 26 декабря давали на корпоративный НГ одной отличной компании. Время поджимает, скоро начало, а мужа с аппаратурой нет. Диджей приехал, невеста с женихом на подходе, а аппаратуры не-е-е-т. Вот уже жених с невестой на лимузине приехали, а аппаратуры не-е-е-е-е-е-т. У меня нервы на пределе. Пора начинать. Но без музыки не могу! Спокойствие, только спокойствие. И тут ко мне подходят родители невесты и спокойно заявляют – давайте отложим немного начало праздника, а то у нас еще не все гости подъехали, а молодые пока на диванчике в комнате отдыха посидят – устали в пробке стоять! Я думала, что расцелую их, в эту минуту их просьба была лучшим предновогодним подарком))). А тут и муж подъехал. Только они с диджеем аппаратуру установили, как остальные гости подтянулись, и можно было праздник начинать. С опозданием на час(!) Но, это никак не отразилось на настроении гостей. Хотя с администрацией кафе тоже не все гладко прошло. Например, нельзя было: раскидывать лепестки роз, взрывать хлопушки, зажигать свечи, даже с караваем и тортом были проблемы (хлебные крошки от каравая начали сметать веником прямо под ногами гостей, а кусок торта во время аукциона попроси не носить по залу, во избежание падения на пол).  Не смотря на эти маленькие проблемки, вечер прошел чудесно! Виновники торжества и гости целовали и обнимали меня, говорили слова благодарности, и я была счастлива)))

----------


## игрулька

Разрешите и мне поделится своим небольшим  опытом)   За время работы я чётко усвоила, что надо найти своего музыканта. Вот уже 5 лет как мы работаем в паре. Он уже знает где что включать. Он всегда за пультом. Слушает о чем речь в зале. До этого работала с разными музыкантами, одни переживания были. Обговаривали по сценарию песни. Всё-равно  были казусы. К примеру,именинница воспитанница детского дома, ставится песня -родительский дом. Всех недоразумений и не припомнишь.   
В нашей работе непредвиденных  ситуаций много:мама жениха в салате, невеста пьяненькая... Главное улыбаться,помнить что тебя дома ждут твои любимые домочадцы и вести вечер исходя из обстоятельств,отходя от сценария,но не теряя  тамадейского достоинства)

----------


## tat.pe2009

Очень хочу поделиться с вами вот такой историей.Накануне Нового года моя подруга с мужем были на корпоративе пришли домой в шоковом состоянии! 
 Ведущая на вечере проводила конкурс с просьбами к женщинам принести из зала сначала зажигалку,потом часы,галстук,рубашку,и мужские брюки! Мужчины в пьяном угаре, конечно поснимали брюки и отдали просящим женщинам! А после этого ведущая объявила тост за женщин,мужчины пьют стоя!И мужчины встали! Зрелище было неприятное! Подруга весь вечер переживала за мужа ей очень не хотелось чтоб он участвовал в таких конкурсах! Пришла домой расстроенная и сказала мне было стыдно на это смотреть и в душе остался неприятный осадок!

----------


## Свет-ланка

> Ульяна, здравствуйте!
> Поясните пожалуйста, что за Ужас, кто Молодец.
> Если не сложно...


 Ульяна новичок.  цитату не вставила. . Ответила на последнее сообщение, имела ввиду наверно меня))) :Blink:

----------


## Свет-ланка

> Очень хочу поделиться с вами вот такой историей.Накануне Нового года моя подруга с мужем были на корпоративе пришли домой в шоковом состоянии!
> Ведущая на вечере проводила конкурс с просьбами к женщинам принести из зала сначала зажигалку,потом часы,галстук,рубашку,и мужские брюки! Мужчины в пьяном угаре, конечно поснимали брюки и отдали просящим женщинам! А после этого ведущая объявила тост за женщин,мужчины пьют стоя!И мужчины встали! Зрелище было неприятное! Подруга весь вечер переживала за мужа ей очень не хотелось чтоб он участвовал в таких конкурсах! Пришла домой расстроенная и сказала мне было стыдно на это смотреть и в душе остался неприятный осадок!


лично я шоке. Ну, как такое допустимо???? Какие раздевания ???даже с своей тесной компании друзей я такое даже в мыслях не допускаю. Куда мир катиться?  А я еще в инете видела клип со свадьбы, смысл-зарядку делали: дама на полу, а мужчина на ней...... кто-нибудь видел? :Tu:

----------


## irinar

> За время работы я чётко усвоила, что надо найти своего музыканта.


Да это уж точно... одной действительно тяжело... приходится и на музыку отвлекаться...

----------


## Malina85

> лично я шоке. Ну, как такое допустимо???? Какие раздевания ???даже с своей тесной компании друзей я такое даже в мыслях не допускаю. Куда мир катиться?  А я еще в инете видела клип со свадьбы, смысл-зарядку делали: дама на полу, а мужчина на ней...... кто-нибудь видел?


На моей личной свадьбе было такое. Между ними был шарик. Свидетель отжимался на свидетельнице :) Наверно, после ваших комментариев  я задумалась, что действительно неудачный конкурс. 
А мужчины в трусах за праздничным столом - нон сенс. Глупо.

----------


## Фея Доброфеева

Всем доброго времени суток! Вот и прошла моя "Олимпийская свадьба"... отходила 3 дня... Просто второй половины свадьбы не было, потому что жених мягко говоря не рассчитал свои силы, поругался со всеми  и ушел в самый разгар свадьбы...мы с ди-джеем и фото-видео-оператором ждали целый час, пока закончатся эти разборки, в надежде завершить начатое...не дождались...адекватная половина гостей сразу же разъехалась по домам, с остальными сделать ЧТО-ТО было просто невозможно....в итоге родители, которые тоже находились в состоянии шока, извинились перед нами и отправили нас домой...

Но, несмотря ни на что, хочу сказать огромное спасибо Наталье Овсянниковой Мегатой за блоки "Мама", "Погадаем по-взрослому"

http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=451

Ирине Игнатовой Окрыленной за блоки "Медитация", "Береги ее" 

http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=445

которые я успела провести!!!! 

На следующую свадьбу родителям настоятельно порекомендую не давать молодым крепкий алкоголь на прогулку...

----------


## ***Lady-A***

> декватная половина гостей сразу же разъехалась по домам, с остальными сделать ЧТО-ТО было просто невозможно....


у меня тоже была одна свадьба, на которой РОДСТВЕННИКИ напились во время катания и так достали бедных молодоженов, что те от них устали и сбежали в восемь часов! Большинство сразу уехало, остались самые нетрезвые....это был ужас...
[IMG]http://s9.******info/6b970442c32dd68f39dddc3cabdde41d.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Фарагонда

> лично я шоке. Ну, как такое допустимо???? Какие раздевания ???даже с своей тесной компании друзей я такое даже в мыслях не допускаю. Куда мир катиться?  А я еще в инете видела клип со свадьбы, смысл-зарядку делали: дама на полу, а мужчина на ней...... кто-нибудь видел?


 У меня в этом году была свадьба, где один гость мало того, что сам раздевался, так и других мужиков пытался раздеть, срывал и опошлял практически все мои конкурсы, чуть ли не устраивал оргии по среди зала. Я культурно сворачивала начатый конкурс, родственники пытались усмирить этого стриптизёра, но его пёрло! Даже перед камерой всему народу показывал свой причесон ниже пояса. Я до сих пор в шоке. У кого были подобные ситуации и как вы из них выходили? Буду благодарна за совет.

----------


## alisa 44

Доброе утро! Хочу поделиться с Вами небольшим фото отчетом...с "Гавайского" дня рождения.
День рождения мальчика 13 лет..отмечали со взрослыми...Все получилось спонтанно..долго не готовилась...Было на подготовку неделька...Нужно было чем-то объединить и взрослых и детей..Вот и придумала "Гавайскую вечеринку".
Хочу сразу сказать, что фото не профессиональные, поэтому качество отдыхает...
Начну..Это шары,  в которых были спрятаны гавайские имена на весь вечер..



А это имена- бейджики, чтобы запомнили свои имена и чтобы знали другие, кто называл друг друга настоящим именем был оштрафован..

За жаркие гавайские конкурсы вручали пиво.


Был гавайский торт.

Вручили имениннику-вождю Фруктовую корону и символы власти.

Редкие гавайские цветы (Любимая моя штучка..Универсальная)

Дети показывали выступление гавайских музыкантов.

Народная гавайская игра "Лимбо" ( играли и взрослые, и дети)

----------


## alisa 44

И немного продолжения..
Устраивали "Черепашьи Бега" (спасибо жительнице форума)


В конце подарили Необитаемый остров.

Было еще много интересного: играли с кокосом в боулинг, рассматривали редких животных.., ходили на пляж....
Жалко не было проф.фотографа.

----------


## Фея Доброфеева

Ирина! Спасибо за фото отчет!!! Очень интересно и по детским довольным личикам видно, что было очень весело!!!

----------


## alisa 44

> Ирина! Спасибо за фото отчет!!! Очень интересно и по детским довольным личикам видно, что было очень весело!!!


Добрый день!Спасибо за положительный отзыв) весело было и детям  и взрослым....Я вообще больше взрослые праздники провожу...Детские никогда не проводила..Просто тут мама сказала,что нужно провести день рождения 13 лет..вроде уже и не дети ....Вместе с родителями ...Я просто знаю,что компания отвязная и взрослые и дети...Поэтому,чтобы объединить их...и придумала "Гавайскую"..вроде просто и красиво...А гости отнеслись по-серьезному и даже костюмы напрокат взяли)))Была одна гостья,которая пришла в сланцах..и парео...Вообще было весело всем....И ярко...и весело и жарко...Хотя на улице было -5 и шел снег..
Теперь "Гавайскую" могу и для взрослых и для детей....

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> День рождения мальчика 13 лет..отмечали со взрослыми...Все получилось спонтанно..долго не готовилась...Было на подготовку неделька...Нужно было чем-то объединить и взрослых и детей..Вот и придумала "Гавайскую вечеринку".


Ирина с удовольствием вас похвалю.Вы умничка и гости какие замечательные,не только активно праздновали,но и пришли подготовленными !!!Сложный возраст,но рядом с такими взрослыми и дети смогли расслабится.Порадовал абсолютно домашний ковёр в зале.

----------


## Саблегубик

*alisa 44*, Очень понравился фотоотчет! Прям глаз радуется! :Ok:

----------


## вера денисенко

> Теперь "Гавайскую" могу и для взрослых и для детей....


очень красиво и видно что всем понравилось))))

----------


## вера денисенко

> Редкие гавайские цветы (Любимая моя штучка..Универсальная)


красивые цветы....а из чего делали?

----------


## alisa 44

> красивые цветы....а из чего делали?


Спасибо! Шила из ткани ...вроде называется стрейч-атлас..точно не помню...не сильно разбираюсь..а наполняла поролоном и синтепухом..мимозу вязала и делала бомбончики..гвоздика - из красного фатина...и пришивала все к широкой резинке, чтобы было одевать легко..как ободок

----------


## irinar

> подарили Необитаемый остров.


Как все здорово и красиво! Спасибо за отчет,словно на празднике побывала...

----------


## mama Ira

*alisa 44*, скажите, а вот музыкальные инструменты, тоже мягкие, это со взрослых праздников? что играли, под фонограмму? как называлась игра или конкурс?

----------


## alisa 44

> alisa 44, скажите, а вот музыкальные инструменты, тоже мягкие, это со взрослых праздников? что играли, под фонограмму? как называлась игра или конкурс?


Доброе утро! Музыкальные инструменты сшиты из поролона, обшитые яркой тканью.Поролон толщиной 5 см.Это тоже универсальная игрушка.Это оркестр, муз.группа..или еще "Бременские музыканты". Использую чаще на взрослых праздниках, т.к. на детских почти не работаю...Это было исключение...день рождения подростковый,но вместе со взрослыми...Музыкальная фонограмма всегда разная..Играем "Белые розы", А.Пушного, "Мы к вам приехали на час"..Хочу на тематические в стиле 80-х сделать "Прощай, со всех вокзалов поезда"....Но это пока еще в голове, а иногда мой ди-джей миксует все вместе...Народ очень любит колбасится...иногда гитары снимают и как рок-музыканты начинают об головы бить...жжгут..прикалываются. К ним еще есть группа подтанцовки..в одинаковых шапочках...

----------


## Белая розочка

Ирина, какие красивые у вас атрибуты для праздника!!! Спасибо, что поделились такой красотой! Видно, что вы подходите с душой - и я люблю так)))

----------


## alisa 44

Добрый вечер Всем!
Хочу поделиться с Вами своей, а может не совсем своей идей..
Был юбилей...я спросила у именинницы где бы она хотела побывать (типа полета на воздушном шаре), она ответила мне "на Луне!"..
Что же делать...Но меня вдохновила эта идея) 
Я подумала и решила, На Луну, так На Луну!
Приспособила "море" - для неба, звезды у меня были со "звездного юбилея", взяла инопланетян Гиты, и ракета...(по идеи должны были лететь втроем: муж, юбилярша и ее сын, но сына уже увезли домой), поэтому полетела одна....Ди-джей включил "Внимание ! 5 минут полет нормальный!" 
Получилось и общее фото и всем понравилось..
(сразу предупрежу, что фото не очень удачное, но идею зацепить можно)
И еще: "Побывать на море , у Вас есть возможность всегда!, А на Луну, только сегодня и только сейчас!!!"

----------


## Мальвина13

Добрый день,дорогие форумчане!Хочу и я поделиться  впечатлениями от   праздника.Попросили провести праздник «Весны».Сразу я растерялась……что за праздник?  Коллектив чисто женский-вместе работают.Спасибо Курочке и ТАТЬЯНЕ 55,натолкнули на первые мысли и родилось название праздника «Весна-красна».Попросила всех гостей одеться в яркие наряды или хотя бы иметь яркий аксессуар.Расстаралииииииись………прям цветник получился.Сделала билетики в виде цветочка и раздавала за правильный ответ в викторине,таким образом выбрали «Весну-Красну» и одели на неё веночек из цветов.Викторина-какакие праздники весной.какие цветы цветут в каком месяце,весенние ягоды, песни и т. д…….Купила салфетки двух цветов и мы делали из них лилии,подарили друг другу,таким образом образовалось две команды.Между командами устроили соревнование-и пели, и  танцевали……выбирали шарики любого цвета и надували(подсмотрела у Курочки), а потом я говорила, что означает каждый цвет,а на закусочку устроила я им конкурс красоты…..приготовила медальки с номинациями…..надо было видеть эту радость во время награждения…….как дети…….даже не думала,что получится так классно…….все расслабились и оторвались по полной……..а ещё сделали магический талисман, что бы весна всегда цвела в душе-песочную церемонию,песок покрасила в цвета радуги и получилась шикарная бутылочка…..Я довольная ,как слоник…..всё получилось!!!!!!!! Огромное спасибо жителям форума за подсказки и пусть в душе всегда цветёт весна! :Girl Blum2:

----------


## Мальвина13

> Доброе утро! Музыкальные инструменты сшиты из поролона, обшитые яркой тканью.Поролон толщиной 5 см


Какая отличная идея.....надувные инструменты очень недолговечны.А скажите, гитары складываются компакно?

----------


## alisa 44

> А скажите, гитары складываются компакно?


Добрый вечер! Марина, все инструменты компактно сильно не складываются, но я сшила сумку по размеру....К ним ( к инструментам) отношусь с особой  бережливостью... А вообще поролон очень удобен в использовании ...До этого у меня была большая сумка китайская в клеточку...

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Огромное спасибо жителям форума за подсказки *и пусть в душе всегда цветёт весна!*


Тебе спасибо!!!



> Купила салфетки двух цветов и мы делали из них *лилии*,


А вот это я хочу то же научится  :Tender: Марина научи как или где посмотреть?



> Я довольная ,как слоник…..всё получилось!!!!!!!!


Ну и замечательно,что ты осталась довольна!!!

----------


## Ольчик Умница

> Купила салфетки двух цветов и мы делали из них лилии,
> 
> 
> 
> А вот это я хочу то же научится Марина научи как или где посмотреть?



Танечка, вот сюда загляни - тут море всего http://pinme.ru/u/liliya.vasileva.19...-svoimi-rukami 

Уважаемые модераторы, не знаю, куда эту ссылку лучше поместить, думаю, что многим пригодилась бы...

----------


## Мальвина13

> Танечка, вот сюда загляни - тут море всего http://pinme.ru/u/liliya.vasileva.19...-svoimi-rukami



Отличный сайтик.А я просто гуглила "цветы из салфеток видео"..........там всего полно

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

*Мальвина13*,   Здорово! Спасибо,мне лилия понравилась,...теперь будем делать её перед обрядом со свечами,а дальше все ставят свечу в лилию и  идём в центр,на финалочку с обрядом семейного очага!!! Целоваю тебя Мариночка , :Yahoo: сто пицот раз!!!http://www.vecherkom.com/content/view/873/

----------


## Мальвина13

Таня,я где-то на форуме видела фотку -свечи в лилиях.....красота.....но делать их надо заранее и самой....я так думаю и перевозить акуратненько.....вся красота требует труда нашего.

----------


## вера денисенко

> , А на Луну, только сегодня и только сейчас!!!"


а ракету делали из какого материала?

----------


## alisa 44

> а ракету делали из какого материала?


Добрый день. Это изолон или...подложка под ламинат...НО нужно сделать поплотнее...и на одного человека..

----------


## bree80

> Устраивали "Черепашьи Бега" (спасибо жительнице форума)


Ирина, так ты всё так и устроила их? из чего черепах сделала?

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Таня,я где-то на форуме видела фотку -свечи в лилиях.....красота.....но делать их надо заранее и самой....я так думаю и перевозить акуратненько.....вся красота требует труда нашего.


Марина,мне уже надоело,покупать на базаре цветы и клеить свечки в них..Я год проводила застольный конкурс с гостями...мастер класс делали розу из салфетки,потом дарили...по принципу 7 лезгинок..у меня там были другие нарезки и для М и для Ж. Заканчивался этот блок танц.паузой.
А в этот сезон,РЕШЕНО!!! делаем лилию,вставляем свечку и все идём в центр,на обряд со свечами.

----------


## ATLANTIS

> Таня,я где-то на форуме видела фотку -свечи в лилиях.....красота.....но делать их надо заранее и самой....я так думаю и перевозить акуратненько.....вся красота требует труда нашего.


 Это я выкладывада фото с лилиями....работаю с лилиями уже много лет...только я делаю их двойными так они красивей смотрятся...
[IMG][IMG]http://*********net/5054591.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Логомахия

Доброе время суток !Хочу поделиться с вами веселой атмосферой проведенных мною праздников и может быть кому то помочь , показав что костюмы можно изготовить из подручного материала , за 15 минут и всем будет весело. Сразу говорю, что фото выставляю не для профессионалов , а таких же как я любителей, может это вам чем то поможет.
 Вот так я нарядила слонов http://my.mail.ru/list/anilag35/phot...ilag35/794/797
Это инопланетяне http://my.mail.ru/list/anilag35/phot...ilag35/794/796
Это Королева, негр с опахалом и собака http://my.mail.ru/list/anilag35/phot...ilag35/794/798
Это принц из Золушки с хрустальной туфелькой
А это новогодняя сказка , но всем весело и совсем без костюмов http://my.mail.ru/list/anilag35/phot...ilag35/794/802
Заранее прошу прощения , если что то не так добавляла, модератора тогда прошу убрать сообщение, Я просто фото первый раз пытаюсь добавить :Blush2: 
 а фото так и не добавилось, только ссылки, девочки ткните неуча в темку "Как добавить фото".Заранее благодарю!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> ткните неуча в темку "Как добавить фото".


Подсказываю как сохранять изображение в своём посту:
Вот одна из ссылок на радикал (сервер-платформа, для хранения изображений):
http://*********ru/

Открываешь ссылку (просто кликни левой мышкой по ней), и откроется такая страница:

[IMG]http://*********ru/4912868.jpg[/IMG]

На ней две кнопки:
*Обзор
Отправить.*
Нажимаешь на *обзор* и у тебя откроется страница твоего компьютера, в ней ищешь нужное изображение, выделяешь его (один раз кликнуть левой мышкой) ниже нажать на *открыть*.
После - твоя страница пропадает, и остаётся первая страница с некоторым изменением:

[IMG]http://*********ru/4900580.jpg[/IMG]

Стрелочкой отметил, что в маленьком окошке загрузились данные изображения.
А значит смело нажимай вторую кнопку *отправить*.
Страница измениться на такую:

[IMG]http://*********ru/4904676.jpg[/IMG]

Слева будет твоё загруженное изображение, а справа будет колонка с сылками.
Обычно я использую большие изображения и по этому копирую третью ссылку сверху (указал её стрелочкой), но можно и миниатюру (при кликанье на неё - потом видишь изображение в полном размере), она выше (вторая сверху).
Вот одну из ссылок копируешь (как в ворде) и возвращайся к своему посту, в котором планируешь разместить изображение.
В верху каждого поста есть различные значки:

[IMG]http://*********ru/4895460.jpg[/IMG]

На нужный значок (в виде цветного квадратика, или дискетки) я указал стрелочкой, кликай по ней.
Появиться гипер окошко:

[IMG]http://*********ru/4885220.jpg[/IMG]

По стрелке №1 вставляй скопированную ссылку,
По стрелке №2 жми *ok*

И в твоём посту появиться строчка со всякими "козябликами" по краям это строчки буду стоять по два таких "значка" - *[/IMG]*.
Можно по одному с каждой стороны стереть, можно всё оставить как есть, главное за границу *[/IMG]* внутрь строки не "заходить" и ни чего не корректировать.

Вот и всё, твоё изображение загружено непосредственно в пост.
Когда нажмёшь *Отправить сообщение*, то появиться твой пост с загруженным изображением.
К примеру вот с таким))))):

[IMG]http://*********ru/4877028.jpg[/IMG]

Когда первый раз проведёшь такую операцию, то потом поймёшь, что читать "инструкцию" на много дольше занимает время, нежели сам процесс.
Так что - дерзай, удачи.






> работаю с лилиями уже много лет...только я делаю их двойными так они красивей смотрятся...


О-о-очень красиво!

----------


## Мальвина13

> Это я выкладывада фото с лилиями....работаю с лилиями уже много лет...только я делаю их двойными так они красивей смотрятся...


Таня,ты лилиии сама делаешь или вместе с гостями? Двойные-это значит с двух салфеток? Красота получается неимоверная  :Girl Blum2:

----------


## Pro.prazdnik

Вчера провела юбилей женщине 65 лет. 
Ну начну с того, что все гости были из хора ветеранов в котором она занимается, так же на дне рождении должен был быть еще один юбиляр - её муж, но как выяснилось за 5 минут до начала мероприятия его положили в больничку дня три назад. В итоге что получается: сценарий у меня полностью под пару, активных гостей в принципе нет, потому как многие из них ели ходят да и вообще я им по факту нафиг не нужна - у них есть аккордеон под который они замечательно поют. А деньги заплачены были инициативной заказчицей еще месяц назад, причем когда мы с ней обговаривали программу, она меня уверяла, что не надо делать программу на пенсионеров, есть еще порох в пороховницах, у нас все активные, заводные, хочу программу молодежную! 
Два часа прошли очень грустно и печально, все мои заготовки и конкурсы разбивались о скалы недоуменных лиц со стороны хора ветеранов и в каждую свободную минутку от моей балтовни хватался аккордеон и затягивалась новая песня. 
К сожалению спросить у заказчицы мнение, о проведенном мероприятии, не получилось. Но по себе чувствую, что прошло прям очень все ужасно. Конечно были моменты когда  они хохотали, но они были прям мгновенными и все замолкали снова сидя с лицами: когда ты наконец замолчишь? Где наш аккордеон?!
Просто я сравниваю этих людей с компанией своих родителей, которым по 64 года, но они действительно куражатся покруче нашей компании! Отец постоянно, перед праздниками, вытаскивает у меня самый смешной реквизит, и одевая его идет отплясывать со своей компанией! Конечно все люди разные, но я сейчас понимаю, что еще до этого случая имея опыт проведения в компаниях за 60 и выйдя например к друзьям родителей с тем сценарием меня бы просто закидали помидорами: крича нам надо веселья, танцев, смешных конкурсов и зрелищ!".

Как вы думаете можно ли что-то изменить прямо по ходу программы и что именно мне надо было делать в этой ситуации? Развернуться, отдать деньги и уйти? Провести лучший конкурс на исполнение песни по аккордеон? Стоило ли вообще изначально брать этот заказ у "старушки-веселушки"? И на кого ориентироваться при проведении мероприятия?

----------


## Линдстедт

Асенька, я  веду  банкеты  более 20  лет.  Есть  праздники,  когда- "полёт" и "кайф",  есть  компании,  в  том  же  зале,  та же  программа и  в  10  раз  хуже.  я  это  понимаю, но  заказчику  всегда  на  "?" как  Вам  наша  компания?,  говорю,  только  коплименты,  говорю, что  хозяйка  банкета проводила кастинг, чтоб  пригласить  самых  прикольных гостей.. Если б я  оказалась  на  вашем  месте, то  себе  произнесла  бы  фразу..типа. "я  ничего  своим  присутствием  не  испортила,  без  меня  было  бы  ещё  хуже!" Я за  20 лет  заработала  на  машину,  собираясь  на  заказ двухчасовой,  я  беру  реквизита  на 4-5. А  в  багажнике  всегда  муз.центр с  микрофоном.  но  и  это  не  панацея,  2  раза  я  вела  свадьбы  при  свечах,  аварии,  естественно  на  связках,  только вопрос-ответ и моментальный спектакль.... Лишь  один  раз  я  попала  в  ситуацию  "Тетка  из  торта" (администратор  кафе  заказал  меня  в  подарок  шефу,  не  предупредив  именинника. Моё  присутствие  было  настолько  не  умесно,  что  я  незаметно  ушла и  рыдала  месяц,  потом  всё  разложила  по  полочкам,  оправдала  всех  выновников  моего  провала.  и  всегда  ставлю  условие,  предупредить  юбиляра  о  появлении  ведущей,  если  покупают   моё  ведение в  подарок.  И  последнее, у  меня  есть  сценарный  ход,  план. Я  ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО подстраиваюсь и  меняю программу  по  обстоятельствам.  Выше  нос!!! Это  опыт,  он  дорогого  стоит,  молодец,  что  не  сбежала!!! :Derisive:

----------


## Мальвина13

> Провести лучший конкурс на исполнение песни по аккордеон?


А вот это отличная идея в такой ситуации......




> Я ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО подстраиваюсь и меняю программу по обстоятельствам. Выше нос!!! Это опыт, он дорогого стоит, молодец, что не сбежала!!!


Да, у нас бывают очень разные ситуации, поэтому главное научиться чувствовать компанию и перестраиваться.....

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

*Pro.prazdnik*, Асенька, давай по порядку твоих вопросов:






> Как вы думаете можно ли что-то изменить прямо по ходу программы и что именно мне надо было делать в этой ситуации?


Этим вопросом сама же себе дала ответ - конечно можно, нужно и необходимо.
Практика показывает, что заказчики говорят одно, на самом деле бывает другое.
Заказчик просил тебя молодёжную программу, ты её приготовила, а в реале эта программа не уместна, что нужно делать? - Правильно - менять её причём на ходу.
К примеру, идёт бой (шахматный, спортивный, интеллектуальный, на поле битвы и т.д.) и если видишь, что ты проигрываешь битву, то что делаешь? Конечно *меняешь тактику боя*, для чего? Что бы в конечном счёте победить.
В твоём случае битва была интеллектуальная, ты не знала как быть - либо слушаться заказчика, либо спасать "Титаник".
И на практике моей (и многих ведущих) довольно часто бывают случаи, когда говорят (заказывают) одно, но в реале необходимо другое. А задача одна - *сделать праздник*.
Не бойся менять всё и на ходу (потом спасибо скажут) - импровизируй, и всё будет у тебя ХОРОШО.






> Развернуться, отдать деньги и уйти?


Поверь, ты не единственная, которая испытывала такое чувство, что хотелось уйти, отдав деньги.
Правильно Леночка сказала - "Молодец, что не сбежала".
Настоящий боец  :Ok:  На тебя заказчик вышел, так как устраивали его твои услуги (хоть в устной форме - во время общения) - и деньги ты получила за услугу, которую ты оказала.
Бывают ситуации, где возврат денег (или не взятия гонорара за услуги) были из-за какого то серьёзного принципа - но эта другая тема.






> Провести лучший конкурс на исполнение песни по аккордеон?


А почему бы и нет?  :Meeting:   :Grin: 






> Стоило ли вообще изначально брать этот заказ у "старушки-веселушки"?


Если к тебе идёт заказ, и он тебе ни чего плохого не сулит - бери.
Про "плохое", попробую разъяснить - я за 17 лет тамадейства припоминаю два случая, когда отказался от заказа.
Первый случай - мне не понравились сами заказчики, мол, ты рабсила, должен то и то, мы тебе деньги платим. На что я ответил (ни когда не грублю), мол, извините, совсем забыл, в это время я занят - очень важный концерт перед губернатором.
Второй случай и вспоминать не хочу - касалось этических вещей, на что дал категоричный отказ.
А так - если люди просят - ни когда от заказа не отказываюсь, и чем они сложнее, тем мне интересней, мол, справлюсь я или нет))))






> И на кого ориентироваться при проведении мероприятия?


На всех.
С учётом пожеланий заказчика, но ориентированно на массу гостей  :Grin: 
Попробую пояснить)))))))
К примеру - заказчики просили меня *обязательно*  провести два, по их мнению, "интересных" конкурсов, которые они где то подсмотрели.
В итоге, я их не провёл не из-за того, что они мне были не приемлемы для меня и моего статуса (хотя это так же играло свою роль), а из-за того, что публике (гостям) эти игры были бы *не уместны*, мягко говоря)))))))
В итоге, рассчитываясь со мной в конце праздника, обсыпали меня благодарностями. Когда напомнил им (хотя это и не обязательно), что, мол, я не провёл их "любимые" игры, они мне в ответ - И не надо, всё было и так замечательно.

Надеюсь, Асенька, я смог тебе помочь своими, сугубо личными соображениями.

----------


## t.re

Здравствуйте, активные участники и гости этой темки! Читала ее несколько месяцев назад, а вот сейчас так хочется здесь написать, выговориться, посоветоваться. Я не новичок в проведении праздников, разное было, а вот пьяных (именно пьяных, а не выпивших) женихов или невест нет. Провела в эту субботу свадьбу. 130 человек. На выкуп приехала за 40 минут, с невестой, родней поздоровалась, познакомилась, реквизит подготовила. К 12 часам должен был приехать жених со своей свитой. В 13.15 регистрация. К 13.00 молодые должны быть уже в загсе. Но ни к 12, ни к 12.10, ни к 12.20 никто не приехал. Свита прибыла где - то к 12.30 с криками отдавайте нам невесту, мы итак уже в загс опаздываем. Жених долгое время при этом сидел с машине и не выходил. САми время тянули! Потом жених появился. Ощущение, что только что из космоса, глаза в разные стороны, ноги заплетаются, что говорила ему, вообще не соображал. Говорит: "Вон друзья, пусть и откупаются!" Спрашиваю: "Невесту в загс тоже друзья пусть ведут?" Подлетел сват, говорил много, по делу и в то же время ни о чем! От всего откупался фальшивыми купюрами. За выкуп (который был сокращен донЕльзя!!!) девчонкам в коробочку где - то 4 монеты по 5 рублей было положено, пару конфет брошено, да 1 купюра по 10 рублей, 1 по 50 руб, 1 по 100 рублей. Гости все с теми же криками "В загс опаздываем", шли нахрапом. На пороге дома у меня (как я считаю) хватило ума впереди всей толпы поставить маму невесты и сказать: "Приглашайте мамочка гостей желанных в дом!" Уж маму невесты толкать никто не осмелился. Так мама и шла дальше впереди народа. Выкупили в общем невесту! В загс не опоздали! Отправились на катания! Холодно было! Гости изрядно приняли для сУгреву. И жених от них не отставал. Я их должна была встречать уже в банкетном зале в 17.00. Гости прибыли чуть раньше. Молодые, как и договаривались, на 10 минут позже. Отмечу тут же: жених не протрезвел!  1 застолье прошло хорошо. 1 шок получила перед дарами, когда подошли свахи и сказали, что мама жениха просит, чтобы я объявила: "Гости, мы надеемся, пустых конвертиков не будет!" и что они будут каждый конвертик раскрывать и только после этого бросать денежки в коробочку. Стала объяснять девочкам, что это очень некрасиво и, наверное, не этично, да и на видео потом смотреться будет не ах! Что вообще к деньгам не притрагиваюсь, не оглашаю никакие суммы и с молодыми это обговорено. Могу только гостей объявлять. Дары затянулись. 130 человек! Хоть и группами приглашали, но все таки каждый конвертик открыть потребовалось время Поздравляли родители, потом крестные, потом дедушки - бабушки. После родителей подлетела сестра жениха. Я попросила ее подождать, сказала, что родных братьев - сестер буду приглашать после дедушек и бабушек. Ушла девушка, всем своим взглядом показывая, как она меня уже ненавидит!!! Да с такой гримасой всю свадьбу она и проходила. После даров мы объявили танец жениха и невесты (желание молодых было танцевать после даров), я в это время вышла из зала, решила минутку привести себя в порядок (на свадьбе была больная: температура, простуда и весь букет в наборе). Спустилась вниз, а там картина: орущий ребенок лет 5 - ти, на котором лежит щит - не щит метра 2, 5 на 1, 5, да тяжелый такой. Видимо, дите бегало да зацепило. Подняла ребенка, а там уже фингал на поллица, руки трясутся, кричит: "Маме только ничего не говорите!" Подняла его на верх, как раз кто - то из гостей спускался, попросила вернуться, разыскать родителей. Пока разобрались, первый танец молодых закончился, диджей - муж, не дождавшись меня, включил заводную песенку, гости пустились в пляс. Т.е я не успела провести блок, который как раз был здесь уместен, и который вызывал абсолютно всех гостей на танцпол. Не сажать же их обратно! Танцы, так танцы! С этим проблем не было - танцевали охотно и долго! За это время жених испарился из зала в неизвестном направлении. После танцев все пошло вверх тармашками. Многие фишки (в том числе купленные на форуме и привезенные с семинара) не прокатили, потому что требовали присутствия жениха и невесты в зале. Но жених был неизвестно где, а невеста с глазами на мокром месте курила на балконе, говорила, что ожидала от него большего на свадьбе, а он отнесся ко всему безответственно. Когда же мне все таки удавалось застать в зале молодых, пыталась что - то с ними провести, но жених все время переспрашивал, а что ему делать, и выполнял, но не всегда то и так! ВСе обряды (семейный очаг, песочная церемония, букет, подвязка) прошли скомкано. В время свадьбы невесту пытались украсть 2 раза. ОДин раз украли, но тут же вернули, поняв, что неуместно было. Второй раз девочка на лестнице чуть ли не со слезами стала объяснять укравшим, что не надо ее красть, лучше жениха найдите и приведите. Украли таки. Выкупать невесту было некому: свидетель был, как говорит, мой муж, тухлый, жениха вообще в зале не было. Активизировала гостей. Очень меня одна штучка выручила. Что - то типа танцевальных фантов, идею читала когда - то не на форуме, а потом уже на форуме встретила. Задания сама сочиняла, потом выложу в нужной темке. Невесту попросила в зал привести, пусть видит, как ее гости откупают! Жених немного погодя появился. По завершению откупа, времечко уже поджимало, торт бы уже пора продавать. Невеста сказала, что она уже ни торт продавать не хочет, ни чего другого. Часть торта раздали тем, кто участвовал в выкупе невесты - 14 человек, родителям, крестным и еще кому - то. Остальной торт так и остался на подносах. Как - то так! Потом народ пригласили салют посмотреть, пора б и с молодыми прощаться, но подошла свидетельница, сказала, что жениху нужно отъехать буквально на 10 минут за деньгами, потому что им со всеми нужно расплатиться, а деньги домой увезли. Потом после блока прощания с ними  он этого делать не желал. Сделали танцы. Потом было так тяжело перестроиться на лирику. Девочка - видеограф еще в 12 часов собралась уезжать домой, а потом, когда жених прибыл, они договорились, что они станцуют для камеры как будто последний танец и отпустят ее. Так и было сделано. Завершение свадьбы тоже прошло смазано и совершенно не так, как хотелось мне и невесте. Вот в принципе и все! Милые мои, знаю, что во многом нет моей вины, но рассудите, напишите, как вы выходите из таких ситуаций- ну ведь не бывает же безвыходных положений?   Ой, еще был один момент: молодые взяли ди - джеем моего мужа, а потом за 3 дня до свадьбы нашли еще поющую девушку, но без аппаратуры. Работали в паре. Репертуар у девушки еще прошлых лет (сейчас у нее ребенок маленький и в принципе она не поет, просто молодые по знакомству попросили, им было принципиально, чтоб на свадьбе была живая музыка) Один мужик даже матом нас обложил,  мол, вы что поете, то, что вам нравится?!

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Я не новичок в проведении праздников, разное было, а вот пьяных (именно пьяных, а не выпивших) женихов или невест нет.


Не отчаивайся,всё бывает,когда то впервые.Главное,подстроится под сложившиеся обстоятельства.В случае безобразного состояния Ж и Н больше уделять внимания родителям и гостям..Жениха,я бы попыталась отпоить чаем,если безнадёга,попробовала бы уложить где то поспать...если и это не получилось...Перекроить сценарный план на месте и по обстоятельствам.Привлечь как можно больше гостей в действие,в массовку и двежуху.Бывают же такие праздники,когда Ж и Н уезжают сразу же после дарения и родственники и друзья остаются праздновать без молодожёнов.
Таким вот певицам предложить исполнить те,песни,которые нужны на озвучку тостов или на дискотеку,но совсем немного 3-4 композиции и наверное те,под которые можно поплясать...медляки там ну и зажигательные хиты прошлых лет а чередовала бы своей дискотекой из популярных,современных. И никто бы ничего бы не заметил.
В те не далёкие,перестроечные времена,когда и вправду дарили пустые конвертики...учила с\р комиссию одним глазком заглядывать в конвертик и не вытрясать из него деньги а просто заглянуть.Если вдруг,пусто...подойти ко мне,а не к этому товарисчу...два раза выходили с членом комиссии и гостем в сторону...гость делал удивлённые глаза(ЗАБЫЛ!!!) и рылся по карманам...потом отдавал деньги..и мы заходили и не заметненько присоединялись к процессу дальше.Надеюсь об этих случаях никто кроме нас на свадьбе не узнал.А ВДРУГ и ПРАВДА,ЗАБЫЛ??? :Girl Blum2: 



> После танцев все пошло вверх тармашками. Многие фишки (в том числе купленные на форуме и привезенные с семинара) не прокатили, потому что требовали присутствия жениха и невесты в зале. Но жених был неизвестно где, а невеста с глазами на мокром месте курила на балконе, говорила, что ожидала от него большего на свадьбе, а он отнесся ко всему безответственно. Когда же мне все таки удавалось застать в зале молодых, пыталась что - то с ними провести, но жених все время переспрашивал, а что ему делать, и выполнял, но не всегда то и так! ВСе обряды (семейный очаг, песочная церемония, букет, подвязка) прошли скомкано.


Бывает(хорошо,что редко) всё идёт не так как мы привыкли...это тяжело...самое главное сохранять спокойствие...ведь никто кроме нас и виновников не знает,как оно должно было быть на самом деле :Aga: ...поэтому подстраиваемся к ситуациям и пытаемся упростить по максимуму все действа.Невесту однозначно нужно было успокоить...с шутками,прибаутками...наговорить комплиментов и сказать..что жених ПЬЯН от СЧАСТЬЯ!!! а остальное всё ,мелочи...это её день,её праздник и она прекрасна.Посмотри,как тебя любят! Жених протрезвеет и то же всё будет замечательно...

----------


## t.re

> Не отчаивайся,всё бывает,когда то впервые.


Спасибо, Танюш! 




> В случае безобразного состояния Ж и Н больше уделять внимания родителям и гостям..


Вот тут - то в лужу я и села. Когда встречались с молодыми (невестой, жених приехал поздно и в разговоре почти участия не принимал), я, показывая, что и как могу провести, предоставила девочке право наполнить программу теми конкурсами, которые по фото и моему описания пришлись больше по душе! Многое было выбрано с непосредственным участием самих молодых. Хотя, уже сейчас понимаю, что именно ту программу, которая касалась гадания на первенцев и предполагала участие жениха и невесты, можно было бы обыграть как гадание на внука или внучку и задействовать родителей. Каким образом только сейчас в голове прояснилось.




> Бывают же такие праздники,когда Ж и Н уезжают сразу же после дарения и родственники и друзья остаются праздновать без молодожёнов.


Тань, у меня такого никогда не было! поэтому, наверное, и затупила




> В те не далёкие,перестроечные времена,когда и вправду дарили пустые конвертики...учила с\р комиссию одним глазком заглядывать в конвертик и не вытрясать из него деньги а просто заглянуть.Если вдруг,пусто...подойти ко мне,а не к этому товарисчу...два раза выходили с членом комиссии и гостем в сторону...гость делал удивлённые глаза(ЗАБЫЛ!!!) и рылся по карманам...потом отдавал деньги..и мы заходили и не заметненько присоединялись к процессу дальше.Надеюсь об этих случаях никто кроме нас на свадьбе не узнал.А ВДРУГ и ПРАВДА,ЗАБЫЛ???


Ох уж этот денежный вопрос! Блин, ну если б на моей свадьбе кто - то из гостей положил пустой конвертик - да и флаг с ним! Не от этого ж семейное счастье зависит. Пусть бы тот, кто его принес, ходил с тяжелым камнем на душе! 
На другой свадьбе мама невесты подошла и сказала: "Мы дарим молодым 100000, хочу знать, сколько подарят родители, родные сестры и брат, дяди и тети! Нужно все конверты просмотреть!" Ну противно ведь! Каждый конверт сваха открывала, доставала денежку и показывала ее в объектив камеры! Не удивлюсь, если мама невесты потом ей все уши прожужжала, что мы подарили ах, а другие - ой! как мало! А невеста жениху мозги за это прополоскала! 




> Невесту однозначно нужно было успокоить...с шутками,прибаутками...наговорить комплиментов и сказать..что жених ПЬЯН от СЧАСТЬЯ!!! а остальное всё ,мелочи...это её день,её праздник и она прекрасна.


Да там подружки - то ее успокаивали! Вот только, наверное, невесте хотелось все ж заснуть, проснуться и понять - приснился сон! и все будет иначе!

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> можно было бы обыграть как гадание на внука или внучку и задействовать родителей. Каким образом только сейчас в голове прояснилось.


Молодец!!!Танечка,учись мыслить шире.Наша работа к сожалению зависит от многих факторов,поэтому с годами научишься выходить из любой ситуации.



> Нужно все конверты просмотреть!"


И тут же ты ей :"Дорогая ....имя отч.... вот вы этим и займитесь пожалуйста,а то как то получится не тактично...лазить по чужим конвертам!А вам,можно В С Ё!!!"



> Вот только, наверное, невесте хотелось все ж заснуть, проснуться и понять - приснился сон! и все будет иначе!


Ну,что могу сказать....невесте надо меньше тратить свои нервы...перевоспитать мужчину НЕВОЗМОЖНО...а вот приспособиться придётся.

----------


## ненька

> Это я выкладывада фото с лилиями....работаю с лилиями уже много лет...только я делаю их двойными так они красивей смотрятся...


А где про лилии еще и почитать можно, как их сделать. Очень красиво. Браво!!!

----------


## Grelena

Провела 17 мая юбилей мужу. Я - не тамада, я-любитель.  Так, иногда для друзей делаю праздники. Во-первых, хочу от всей души поблагодарить Таню-Курочку. Много полезных пинков, советов и направлений она мне дала. В личке поблагодарила, а теперь хочу сказать «спасибо» прилюдно. Страна должна знать своих героев!))) Спасибо, Танюш, большое тебе еще раз. Первый день после праздника решила, что все получилось, а потом начала есть себя поедом. Почему-то растерялась вначале, хотя всех знаю 100 лет. Потом, правда,  все вошло в свою колею. Сделала одну большую ошибку. У мужа брат-погодок, рожденный с ним в один день, почти 3 года назад умер. И надо было отметить этот факт, что у брата тоже день рождения, но его сегодня нет с нами. Я сделала совсем маленькое, на 1,5 минуты, слайдшоу с фотографиями брата на Лунную сонату. Так захотел муж. Как же я жалею, что не отговорила его. Не настояла. Слишком тяжелый эмоционально момент получился.  Все остальное прошло нормально. Гости до сих пор звонят и благодарят. Сделала 3 слайдшоу : "Детство", "Молодость" и "Мой путь". Ребята "Дуэт Лига", сделали классный ролик - караоке "Разговор со счастьем".  Тоже огромное им спасибо. Ну, и всякие развлекалки прошли весело. Делала  "Портрет", а потом в этой раме (в перерывах) -"Фототеатр",  "Настоящего мужчину"," Гоги" (переделанного под себя), "Салют" ну, и еще пару-тройку  развлечений. Праздник шел часов 7. Но для меня - как одна минута. Приготовила много, но многого не успела.  Немного жаль. Компания хорошая, все завелись на полную катушку, хоть и возраст далеко не юношеский. Молодые тоже были и не отставали от нас "старичков".  Вобщем, по большому счету, праздник удался. Спасибо всем, кто принимал в подготовке участие и кто делился своими материалами и наработками.

----------


## sunbeam_Катя

у меня пока единственное было замечание одного гостя....что когда объявляю музыкально-танцевально-курительную паузу, не обозначаю конкретно временные рамки, 10-15 минут...замечание было от мужчин, что не успевали курить и пообщаться между собой! теперь всегда объявляю)) нет никаких вопросов и претензий)

----------


## Dinna

Привет, народ! Собрала своих тараканов в голове, после прошедшей позавчера свадьбы и, стараюсь написать отчет.
Тема: "Свадьба под радугой" 
Начну сначала. Выездную регистрацию испортил дождь. Причем не просто дождь, а сильнючий ливень! Все и всё промокло.  Макияж, прически, платья и костюмы... Жалко было смотреть..... Но жених с невестой были счастливы. В конце я сказала, что дождь это хороший знак с небес. Значит ваш союз одобряют и желают таким образом счастья и изобилия. По идее, свадьба-то под радугой) А радуга появляется только после хорошего дождя)))) 

Работа над ошибками: надо купить арку, наряжать беседку замучились. Все нужно брать на себя и погоду тоже не мешало бы подсмотреть в интернете!

Банкет.

Родители забыли привезти подкову для битья бокалов. Ладно - не беда. Договорились бить бокалы через плечо на улице, перед входом. Молодожены опоздали на 2 часа.  Все извелись, изголодались, хорошо, что был накрыт фуршетный стол в фойе. Отобрала гостей и научила их делать радуги из полотнищ ткани. Репетицией все остались довольны.

Так вот, вышли мы на крыльцо. Встали как положено, ждем. Через минутки две подъезжает машина. Выходят жених с невестой и тут мам невесты дернулась от избытка эмоций и полетели бокальчики с шампанским раньше времени на тротуарную плитку. Все сначала: "Ах!" Я: "Урррррааааа! Стекло на счастье бьется!" Тут невеста с женихом подошли и я им так и заявляю. Вы только посмотрите какой день у вас сегодня - дождь в знак одобрения союза вашего льет, шампанское рекой, стекло на счастье, а в зале вас ждет еще один приятный сюрприз.... Жених кивает головой, невеста довольная..... и дальше по сценарию. Поделили каравай, перевязали рушник на запястьях, как Алиночка меня научила - всем очень понравилось. Вошли в зал на первый этаж, а там радуга, да такая красивая, пробежали под радугой жених с невестой - ни одно полотнище, кажись, не подвело - гости молодцы. 

И дальше пошла у нас свадьба гулять. Все, что применяла на свадьбе брала с ин-ку. Сильно мы с радугой не перебарщивали. Распределили обязанности между гостями, подложили под тарелочки цветные сердечки - красные, оранжевые, желтые и так далее, каждый цвет за что-то отвечал. А молодоженам подложили по сердечку со всеми цветами радуги, - мол, молодожены очень хотят, что свадьба у них прошла на высшем уровне и очень надеяться, что гости их не подведут...

И они, действительно, не подвели. Отжигали по полной. 

В первой части были тосты за молодых, за гостей, за родителей. Звездный час жениха и невесты от Юлии Цыганеску, правда я изменила и переставила некоторые пункты. Шикарным танцем жениха и невесты закончились посиделки в первом блоке застолья. Потом Хоровод ХОП-НАОБОРОТ, по-моему взяла его у Катюши Степановой. Большое, большое спасибо Кате и Юле. Были и радужные танцы, проводила шоу-программу "Идеальный гость" от Катюши Степановой, спасибо ей огромное - я таких телодвижений еще никогда не видела))) Но этот конкурс всегда буду выводить на результат "ПОБЕДИЛА ДРУЖБА" - гости стараются все и по сути они ведь все идеальные..... проводила флейту от Юлии Цыганеску, спасибо Юличке, для многих гостей было удивительным узнать, что жених умеет САМ играть на флейте! Снова резала рубашку на женихе - фишка от Алины Ковальской, зал визжал! Очаг зажигали от священного огня, который принесла Богиня Ирида (Богиня радуги), вернее, сначала мамы от этого огня зажгли свечи, а потом детям передали. Зажгли также семь цветных свечек, которые сама вылила. Спасибо за советы в теме "Тематические свадьбы" Елен-ки..... Поскольку свадьба началась на два часа позже, при количестве гостей 110 человек - особо развернуться с играми не было времени... Меня очень спасла "Церемония поздравлений" от Марины Морозовой, спасибо ей огромное в который раз, спасибо также Курочке моей золотой за наводку на этот клад! Мне даже страшно представить что было бы, если бы я использовала свой старый вариант! Завершило церемонию поздравлений танцевальное пожелание с кубиками (друзья готовились по моему видео домашнему заданию) - молодцы!
Невесту украли сразу после церемонии поздравлений, причем было это сногсшибательное зрелище: из одного угла огромного зала в другой со скоростью света перемещается парень с белым ворохом в руках..... я даже не сразу поняла, что это мою малышку тащут)))) Я костюмы в руки (мы за ранее договорились, что выкупать будут цыгане) Из заданий для жениха: друзья жениха танцуют цыганочку, сам жених поет песню - блестяще исполнил кусочек мохнатого шмеля, собирали табор из гостей, гадали на ладошках молодоженам, затанцевала народ и побежала переодеваться, остальные меня прикрыли..... Выхожу, смотрю: невеста без обуви! Спрашиваю: а кто виноват, что невеста наша без туфелек осталась? Все пальцем на жениха со свидетелем..... я говорю: "Отчего же такая несправедливость? А где, я стесняюсь спросить, в момент кражи была свидетельница? Она ж ближе всех к невесте! Выходи, Леночка! Петь умеешь, танцевать умеешь? Вот и прекрасно! бум петь частушки!" Это было что-то! потом прокладывали мост из денег от невесты до второй туфельки..... Ну и после, чтоб все-таки уйти на танцевальную паузу, построили мост любви и ламбадой собрали гостей на танцы) Танцевали и радужные танцы (я уже писала) и стенку на стенку "Команда жениха против команды невесты"...... На танцполе было человек 90, потому что в этот момент я вышла на улицу, курильщиков было около 10-15 человек, может и того меньше. Но основная часть заведено танцевала.

Забыла написать! Была у меня очень интересная гостья. Родственница со стороны жениха, тамада, гостья из России. Меня предупреждали, что будет такая особа. Но я про нее забыла, она подошла ко мне сама перед началом банкета в велком зоне. Представилась коллегой. И сразу стала пороть мою выездную регистрацию, не учитывая того, что молодожены сами отвечали за оформление, а проведение было в подарок. Потому что у самой кроме текста, голоса, красивой ручки, свадебной летописи и корзинки с голубками никакого реквизита пока нет! Не понравилось ей именно оформление, что не было арочки..... потом она стала гнуть пальцы и рассказывать какие крутые у нее клиенты и какая она крутая. Я поняла одно, что кроме денежного интереса другого интереса к работе у нее нет. Но весьма стушевалась, признаюсь я вам. Идею со свадебным деревом, на котором оставляют цветные отпечатки пальцев (кстати, баночки с красками я потом так и не нашла) она обозвала бутафорией, которую у них уже никто не проводит. Я стала расспрашивать про коллег с России, думаю может кого знает с ин-ку, имена-то на слуху..... Она стала называть кого-то, я говорю: вы счастливая, наверное на северную тамадею ездите? и ВСЁ!!!!! Её ответ, а вернее та грязь, которую она полила, ее саму заставил бегать по фойе глазами и искать укромный уголок куда можно спрятать ее бесстыжий взгляд.....  Я была разочарована. Смерила ее презрительным взглядом, в сердце защемило обидой и я извинившись ушла. Потом она подходила и просила провести зажигательный конкурс от которого все встанут в зале и вообще взорвет зал, причем в руках она держала цветок лилии и просила песенку фристайл (Может кто напомнит мне что за конкурс? До боли знакомый реквизит), но я спихнула ее к диджею, диджей с ней тоже не стал связываться. Перевела в этот момент взгляд на своих гостей и подумала: а чего же их поднимать и взрывать, они уже все взорвались и пляшут, как сумасшедшие?!

Позвонила мужу, он меня успокоил. И я спокойно начала праздник. Вернусь к программе: поставили очень красивый танец породнения, после снятия фаты сделала ангела и веночек - это моя собственная задумка (если интересно распишу), букет разыграли на карусели удачи - девчат было много, получилось красиво. Провела после разрезания торта чайную церемонию (Благодарю Танюшу Олейникову).  Подарила водичку молчания - КУРОЧКА, спасибо тебе огромное за тост за молчания. В будущее отправили посылку из прошлого от Юлии Цыганеску. От первенца получили письмо, погадали на него со скандированием групп поддержки, и отправили ему видео-послание в будущее. Кстати, ДЕВЧОНКА будет!!!!!!! 

Оценка гостей - положительное, жених и невеста очень благодарны, мамы молодоженов меня обнимали и целовали. Сестра невесты пожелала со мной сфотографироваться на память, и сказала, что на такой свадьбе еще не была. Я ответила, что обязательно передам ее похвалу своим наставникам..... А сейчас, внимание!!!!!!

------ДОРОГИЕ МОИ, НАСТАВНИКИ, ДРУЗЬЯ, РОДНЕНЬКИЕ, ТОВАРИЩИ, КОЛЛЕГИ!!!! БОЛЬШОЕ ВАМ СПАСИБО ВСЕМ-ВСЕМ ЗА ПОМОЩЬ ОТ МЕНЯ И ГОСТЕЙ СВАДЬБЫ!!!!!!-----------------------------------------------------------------

ДАЛЬШЕ. Работа над ошибками: Я ЗАБЫЛА провести некоторые моменты. Вот, что я заметила, как только я потеряла контакт с глазами жениха, я все стала забывать. Мужчина-логик и я весь вечер держалась глазами за глаза жениха. И все было отлично. У меня оставался час на весь финал. В дверях уже стояла администратор и сверлила меня  глазами, умоляя: "Заканчивай")))))) Поэтому некоторые моменты я просто ЗАБЫЛА!!!! Мне очень стыдно за это. Я забыла провести тест для жениха после снятия фаты невесты. Забыла посвятить жениха в женатиков. 

Вот так! Потом в фойе ко мне подошел парень и сказал, что я о******я тамада, даже не знаю как это воспринимать, как комплимент или оскорбление? А другие девчата шептались в углу: жаль, что у нас, у казахов такие свадьбы не делают..... свадьба была славянская.

Фотографий пока, к сожалению нет, надо мне, наверное, с собой свой фотик носить, чтоб помощница фоткала. А вы как делаете, товарищи, подскажите?

----------


## Dinna

> песок покрасила в цвета радуги


Я не поняла, а что песок можно красить???????? Как? Подскажите, пожалуйста!

----------


## Dinna

> Это я выкладывада фото с лилиями....работаю с лилиями уже много лет...только я делаю их двойными так они красивей смотрятся...
> [IMG][IMG]http://*********net/5054591.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]


У меня вопрос, девчата, вы свечи для таких целей сами покупаете или клиентов просите купить?

----------


## ROksana

Dinna, какой интересный и содержательный отчет!!! Сразу видно, как трепетно ведущая относится к своему делу. А мне кажется, это самое главное - искренне уметь радоваться и сопереживать. Ведь гости очень чувствуют все эмоции. По поводу того, что что-то не успела  или забыла, тоже раньше переживала, а теперь понимаю: возможно, это уже лишнее было, в следующий раз на другой свадьбе обязательно, а сегодня именно так. 
И ещё раз убеждаюсь в том, какое счастье быть на форуме, учиться у мастеров и творить самому. Всё, окрылённая отчётом, иду готовить свою следующую свадьбу.

----------


## Dinna

> Dinna, какой интересный и содержательный отчет!!! Сразу видно, как трепетно ведущая относится к своему делу. А мне кажется, это самое главное - искренне уметь радоваться и сопереживать.


Спасибо, Оксана)



> И ещё раз убеждаюсь в том, какое счастье быть на форуме, учиться у мастеров


Это точно, мастера этого форума волшебники - хвала им и почет! 




> Всё, окрылённая отчётом


Желаю вам удачи!

----------


## Курица

> Привет, народ! Собрала своих тараканов в голове, после прошедшей позавчера свадьбы и, стараюсь написать отчет.


Дина, спасибо за отчёт!
Ты-молодец, замечательно расписала весь праздник, действительно-"проверив алгеброй гармонию". Подвела итог:что хорошо, а над чем еще поработать нужно...Только так каждый следующий праздник будет ЛУЧШЕ предыдущего! :Aga: 



> Фотографий пока, к сожалению нет, надо мне, наверное, с собой свой фотик носить, чтоб помощница фоткала. А вы как делаете, товарищи, подскажите?


А я для того, чтобы мне заиметь пораньше фото епрофессиональные со свадьбы, иногда "проворачиваю" такое дело: :Grin: "задруживаю" с подружками невесты или с друзьями жениха на свадьбе, запоминаю их имена-фамилии,потом в Контакте смотрю фото со свадьбы, выставленные ими,лайкаю понравившиеся и ...НАГЛО прошу выслать мне те из фото, где есть я и где видны эмоции гостей. Конечно, заполучив фото подобного плана для себя, я не забываю спросить, могу ли я их использовать для своего портфолио.
А уже после прлучения Ж. и Н. профессиональных фото с той же просьбой обращаюсь и к ним.КАК ПРАВИЛО, после праздника они мне как родные(и я им), и отказов пока не было. :Grin:

----------


## Dinna

> А я для того, чтобы мне заиметь пораньше фото епрофессиональные со свадьбы, иногда "проворачиваю" такое дело:"задруживаю" с подружками невесты или с друзьями жениха на свадьбе, запоминаю их имена-фамилии,потом в Контакте смотрю фото со свадьбы, выставленные ими,лайкаю понравившиеся и ...НАГЛО прошу выслать мне те из фото, где есть я и где видны эмоции гостей. Конечно, заполучив фото подобного плана для себя, я не забываю спросить, могу ли я их использовать для своего портфолио.
> А уже после прлучения Ж. и Н. профессиональных фото с той же просьбой обращаюсь и к ним.КАК ПРАВИЛО, после праздника они мне как родные(и я им), и отказов пока не было.


Спасибо за совет! Сделаю все в точности, как вы сказали. На этой свадьбе я задружила с фотографом и видео оператором. Попросила материал. Вроде пообещали. Спрошу еще у молодоженов. Чтоб потом неловко не было.

----------


## Dinna

> Я не поняла, а что песок можно красить???????? Как? Подскажите, пожалуйста!


Тем, кого тоже  заинтересует этот вопрос..... Нашла..... на этом же форуме! Как красить песок..... http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...BD%D0%B8%D1%8F

----------


## Мальвина13

> Я не поняла, а что песок можно красить???????? Как? Подскажите, пожалуйста!


Дина, песок покупаю в магазине , где всё для животных, специальный для птиц, другой может взяться комочками.Самые красивые цвета получаются, если красить гуашью или строительным колером.Можно ещё добавить блестинок мелких.


[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Юлия34

*Dinna*, Какой содержательный отчет! Приятно было читать, а особенно приятно осознавать, что в работе нашей есть место и профессионализму при хорошей подготовке и здравым рассуждениям и выводам!!! Молодец!

----------


## Dinna

> песок покупаю в магазине , где всё для животных, специальный для птиц


 Сегодня заходила в зоомагазин, спросила такой песочек, говорят "нет"..... Да, комочки были, но я их просеяла, посмотрю завтра, как он там в баночке поживает, не взялся ли в комочки) Про блестки спасибо отдельное! Тоже добавлю.




> Dinna, Какой содержательный отчет! Приятно было читать, а особенно приятно осознавать, что в работе нашей есть место и профессионализму при хорошей подготовке и здравым рассуждениям и выводам!!! Молодец!


Юличка, что бы я без вас делала и всей братии тамадеев замечательного дома ин-ку?! Спасибо, что вы есть :Tender: 

.....У меня уже петухи орут: "Дина, быстро спать! Светает!!!! А может чего другого орут, но Дина маниакально впилась глазами в монитор с воздушными шарами ..... И уже не только ради знаний здесь.....хочется забежать и удостовериться, что все у всех у вас хорошо..... Всё, удостоверилась, топаю спать.....

----------


## Dinna

Всем привет,дорогие мои. 12,14 провела две свадьбы. Первая в стиле "Стиляги" (спасибо огромное за помощь в подготовке Марине Поткиной - очень меня выручила, подкинув множество идей и материала), вторая классическая. Гостям понравилось - благодарили, обнимали, целовались. Однако.... с моей стороны есть косяки, я не досмотрела некоторых психологических моментов - пригласила на "Хиляния" пару, в которой молодой человек хромой! Ну вот, скажите, что за дура,а?! Он так себя активно вел во время подготовки к свадьбе и на самой свадьбе, даже получил подпольное имя Николя......, что я "улетела" и забыла про его недуг..... но они тихонечко вышли из игры.... И я даже НЕ ИЗВИНИЛАСЬ!!!!!! Дорогие мои, подскажите дурынде, может мне стоит сейчас прям позвонить, признать вину свою и извиниться? 
Кроме того, на эту свадьбу диджей пришел чуть ли не с гостями, благо у меня помощница разбирается в аппаратуре, мы с ней все подключили, настроили - аппаратура в зале была не плохая. Все бы ничего, что дд опоздал, он пришел ПЬЯНЫЙ, тут же пошел купил еще бутылку пива и добил себя ею. В итоге: отбив на мой выход получился: "срыв звука......ина ...... музыка......срыв звука", причем все это в две попытки. Я стояла в углу и готовилась к выходу, а когда услышала звук, разозлилась..... Потом он спел на нечленораздельном языке песню в неподходящий момент и благополучно уснул..... Молодожены все позабывали..... в начале свадьбы произошел конфликт между родственниками жениха и невесты..... Поскольку свадьба была стиляжной, встречать молодоженов договорились бутербродом с красной икрой..... Но маму и бабушку жениха очень поздно поставили в известность и они возмущенные все же принесли каравай..... Меня вытаскивает сестра невесты и спрашивает, что делать, - мол "они", видела, каравай притащили..... Я предлагаю альтернативу, но меня не слышат, поняла: конфликт давно назревал, решили воспользоваться ситуацией, ну чтож флаг в руки...... удалилась, через некоторое время слышу тональность голосов на крыльце повышается, пошла утихомиривать..... Вышла, стою слушаю, они мое присутствие не воспринимают, им даже не стыдно при чужом человеке ругаться...... Я: "Брек!" Девчата, перед свадьбой негоже ругаться, давайте подумаем, как выйти из ситуации?! Направляют на меня вопросительные взгляды..... Предлагаю: раз уж каравай есть, нужно его использовать - родители есть родители, мы угостим их караваем, а потом скажем молодоженам: "а поскольку свадьба у вас сегодня не простая, а стиляжная, вот вам бутерброд с красной икрой, чтоб жизнь ваша была в достатке!"..... остальное по плану. Согласились, улыбнулись и разошлись как ни в чем не бывало..... Капец! На этой свадьбе было все, кроме "фаты", гадания на первенца и зажжения очага (молодожены живут не первый год, есть уже ребенок): лирика, веселье, игры, ругань, стриптиз и даже драка..... 

Вторая свадьба: понедельник, вместо 40 человек, естественно пришло меньше половины, да и те, кто пришли, уже не в том возрасте, чтоб танцевать или играть в массовые игры, хотя люди разные бывают..... просто это был другой круг людей. Значит так, из 18 гостей + 2 молодожены и 2 свидетелей, 14 человек почтенного возраста. Все..... и народ идти не собирается..... Невеста падает духом, жених тоже нервничает, все делаю по заказанному плану..... все довольны, но танцевать не идут..... Молодежь хочет, а старики хотят посидеть за столом, у них там свой "парень на деревне" пришел с баяном - он их и развлекает...... Молодежь ко мне подходит, что делать? Я говорю (подскажите девочки, может я не правильно сориентировалась?): "Ребят, ну посмотрите как здорово им, у них свой кружок душевный, пусть еще немного посидят, потом мы их прервем......"....... Но потом подошло еще несколько человек молодежи..... и публика, вроде, раскачалась, провела все игры, которые планировала и просили изначально..... К концу праздника свидетельница отвела меня в сторону и попросила провести игру "Норки", это когда парни, что-то там делает между ног у девчат, то ли проползают между ног, то ли что..... я отказала ей - не мой это стиль, она извинилась.....Со звуком снова была проблема, на дд они пожалели денег, привели своего паренька на аппаратуру, которая была в зале, а она допотопная - свистит, шипит, звук тихий, чуть пошевелишься у нее и звук пропадает..... вот так и гуляли...... Не скажу, что я в восторге, но сделала все, что могла, честное Динкино слово! - гости подходили благодарили, один взял визитку. Мама жениха, против которой меня почему-то настраивали, осталась самой благодарной, а ведь женщина "вышла" не такая уж и высокомерная, как предупреждали. Она оказалась ИНТЕЛЛИГЕНТНОЙ. 
Я снова сделала тост за умение молчать по курочкиному рецепту. На стиляжной свадьбе тронул тост, и невеста даже после слов: "Дорогие девушки, чтобы сохранить фигуру и сохранить семью нужно сделать одно и тоже...." вместе со мной проговорила, соглашаясь "вовремя закрыть рот" - умница! А вот на второй свадьбе этот тост после этих слов тост стали высмеивать, причем именно женщины..... в этот момент я вспомнила чей это тост (!), а он Курочкин (!)...добавила уже с особой тональностью в голосе и ближе подошла к молодоженам и стала смотреть в правый глаз жениха (прием убеждения) : друзья и это совсем не я придумала этот тост, а очень мудрый человек! И у нас на востоке есть такая мудрость и  именно поэтому на востоке семьи самые крепкие.....потому что, у нас  мудрая жена знает, когда промолчать, а когда дать дельный совет супругу.....  В этот момент все замолчали и жених кивнул мне головой - всё! Я договорила и все поаплодировали..... Вообще, наша работа заключается не только в умении красноречиво говорить, но и в умении убеждать..... Я еще не совсем психолог, потому что некоторых моментов еще не вижу, но этот момент меня задел и я отреагировала так, как отреагировала.....
В пятницу работаю с проверенным диджеем по всем правилам свадьбы, хочууууу! 
А еще сегодня решила и поставила мужа в известность, что хочу в Севастополь и желательно на постоянное место жительства, он задумался.....
Всех вас очень люблю, я по вам периодически скучаю..... Вчерась на банкете подумала: а что там мои интересно сегодня делают, нарно, тоже на банкете гуляють, играють, отрываются..... Мои вы золотые, спасибо вам, что вы есть!

----------


## Курица

> Всех вас очень люблю, я по вам периодически скучаю..... Вчерась на банкете подумала: а что там мои интересно сегодня делают, нарно, тоже на банкете гуляють, играють, отрываются..... Мои вы золотые, спасибо вам, что вы есть!


Дина, спасибо з а очередной анализ проведённых мероприятий!!!
Ты-умничка, хоть и пишешь, что



> Я еще не совсем психолог, потому что некоторых моментов еще не вижу


ВСЁ придёт с опытом,с годами...а вот молодость-не вернётся, и именно ею нужно дорожить!!!!!!!!



> с моей стороны есть косяки, я не досмотрела некоторых психологических моментов - пригласила на "Хиляния" пару, в которой молодой человек хромой! Ну вот, скажите, что за дура,а?! Он так себя активно вел во время подготовки к свадьбе и на самой свадьбе, даже получил подпольное имя Николя......, что я "улетела" и забыла про его недуг..... но они тихонечко вышли из игры.... И я даже НЕ ИЗВИНИЛАСЬ!!!!!! Дорогие мои, подскажите дурынде, может мне стоит сейчас прям позвонить, признать вину свою и извиниться?


это будет очень некорректно. Ты хоть какие слова для извинения будешь подбирать, итог их -один: извини, я не видела. что ты ИНВАЛИД!!!!!!!!!!!Это может его обидеть!Ты же его недостатка даже не заметила при подготовке свадьбы?Значит, он делает всё, чтобы таковым не выглядеть...А ты ему это ПОДЧЕРКНЁШЬ. Он с партнёршей -умнички, что



> тихонечко вышли из игры


И ты молодец, что за этом не сакцентировала внимания.
А вот что не заметила и вызвала-не молодец, но ты это запомнишь теперь надолго. Да же ж? :Grin: 




> в этот момент я вспомнила чей это тост (!), а он Курочкин (!)...добавила уже с особой тональностью в голосе и ближе подошла к молодоженам и стала смотреть в правый глаз жениха (прием убеждения) : друзья и это совсем не я придумала этот тост, а очень мудрый человек!


 :Yahoo: я почувствовала себя Тортиллой)))))))))) :Victory:

----------


## Dinna

> это будет очень некорректно. Ты хоть какие слова для извинения будешь подбирать, итог их -один: извини, я не видела. что ты ИНВАЛИД!!!!!!!!!!!Это может его обидеть!Ты же его недостатка даже не заметила при подготовке свадьбы?Значит, он делает всё, чтобы таковым не выглядеть...А ты ему это ПОДЧЕРКНЁШЬ.


Ты ж моя умничка! А я дурында и еще раз это себе доказала...... 



> А вот что не заметила и вызвала-не молодец, но ты это запомнишь теперь надолго. Да же ж?


Я очень-очень постараюсь! Спасибо огроменное!

----------


## ATLANTIS

> У меня вопрос, девчата, вы свечи для таких целей сами покупаете или клиентов просите купить?


У меня всё клиент покупает и салфетки сами делают....я только 1-у показываю,чтобы они знали как надо...

----------


## Тигренок777

Добрый вечер, друзья! Хочу рассказать в какую я попала ситуацию. :Tu:  Вчера я вела свадьбу. Приехала за 1,5 часа - жду, готовлюсь. К началу торжества приезжают: невеста, жених, родители невесты и одна девушка. Все грууустные! Невеста молчит - говорить не может. Я сначала подумала, что она уже "наотмечалась". Подходит ко мне подружка невесты и щепчет - вы знаете, так получилось, что больше никого не будет......... Я спрашиваю: а гости? Она мне отвечает: все здесь! С Москвы едет мама жениха и несколько родственников, но когда будут неизвестно, потому что дорога стоит (пятница, дачники). Сказать что у меня был ШОК - ни сказать ничего! 5 человек, из них двое - молодожены. А, банкет был заказан на 37 человек. Вот что? Вот как? У меня еще ооочень мало опыта для таких ситуаций. Это моя пятая свадьба. Не скрою, была секунда, когда я хотела отдать деньги и уйти. Но слава Богу, эта мысль меня посетила лишь на секунду. Я подумала, ну вот что им делать, если еще я уеду? Честно, я даже не могу эмоции свои передать! И их жалко невыносимо, и я понимаю, что я не вытяну, потому что опыта достаточного нет! Я еще в той стадии, когда самая лучшая шутка - хорошо отрепетированная! Ведь все - и конкурсы, и игры - застолки, и все - все подразумевает присутствие гостей, хотя бы минимальное. Я понимаю, что в такой ситуации меня хватит максимум на час! А дальше-то что..? В общем я - в "нокауте"! Подхожу к маме невесты, говорю: берите каравай, пойдемте молодых встречать! Она - "в штыки" НЕТ! Должна свекровь встречать! (Ну понятно, все расстроены и злые) Если честно, я так и не поняла почему у них гости не пришли, на больную мозоль наступать не стала. Я тещу еле уговорила выйти с караваем! Выходим, невеста слезами заливается. И я начинаю говорить... все как обычно, только без " вас встречают ваши лучшие друзья". Молодожены сначала не поняли, наверно подумали, что я идиотка. Но потом подошли и стали меня слушать, даже каравай кусали. Уфффф! Проходим в зал, сели. Накрыт огромный стол и он ПУСТОЙ! Невеста опять в слезы. Я начала говорить первый тост, выпили! Все, я держалась из последних сил! Дальше то что? Жених вышел звонить, я за ним! Спрашиваю - маму вашу ждем? он говорит - ждем. То есть от родителей, за родителей, очаг - все откладывается! Хорошо, меняем сценарный план, но и развлекаловку проводить тоже не с кем! Все 5 человек сидят с каменными лицами. (Уж простите, друзья, что я так долго все описываю, просто у меня был такой стресс - словами не передать) В общем, я не придумала ничего лучше, у меня есть такая маска силиконовая - цыган, я ее одела и пока жених звонил на улице, заняла его место. Начала придуриваться, почему горько не кричите и все такое... Жених вернулся с улицы и начал ржать, невеста тоже засмеялатсь. Ну подурачились немножко, выпили они и все! Что дальше не знаю.  Потом я музыку погромче, кое как молодоженов с подружкой вытащила танцевать, хотя я никогда с гостями не танцевала, но тут отплясывала вместе с ними, чтобы поддержать. Дальше что-то говорила..... Спасало то, что они все много курят, постоянно ходили на перекур и я с ними. Через 2 часа приехали родственники. Лучше бы не приезжали. Брат двоюродный жениха был в состоянии глубокого алкогольного опьянения. А, забыла, приехали 6 человек всего. Я начала вести свадьбу, так этот родственничек ко всем приставал, говорить никому не давал, микрофон у меня вырывает. Жесть. Ну я более менее с таким контингентом умею обращаться, а жених 2 раза на него налетал с кулаками. У него глаза стеклянные - полный не адекват. Испортил все, что было можно. Время подошло к концу, родственничек к тому времени стал уже "плюшевый" и его удалось транспортировать домой. Все вздохнули с облегчением. Все были счастливы уже от того, что он уехал. Я говорю заключительный тост и начинаю петь финальную песню. Жених с невестой выходят танцевать, я смотрю на них и вижу, что они улыбаются. Мне их стало жалко до слез. Только вроде бы все хорошо, смеются, счастливы, забылись..., в общем распрощаться я с ними в тот момент не смогла. Я работала для них бесплатно еще 2 часа, просто я так сама захотела. Мне захотелось, чтобы хотя бы финальный аккорд свадьбы был для них счастливым. Мы эти 2 часа провели очень весело, даже родители расслабились и хохотали вместе с нами. Вот такой я вчера приобрела опыт. У меня еще 15 числа свадьба, а мне теперь страшно, аж жуть. Вот подскажите мне, у кого большой опыт, как мне нужно было себя вести, что делать в таких ситуациях, не дай Бог конечно. Что я сделала может не правильно? Выбила меня из колеи вчерашняя свадьба.

----------


## KAlinchik

*Тигренок777*,Лена!!! Офигеть!!! Не, ну ты большущая умничка!!! Не каждая опытная ведущая разрулила бы)
После этого опыта уже ничего не страшно!

----------


## Джина

> У меня еще 15 числа свадьба, а мне теперь страшно, аж жуть.


Леночка, после такой свадьбы тебе уже нечего бояться)))))))))))
Ты молодец!!!

----------


## Тигренок777

Девочки, спасибо огромное за поддержку! :Vishenka 33:  



> Леночка, после такой свадьбы тебе уже нечего бояться)))))))))))
> Ты молодец!!!


Да, сейчас я тоже так уже думаю. :Yes4:  Но позавчерашний день вспоминаю с содроганием! :Girl Drink2:  А забыла вчера написать, я добивалась того, чтобы им запомнился именно  позитивный финал и чтобы уходили они все же с хорошим настроением! И так бы оно и было.... Выходит провожать их администратор кафе и говорит:"Ну ребята, ни смотря на то, что у вас сегодня произошло, все таки хорошо погуляли." ...все, сбила весь позитив! Я ее чуть не стукнула микрофоном. :Tu:  Они только забылись!!!

----------


## Тигренок777

Ну если опытные наставники считают, что я справилась - я СЧАСТЛИВА!!! Девочки, спасибо вам БОЛЬШУЩЕЕ!!! Это все только благодаря ВАМ и ФОРУМУ!!! :Vishenka 33: !

----------


## Юлия34

*Тигренок777*, Лена, тебе очень повезло! Да, да, именно повезло, что в самом начале твоего творческого пути ты попала в такую ситуацию! Ведь свадьбу с подрывными, веселыми гостями, которые готовы и "Горько" кричать и в конкурсах у чавствовать, и тосты слушать, может любой! А вот подобные ситуации и дают нам безценный опыт!!! Молодец!

----------


## Курица

> Сказать что у меня был ШОК - ни сказать ничего! 5 человек, из них двое - молодожены. А, банкет был заказан на 37 человек.


 :Blink:  :Vah: 



> была секунда, когда я хотела отдать деньги и уйти. Но слава Богу, эта мысль меня посетила лишь на секунду. Я подумала, ну в*от что им делать, если еще я уеду*?


Лена, этой фразой ты мне многое о себе рассказала. Ты-человек слова и дела, а таким сама судьба попогает встать в деле ведения праздников на ноги основательно и крепко!!!



> Это моя пятая свадьба


Она станет переломной, поверь! :Ok: 



> тплясывала вместе с ними, чтобы поддержать. Дальше что-то говорила..... Спасало то, что они все много курят, постоянно ходили на перекур и я с ними.


единственный выход в такой ситуации



> Я работала для них бесплатно еще 2 часа, просто я так сама захотела. Мне захотелось, чтобы хотя бы финальный аккорд свадьбы был для них счастливым. Мы эти 2 часа провели очень весело, даже родители расслабились и хохотали вместе с нами.


Ты сделала всё, что могла, и даже больше)



> У меня еще 15 числа свадьба, а мне теперь страшно, аж жуть.


Лена, в одну и ту же воронку...мне кажется...
[IMG]http://*********ru/5527312m.jpg[/IMG] 



> ты большущая умничка!!! Не каждая опытная ведущая разрулила бы)
> После этого опыта уже ничего не страшно!


Согласна с Юлей полностью)

----------


## KAlinchik

*Курица*, Танюш) ты чего меня Юлей обозвала?))) :Blink:

----------


## Курица

> Согласна с Юлей полностью)





> Курица, Танюш) ты чего меня Юлей обозвала?)))


 :Vah: Алинка!! 
Я думала, я Юлю Цыганеску процитировала, а не тебя, вот и написала её имя))))
Просто у вас мысли схожие:




> А вот подобные ситуации и дают нам безценный опыт!!! Молодец!





> ну ты большущая умничка!!! Не каждая опытная ведущая разрулила бы)

----------


## Тигренок777

Ой, девочки, спасибо вам за поддержку ОГРОМНОЕ!!! Вы вновь вселили в меня уверенность! Я очень рада, что я все сделала правильно. Это все только благодаря вам и форуму! (Я повторяюсь) Но это действительно так! После того как я начала пропадать на форуме, у меня стало намного лучше получаться вести праздники! Самые первые банкеты я людей просто боялась и энергетического диалога, такого необходимого, не получалось. А сейчас он ЕСТЬ! Люди слушают меня, а я стала их чувствовать! ВСЕ БЛАГОДАРЯ ВАМ!!! Для меня это очень важно! Потому что мне кажется, если просто заучить текст и "отбарабанить" без души , люди это хорошо чувствуют! Их не обманешь! Раньше мой страх воспринимался скорее всего за равнодушие, я не могла расслабиться и именно " барабанила" первые банкеты. Только благодаря вам я начала"расти''. Я вас люблю!!! Танюша - Курочка, от твоей картиночки я пацталом, хохотала в голос! Ваше мнение и поддержка очень важны для меня! СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## вера денисенко

*Тигренок777*, Лена большое спасибо что ты поделилась своей историей,это очень важно особенно для нас кто только начинает вести свадьбы....чтобы знать что бывает и такое! теперь надо продумывать и моменты на такое количество гостей...

----------


## Тигренок777

Да, Вера, может быть и такое, как оказалось! Я то такого поворота событий уж точно не ожидала! Я очень буду рада, если пример моей истории поможет кому -то избежать неприятной ситуации!

----------


## бубочка

> 5 человек, из них двое - молодожены.


Я вообще боюсь свадеб, где мало людей, для меня 15 это уже мало, а тут 5. Ох! я даже не знаю, что бы я с ними делала, наверное какие то обряды касающиеся молодоженов и застольные игры. А вы большая молодец, подарили праздник!!!

----------


## Тигренок777

> Я вообще боюсь свадеб, где мало людей, для меня 15 это уже мало, а тут 5. Ох! я даже не знаю, что бы я с ними делала, наверное какие то обряды касающиеся молодоженов и застольные игры. А вы большая молодец, подарили праздник!!!


Спасибо! Бубочка, в начале, когда их было 5 человек (до приезда родственников) никакие бы застольные игры не получились бы. У них был большой стресс, они были очень расстроенны. Родители вообще сидели с каменными лицами.  ну это и понятно: деньги потрачены, праздник испорчен... Я тянула время, ждала, когда хоть немножко успокоятся, пробовала себя в амплуа клоуна и можно сказать насильно вытаскивала их танцевать. пыталась их отвлечь от грустных мыслей.  :Vishenka 19:  :Vishenka 04:

----------


## Тигренок777

У меня завтра, точнее уже сегодня свадьба - 18 человек. Ну для меня теперь это уже толпа! :Yes4:  :Girl Blum2:  :Girl Blum2:  :Girl Blum2:

----------


## ROksana

Лена! Удачи!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## бубочка

> стенку Ильича


Что это? Подскажите пожалуйста :Blush2:  Прям заинтриговали :Blush2:

----------


## бубочка

Вот и прошел мой  80 летней юбилей. Хотела сказать всем огромное спасибо, особенно Татьяне за то что вовремя носом ткнула туда куда надо! :Smile3:  Из нового для себя провела "Звезды застолья","Молодильные яблоки", "Встречу Удары судьбы" и "Приз-Сюрприз-Каприз" - это вообще палочка выручалочка! Вобщем то все прошло хорошо, но дело в том что гости не танцевали ну совсем, зато играли очень активно, в связи с эти конкурсы стали быстро заканчиваться :Meeting: Провела все , что было в запасе. Пожалела, что не провела цветные танцы вот там бы он как раз подошел, но чего то я не сообразила его вставить, только дома о нем вспомнила.
В конце вечера услышали очень много благодарностей! А именинница, даже подошла и обняла, сказала " Ох если доживу до следующего юбилея обязательно вас позову" Так что еще раз большое спасибо за помощь всем жителям форума!!!!

----------


## бубочка

Хотя ведь очень многое зависит и от гостей! На этом юбилеи были очень хорошие и что не мало важно, малопьющие гости! :Smile3:

----------


## проказница

> Девочки, спасибо огромное за поддержку! 
> 
> Да, сейчас я тоже так уже думаю. Но позавчерашний день вспоминаю с содроганием! А забыла вчера написать, я добивалась того, чтобы им запомнился именно  позитивный финал и чтобы уходили они все же с хорошим настроением! И так бы оно и было.... Выходит провожать их администратор кафе и говорит:"Ну ребята, ни смотря на то, что у вас сегодня произошло, все таки хорошо погуляли." ...все, сбила весь позитив! Я ее чуть не стукнула микрофоном. Они только забылись!!!


Лена, ты умничка, вышла из ситуации достойно не повернулась и не ушла. Ситуации бывают разные на мероприятиях и нужно быть готовой ко всему, главное не унывать и не опускать руки. У меня буквально несколько дней назад тоже гости были не подарок, не знаю правильно я повела себя или нет, но на самом банкете  пришлось проводить лекцию по правилам хорошего тона. Молодежь вела себя настолько развязно, я вышла и предложила всем присутствующим провести вечер без моего участия, реакция всех была неоднозначна, я и сама от себя не ожидала такой реакции на все происходящее. Но к моему изумлению после такой постановки все буквально успокоились и вечер продолжался уже в другом русле  с другим настроением. Улетная свадьба суперская веселая, да и гости меня удивили. легкие такие на подъем, а молодежь просто меня влюбила в себя. Я думаю что это была просто проверка.

----------


## проказница

Девочки, подскажите пожалуйста сколько конкурсов нужно иметь в запасе на случай если гости действительно не танцуют? Сколько перерывов Вы делаете если у Вас 5 часовая стандартная программа? 


> Вот и прошел мой  80 летней юбилей. Хотела сказать всем огромное спасибо, особенно Татьяне за то что вовремя носом ткнула туда куда надо! Из нового для себя провела "Звезды застолья","Молодильные яблоки", "Встречу Удары судьбы" и "Приз-Сюрприз-Каприз" - это вообще палочка выручалочка! Вобщем то все прошло хорошо, но дело в том что гости не танцевали ну совсем, зато играли очень активно, в связи с эти конкурсы стали быстро заканчиватьсяПровела все , что было в запасе. Пожалела, что не провела цветные танцы вот там бы он как раз подошел, но чего то я не сообразила его вставить, только дома о нем вспомнила.
> В конце вечера услышали очень много благодарностей! А именинница, даже подошла и обняла, сказала " Ох если доживу до следующего юбилея обязательно вас позову" Так что еще раз большое спасибо за помощь всем жителям форума!!!!

----------


## проказница

[Привет всем, у меня была ситуация когда на юбилее было всего 8 человек и это вместе с именинником и его супругой. расстроилась думаю ну все, фиаско мне обеспечено, но не тут то было. Таких юбилеев веселых и убойных желаю каждой ведущей. именинник тучный такой , как он садился на шпагат, как плясал это надо было видеть. Сам во всех конкурсах принимал участие. После этого мне уже малочисленные праздники не помеха. Я сделала вывод такой многое зависит от настроения самого виновника торжества. Гости как губки впитывают это настроение и потом выдают отголосками, как эхо. А была свадьба  где 82 человека я не смогла раскачать. И когда приехала домой проанализировала ситуацию пришла к выводу, что все это шло от молодоженов. Они пока катались разругались и всю свадьбу сидели с каменными лицами.QUOTE=вера денисенко;4894962]*Тигренок777*, Лена большое спасибо что ты поделилась своей историей,это очень важно особенно для нас кто только начинает вести свадьбы....чтобы знать что бывает и такое! теперь надо продумывать и моменты на такое количество гостей...[/QUOTE]

----------


## AVRORA

> [Я сделала вывод такой многое зависит от настроения самого виновника торжества. Гости как губки впитывают это настроение и потом выдают отголосками, как эхо. А была свадьба  где 82 человека я не смогла раскачать. И когда приехала домой проанализировала ситуацию пришла к выводу, что все это шло от молодоженов. Они пока катались разругались и всю свадьбу сидели с каменными лицами.


Согласна, что настроение и поведение гостей во многом зависит от того, как ведут себя виновники торжества. Я в беседе с клиентами при подготовке к свадьбе специально делаю акцент на этом и даю рекомендации (жениху и невесте не покидать надолго зал, быть все время вместе, быть внимательными друг к другу и гостям, улыбаться, наслаждаться праздником).

----------


## Olgazve

> Хотя ведь очень многое зависит и от гостей! На этом юбилеи были очень хорошие и что не мало важно, малопьющие гости!


Да! От гостей действительно зависит  многое ! Проводила два дня подряд свадьбы. Первая прошла на Ура! Гости веселые, отрывались по полной!  На следующий день с точно такой же программой вела другую свадьбу.С самого начала  не пошло .На шутки не реагируют, на конкурсы  выходить не хотят Намеки  какие-то пошлые  тамаде ! Потом правда извинились, но настроение было испорчено .В субботу проводила юбилей! Опять гости  веселые, заводные. Вот после таких мероприятий хочется работать и работать!

----------


## TSI

Хочу тоже поделиться своим опытом. Первый раз я организовывала  свадьбу сына(вела подруга) и удивительно все прошло нормально(я об этом писала в одной из тем). Я  увлеклась проведением праздников и решила  на все семейные юбилеи и праздники у друзей готовить поздравительные программы. Но встретила сильное сопротивление со стороны мужа и старшего сына. Когда через 2 месяца после свадьбы я сказала, что буду готовиться к юбилею свекрови,они замахали руками-зачем. Я послушала их, а потом на  обычном застолье по поводу 75 лет жалела об этом. 
И решила-не буду слушать никого, буду делать то, к чему стремится моя душа.Со временем старший сын стал поддерживать все, что я провожу.
В этом году был маленький юбилей у сына-ситцевая свадьба.Готовила музыкальный репортаж-как все начиналось, мыльная викторина, обряд завязывание узелков, ситцевые подарки, испытание для молодой семьи с вопросами типа кто в доме хозяин и тд. Все прошло душевно, пришли на 2 часа, засиделись на 5.
 И я воодушевленная стала готовиться к юбилею младшего сына, 25 лет было в октябре. Подготовила много чего, правда не все провела. Учитывая предыдущий опыт, сократила первый тост, сказала прозой. Вначале сделала встречу с шариками-по цвету определяли зачем пришли на юбилей, нормально прошло поздравление по имени, техосмотр юбиляра,хорошо воспринималось 7 подарков из ларца, взятое на серпантине идей. Весело реагировали на детектор лжи, носки неделька. Но когда дошли до портрета юбиляра и муз. репортажа, появилось какое то сопротивление со стороны мужа. Когда я рассказывала про портрет юбиляра-он фотографировал и бурно обсуждал фото. Во время репортажа он всячески показывал-как ему неинтересно,я конечно затянула репортаж-у меня было около 50 нарезок, еще во время репортажа у меня что-то сломалось в компьютере-он не хотел мне помочь. Я расстроилась до слез, но в этот момент меня поддержали друзья,провела кучу застольных конкурсов, до активных не дошло.Мой вопрос такой-как сделать мужа союзником. Отношения у нас с ним нормальные-в 2015году будет 30 лет семейной жизни, но почему он не хочет принять это мое новое увлечение-не знаю. Я на следующий день обзвонила своих родственников-все положительно отозвались о прошедшем вечере. И я решила,что буду продолжать дальше, буду учиться на своих ошибках, буду учиться у Вас.

----------


## альбина74

Светлана, а может он Вас ревнует к вашему новому увлечению, или внимания вашего не хватает))

----------


## Юлия34

*TSI*, А вы мужу-то этот вопрос задавали??? Почему такое стойкое неприятие вашей новой деятельности? Что способствует его настроениям??? Такая ситуация провоцирует накопление обид, раздражения и многих других факторов, которые способны довести ситуацию до критической, стрессовой! А ведь, чтобы не развивать сресс-конфликт, неоходимо предпринять шаги для предотвращения!

----------


## TSI

[QUOTE=Юлия34;4927770]*TSI*, А вы мужу-то этот вопрос задавали??? 
Да, задавала, он считает, что это не мое. Что у меня не все так гладко получается, что это не всем интересно. Наверно надо больше обговаривать эту ситуацию, убедить его, что я только учусь, что со временем будет получаться лучше. Ближайший юбилей намечается только летом. так что время для разговоров есть. Спасибо, что не остались в стороне от моей проблемы.

----------


## TSI

> Светлана, а может он Вас ревнует к вашему новому увлечении


Я думаю, что ревность присутствует. И проявляется она только в день праздника, процесс подготовки отрицательных эмоций не вызывает. В предпраздничной подготовке он оказывает необходимую помощь.

----------


## AVRORA

> Мой вопрос такой-как сделать мужа союзником. Отношения у нас с ним нормальные-в 2015году будет 30 лет семейной жизни, но почему он не хочет принять это мое новое увлечение-не знаю.


Ох, Светлана! Как все это мне знакомо! Конечно, ревность присутствует. Многие мужчины предпочитают видеть женщину в зависимом положении, это подпитывает их эго. Вот и Ваш муж не захотел Вам помочь, когда возникли проблемы с техникой на празднике. Зачем он так себя повел? Возможно, чтобы дать Вам понять, что без него Вы не справляетесь. Нужно донести до мужчины такую мысль: "Не надо мне показывать, что я ничего без тебя не могу, покажи мне как много мы можем вместе". Вы же знаете, как мужчины любят, когда их хвалят! Благодарите, рассказывайте друзьям, знакомым, как муж Вам помогает (желательно в его присутствии). Уверена, что когда он увидит, что у Вас все получается, он будет гордиться, что причастен к Вашему успеху.

----------


## TSI

> Нужно донести до мужчины такую мысль: "Не надо мне показывать, что я ничего без тебя не могу, покажи мне как много мы можем вместе". Вы же знаете, как мужчины любят, когда их хвалят! Благодарите, рассказывайте друзьям, знакомым, как муж Вам помогает (желательно в его присутствии). Уверена, что когда он увидит, что у Вас все получается, он будет гордиться, что причастен к Вашему успеху.


Наташа, мне кажется вы оооооочень правы. Муж мне помогал делать раму для портрета, помог разобраться, как нарезать нарезки. Я об этом ни словом не обмолвилась на празднике. Только сейчас ,после ваших слов дошло, как я неправа была. Спасибо за  ценный совет. Буду исправляться.

----------


## Юлия34

> Наверно надо больше обговаривать эту ситуацию, убедить его


Убеждать никого не нужно! А вот четко донести свою позицию, свои потребности, свои планы вы должны! Муж - это не рабовладелец, которого должным образом нужно уговорить дать вам вольную или отрабоать ее. Это человек, отдельная единица со своими принцыпами и мнением. Но ведь его мнение и ваше может и не совпадать! Так ведь???)))) Удачи вам!

----------


## AVRORA

Иногда люди жертвуют своей мечтой ради спокойствия, ради сохранения отношений, или просто потому, что так проще. Опираясь на свой опыт, могу сказать, что такая жертва не будет оценена и не принесет никому счастья. Поэтому, Светлана, желаю Вам найти в лице мужа союзника на пути к достижению Вашей цели.

----------


## TSI

Хочу  еще раз поблагодарить всех, кто откликнулся. Ваши слова заставили глубже задуматься о том, кто виноват и что делать. Знаете, у меня появилось больше уверенности, что смогу изменить ситуацию. Думаю, у меня все получится.

----------


## Натик22

> Иногда люди жертвуют своей мечтой ради спокойствия, ради сохранения отношений, или просто потому, что так проще. Опираясь на свой опыт, могу сказать, что такая жертва не будет оценена и не принесет никому счастья. Поэтому, Светлана, желаю Вам найти в лице мужа союзника на пути к достижению Вашей цели.


Я полностью согласна с Наташей, поскольку сама прошла похожий путь, и могу сказати , что жертва - дело не благодарное, и не оцениться, потому просто дайте понять  любимому мужу, что без его помощи, поддержки и понимания, никак не справитесь, и поблагодарите его за то, что он у Вас есть....Удачи Вам, я верю, что все получиться, и муж поверит в Вас и станет союзником, помощником и опорой в вашем стремлении  творить праздник и радовать людей.....

----------


## TSI

> потому просто дайте понять  любимому мужу, что без его помощи, поддержки и понимания, никак не справитесь, и поблагодарите его за то, что он у Вас есть....Удачи Вам, я верю, что все получиться, и муж поверит в Вас и станет союзником, помощником и опорой в вашем стремлении  творить праздник и радовать людей.....


После того, как я написала о своей проблеме и услышала рекомендации Наташи, Юлии, я тут же начала действовать: в присутствии сына,невестки поблагодарила мужа за ту помощь, кот он оказывал перед праздником. Знаете, он расцвел, выглядел очень довольным. Мне кажется,что переламывать себя и отказываться от мечты не придется. Поживем , увидим, конечно. Жаль,что иногда просто не хватает  мудрости, времени.
 Хорошо,что я обратилась к вам за советом. Спасибо!!!!!

----------


## Натик22

*TSI*, 
Вот и здорово, что все так легко решилось, удачи Вам....

----------


## TSI

> *TSI*, 
> Вот и здорово, что все так легко решилось, удачи Вам....


Еще, конечно, не решилось. Ближайший юбилей покажет. Но буду привлекать и хвалить.

----------


## smile51

Здравствуйте, наконец нашла, вроде, раздел, где можно поделиться своей проблемой. Написала уже в теме "Не требующих отлагательства вопросов для новичков", мне ответила Татьяна55, что лучше перестать сотрудничать с кафе. В чем она, конечно, несомненно права. Но хочется спросить профессионалов, что все-таки делать в таких ситуациях? Циритую ситуацию с той темы, а то нервы мои не дают мне все заново описать(((
 Очень хочу посоветоваться с профессионалами по поводу удержания внимания людей на корпоративе и правильному распределению конкурсов и подбора музыки. Вроде никогда проблем не было. А тут последний корпоратив - провальный. Третий день в себя придти не могу. Правда сразу предчувствовала, что будет что- то не так: заказ на проведение через кафе был и встретиться с заказчиком просто не дали. В общих чертах рассказали задачу - чтобы народ весело погулял и все. Я уточнила моменты, которые меня интересовали: соотношение мужчин- женщин, специфика работы, возраст и тд. Сказали смешанный коллектив примерно пополам, чуть больше женщин будет... Управленцы. Разновозрастные. Все. В итоге, я с самого начала вечера не совсем понимала реакцию на коллективные конкурсы, на застолки, посвященные распределению ролей в коллективе... При этом, мне не дали сделать ни одной паузы, требовали продолжения программы без остановок ( ели параллельно с играми, кричалками и тп)... буквально, после 3 тоста начальница начала требовать танцы. Я устроила им коллективный танец-игру, они весело отплясали, только я вздохнула спокойно, что сейчас они хоть потанцуют минут пять, как они тут же все уселись опять за стол и вопрошающе на меня смотрели... В общем, ощущение от всего, что люди как на спектакль пришли, а не отдохнуть.... Затем еще проблемы с аппаратурой возникли... пока я опять их в кучу собрала и только у них реальный расколбас начался - неожиданно отрубило свет во всем здании.... официанты вынесли свечи, все опять попадали за стол, но настроение у всех упало.... я сама через силу улыбалась - прямо собраться не могла никак... я просто перепугалась, так как у меня все застолки закончились. И на меня такой ступор напал, что я ничего вспомнить минут пять не могла, давай опять тосты за Новый год поднимать, а сама понимаю - что это бред, и народ на меня понуро так смотрит... Еле вспомнила пару игр... но довольно-таки пошлых... о чем сегодня очень жалею, так как клялась себе никогда такого не проводить, а тут так перепугалась, что ничего больше сообразить не могла... хотя у женщин все пошло на ура... но мужчины стеснялись... Когда восстановили свет и включили музыку я их опять подняла в музыкальный паровоз... они вроде и веселились, но недовольство чувствовалось... и только часа через пол, когда половина компании рассосалась, оставшиеся начали отжигать... и веселились по полной до поздней ночи. Но у меня такое неудовлетворение от своей работы - что спать не могу. Никак не пойму, почему такая реакция на все была. Почему с танцпола все разбегались... ( один мужчина из них, правда, сказал мне, что нужно с ними и мне танцевать, тогда мы подружимся), но никогда такого не делала ( за исключением танцевальных игр и анимашек, да и у мужчины там скорее другая заинтересованность была... Единственное оправдание всему вижу в том, что как мне потом сказала их начальник - у нее в коллективе одни женщины, а все мужчины здесь был их мужья и приглашенные друзья фирмы... то есть это изначально и не коллектив чисто был.... о чем я узнала вообще по окончании мероприятия... Ругаю себя, что не смогла подстроиться под ситуацию, что не познакомилась со всеми гостями - только с теми, кто тосты говорил, а таких буквально человека три было, плюс один именинник и молодожены (а Вы знакомитесь с каждым, кто есть кто в коллективе на корпоративах?) И главное, что я не смогла удержать внимание и весело закончить. Понимаю, что иначе должна была себя вести и реагировать на людей, на ситуацию.

----------


## elen-ka20

Добрый вечер.Выскажу своё ИМХО по некоторым (как по мне)  ключевым моментам.А в остальном...чувствуется ,что 3 ночи без сна..всё по полочкам разложено..и отсутствие света (форсмажор,к которому ни кто не был готов.Потому  все и сдулись,Хорошо не упились в хлам) ...., и отсутствие запаса материала (застолок нужно иметь много и желательно универсальных .Вспомнила свой первый юбилей - тосты кончились уже через 1.5.часа застолья. А они просидели целых  3!!! часа  .) 




> Вроде никогда проблем не было. А тут последний корпоратив - провальный


Во -первых и на старуху бывает проруха.Не переживай (я если не про  на ТЫ) ..С учётом всех обстоятельств ты выложилась и молодец!  Такие банкеты -лучший трамплин для нас ведущих.Происходит пересмотр и переоценка всей работы.

Действительно ....профессионал должен просчитать компанию в течении первых 5-10 минут..Но такой анализ стоит проводить ДО банкета, а не ВО ВРЕМЯ!! И  это тоже профессионализм ,донести до хозяйки ресторана,что "чтоб мы были не голодные" и "было всем весело"  ни о дно и тоже.Имею ввиду,что встреча с клиентом и обсуждение программы  НЕОБХОДИМО и добиться того,чтоб ты была услышана ! 
 Если при  первичной встречи я вижу,что люди ждут от меня того,что я делать не буду,или они мне просто не понятны,не приятны и т.д. ,я просто отказываюсь от банкета.Мы тоже имеем право выбора.
Но ...если отказываться нельзя,то тогда нужно искать компромисс и выстроить всё до мелочей,чтобы не взваливать всю ответственность за результат на себя одну.. 



> заказ на проведение через кафе был и встретиться с заказчиком просто не дали.


В этом вижу основную причину: не важно свадьба это или банкет,корпоратив или презентация,но все праздники индивидуальны.А всё потому,что все клиенты разные и по разному видят как должен пройти банкет.Для того и встреча ,чтоб обсудить что и как хотелось бы,выработать концепцию,обсудить программу.А определение "весело погулять" это ни о чём: для одних "веселуха"  и предел мечтаний -яйца катать, для других -ведущий должен быть  Петрушкой  , а для третьих - нудные скучные интеллектуальные викторины веселье .



> чтобы народ весело погулял и все.


бред..разговор ни о чём.Вот из -за этого они так и были настроены: в лице ведущего они решили получить человек- оркестр,такого себе клоуна((
Есть и  ещё одна проблема:  а если бы все эти конкурсы они видели у ведущего в прошлом году..Вот уж точно было бы весело...

И все НО , и проблемы,описанные дальше , следствие всё той же причины - отсутствия предварительной встречи.Это отличный опыт и я уверена,что больше на таких условия , как " а..на фига встречаться...главное чтоб было весело ",ты уже не пойдёшь,если конечно не пожелаешь пережить такой банкет ещё разок



> Ругаю себя, что не смогла подстроиться под ситуацию,


а если бы была предварительная встреча,не пришлось бы подстраиваться.Всё было бы ясно и чётко озвучено заранее.Ты чувствовала бы себя более уверенно с первых минут, а не робко шла как по минному полю ,прощупывая гостей ,теряя драгоценное время для раскачки компании.




> (а Вы знакомитесь с каждым, кто есть кто в коллективе на корпоративах?)


нет..Лично в моём случаи я знакома с тем,с кем встречаюсь(правда иногда это целый отдел) Ну и с остальными по ходу праздника.Потому как всякого рода активация в начале на голодный желудок для меня табу Моя позиция- сначала хлеба, а потом уже зрелищ.И все рады и счастливы. Они -пластилин: благодарны за возможность поесть, а не скакать ,махать руками и петь песни не закусивши..Но это сугубо мой подход.

----------


## smile51

> .Потому как всякого рода активация в начале на голодный желудок для меня табу Моя позиция- сначала хлеба, а потом уже зрелищ.И все рады и счастливы. Они -пластилин: благодарны за возможность поесть, а не скакать ,махать руками и петь песни не закусивши..Но это сугубо мой подход.


Спасибо большое! Я тоже считаю, что в начале ведущий не должен напрягать и дать людям поесть, пообщаться... И паузы между первыми тремя тостами у нас прописаны со звукорежиссером все... А тут даже 1 музыкальной композиции полной не получилось выслушать. Начальник их меня просто подзывала к себе и требовала продолжения... 

Застолки в принципе у меня в работе еще разные имеются, и если бы я была в адекватном состоянии, я бы их провела, когда потух свет. Но что-то я так растерялась, что все из головы вылетело. Вспоминались одни листочки с персонажами, которые наклеивают на лоб, и каждый угадывает, что у него там написано... В такое мы дома с родней играем. Но это ведь не корпоративный вариант... 

Спасибо за Ваше мнение. Думаю, оно самое что ни на есть верное. Потому как со всеми, с кем я договариваюсь заранее мы растаемся лучшими друзьями. А тут... буду учить матчасть, как говорится...

----------


## smile51

На прошлой неделе праздник для финов провели (кстати, спасибо Вам огромное за советы!!!) на 300 человек. Вообще на ура! Хотя очень боялись, что не знаем, как себя поведет аудитория, учитывая их менталитет. А там танец снежинок пожилые финки с таким удовольствием танцевали, даже мэр города вышла! И хоровод водили, и зайчиками прыгали, и барыню на ускорение отплясывали в валенках... Вот и не угадаешь, где найдешь, где потеряешь...

----------


## elen-ka20

*smile51*,да...с начальниками всегда не просто.Они ж начальники.. Они даже когда в курсе от и до мозг выносят..А тут вообще катастрофа- видит впервые и что от ведущей ждать понятия не имеет..Вот потому и  не давала работать((( 
А иностранцы -самые лучшие гости!!! Всегда с ними легко!

----------


## smile51

Это мы там были гости - Дед Мороз и Снегурочка на финском Пику Йола - маленьком Рождестве))) Да, было очень интересно и что главное - абсолютно легко работать и через переводчика, и с минимальным набором английских слов для поддержки и комментариев участников игр) Спасибо Вам!!!

----------


## Елена Шевчук

Здравствуйте форумчане! Вот погуляла по разным сайтам в поисках материала для ведущей и попала к вам на огонек! Я новичок в искусстве ведуще по случайности провела одно мероприятие на Рождество и получила заказ провести свадьбу, я так больше по детских праздниках специализируюсь, а тут такое предложение о котором только мечтать мне приходилось. Я с благословения, согласилась, а теперь жуть как мне страшно, публики то я не боюсь, боюсь чтобы людям понравилось, ведь свадьба-это на всю жизнь память, взялась за дело писать сценарий а в интернете все такое что я уже видела, у вас тут интересных идей начиталась, но много тем закрыто для меня, а выложить свое то нечего пока, куда вы меня направить можете для получения каких-то знаний, правил проведения свадьбы?

----------


## Елена Шевчук

зарание благодарна!

----------


## Танюша35

Ух, девочки, я еще совсем "зеленый" новичок. Очень переживала каждую историю Вами рассказанную, как свою-через себя аж пропускала. Никому не говорила о своем опыте, возможно потому, что никто интереса не проявлял, а тут прям "потянуло" на откровенность. Моя практика жизненного опыта на сцене с 17 лет по 24 года была на площадках ресторанов, кафе, небольшие "гастроли" в областных ДК. Я пела эстрадные песни, ну и естественно как любят хозяева кабаков - вела всякие праздничные программы, типо объявить танцы, поздравить и т.д. Впервые свадьбу попросили провести малознакомые в кафе, где я пела, почему-то они в меня поверили. Для меня это конечно немного было не привычно, одно дело когда просто "ля-ля" а тут надо ж готовиться! Взялась со страхом и энтузиазмом одновременно (очень любопытно было себя попробовать). Свадьба была не по обычным традициям: родителей нет вживых у Ж и Н., были только друзья, человек 18. Обыграла золотые кольца, за новую семью, за смену фамилии (это было в 2000 году, про фонарики/шарики тогда не знала), за друзей, танцевальные "зарисовки", красивые стихи ну и пару-тройку конкурсов. Молодым вроде понравилось, аж какой-то дружок ко мне приставал, то потанцуем давай, то "давай с нами", дрожь и назойливого гостя "снимала" песнями. Кстати, попутно вопрос: Как уходите от таких ситуаций? если хамовитый парень начинает "в люблю играть". 
Свадьбу свою 10 лет назад я сама себе делала. Сценарий сама себе писала:тосты за семью, родителей, друзей, передачу семейного очага, ползунки - распределила между подругой и свидетельницей заранее. Даже спела с солистом песню "Не законченный роман", сказав, что наш роман только начинается и чтоб никогда не заканчивался. Были только близкие люди, потому все прошло душевно.
3-я свадьба была год назад, по "рекомендации" общих знакомых. Бюджет ограничен у молодых, невеста "сильно беременная"-19.07 свадьба, 30.07 она родила...Думала на свадьбе начнет рожать. Этот вопрос вроде утрясла, думала жених отдуваться будет, за день звонит Ж и говорит, что ногу вывихнул, сильно хромает..., мы хотели 1-ый постановочный танец сделать. В итоге они с животиком и хромой ногой просто топтались под музыку. НО! очень сильный негатив из-за всяких "музыкантов" и "любителей погромче". Я работала одна, со своим ноутбуком, повторюсь: очень бюджетная свадьба! колонки и усилитель привез жениха друг. Мы за 2 дня приехали на место, настроили "аппаратуру" чтоб микрофон не фонил, выставила колонки как надо, куда шнур достает, куда кто и как встанет обговорили. Наступает день Х, приезжаю за 3!!!ч. ВСЁ!!! ВСЁ не так как было! колонки стоят огромные просто! моего ноута не хватает на столько ватт колонок, микрофон пищит. Я злюсь естественно...Работаю одна, музыку бегаю сама ставлю, вроде настроила, встретили молодых, с шумом/караваем/весело, и тут началось...чуть громче делаю микрофон свист...короче начало ужасное, все сидят ждут. Жених ковыляет ко мне, его дружок тоже-я обрисовываю ситуацию...пока перетыкивают шнуры-народ ждет, я подбадриваю (так неприятно было) кое-кто уже начал тост поднимать... Отправляю всех за стол (10 мин были вечностью) начала наконец-то. Тут свидетель орет, что хочет тост сказать, мягко и деликатно сказала, что мол придет время, в итоге он так и мешал. Ну малость пришлось уходить от своих "стереотипов" дав ему высказаться. Свекровь и теща не в ладах. Свадьба за счет мамы Ж. Что-то придумывала на ходу, что-то вразрез сценарию шло, половины вообще не успела. Пришлось сокращать пару листов. Всё-таки надо по аудитории смотреть. А еще очень нужен радиомикрофон и помощник....потому как улыбаться  и ставить трэк одновременно немного трудновато. Я еще только в самом начале этого интересного пути, но руки не опускаю, наоборот! до сих пор при Мендельсоне мурашки идут по коже..и вот на этом эмоциональном подрыве, с полным энтузиазмом и горящими глазами, готова нести людям радость! Видеть улыбку молодых. 
Все остальные праздники, на свадьбах тоже люблю воровать невесту, "быков", даже уходила от стереотипов и "стырила" жениха (мой брат был!) в всякие семейные праздники и собственные дни рождения тоже продумываю. Недавно вот были с мужем на 25-летие свадьбы. Отмечали в летнем кафе (осень теплая у нас стояла), 12 чел.шашлыки, салаты, пляски. Я придумала конкурсы (застольные), импровизированные дипломы сделала дома. А гости потом спрашивают: "а еще конкурсы будут?" Интересно...а почему сами юбиляры об этом не позаботились? я сделала это для того чтобы не совсем было скучно, потому как не люблю "обжираловки". Ну а вот сейчас буду готовиться (не без ВАШЕЙ помощи конечно и дельных советов!!!) к двойному празднику: 1.11.15 День рождение свекрови - 64 года, а 23.10.15 расписываются золовка (сестра мужа) и тоже будут отмечать "проставляться" в кругу семьи в этот же день... СПАСИБО Вам за внимание, готова выслушать критику и меняться по мере возможностей!

----------


## lzubenko

> Моя позиция- сначала хлеба, а потом уже зрелищ.И все рады и счастливы. Они -пластилин: благодарны за возможность поесть, а не скакать ,махать руками и петь песни не закусивши..Но это сугубо мой подход.


Очень интересное высказывание сначала хлеба, а потом зрелищ. Я только дрожащей ножкой вступаю во взрослые праздники, пока только по детским, но знакомые просят провести мни юбилеи. Очень верю, что у меня всё получится.




> Вспоминались одни листочки с персонажами, которые наклеивают на лоб, и каждый угадывает, что у него там написано... В такое мы дома с родней играем. Но это ведь не корпоративный вариант...


Добрый вечер!! А как вы обыгрываете, листочки на лбу которые, может тоже попробовать. Первый раз можно сказать буду вести на днях ЮБИЛЕЙ взрослый.




> Вот и прошел мой  80 летней юбилей. Хотела сказать всем огромное спасибо, особенно Татьяне за то что вовремя носом ткнула туда куда надо! Из нового для себя провела "Звезды застолья","Молодильные яблоки", "Встречу Удары судьбы" и "Приз-Сюрприз-Каприз" - это вообще палочка выручалочка!


А что такое "ПРИЗ сюрприз каприз??? и ЗВезды застолья???

----------


## Людмила91

Недавно вот были с мужем на 25-летие свадьбы. Отмечали в летнем кафе (осень теплая у нас стояла), 12 чел.шашлыки, салаты, пляски. Я придумала конкурсы (застольные), импровизированные дипломы сделала дома. А гости потом спрашивают: "а еще конкурсы будут?" Интересно...а почему сами юбиляры об этом не позаботились? я сделала это для того чтобы не совсем было скучно, потому как не люблю "обжираловки". 

Вот и у меня последний год такая же ситуация... Приглашают в гости, на праздник, ни слова не говоря о том, что я должна что-то подготовить. Но, я же не умею читать мысли))) Соответственно, потом претензии и вопросы: "А ты что-нибудь подготовила? А конкурсы будут?" Раздражает, если честно! Вы могли бы и предупредить, что у Вас не будет программы... Или меня приглашают только из-за того, что могу бесплатно провести вечер? Ведь с друзей неудобно брать оплату...

----------

Курица (08.01.2017)

----------


## Курица

> Вот и у меня последний год такая же ситуация... Приглашают в гости, на праздник, ни слова не говоря о том, что я должна что-то подготовить. Но, я же не умею читать мысли))) Соответственно, потом претензии и вопросы: "А ты что-нибудь подготовила? А конкурсы будут?" Раздражает, если честно! Вы могли бы и предупредить, что у Вас не будет программы... Или меня приглашают только из-за того, что могу бесплатно провести вечер? Ведь с друзей неудобно брать оплату...


Людочка!(Можно я так к тебе обращусь???) Сразу видно, что ты не ведешь праздники, т.е. не работаешь в индустрии развлечений. НО!!!!! ВСЕ окружающие-раз они от тебя этого ждут-знают, что у тебя ЭТО получается, ты УМЕЕШЬ завести, повести за собой(слова-заметь, однокоренные со словом "ведущая"!!!). Отсюда вывод-тебе НУЖНО этим заниматься профессионально! И наш форум тебе в помощь!Не зря же какими-то неведомыми судьбами в июле ты у нас зарегистрировалась.
Поверь Курочке-я знаю, что говорю)))Я тут "по зернышку" скоро как 9 лет!!!!(см. дату моей регистрации)-живу, и всех новичков под крылышко беру!НЕ случайно ты тут оказалась!
А что касается 



> с друзей неудобно брать оплату...


я у тебя спрошу, а ты ответь:
-сли у тебя подруга в театре актрисой работает-ты на ее спектакль бесплатно ходишь?
-Если у тебя одноклассница-продавец в мясной лавке-ты за мясом для шашлыка к ней ходишь за бесплатным???
-Если у тебя приятельница в кондитерской работает-ты у неё пироженки бесплатно берешь???
Ну???
То-то же!!!
Только первый раз трудно себя переломить, когда надо сказать твердым голосом, что труд ВЕДУЩЕГО-это труд как любой другой, и он ОПЛАЧИВАЕТСЯ,п.ч. включает в себя видимы пласт-собственно ведение праздника-это вершина айсберга, и пласт невидимый-то есть его, праздника разработка, продумывание,наполнение и подготовка...А это вам не баран чихнул)))
так что,Люда, вперёд-и с песней.
А вот тебе и афоризм дня на эту тему, дарю:
[img]http://*********ru/12600803.jpg[/img]

----------


## Людмила91

> Людочка!(Можно я так к тебе обращусь???)


Конечно))) 



> Сразу видно, что ты не ведешь праздники, т.е. не работаешь в индустрии развлечений.


Стала выходить на уровень профи в прошлом году - потому и зарегистрировалась здесь...



> Только первый раз трудно себя переломить, когда надо сказать твердым голосом, что труд ВЕДУЩЕГО-это труд как любой другой, и он ОПЛАЧИВАЕТСЯ,п.ч. включает в себя видимы пласт-собственно ведение праздника-это вершина айсберга, и пласт невидимый-то есть его, праздника разработка, продумывание,наполнение и подготовка...


Понимаю, если в кафе-баре-ресторане... Но, если в домашней обстановке... Как быть? 
Да, еще и ждут, что я призы и всякие мелочи за свой счет приобрету и подарю))) Ну, не говорить же, что хозяин-хозяйка этого не предусмотрели))) Вот и получается, что "работаю" в убыток)))

----------

Курица (08.01.2017)

----------


## Курица

> получается, что "работаю" в убыток)))


 :Nono: неа! Работаешь для приобретения опыта!!!
А опыт, это, как классик сказал, что? "Сын ошибок трудных!"
Кто ногти у маникюрши гелем покрывает или брови у бровиста делает-вспомни, скольких они бесплатно берут, чтоб руку набить???
И только на 21 раз(да, почитай психологов!Именно это число фигурирует)-все переходит на разряд автоматизма первичного).Так что они тебе помогают расти-эти домашние праздники.
ПРОСТО СРАЗУ ГОВОРИ четко:
-я проведу 5(7) игр и развлечений.
-Для этого мне надо , чтоб вы купили то-то и то-то
-Стоить ПОДГОТОВКА будет ...столько -то.
-Согласны?
Если ДА- берись.
Если НЕТ, что ж, значит, их удел-обжираловка)))

----------


## Курица

> Понимаю, если в кафе-баре-ресторане... Но, если в домашней обстановке... Как быть?


 :Taunt: извини за метафору...
А если секс случился не в постели, а на лесной поляне...он перестал быть тем, что приносит чудо чудное и диво дивное? :Grin:  :Blush2:  :Meeting: 
просто не понимаю-в чем разница-то)))в кафе вести, или дома? ВЕСТИ-вот ключевое слово!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Людмила91

> ВЕСТИ-вот ключевое слово!!!!!!!!!!


Спасибо огромное!

----------

Курица (08.01.2017)

----------


## Людмила91

> ПРОСТО СРАЗУ ГОВОРИ четко:
> -я проведу 5(7) игр и развлечений.
> -Для этого мне надо , чтоб вы купили то-то и то-то
> -Стоить ПОДГОТОВКА будет ...столько -то.
> -Согласны?


Вот, наверное, именно такой строгости мне и не хватает... Все кажется, что неудобно)))

----------


## Курица

> Все кажется, что неудобно)))


 :Taunt: школьниками были-говорили:"Неудобно на потолке спать-одеяло падает!"

----------


## PAN

> Вот, наверное, именно такой строгости мне и не хватает...


Дело наживное... Но важное, тем более для учителя... истории... Нов........вской СОШ... Да???

Люд, позволь совет... поставь на аву настоящую фотку - симпатишная же девочка...
И второй совет - слушай тётю Таню (Курочку)... Не просто слушай, а цепись всеми пальцами...

----------


## Димитрий

У меня такаяйа ситуация: Я друзьям на йубилеи делаю фильмы и пишу песТни, ещё и аппаратуру ставлю. И они уже как должное это воспринимают. Неудобно брать с них деньги, А вот с их друзей беру и безбожно, в смысле полную стоимость.  Наверно это правильно, что своим друзьям я делаю бесплатно, патамушта я с друзей никогда денег не возьму. К чему я всё это сказал? Ах, да. Чем больше друзей, тем больше через друзьёв друзей заказЕй  :Meeting: 



> Не просто слушай, а цепись всеми пальцами...


цепляюсь ногтями и руктями  :Grin:

----------

JaneVl (08.01.2017), Ганина Галина (11.02.2017), Курица (08.01.2017)

----------


## Курица

> я с друзей никогда денег не возьму


Димон! ЭТО -да. Но ДРУЗЕЙ у НОРМАЛЬНОГО чела сколько? Друзей-раз,два, и обчёлся)))(Мы же взрослые люди)))Мы же за ДРУЗЕЙ не держим Друзей из ВК и ОДНОКЛ. :Smile3: 
Это скорее приятели, знакомые, но-борзые, которые с Люды имеют наглость что-то поиметь, а она, как  кристальной чистоты девушка, отказать не может. :Meeting: 
Хотя, думаю, ты, Люда, сегодняшний день себе где-то запиши, как переломный )))
Такое в истории уже было)
 8 января 1851 года Французский физик Жан Бернар Леон Фуко открыл вращение Земли!
А 8 января 2017 г. мы открыли тебе глаза! :Aga:

----------

Donskova-t (08.01.2017), JaneVl (08.01.2017), Джина (08.01.2017), Димитрий (08.01.2017), Наташкин (08.01.2017)

----------


## Димитрий

> Димон! ЭТО -да. Но ДРУЗЕЙ


Ты права,  :Yes4:  близких друзей у меня двое, остальные 100500- приятели, товарищи... И это только в реале. Я обобщил всех одним словом, чтобы мою мысль кратко изложить.  :Meeting:

----------

Джина (08.01.2017), Курица (08.01.2017), Наташкин (08.01.2017)

----------


## Джина

> Они предпочитают о нем поговорить... И оставить всё как есть.


если просто поговорить, то естественно оставить всё, как есть  :Grin: 

А вот если поговорить и попытаться найти решение своей проблемы, то умные девочки послушают хороших советов и примут их к сведению и более того, начнут воплощать в жизнь!!!

Правильнее и доходчивее, чем наша мудрая Курочка, здесь вряд ли кто-то объяснит. Надо внимательно прочитать, запомнить и внести изменения в жизнь!!!

Дмитрий обобщил, всё коротко и ясно!

Если не всё ясно, то ещё раз, Людмила, перечитай сообщения Курочки. Она плохого не посоветует. Проверено на себе и на многих форумчанах!!!

----------

Наташкин (08.01.2017)

----------


## Татьяна Ким

Мама, как страшно перед первым опытом это читать :((((

Я про чей то первый опыт, теперь уже потеряла где читала, :))))

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Ведь с друзей неудобно брать оплату...


Соглашусь со всеми  выше изложенными высказываниями,только мне то же не удобно брать гонорар за свой труд. Однако как мудрые говорят БЕСплатно (БЕС платит) работать нельзя. Но кто сказал,что 1 РУБль или 1 копейка , не деньги?А если я не хочу тратить свои деньги на призы и реквизит,то с друзей и подруг беру чисто символичные 1-2-3 тыс. ну в зависимости от масштабов праздника.

----------


## Курица

> Вы про какой опыт, Татьяна?


 :Taunt: Андрэ :Taunt:  :Nono: 



> Не так уж страшно. Всё будет хорошо


вот именно)))))))))))))в любом из случаев)

----------


## Татьяна Ким

Да в самом начале темы девушка делилась первым опытом проведения свадьбы :))), но я верю, что у меня в мой первый опыт будут самые замечательные гости

Я опять заблудилась, здесь можно задавать вопросы по организации свадьбы?

Я сама с Иркутской области, а первый опыт ведущей тут в алтайском крае. И местная, не знакомая мне традиция-это вход по хоз. товарам или лотерейным билетам, как это можно обыграть?

----------


## Джина

> Я опять заблудилась, здесь можно задавать вопросы по организации свадьбы?


Таня, здесь новички делятся своими первыми опытами проведения свадеб, да и вообще, всеми  нестандартными, сложными ситуациями на праздниках.

За помощью лучше обратиться сюда:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=141615

----------

